# Knitting Tea Party 23rd August, 2013



## KateB

Knitting Tea Party 23rd August, 2014.

Hi everyone, Kate here! Sam should be packed and ready to go by now so Im sure youll all join me in wishing him Bon Voyage, safe journey and have a wonderful holiday....or is that the same sentiment three times?!! I hope Darowil and I can keep the KTP safe and sound until Sams return and Im sure well all manage to keep the chat going , but you know how stilted our conversation sometimes is......not! This week I thought I would plan one days meals for you, so well start at the obvious place with breakfast........

Eggs en Cocotte with Mushrooms and Ham. (serves 6)
2 slices of white bread, crusts removed 
100ml milk
50g sliced cooked ham, finely chopped
Half a small white onion, finely chopped
300g mushrooms, finely chopped
3tbsp olive oil
1tbsp chopped parsley
1 beaten egg
Salt and pepper
6 whole, medium eggs
3tbsp freshly grated emmental (Im sure you could substitute other cheeses)
Tabasco

Method
Set the oven to 180C/gas mark 4. Soak the bread in the milk then mash it with a fork. 
Warm a sauté pan with the olive oil and cook the mushrooms and onion together, transferring them to a bowl when golden.
Add the ham, mashed bread and parsley to the mushrooms and onion, then mix with the beaten egg and season with salt and pepper.
Half fill 6 ramekins with this mixture, then put them on a tray and bake in the oven for 10-15 mins, until the mixture has set.
Remove the tray from the oven, crack an egg on top of each dish, then put them back in the oven for a further 5 minutes, or until the egg has almost set.
Remove the dishes from the oven and sprinkle each one with 1tsp of cheese and return to the oven for a final 2 minutes.
Season each dish and finish with a few drops of Tabasco before serving.

*This recipe looks like quite footery (good Scots word which Im struggling to get the English equivalent for....awkward/lots of bits to it  you get my drift?) I think I would prepare the ramekins the night before to save time in the morning, but it does sound delicious.
Now for lunch....

Ham, Cheese, Red Onion and Chilli Quesadilla. (Serves 4)
2tbsp olive oil
2 large red onions, very thinly sliced
1tbsp chopped red chilli
200g strong Cheddar cheese, grated
400g cooked wafer thin ham
4tbsp roughly chopped fresh coriander
4tbsp mayonnaise
4 large soft flour wraps

Method
Gently fry the onion and chilli in the oil until soft and golden  about 15 minutes.
Divide the ingredients between 4 wraps.
Sprinkle a generous amount of cheese onto one half of each wrap.
Place the ham and more cheese on top, then add a dollop of mayonnaise.
Sprinkle over the fresh coriander and fold the wrap over to make a half moon shape.
Heat a large frying pan again and brush lighly with a little oil.
Place two wraps into the pan and cook gently over a medium heat for 1-2 minutes on each side, until golden and crisp.

*Ive made this and used cooked chicken instead of ham  and my DH and I ate all four portions! 
I hope dollop translates.. ...a large spoonful I would think is probably about the same.
And finally, dinner (or tea if you come from this part of the country!)....... 

Garlic Chicken Escalopes with Bean Mash. (serves 4)
4 skinless chicken breast fillets
4 garlic cloves, crushed
4tbsp thyme leaves
1/2tsp dried red chilli flakes
1 lemon, juice and zest
FOR THE BEAN MASH
2 x 400g cans cannellini beans, drained and rinsed
6tbsp extra light mayonnaise
4 - 6tbsp chopped fresh coriander( I think this is also called cilantro?)

Method
Slash one side of each chicken breast and open out, then flatten with a rolling pin.
Mix garlic, thyme, chilli, lemon zest and juice and 2tbsp of olive oil and spread over chicken.
Heat a non-stick frying pan and fry chicken for 3-4 minutes each side.
Place beans, mayo and coriander in a food processor and blend until smooth.
Season and transfer to a serving dish.
Serve the chicken with the bean mash, garnished with extra coriander.

*This is also quite a WW friendly dish at only 347 calories per serving.

Okay, I hope you like these recipes, and let the chat begin...!!


----------



## PurpleFi

Well done Kate, you've got the party off to a flying start.
Wishing Sam a happy and safe trip and sending happy week end vibes to everyone.
My thoughts and healing vibes to all who need them.


----------



## Pup lover

Great job Kate! Posting just so I can get here again!


----------



## Lurker 2

That is good Kate! glad the link works- they have the 6th Louis Vuitton race (elimination race for the America's cup contender) on the telly- so I will be watching that.


----------



## PurpleFi

Lurker 2 said:


> That is good Kate! glad the link works- they have the 6th Louis Vuitton race (elimination race for the America's cup contender) on the telly- so I will be watching that.


Hi Julie, sending you lots and lots of hugsl xx


----------



## KateB

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Julie, sending you lots and lots of hugsl xx


Me too!


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Julie, sending you lots and lots of hugsl xx


Thanks, Purplefi! I need them badly.


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Me too!


Kate, thanks!


----------



## martina

Thanks Kate.
Have a great holiday Sam.
Love to you Julie.


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> Knitting Tea Party 23rd August, 2014.
> 
> Hi everyone, Kate here! Sam should be packed and ready to go by now so Im sure youll all join me in wishing him Bon Voyage, safe journey and have a wonderful holiday....or is that the same sentiment three times?!! I hope Darowil and I can keep the KTP safe and sound until Sams return and Im sure well all manage to keep the chat going , but you know how stilted our conversation sometimes is......not! This week I thought I would plan one days meals for you, so well start at the obvious place with breakfast........
> 
> Bon Voyage Sam have a wonderful trip!!!!! Have fun and stay out of trouble.
> 
> These all sound delicious. Will be trying them out on the teens for approval to go into the make again folder.
> 
> I would say it is fiddly or fussy to prepare.


----------



## PurpleFi

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Purplefi! I need them badly.


Sending you some more then. xxx HUGS HUGS HUGS


----------



## NanaCaren

About the homemade febreze. 
1oz liquid concentrate Downy (fabric softener), 2 Tablespoons baking soda and 27 oz or hot tap water. Add to one spray bottle. Make sure the nozzle is in the OFF position, shake to incorporate everything. Spray on and enjoy the fresh smell.


----------



## KateB

NanaCaren said:


> About the homemade febreze.
> 1oz liquid concentrate Downy, 2 Tablespoons baking soda and 27 oz or hot tap water. Add to one spray bottle. Make sure the nozzle is in the OFF position, shake to incorporate everything. Spray on and enjoy the fresh smell.


Is Downy a fabric softener?.......and am I a bad person to want to see someone shake the bottle with the nozzle on the SPRAY position? :twisted: :roll: :lol:


----------



## FranVan

The recipes are all great. Be fun to try them. Have had hard week with canning and freezing produce. Then my cousin and her husband came to spend the night as the Dr. Appointment at Cancer Clinic was very ,very early. My cousin's husband looks very bad and very weak. I think she will be placing him in a Nursing Home as she can't be a 24 hour caregiver. I have a reunion tomorrow, hope it is nice weather. At one of our local parks so I don't have to drive far. My goodness but time goes so fast. I am trying to knit a scarf with some silk yarn that I purchased on the Goodwill auction site.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> That is good Kate! glad the link works- they have the 6th Louis Vuitton race (elimination race for the America's cup contender) on the telly- so I will be watching that.


Sending lots of healing and happy thoughts your way dear lady. Big giant HUGS for you.


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> Is Downy a fabric softener?


Yes it is, sorry meant to put that in brackets.


----------



## melyn

great recipies Kate, safe journey Sam have a fantastic holiday, lyn xx


PurpleFi said:


> Well done Kate, you've got the party off to a flying start.
> Wishing Sam a happy and safe trip and sending happy week end vibes to everyone.
> My thoughts and healing vibes to all who need them.


----------



## KateB

FranVan - Sorry to hear about your cousin's DH and I hope she doesn't feel guilty about having to put him into a care facility, no-one can do 24/7. 
Hope you enjoy your reunion tomorrow.


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> Is Downy a fabric softener?.......and am I a bad person to want to see someone shake the bottle with the nozzle on the SPRAY position? :twisted: :roll: :lol:


Nat at all, it is quite the sight when it happens. :roll: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

Well the NZ boat won this race too- 5 out of 6 the winner is the first to 7 wins, so it could be decided in two more races. To be honest it does not seem much of a contest.


----------



## Lurker 2

Thanks to Martina, Purplefi and NanaCaren for good wishes.
Foggy start to a chilly but sunny winter's day. Am thinking I will take a slow day today- not try to push myself.


----------



## siouxann

Sam, Hope you enjoy your vacation in WA state. If you need a place to be domestic when you return, I'll send you my address.


----------



## siouxann

Julie, I hope that things will be more peaceful for you this week. You are too sweet and kind a person to have to deal with all the problems that seem to be plaguing you.


----------



## siouxann

Kate, , those receipts sound absolutely delicious! The breakfast one especially. You have done fine opening the tea party.


----------



## Lurker 2

siouxann said:


> Julie, I hope that things will be more peaceful for you this week. You are too sweet and kind a person to have to deal with all the problems that seem to be plaguing you.


Thanks, Sue, I could do with a crystal ball at present!


----------



## RookieRetiree

New tea party....thanks for the great welcome and the wonderful recipes. Sam, hope you're winging your way safely to Seattle and that you have a great time.

Hugs to all.


----------



## PurpleFi

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks to Martina, Purplefi and NanaCaren for good wishes.
> Foggy start to a chilly but sunny winter's day. Am thinking I will take a slow day today- not try to push myself.


Good idea Julie, take it nice and easy. Sending you calming and peaceful vibes. xxxx


----------



## siouxann

Caren, the Febreeze recipe sounds good. Have you tried it out? I was wondering if the Downey would make spots on fabric.
My daughter found a recipe for laundry detergent on pinterest. We have been using it for a few weeks and it does a good job for a lot less money.


----------



## PurpleFi

I'm off to bed now. Have a good week end everyone.


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Good idea Julie, take it nice and easy. Sending you calming and peaceful vibes. xxxx


Thanks, Purplefi! on that note I will probably sign out for a bit!


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks to Martina, Purplefi and NanaCaren for good wishes.
> Foggy start to a chilly but sunny winter's day. Am thinking I will take a slow day today- not try to push myself.


A wonderful idea to take it easy, you deserve it dear lady.


----------



## purl2diva

Nice recipes. They all sound good.
Sam, I hope your trip is great. I love Seattle and some of my favorite yarn shops are there. I think they have been having nice weather this summer.

Julie-it is good to take things nice and easy. You have had a lot on your plate of late. I hope knitting is relaxing for you.

Kate-your jumper for Luke is lovely. It will be a great color on him.


----------



## darowil

I've popped in say Hi- woke up early again. Not yet awake so no idea how I feel. Going out in a couple of hours for a women's brunch at church and may then stay out if I'm feeling OKas I have a couple of other things to do inclduing the football this afternoon. 
Now to go down and have a coffee and catch up on last weeks.
Next weeks KTP will probably start a bit late- unless I wake up early again, 6.30am is not a time I often see! Figure I will get up 7.30.

I'm sure you will be around for the next couple of days Sam- but getting ready and your place cleared up (did you decide what to do about painting it?) you may not be round much. Have a lovely time in Seattle and buy plenty of yarn and books.


----------



## KateB

Off to bed now too, see you all in the morning.


----------



## darowil

FranVan said:


> The recipes are all great. Be fun to try them. Have had hard week with canning and freezing produce. Then my cousin and her husband came to spend the night as the Dr. Appointment at Cancer Clinic was very ,very early. My cousin's husband looks very bad and very weak. I think she will be placing him in a Nursing Home as she can't be a 24 hour caregiver. I have a reunion tomorrow, hope it is nice weather. At one of our local parks so I don't have to drive far. My goodness but time goes so fast. I am trying to knit a scarf with some silk yarn that I purchased on the Goodwill auction site.


It's very draining caring for someone 24/7- and also very draining placing people in nursing homes. We are in the middle of that with my MIL at the moment and she is very reluctant indeed to go. Has agreed that needs to go but is still fighting.
Enjoy your reunion tomorrow,


----------



## NanaCaren

siouxann said:


> Caren, the Febreeze recipe sounds good. Have you tried it out? I was wondering if the Downey would make spots on fabric.
> My daughter found a recipe for laundry detergent on pinterest. We have been using it for a few weeks and it does a good job for a lot less money.


I don't imagine it will leave spots. I have tried it out today, I haven't seen an spots as of yet. tonight I plan on spraying it on my sofa.


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> Off to bed now too, see you all in the morning.


Sleep well.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> I'm off to bed now. Have a good week end everyone.


Good night pleasant dreams.


----------



## NanaCaren

Was looking at some old photos and came across this video of Seth. We were watching Doctor Who. Darn the video didn't work. Have to try later.


----------



## 5mmdpns

I think I can speak for us all when I post these lil eye catchers, and I truly mean them! You all (TX will y'all) are so special and freely give of your thoughts, prayers, and support to all who need them! Outstanding is what y'all are! Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns

Sam here is a couple for you!!!! party on when you get to Seattle and enjoy yourself!!!! hugs, Zoe


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> That is good Kate! glad the link works- they have the 6th Louis Vuitton race (elimination race for the America's cup contender) on the telly- so I will be watching that.


Hi, Julie, glad you found something on the telly to occupy your mind for a while.
Prayers continuing as always.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## Patches39

Thanks for receipts,sounds good, will be trying them soon. joining you in see Sam off, and hoping he has a great time. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234

Sam - do you leave on Sunday? how is your leg?/ I hope you have a 
wonderful time. Take care and hopefully we will all talk to you over the weekend. 

I hope your weather will be great there. It is such a lovely city. Maybe next year I can join you three TPers for a yarn crawl.

Kate you did a great openeing -- I know you and darowil will do a great job 
keeping track of us!!


----------



## NanaCaren

for those of us that have a sweet tooth but want to keep on track with healthy eating.


----------



## Patches39

KateB said:


> Is Downy a fabric softener?.......and am I a bad person to want to see someone shake the bottle with the nozzle on the SPRAY position? :twisted: :roll: :lol:


 :shock: LOL LOL some picture you just painted :lol:


----------



## Patches39

darowil said:


> It's very draining caring for someone 24/7- and also very draining placing people in nursing homes. We are in the middle of that with my MIL at the moment and she is very reluctant indeed to go. Has agreed that needs to go but is still fighting.
> Enjoy your reunion tomorrow,


I know about 24/7 care of a love one, took care of my sister,and while it was hard, it was so rewarding, I would not have changed any of it even to the last second. :-D


----------



## Patches39

5mmdpns said:


> I think I can speak for us all when I post these lil eye catchers, and I truly mean them! You all (TX will y'all) are so special and freely give of your thoughts, prayers, and support to all who need them! Outstanding is what y'all are! Zoe


  thanks, right back at you :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

5mmdpns said:


> Sam here is a couple for you!!!! party on when you get to Seattle and enjoy yourself!!!! hugs, Zoe


Have a wonderful trip, Sam. You know we'll all be thinking of you!!!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> for those of us that have a sweet tooth but want to keep on track with healthy eating.


Yummy, :-D


----------



## pammie1234

Happy Friday! Can't believe it is Friday already. Good job posting, Kate!


----------



## FranVan

Thank you KateB. I did talk with her about putting him in a nursing home. No, you can only do so much and you should not feel guilty at all. I took care of my Mother and my husband as long as I could. Mother died at my home and my husband died in a nursing home. He required much more care. It is heartbreaking.


----------



## NanaCaren

Patches39 said:


> Yummy, :-D


I know really I'm buying bananas tomorrow and making them.


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> for those of us that have a sweet tooth but want to keep on track with healthy eating.


Those look good Caren- and I have some ripe bannanas so maybe tomorrow- as I need to get ready to go out and may be out most of the day now-see how I feel once i'm out and about!


----------



## Spider

Great beginning Kate, Gwen that is wonderful news. Julie, take care. Happy birthday to anyone celebrating and happy anniversary to anyone celebrating that. Have a nice evening to all.


----------



## pacer

Caren...I may need to try to make those cookies when the guys aren't watching to see if they can tell the difference. 

Kate....Nice job getting us started.

Sam....safe travels.

Julie....Keep us posted on the boat races. So glad that New Zealand is doing a good job. People over there must be really excited. Hugs and prayers being sent to you. 

Grilled frozen salmon patties for dinner tonight. DH and youngest DS had cajun sausages while oldest DS and myself enjoyed the salmon patties. 
Almost done with another mitten to complete another pair. I think I might be getting a wisdom tooth coming through. That seems a bit crazy that they would lie dormant for over 50 years and then make their presence known. I hope it is a tooth and nothing else. 

Kathy...it would be so nice to get a load to get you back to Chicago. Safe travels to you.


----------



## Railyn

So happy that it is Friday. I just got back from the grocery store and have corn bread in the oven. About to call it a week and none too soon. I let myself get in a slump this week and am trying to pull myself out. My problems are nothing compared to Julie, Gwen, Shirley, etc. I just don't like this hot humid weather. 
Julie especially, you are heavy on my heart and in my prayers. Wish there were something more I could do for you. I would gladly give you my weeks shopping but that is impossible. God be with you.


----------



## Grannypeg

Happy Birthday to Budasha and Melyn! Hope you both have a great day.

Happy Anniversary to Pacer - wishing you many, many more years of happiness together.

Shirley: Prayers and good thoughts winging your way. I had shoulder surgery last October for a completely torn rotator cuff which was unsuccessful, since it could not be repaired.
Maybe the doctor just wants to give you his findings.


----------



## Grannypeg

Great recipes Kate!!

Just had a chance to skim the last 40 or so pages of last week's TP. Hope this coming week is better.

Sam - enjoy your trip and take good care of yourself.


----------



## Marianne818

5mmdpns said:


> I think I can speak for us all when I post these lil eye catchers, and I truly mean them! You all (TX will y'all) are so special and freely give of your thoughts, prayers, and support to all who need them! Outstanding is what y'all are! Zoe


And we love you too Zoe :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818

NanaCaren said:


> for those of us that have a sweet tooth but want to keep on track with healthy eating.


Oh yummmm something I can have :thumbup: :thumbup: Almond milk does not cause the internal pains and no rash after 3 days of having it with cereal. Tomorrow I am supposed to drink a small glass and add a bit more every day till I am able to have a full glass with no pains or rash that is. Now I know why everyone likes cereal, it's so much better with milk than just dry.. ROFL. Odd I have to wait till I am 64 yrs old to discover the joys of cereal.. go figure.. :roll:


----------



## Designer1234

has anyone heard from Dreamweaver lately? I hope she is okay.


----------



## NanaCaren

Marianne818 said:


> Oh yummmm something I can have :thumbup: :thumbup: Almond milk does not cause the internal pains and no rash after 3 days of having it with cereal. Tomorrow I am supposed to drink a small glass and add a bit more every day till I am able to have a full glass with no pains or rash that is. Now I know why everyone likes cereal, it's so much better with milk than just dry.. ROFL. Odd I have to wait till I am 64 yrs old to discover the joys of cereal.. go figure.. :roll:


LOL the joys of cereal are something else for sure. I much prefer warm cereals myself. Glad are able to tolerate the almond milk. Have you tried rice milk? I drink it as well.


----------



## Marianne818

Thank you to KateB and to Darowil for hosting this weeks party, I'm sure Sam has placed us in wonderful hands for safe keeping until his return. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Gwen, you know I'm going to be there for your surgery, even if I have to sneak C's car without her knowing it.. ROFL. (fat chance I know but sounds good :wink 
Pace happy anniversary!!! Kathy be careful out on the roadways!! 
Designer I hold you in my prayers as always!! Same for you Julie, always right here in my thoughts heart and prayers!!

Now for a quick recap of my day, ROFL.. I ended up frogging the sock that I started the other day.. seems that the ball of yarn somehow rolled or at least ended up on the floor, one of the dogs I guess caught the yarn in their tale and it ended up scattered hither tither and yon!! :| :roll: Oh well I guess I needed more practice or something.. but I am about back to where I was last night! 
My new bedding was delivered (I may have posted this already, but hey I have CRAFT) guess I'm so very happy that it is finally here!!! 
C has been busy working on another magazine post, I think this one is for the January issue. She's already preparing for her next blog post also, so it's Barbie, Barbie and more Barbie, well actually a few Ken's and Ryan's and other girls names also :thumbup: 
Mom is still nursing her throat, hopefully we will hear back on Momday when they want to see her again. She is loving the milk shakes and the puddings but she really needs some solid foods. She does eat baked sweet potatoes now and then, so that is better than nothing! 
I will close out for tonight, it is preseason football again this weekend, I think the real games start next week. Plus the college games will be starting and tonight the local high school started it season. I try to support the local kids all that I can, especially the band, LOL 
Sam, have a blast on your vaca!!! Leave some yarn for the locals!! But ship all the books you can manage back home!! I'll have to check your finished collection next year!! I can bring all Mom's to you and we can just start an exchange program! 
Hugs, Loves and always in my prayers, I love each and everyone so very much!! 
Marianne


----------



## Marianne818

NanaCaren said:


> LOL the joys of cereal are something else for sure. I much prefer warm cereals myself. Glad are able to tolerate the almond milk. Have you tried rice milk? I drink it as well.


Yes, it has something in common with soy and regular milk from what the nutritionist told me. Almond milk is basically the only one that doesn't have it. Hmmm I guess I can now have the chocolate milk also.. YAY!!!! Making my grocery list.. LOL. C will be shaking her head at this one.. ROFL :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Marianne818 said:


> Yes, it has something in common with soy and regular milk from what the nutritionist told me. Almond milk is basically the only one that doesn't have it. Hmmm I guess I can now have the chocolate milk also.. YAY!!!! Making my grocery list.. LOL. C will be shaking her head at this one.. ROFL :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I know what you mean about soy milk I can't have it either. I was so happy to find almond milk although I had had rice milk it was hard to find here. Not so much now there are more choices. Yes the chocolate one is pretty good too.


----------



## siouxann

Almond milk is quite good, , even the unflavored unsweetened kind. It is the recommended milk on the diet I'm starting Monday. 
I've been to Baltimore twice to see the diabetes specialist. She is trying different meds to get my diabetes under control. I am so fortunate that I don't have any food allergies (so far). She wants me to lose weight before I go back in November. This time I am motivated to do it. My A1C was lower this time but was still over 7.5 which is too high. 
Healing thoughts and prayers to all in need. Til tomorrow. Sleep in peace my friends.


----------



## Poledra65

KateB said:


> Knitting Tea Party 23rd August, 2014.
> 
> Hi everyone, Kate here! Sam should be packed and ready to go by now so Im sure youll all join me in wishing him Bon Voyage, safe journey and have a wonderful holiday....or is that the same sentiment three times?!! I hope Darowil and I can keep the KTP safe and sound until Sams return and Im sure well all manage to keep the chat going , but you know how stilted our conversation sometimes is......not! This week I thought I would plan one days meals for you, so well start at the obvious place with breakfast........
> 
> Eggs en Cocotte with Mushrooms and Ham. (serves 6)
> 2 slices of white bread, crusts removed
> 100ml milk
> 50g sliced cooked ham, finely chopped
> Half a small white onion, finely chopped
> 300g mushrooms, finely chopped
> 3tbsp olive oil
> 1tbsp chopped parsley
> 1 beaten egg
> Salt and pepper
> 6 whole, medium eggs
> 3tbsp freshly grated emmental (Im sure you could substitute other cheeses)
> Tabasco
> 
> Method
> Set the oven to 180C/gas mark 4. Soak the bread in the milk then mash it with a fork.
> Warm a sauté pan with the olive oil and cook the mushrooms and onion together, transferring them to a bowl when golden.
> Add the ham, mashed bread and parsley to the mushrooms and onion, then mix with the beaten egg and season with salt and pepper.
> Half fill 6 ramekins with this mixture, then put them on a tray and bake in the oven for 10-15 mins, until the mixture has set.
> Remove the tray from the oven, crack an egg on top of each dish, then put them back in the oven for a further 5 minutes, or until the egg has almost set.
> Remove the dishes from the oven and sprinkle each one with 1tsp of cheese and return to the oven for a final 2 minutes.
> Season each dish and finish with a few drops of Tabasco before serving.
> 
> *This recipe looks like quite footery (good Scots word which Im struggling to get the English equivalent for....awkward/lots of bits to it  you get my drift?) I think I would prepare the ramekins the night before to save time in the morning, but it does sound delicious.
> Now for lunch....
> 
> Ham, Cheese, Red Onion and Chilli Quesadilla. (Serves 4)
> 2tbsp olive oil
> 2 large red onions, very thinly sliced
> 1tbsp chopped red chilli
> 200g strong Cheddar cheese, grated
> 400g cooked wafer thin ham
> 4tbsp roughly chopped fresh coriander
> 4tbsp mayonnaise
> 4 large soft flour wraps
> 
> Method
> Gently fry the onion and chilli in the oil until soft and golden  about 15 minutes.
> Divide the ingredients between 4 wraps.
> Sprinkle a generous amount of cheese onto one half of each wrap.
> Place the ham and more cheese on top, then add a dollop of mayonnaise.
> Sprinkle over the fresh coriander and fold the wrap over to make a half moon shape.
> Heat a large frying pan again and brush lighly with a little oil.
> Place two wraps into the pan and cook gently over a medium heat for 1-2 minutes on each side, until golden and crisp.
> 
> *Ive made this and used cooked chicken instead of ham  and my DH and I ate all four portions!
> I hope dollop translates.. ...a large spoonful I would think is probably about the same.
> And finally, dinner (or tea if you come from this part of the country!).......
> 
> Garlic Chicken Escalopes with Bean Mash. (serves 4)
> 4 skinless chicken breast fillets
> 4 garlic cloves, crushed
> 4tbsp thyme leaves
> 1/2tsp dried red chilli flakes
> 1 lemon, juice and zest
> FOR THE BEAN MASH
> 2 x 400g cans cannellini beans, drained and rinsed
> 6tbsp extra light mayonnaise
> 4 - 6tbsp chopped fresh coriander( I think this is also called cilantro?)
> 
> Method
> Slash one side of each chicken breast and open out, then flatten with a rolling pin.
> Mix garlic, thyme, chilli, lemon zest and juice and 2tbsp of olive oil and spread over chicken.
> Heat a non-stick frying pan and fry chicken for 3-4 minutes each side.
> Place beans, mayo and coriander in a food processor and blend until smooth.
> Season and transfer to a serving dish.
> Serve the chicken with the bean mash, garnished with extra coriander.
> 
> *This is also quite a WW friendly dish at only 347 calories per serving.
> 
> Okay, I hope you like these recipes, and let the chat begin...!!


Hi Kate, those all sound delicious, and I think you got all the translations to American English right on. :thumbup:
Thanks to you and Darowil for hosting while Sam is running wild in Seattle.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Being mischievous are we Kate? LOL By the way a great opening to the new TP. Wonderful sounding recipes and welcoming opening.


KateB said:


> Is Downy a fabric softener?.......and am I a bad person to want to see someone shake the bottle with the nozzle on the SPRAY position? :twisted: :roll: :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Sad to hear about your cousin's DH. Will pray for both of them.


FranVan said:


> The recipes are all great. Be fun to try them. Have had hard week with canning and freezing produce. Then my cousin and her husband came to spend the night as the Dr. Appointment at Cancer Clinic was very ,very early. My cousin's husband looks very bad and very weak. I think she will be placing him in a Nursing Home as she can't be a 24 hour caregiver. I have a reunion tomorrow, hope it is nice weather. At one of our local parks so I don't have to drive far. My goodness but time goes so fast. I am trying to knit a scarf with some silk yarn that I purchased on the Goodwill auction site.


----------



## Gweniepooh




----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks to Martina, Purplefi and NanaCaren for good wishes.
> Foggy start to a chilly but sunny winter's day. Am thinking I will take a slow day today- not try to push myself.


That sounds like a wonderful way to spend a Saturday. :thumbup: Hugs and love


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> I'm off to bed now. Have a good week end everyone.


Good night Purple, have a good weekend also.


----------



## Poledra65

KateB said:


> Off to bed now too, see you all in the morning.


Good night, sleep tight.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Caren this sound yummy. Just put in my evernote....(going evernote crazy since Marianne taught me how to use it)


NanaCaren said:


> for those of us that have a sweet tooth but want to keep on track with healthy eating.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Hugs,hugs,hugs to you Julie. have you in prayers.

Also hugs and prayers for Dreamweaver/Jynx. Hope everything gets settle for your surgery soon. Sending you lots of positive energy.


----------



## Poledra65

5mmdpns said:


> I think I can speak for us all when I post these lil eye catchers, and I truly mean them! You all (TX will y'all) are so special and freely give of your thoughts, prayers, and support to all who need them! Outstanding is what y'all are! Zoe


 :thumbup: And love the blingy flashy lights that come with them.  Hugs to you Zoe


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> for those of us that have a sweet tooth but want to keep on track with healthy eating.


And it sounds really yummy. 
:thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Get it checked Mary (tooth). Not meaning to sound like a dooms day-er or negative but it was my dentist that found my tonsil tumor.


pacer said:


> I think I might be getting a wisdom tooth coming through. That seems a bit crazy that they would lie dormant for over 50 years and then make their presence known. I hope it is a tooth and nothing else.


----------



## Sandy

Hello everyone! Yes I am still here just not reading posts at the moment. I am really getting excited for Sam's visit. We are getting together on Wednesday. I really miss everyone, but with trying to sell as much stuff as I can and packing (still haven't found a new place to live). Need to work harder on that. I just don't have time to read or post anything. 

My granddaughter is having her baby today. She started labor at 6:30 am and still hasn't delivered. At 4:30 pm she was dilated to a 6. Still no news as yet.

Happy Birthday, Anniversary, and hugs to all that need them!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Got a message on facebook today from her. She has been in hospital getting ready for her surgery. 


Designer1234 said:


> has anyone heard from Dreamweaver lately? I hope she is okay.


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Caren this sound yummy. Just put in my evernote....(going evernote crazy since Marianne taught me how to use it)


Evernote is awesome been using it for most thing since I was first in London. Every time Grant would say he needed to save some thing, Dave would say "evernote". Wasn't long before Grant had it downloaded.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> And it sounds really yummy.
> :thumbup:


I sure hope they are if so the grandsons will be getting them instead of regular cookies. Sneaky baking for sure. :-D :-D


----------



## EJS

Long day of headache and lethargy but think most is due to the stress of the last week. Kids are back in school now and had a successful first week. 
Headed to bed soon so will say my goodnights now.
EJ


----------



## Poledra65

Railyn said:


> So happy that it is Friday. I just got back from the grocery store and have corn bread in the oven. About to call it a week and none too soon. I let myself get in a slump this week and am trying to pull myself out. My problems are nothing compared to Julie, Gwen, Shirley, etc. I just don't like this hot humid weather.
> Julie especially, you are heavy on my heart and in my prayers. Wish there were something more I could do for you. I would gladly give you my weeks shopping but that is impossible. God be with you.


Ooh, hot cornbread with butter and blackstrap molasses. Yum, think I need to make some this weekend, thank you for the great idea.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I sure hope they are if so the grandsons will be getting them instead of regular cookies. Sneaky baking for sure. :-D :-D


Hey, whatever works, right? You just gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Evernote is awesome been using it for most thing since I was first in London. Every time Grant would say he needed to save some thing, Dave would say "evernote". Wasn't long before Grant had it downloaded.


I love my Evernote also, use it for everything. :thumbup: 
Thank you Dave, wherever you are.


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Got a message on facebook today from her. She has been in hospital getting ready for her surgery.


Oh wonderful, hopefully all will go as planned and she'll be back to her old self before we know it. :thumbup: Thank you for letting us know.


----------



## jheiens

I'm about to call it a night, ladies, it has been a very long couple of days.

Tim starts back to class on Monday. Can't believe he'll be in the 9th grade this year. Already!! 

We've been doing therapy sessions for the OT situation with his right hand/wrist/arm for most of the summer. I took him to the nearest rehab hospital for several, several weeks and now we've been doing the follow-up exercises here at home. The biggest problem is that this limb is the one that is the most limited by the brain trauma which resulted in the CP diagnosis at birth. the muscles are locking into place as he must remind his brain to think through the process to use that limb when you and I would not give it a second thought. And he is not able to do that without continual reminders.

The therapy is very effective for one who has normal use of his limbs prior to an injury, but the autism, as well as the CP, hinders the perception of his body as a whole to be used normally. Since Tim will carry a very full academic load (and have physical therapy 2x a week at school), we may find ourselves with a very limited amount of time for homework AND the OT sessions on a daily basis.

Any way, we've had long days this week and I'm having a time keeping my eyes open.

Thanks, Kate, for opening the new Tea Party; the recipes are lovely and will be quite tasty.

Enjoy your trip and the chance to see your friends again, Sam.

I love you, Julie, and you know where I am if you need me.

Best wishes to you all. Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65

Marianne818 said:


> Oh yummmm something I can have :thumbup: :thumbup: Almond milk does not cause the internal pains and no rash after 3 days of having it with cereal. Tomorrow I am supposed to drink a small glass and add a bit more every day till I am able to have a full glass with no pains or rash that is. Now I know why everyone likes cereal, it's so much better with milk than just dry.. ROFL. Odd I have to wait till I am 64 yrs old to discover the joys of cereal.. go figure.. :roll:


LOLOLOL!!!! But so glad you are able to tolerate the almond milk. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Sad to hear about your cousin's DH. Will pray for both of them.


Me too.


----------



## Spider

Poledra65 said:


> Oh wonderful, hopefully all will go as planned and she'll be back to her old self before we know it. :thumbup: Thank you for letting us know.


Polders, since you are still up I am connecting this to you.
Need to ask for some prayers for myself right now, to much detail to go into right now and just feeling overwhelmed by all the problems. I need to stay strong and focused for my whole families sake and I am just feeomg wore out right now. Needed some place to vent right now. And I know I could right here and right now.i know here there is enough care and concern and prayers to go around even though everyone Is handling some kind of problem.
Sold an antique from Canada today. It went to a good home and it was one of my favorites. It came out of a bunkhouse somewhere in Canada. It was a trundle bed that at one time must have been pretty special. It had tole painting on the legs and some pretty fancy tin work on the legs. The owners of the store had a beautiful piece of glass cut to put on top. It was so cool. Will send the picture along. When they found it years ago the ticking mattress was still on it. Take care all ant thanks for your conti used support.


----------



## Spider

Sorry the spelling was so off, this darn IPad and I am so wore out tonight. Going to sleep now.


----------



## Poledra65

Spider said:


> Polders, since you are still up I am connecting this to you.
> Need to ask for some prayers for myself right now, to much detail to go into right now and just feeling overwhelmed by all the problems. I need to stay strong and focused for my whole families sake and I am just feeomg wore out right now. Needed some place to vent right now. And I know I could right here and right now.i know here there is enough care and concern and prayers to go around even though everyone Is handling some kind of problem.
> Sold an antique from Canada today. It went to a good home and it was one of my favorites. It came out of a bunkhouse somewhere in Canada. It was a trundle bed that at one time must have been pretty special. It had tole painting on the legs and some pretty fancy tin work on the legs. The owners of the store had a beautiful piece of glass cut to put on top. It was so cool. Will send the picture along. When they found it years ago the ticking mattress was still on it. Take care all ant thanks for your conti used support.


I completely understand, I've been there, prayers and positive energy winging your way and from my lips to Gods ear. 
What a beautiful piece of furniture, I can see why it's one of your favorites. Hugs and love to you Spider.


----------



## Poledra65

Spider said:


> Sorry the spelling was so off, this darn IPad and I am so wore out tonight. Going to sleep now.


No problem, my smart phone, (not so smart as it puts in the stranges words) changed the word crap to veal, lol, okay what does veal have to do with crap? and there have been several others, but that's the one that comes to mind the most. lolol
Have a good night and hope you are able to sleep well tonight.


----------



## kehinkle

KateB said:


> Is Downy a fabric softener?.......and am I a bad person to want to see someone shake the bottle with the nozzle on the SPRAY position? :twisted: :roll: :lol:


So funny! But I would like to see it too.

Spider, you are in my thoughts. Hope things settle down for you in the coming days.

Kate, great opening. Recipes sound delish. Whoever posted the cookie recipe, thanks. One to try.

Julie, continous good thoughts winging your way. Keep strong.

Mary, hope the tooth feels better soon.

Sam, safe travels. Take pix, if possible. May have to visit my niece up there some day.

Still in Waterloo, IA. Took a short nap and knitted. Finished a doll's dress and panties. Will post pix. The pattern came from a book I bought in Monroe, MI., Lots to love babies doll clothes. Intended for 8" & 10" dolls so had to adjust for a 13" one. Fun to do and fast.

Hugs to all. The recipes made me hungry so apple time.

See you all later.

OH Kathy


----------



## Designer1234

Spider said:


> Polders, since you are still up I am connecting this to you.
> Need to ask for some prayers for myself right now, to much detail to go into right now and just feeling overwhelmed by all the problems. I need to stay strong and focused for my whole families sake and I am just feeomg wore out right now. Needed some place to vent right now. And I know I could right here and right now.i know here there is enough care and concern and prayers to go around even though everyone Is handling some kind of problem.
> Sold an antique from Canada today. It went to a good home and it was one of my favorites. It came out of a bunkhouse somewhere in Canada. It was a trundle bed that at one time must have been pretty special. It had tole painting on the legs and some pretty fancy tin work on the legs. The owners of the store had a beautiful piece of glass cut to put on top. It was so cool. Will send the picture along. When they found it years ago the ticking mattress was still on it. Take care all ant thanks for your conti used support.


Spider - you are in my thoughts -- Take care and try to get some rest. I am with you in spirit.


----------



## nicho

Hello everyone again, Denise (Nicho) from Sydney popping in to say Hi. I lost touch half way through last week's tea party as things got so busy I could not follow all the posts. To those suffering health woes, hope good health finds you soon, and to those with family and financial troubles, hope all is soon sorted and you find peace and contentment soon.
Sam, have a great holiday, and Kate, thanks for starting this week's tea party with such good recipes. Will have to try your breakfast recipe - sounds yumm.
I shared some photos of our recent US trip last week, so I thought I would show you some of my yarn shopping. A kind KP'er offered to take me shopping in the Hudson Valley when I asked on KP for advice on what shops to visit. Marylou picked me up from my brother's house in Newburgh and we drove first to Out of the Loop at Hopewell Junction and then Cornwall Yarn Shop. We then had lunch and continued on to White Barn Sheep Farm near New Pfalz. All the shops had beautiful yarn and it was so hard to choose. I am happy with my small purchases, only wish I could have afforded to buy more. Marylou was great company for the day and we chatted like old friends. A most enjoyable way to spend a day. So here are Marylou and I on our day out.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I think KP'ers are the most generous bunch I've ever encountered...not only of their prayers, hugs, good spirits, stash, but also of their time and energy to make someone's day just a little brighter!! That looks like an awesome outing!



nicho said:


> Hello everyone again, Denise (Nicho) from Sydney popping in to say Hi. I lost touch half way through last week's tea party as things got so busy I could not follow all the posts. To those suffering health woes, hope good health finds you soon, and to those with family and financial troubles, hope all is soon sorted and you find peace and contentment soon.
> Sam, have a great holiday, and Kate, thanks for starting this week's tea party with such good recipes. Will have to try your breakfast recipe - sounds yumm.
> I shared some photos of our recent US trip last week, so I thought I would show you some of my yarn shopping. A kind KP'er offered to take me shopping in the Hudson Valley when I asked on KP for advice on what shops to visit. Marylou picked me up from my brother's house in Newburgh and we drove first to Out of the Loop at Hopewell Junction and then Cornwall Yarn Shop. We then had lunch and continued on to White Barn Sheep Farm near New Pfalz. All the shops had beautiful yarn and it was so hard to choose. I am happy with my small purchases, only wish I could have afforded to buy more. Marylou was great company for the day and we chatted like old friends. A most enjoyable way to spend a day. So here are Marylou and I on our day out.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I'm liking that hat with the stripes and gold fish on it that I see in the picture. I think I'll take from that idea and make one with stripes and little wildkats which is the school mascot. So cute.



nicho said:


> Hello everyone again, Denise (Nicho) from Sydney popping in to say Hi. I lost touch half way through last week's tea party as things got so busy I could not follow all the posts. To those suffering health woes, hope good health finds you soon, and to those with family and financial troubles, hope all is soon sorted and you find peace and contentment soon.
> Sam, have a great holiday, and Kate, thanks for starting this week's tea party with such good recipes. Will have to try your breakfast recipe - sounds yumm.
> I shared some photos of our recent US trip last week, so I thought I would show you some of my yarn shopping. A kind KP'er offered to take me shopping in the Hudson Valley when I asked on KP for advice on what shops to visit. Marylou picked me up from my brother's house in Newburgh and we drove first to Out of the Loop at Hopewell Junction and then Cornwall Yarn Shop. We then had lunch and continued on to White Barn Sheep Farm near New Pfalz. All the shops had beautiful yarn and it was so hard to choose. I am happy with my small purchases, only wish I could have afforded to buy more. Marylou was great company for the day and we chatted like old friends. A most enjoyable way to spend a day. So here are Marylou and I on our day out.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Spider will be lifting you up in prayer. Know that we are here to give you support and love. Positive energy and thoughts along with strength is winging it's way to you now. May you feel the warmth and calm of you being lifted up.


Spider said:


> Sorry the spelling was so off, this darn IPad and I am so wore out tonight. Going to sleep now.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Cute doll outfit.


----------



## Poledra65

nicho said:


> Hello everyone again, Denise (Nicho) from Sydney popping in to say Hi. I lost touch half way through last week's tea party as things got so busy I could not follow all the posts. To those suffering health woes, hope good health finds you soon, and to those with family and financial troubles, hope all is soon sorted and you find peace and contentment soon.
> Sam, have a great holiday, and Kate, thanks for starting this week's tea party with such good recipes. Will have to try your breakfast recipe - sounds yumm.
> I shared some photos of our recent US trip last week, so I thought I would show you some of my yarn shopping. A kind KP'er offered to take me shopping in the Hudson Valley when I asked on KP for advice on what shops to visit. Marylou picked me up from my brother's house in Newburgh and we drove first to Out of the Loop at Hopewell Junction and then Cornwall Yarn Shop. We then had lunch and continued on to White Barn Sheep Farm near New Pfalz. All the shops had beautiful yarn and it was so hard to choose. I am happy with my small purchases, only wish I could have afforded to buy more. Marylou was great company for the day and we chatted like old friends. A most enjoyable way to spend a day. So here are Marylou and I on our day out.


Those shops look fantastic and you and Marylou look like you had a wonderful time. Beautiful ladies. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Cute doll outfit.Oh, that's the other post I was going to respond to. Yes a very cute out fit.  :thumbup: CRAFT struck again. lolol


----------



## Lurker 2

Marianne818 said:


> Oh yummmm something I can have :thumbup: :thumbup: Almond milk does not cause the internal pains and no rash after 3 days of having it with cereal. Tomorrow I am supposed to drink a small glass and add a bit more every day till I am able to have a full glass with no pains or rash that is. Now I know why everyone likes cereal, it's so much better with milk than just dry.. ROFL. Odd I have to wait till I am 64 yrs old to discover the joys of cereal.. go figure.. :roll:


This is so good to hear Marianne. At last a 'milk' with no allergy hopefully! Does Rice milk cause the rash? I don't recall the whole list that upsets you.


----------



## purl2diva

Spider,

Positive thoughts coming your way. I hope your heavy load will be lifted soon.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> That sounds like a wonderful way to spend a Saturday. :thumbup: Hugs and love


Thanks Kaye- I am feeling nice and rested. Ringo is banging around barking at nextdoor's cats- almost thought I had a visitor at one point, but no.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Hugs,hugs,hugs to you Julie. have you in prayers.
> 
> Also hugs and prayers for Dreamweaver/Jynx. Hope everything gets settle for your surgery soon. Sending you lots of positive energy.


Thanks Gwen! Prayers for you too for your own surgery.


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> I'm about to call it a night, ladies, it has been a very long couple of days.
> 
> Tim starts back to class on Monday. Can't believe he'll be in the 9th grade this year. Already!!
> 
> We've been doing therapy sessions for the OT situation with his right hand/wrist/arm for most of the summer. I took him to the nearest rehab hospital for several, several weeks and now we've been doing the follow-up exercises here at home. The biggest problem is that this limb is the one that is the most limited by the brain trauma which resulted in the CP diagnosis at birth. the muscles are locking into place as he must remind his brain to think through the process to use that limb when you and I would not give it a second thought. And he is not able to do that without continual reminders.
> 
> The therapy is very effective for one who has normal use of his limbs prior to an injury, but the autism, as well as the CP, hinders the perception of his body as a whole to be used normally. Since Tim will carry a very full academic load (and have physical therapy 2x a week at school), we may find ourselves with a very limited amount of time for homework AND the OT sessions on a daily basis.
> 
> Any way, we've had long days this week and I'm having a time keeping my eyes open.
> 
> Thanks, Kate, for opening the new Tea Party; the recipes are lovely and will be quite tasty.
> 
> Enjoy your trip and the chance to see your friends again, Sam.
> 
> I love you, Julie, and you know where I am if you need me.
> 
> Best wishes to you all. Ohio Joy


Thanks Joy- I have not forgotten- just not been very talkative lately.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Kaye- I am feeling nice and rested. Ringo is banging around barking at nextdoor's cats- almost thought I had a visitor at one point, but no.


LOL! Silly pup! rested is a good thing, I'm just relaxing watching House Hunters International and knitting on a mans cowl for a Christmas gift for a friend of ours, I'm almost done and hope to finish it tonight. DH is headed to the western border of Colorado so just waiting for him to call this evening at some point to say he's there or settled for the night.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Friday evening and I have been reading and posting on last week..... Duh! BD and anniversary wishes , congrats for all the good news, and holding you all close that need support. Back to page 1 to see what Kate has in store for us !!


----------



## Lurker 2

kehinkle said:


> So funny! But I would like to see it too.
> 
> Spider, you are in my thoughts. Hope things settle down for you in the coming days.
> 
> Kate, great opening. Recipes sound delish. Whoever posted the cookie recipe, thanks. One to try.
> 
> Julie, continous good thoughts winging your way. Keep strong.
> 
> Mary, hope the tooth feels better soon.
> 
> Sam, safe travels. Take pix, if possible. May have to visit my niece up there some day.
> 
> Still in Waterloo, IA. Took a short nap and knitted. Finished a doll's dress and panties. Will post pix. The pattern came from a book I bought in Monroe, MI., Lots to love babies doll clothes. Intended for 8" & 10" dolls so had to adjust for a 13" one. Fun to do and fast.
> 
> Hugs to all. The recipes made me hungry so apple time.
> 
> See you all later.
> 
> OH Kathy


I love the little outfit- and thanks Kathy!


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Spider will be lifting you up in prayer. Know that we are here to give you support and love. Positive energy and thoughts along with strength is winging it's way to you now. May you feel the warmth and calm of you being lifted up.


me ditto.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! Silly pup! rested is a good thing, I'm just relaxing watching House Hunters International and knitting on a mans cowl for a Christmas gift for a friend of ours, I'm almost done and hope to finish it tonight. DH is headed to the western border of Colorado so just waiting for him to call this evening at some point to say he's there or settled for the night.


Hope by now you have heard from DH- Remember the days prior to mobiles- what would we do without them now!


----------



## gagesmom

Hello all just got settled after working this evening and coming home to clean up the house. Gage is in bed asleep and I have time to myself now. So of course I came to the kp tp. The for sale sign goes on the lawn on Monday. We are asking for a bit more then what the realtor suggested but he was practically going to give it away. (well that's at least how we felt)

I did start packing up some stuff this morning, just things that we don't use on a regular basis. I don't want to be left to pack up a whole entire house at the last minute. 

I got approved by disability for an orthotic for my right foot. I am so happy and excited about this. It will help my foot a lot. :thumbup: 

I am posting pics of my latest knit. Many requests for numerous sizes. Hey at least I know what to make everyone for Christmas gifts. :-D 


Hugs and prayers to all

Sam I hope you are having a great time in Seattle :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

I didn't know goodwill had an auction site - do you have the url?

sam



FranVan said:


> The recipes are all great. Be fun to try them. Have had hard week with canning and freezing produce. Then my cousin and her husband came to spend the night as the Dr. Appointment at Cancer Clinic was very ,very early. My cousin's husband looks very bad and very weak. I think she will be placing him in a Nursing Home as she can't be a 24 hour caregiver. I have a reunion tomorrow, hope it is nice weather. At one of our local parks so I don't have to drive far. My goodness but time goes so fast. I am trying to knit a scarf with some silk yarn that I purchased on the Goodwill auction site.


----------



## iamsam

I have been domestic enough to last me a while. lol

sam



siouxann said:


> Sam, Hope you enjoy your vacation in WA state. If you need a place to be domestic when you return, I'll send you my address.


----------



## iamsam

recipe siouxann?

sam



siouxann said:


> Caren, the Febreeze recipe sounds good. Have you tried it out? I was wondering if the Downey would make spots on fabric.
> My daughter found a recipe for laundry detergent on pinterest. We have been using it for a few weeks and it does a good job for a lot less money.


----------



## iamsam

now is the time to pamper yourself myfanwy - sending you tons of soothing healing energy.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Purplefi! on that note I will probably sign out for a bit!


----------



## nicho

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm liking that hat with the stripes and gold fish on it that I see in the picture. I think I'll take from that idea and make one with stripes and little wildkats which is the school mascot. So cute.


Cute hat. She had some lovely completed garments and patterns for sale and even wool shorn from her own sheep. Hard to choose when there are so many lovely things for sale. It was so kind of Marylou to give up a day to go shopping with a complete stranger from the other side of the world, not that we were strangers for long!


----------



## AZ Sticks

The recipes all sound wonderful Kate- thanks! Safe travels Sam have a wonderful vacation !


----------



## Grandmapaula

Hi, Kate! Thanks for the yummy recipes and thanks for helping out Sam - he has left the Tea Party in good hands with you and Darowil.

Julie, many prayers for you, Fale and Lupe - hope she comes to her senses and stops making life so difficult for you.

Spider, prayers for you also, please take care of yourself.

Marianne, glad you have found a milk you can tolerate and that you have worked out a good schedule with your Mom.

Gwen, already have you on the prayer list for your neck surgery.

Shirley, praying that your shoulder problem will be an easy fix. 

Darowill, hoping you can find relief from your headaches.

Sam, have a wonderful and safe trip, enjoy the book stores and the yarn crawl.

I know there are more I wanted to remember but it's late and I have to get to bed. DH and I are going up to the State Fair tomorrow. It's supposed to be a beautiful day, so we'll go up around 10 a.m. and stay until we have just enough energy to get back to the car! 

Know that I love you all, and you are always in my prayers, Paula


----------



## iamsam

I leave Monday afternoon.

sam

leg is doing fine - healing and swelling - lol



Designer1234 said:


> Sam - do you leave on Sunday? how is your leg?/ I hope you have a
> wonderful time. Take care and hopefully we will all talk to you over the weekend.
> 
> I hope your weather will be great there. It is such a lovely city. Maybe next year I can join you three TPers for a yarn crawl.
> 
> Kate you did a great openeing -- I know you and darowil will do a great job
> keeping track of us!!


----------



## iamsam

this is a good recipe for Marianne who was leary about using the almond milk.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> for those of us that have a sweet tooth but want to keep on track with healthy eating.


----------



## AZ Sticks

KateB said:


> Is Downy a fabric softener?.......and am I a bad person to want to see someone shake the bottle with the nozzle on the SPRAY position? :twisted: :roll: :lol:


Ha!


----------



## iamsam

i'm with you on the salmon - dh missed out.

sam



pacer said:


> Caren...I may need to try to make those cookies when the guys aren't watching to see if they can tell the difference.
> 
> Kate....Nice job getting us started.
> 
> Sam....safe travels.
> 
> Julie....Keep us posted on the boat races. So glad that New Zealand is doing a good job. People over there must be really excited. Hugs and prayers being sent to you.
> 
> Grilled frozen salmon patties for dinner tonight. DH and youngest DS had cajun sausages while oldest DS and myself enjoyed the salmon patties.
> Almost done with another mitten to complete another pair. I think I might be getting a wisdom tooth coming through. That seems a bit crazy that they would lie dormant for over 50 years and then make their presence known. I hope it is a tooth and nothing else.
> 
> Kathy...it would be so nice to get a load to get you back to Chicago. Safe travels to you.


----------



## AZ Sticks

NanaCaren said:


> Nat at all, it is quite the sight when it happens. :roll: :lol:


 :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

sending you tons of positive dieting energy siouxann - it should help keeping your blood sugar under control.

sam



siouxann said:


> Almond milk is quite good, , even the unflavored unsweetened kind. It is the recommended milk on the diet I'm starting Monday.
> I've been to Baltimore twice to see the diabetes specialist. She is trying different meds to get my diabetes under control. I am so fortunate that I don't have any food allergies (so far). She wants me to lose weight before I go back in November. This time I am motivated to do it. My A1C was lower this time but was still over 7.5 which is too high.
> Healing thoughts and prayers to all in need. Til tomorrow. Sleep in peace my friends.


----------



## iamsam

sending soothing healing energy to you and yours franvan. I am sure mother and dh were happy for all you did for them.

sam



FranVan said:


> Thank you KateB. I did talk with her about putting him in a nursing home. No, you can only do so much and you should not feel guilty at all. I took care of my Mother and my husband as long as I could. Mother died at my home and my husband died in a nursing home. He required much more care. It is heartbreaking.


----------



## iamsam

congrats on the new great grandbaby. we will need to find some yarn for you to knit a blanket.

sam



Sandy said:


> Hello everyone! Yes I am still here just not reading posts at the moment. I am really getting excited for Sam's visit. We are getting together on Wednesday. I really miss everyone, but with trying to sell as much stuff as I can and packing (still haven't found a new place to live). Need to work harder on that. I just don't have time to read or post anything.
> 
> My granddaughter is having her baby today. She started labor at 6:30 am and still hasn't delivered. At 4:30 pm she was dilated to a 6. Still no news as yet.
> 
> Happy Birthday, Anniversary, and hugs to all that need them!


----------



## soc

24/7 eats your life and your family. I had my parents in my house as my father died. He went to hospice friday afternoon after he stopped responding to pain, then died tuesday morning. My mother is still with us and the more we try to do for her and the more we try to please and accomodate her, the nastier she gets. The closest nursing home to us refused to admit her because she was so nasty at admissions. Charming. My brother's wife is an only child, but they had no problem putting her in a nursing home in Pennsylvania where she used to live. My brother and his wife live in California. They said that the nursing home in CA was an hour away and they couldn't go over there but one hour a week because it was too far away. I guess PA is closer...LOL


----------



## iamsam

soothing healing energy to you ejs - i'm having the sandman stop by to make sure you get a good night's sleep.

sam



EJS said:


> Long day of headache and lethargy but think most is due to the stress of the last week. Kids are back in school now and had a successful first week.
> Headed to bed soon so will say my goodnights now.
> EJ


----------



## soc

darowil said:


> It's very draining caring for someone 24/7- and also very draining placing people in nursing homes. We are in the middle of that with my MIL at the moment and she is very reluctant indeed to go. Has agreed that needs to go but is still fighting.
> Enjoy your reunion tomorrow,


oops, forgot to quote the message


----------



## iamsam

leave some for me poledra.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Ooh, hot cornbread with butter and blackstrap molasses. Yum, think I need to make some this weekend, thank you for the great idea.


----------



## iamsam

that is a great look piece - love it.

sam



Spider said:


> Polders, since you are still up I am connecting this to you.
> Need to ask for some prayers for myself right now, to much detail to go into right now and just feeling overwhelmed by all the problems. I need to stay strong and focused for my whole families sake and I am just feeomg wore out right now. Needed some place to vent right now. And I know I could right here and right now.i know here there is enough care and concern and prayers to go around even though everyone Is handling some kind of problem.
> Sold an antique from Canada today. It went to a good home and it was one of my favorites. It came out of a bunkhouse somewhere in Canada. It was a trundle bed that at one time must have been pretty special. It had tole painting on the legs and some pretty fancy tin work on the legs. The owners of the store had a beautiful piece of glass cut to put on top. It was so cool. Will send the picture along. When they found it years ago the ticking mattress was still on it. Take care all ant thanks for your conti used support.


----------



## iamsam

that is a great outfit Kathy - beautiful work.

sam



kehinkle said:


> So funny! But I would like to see it too.
> 
> Spider, you are in my thoughts. Hope things settle down for you in the coming days.
> 
> Kate, great opening. Recipes sound delish. Whoever posted the cookie recipe, thanks. One to try.
> 
> Julie, continous good thoughts winging your way. Keep strong.
> 
> Mary, hope the tooth feels better soon.
> 
> Sam, safe travels. Take pix, if possible. May have to visit my niece up there some day.
> 
> Still in Waterloo, IA. Took a short nap and knitted. Finished a doll's dress and panties. Will post pix. The pattern came from a book I bought in Monroe, MI., Lots to love babies doll clothes. Intended for 8" & 10" dolls so had to adjust for a 13" one. Fun to do and fast.
> 
> Hugs to all. The recipes made me hungry so apple time.
> 
> See you all later.
> 
> OH Kathy


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> Hello all just got settled after working this evening and coming home to clean up the house. Gage is in bed asleep and I have time to myself now. So of course I came to the kp tp. The for sale sign goes on the lawn on Monday. We are asking for a bit more then what the realtor suggested but he was practically going to give it away. (well that's at least how we felt)
> 
> I did start packing up some stuff this morning, just things that we don't use on a regular basis. I don't want to be left to pack up a whole entire house at the last minute.
> 
> I got approved by disability for an orthotic for my right foot. I am so happy and excited about this. It will help my foot a lot. :thumbup:
> 
> I am posting pics of my latest knit. Many requests for numerous sizes. Hey at least I know what to make everyone for Christmas gifts. :-D
> 
> Hugs and prayers to all
> 
> Sam I hope you are having a great time in Seattle :thumbup:


They do say to start high and then you can always go down but if you start low it's hard to go higher. 
I agree about packing up a whole house at the last minute, done that a time or two and not fun. 
Love your hats.  Hugs and positive energies.


----------



## gagesmom

Thanks Poledra. We have been so stressed out about this all. 
The hats are so cute aren't they? :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

soothing strengthening energy zooming your way spider - you can always vent to us - we are hear for you 24/7.

sam



Spider said:


> Polders, since you are still up I am connecting this to you.
> Need to ask for some prayers for myself right now, to much detail to go into right now and just feeling overwhelmed by all the problems. I need to stay strong and focused for my whole families sake and I am just feeomg wore out right now. Needed some place to vent right now. And I know I could right here and right now.i know here there is enough care and concern and prayers to go around even though everyone Is handling some kind of problem.
> Sold an antique from Canada today. It went to a good home and it was one of my favorites. It came out of a bunkhouse somewhere in Canada. It was a trundle bed that at one time must have been pretty special. It had tole painting on the legs and some pretty fancy tin work on the legs. The owners of the store had a beautiful piece of glass cut to put on top. It was so cool. Will send the picture along. When they found it years ago the ticking mattress was still on it. Take care all ant thanks for your conti used support.


----------



## iamsam

It looks like you had a lovely time yarn shopping - the shops look really great.

sam



nicho said:


> Hello everyone again, Denise (Nicho) from Sydney popping in to say Hi. I lost touch half way through last week's tea party as things got so busy I could not follow all the posts. To those suffering health woes, hope good health finds you soon, and to those with family and financial troubles, hope all is soon sorted and you find peace and contentment soon.
> Sam, have a great holiday, and Kate, thanks for starting this week's tea party with such good recipes. Will have to try your breakfast recipe - sounds yumm.
> I shared some photos of our recent US trip last week, so I thought I would show you some of my yarn shopping. A kind KP'er offered to take me shopping in the Hudson Valley when I asked on KP for advice on what shops to visit. Marylou picked me up from my brother's house in Newburgh and we drove first to Out of the Loop at Hopewell Junction and then Cornwall Yarn Shop. We then had lunch and continued on to White Barn Sheep Farm near New Pfalz. All the shops had beautiful yarn and it was so hard to choose. I am happy with my small purchases, only wish I could have afforded to buy more. Marylou was great company for the day and we chatted like old friends. A most enjoyable way to spend a day. So here are Marylou and I on our day out.


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> Thanks Poledra. We have been so stressed out about this all.
> The hats are so cute aren't they? :thumbup:


I can only imagine how heartbreaking and stressful this all is for you all. But try to go with the "everything happens for a reason and God never gives you more than you can handle" , it's hard I know, but sometimes it's all you have to hang onto. Yes, they are adorable.


----------



## iamsam

those are great gagesmom - I am sure everyone will love them.

sam



gagesmom said:


> Hello all just got settled after working this evening and coming home to clean up the house. Gage is in bed asleep and I have time to myself now. So of course I came to the kp tp. The for sale sign goes on the lawn on Monday. We are asking for a bit more then what the realtor suggested but he was practically going to give it away. (well that's at least how we felt)
> 
> I did start packing up some stuff this morning, just things that we don't use on a regular basis. I don't want to be left to pack up a whole entire house at the last minute.
> 
> I got approved by disability for an orthotic for my right foot. I am so happy and excited about this. It will help my foot a lot. :thumbup:
> 
> I am posting pics of my latest knit. Many requests for numerous sizes. Hey at least I know what to make everyone for Christmas gifts. :-D
> 
> Hugs and prayers to all
> 
> Sam I hope you are having a great time in Seattle :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

it's really difficult to take care of a person who doesn't appreciate it - whether it is your mother or not - it has to be hard. don't forget to do nice things for yourself - and shut your ears to the negatives.

sam



soc said:


> 24/7 eats your life and your family. I had my parents in my house as my father died. He went to hospice friday afternoon after he stopped responding to pain, then died tuesday morning. My mother is still with us and the more we try to do for her and the more we try to please and accomodate her, the nastier she gets. The closest nursing home to us refused to admit her because she was so nasty at admissions. Charming. My brother's wife is an only child, but they had no problem putting her in a nursing home in Pennsylvania where she used to live. My brother and his wife live in California. They said that the nursing home in CA was an hour away and they couldn't go over there but one hour a week because it was too far away. I guess PA is closer...LOL


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> now is the time to pamper yourself myfanwy - sending you tons of soothing healing energy.
> 
> sam


It has been a good relaxing sort of day. Thanks, Sam.


----------



## iamsam

i'm hoping the house sells quickly so you can get rid of some of the stress and get on with your lives.

sam



gagesmom said:


> Thanks Poledra. We have been so stressed out about this all.
> The hats are so cute aren't they? :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks

gagesmom said:


> Thanks Poledra. We have been so stressed out about this all.
> The hats are so cute aren't they? :thumbup:


I hope that as time goes on you are able to make the best of circumstances. Starting over in a new place is ever easy- will you stay in the same area?


----------



## Railyn

Safe travels Sam and please take a nice lung full of ocean air and think of me. I grew up near the ocean and sure miss it here in the middle of Texas.
Rest well Julie and keep your courage with your decisions.
Good health to each one hurting.
Marilyn aka Railyn


----------



## AZ Sticks

Lurker 2 said:


> It has been a good relaxing sort of day. Thanks, Sam.


Glad to hear that you have had a good day Julie. I hope that you continue to have a positive path ahead of you my friend.


----------



## gagesmom

Sam you and I are on the same page with this one. I am just relieved that one thing is on motion, hoping all the other pieces fall in to place.


thewren said:


> i'm hoping the house sells quickly so you can get rid of some of the stress and get on with your lives.
> 
> sam


 :-D


----------



## gagesmom

AZ I am hoping for the same thing. Depending on whatever we get once the mortgage holder gets paid, real estate fees and other fees are done we would love to stay in the same area. Greg has lived here in Fergus his whole entire life, he was the new years baby of 1970 at the hospital here in town and many friends are here.


AZ Sticks said:


> I hope that as time goes on you are able to make the best of circumstances. Starting over in a new place is ever easy- will you stay in the same area?


----------



## Lurker 2

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, Kate! Thanks for the yummy recipes and thanks for helping out Sam - he has left the Tea Party in good hands with you and Darowil.
> 
> Julie, many prayers for you, Fale and Lupe - hope she comes to her senses and stops making life so difficult for you.
> 
> Spider, prayers for you also, please take care of yourself.
> 
> Marianne, glad you have found a milk you can tolerate and that you have worked out a good schedule with your Mom.
> 
> Gwen, already have you on the prayer list for your neck surgery.
> 
> Shirley, praying that your shoulder problem will be an easy fix.
> 
> Darowill, hoping you can find relief from your headaches.
> 
> Sam, have a wonderful and safe trip, enjoy the book stores and the yarn crawl.
> 
> I know there are more I wanted to remember but it's late and I have to get to bed. DH and I are going up to the State Fair tomorrow. It's supposed to be a beautiful day, so we'll go up around 10 a.m. and stay until we have just enough energy to get back to the car!
> 
> Know that I love you all, and you are always in my prayers, Paula


I had vaguely hoped she might have called to apologise but no. The innocent sufferer in this is Fale- I just hope it was an idle threat.


----------



## Poledra65

Well, I just finished my cowl/scarf I was working on, just need to get 2 buttons to sew on and then it can be put away for the holidays. I also finished the baby dress and a shrug in the last week/10 days or so.  And am working on a sweater for my Aunt, she does so much for everyone, never forgets a birthday or anniversary, so want to make her something special. I'm using a very soft green in I love this Yarn as she'll want something wash/dryable. 
Heard from DH, there was a traffic jam about an hour from his destination and he sat for about an hour in that, think it had something to do with a mudslide?, so he stopped about 30 minutes or so at a truck stop from his delivery location, so at least he won't have to go far in the morning. So, I'm off to bed, have a wonderful, day/afternoon/evening/night. Hugs and loves.


----------



## Bulldog

Hello My Precious Sisters and Brother,
I just finished all 155 pages. I will have to read the new postings tomorrow as I am soooo tired. I drove Angie to the beauty shop today. She got a haircut and highlight. It took two hours. Then I took her to the pet store as she wanted to get a "few" things for the kittys. They had a cage full of kittens. I could have brought a bunch home along with a two year old tabby. I have two and that is enough, but sure hard to walk away. At least this place does not put their animals to sleep.
Then I drove her to Dillard to purchase luggage for the trip to Mayo Sept 8th. That only took a minute.
I ran into the new Little Ceasars Pizza place and got two pizzas for her to take home for the girls tomorrow for lunch (Haley is having a friend over for the day and night).
I then took her to the grocery store and we got her a riding cart and Helped her get groceries. Picked up to HEAVY cement pumpkins (for Halloween) Hope that doesn't come back to bite me in the rear. She was in tears by the time I got home. This was her first outing since Jan and she overdid. She still has no feeling in the leg and Dr says no work yet (she is a pharmacist and stands on her feet all day and their hours are 9-7). David unloaded the car after getting her settled. I picked up supper and finally got a chance to see what all is going on here.
I have started another pair of socks. I am really excited about the Schoppel Werleske. Dwagner posted a pair made from this yarn and I just fell in love with them...a big splurge for me. Tomorrow I plan to block the name I crocheted for Angie and David. That will take hours but have good movies taped to listen to as I do it.
I posted picture in Avatar. Did it backwards as I put the after in first. Will go back later and put in the before.

Shirley...We will pray about this call back to Doctor. Know you have been in pain from that shoulder and we all want to continue to see your beautiful work. So glad the move will
come to fruition. Your crocheted waterfall is beautiful as is the lady wearing it
AZ/Sandi...so glad for good news on colonoscopy
Budasha (Liz) and Melyn...Happy Birthday
Julie...I am at a loss for words for Lupe. She is just a heartless person who is thinking only of herself. I am so glad that you did not move. You are a dear lady who deserves to be treated kindly for the rest of her days. Not so sure she would have loved you as you deserve to be loved.
Trisha...God is still in the business of healing. Prayers going up by prayer warriors on your behalf
Gwen...my sweetheart...I am so glad the hospital worked with you as you have been in such excruciating pain for some time now. I had C3-4& C4-5 fused, so I know personally what you are going through. You will feel so much better after this repair...Wrapping you in the wings of Angels and intercessory prayer.
Nana...The pot pie recipe sounds wonderful. Thank you for sharing
Kate...Luke's sweater is precious. You did a fantastic job
EJS...my deepest sympathy in the loss of your SIL. The family will be held high in our prayers
Sam...have a safe and fun filled, much deserved trip. Just think you will come home to a whole new place!
Rookie/Jeanet...you will be so proud of all the canned veggies
Pacer...Happy Anniversary. We celebrated our 46th just a couple of weeks ago
Will end my novel now and call it a day...Hugs and love sent to you all. You are so very special to me.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bulldog/Betty thanks for your kind words- thinking always of others than yourself- I like the new avatar- always good to see a smile!


----------



## gagesmom

Poledra I love the colors of all your knits and the sweater(last pic) is going to be beautiful. What color?


----------



## Poledra65

Bulldog said:


> Hello My Precious Sisters and Brother,
> I just finished all 155 pages. I will have to read the new postings tomorrow as I am soooo tired. I drove Angie to the beauty shop today. She got a haircut and highlight. It took two hours. Then I took her to the pet store as she wanted to get a "few" things for the kittys. They had a cage full of kittens. I could have brought a bunch home along with a two year old tabby. I have two and that is enough, but sure hard to walk away. At least this place does not put their animals to sleep.
> Then I drove her to Dillard to purchase luggage for the trip to Mayo Sept 8th. That only took a minute.
> I ran into the new Little Ceasars Pizza place and got two pizzas for her to take home for the girls tomorrow for lunch (Haley is having a friend over for the day and night).
> I then took her to the grocery store and we got her a riding cart and Helped her get groceries. Picked up to HEAVY cement pumpkins (for Halloween) Hope that doesn't come back to bite me in the rear. She was in tears by the time I got home. This was her first outing since Jan and she overdid. She still has no feeling in the leg and Dr says no work yet (she is a pharmacist and stands on her feet all day and their hours are 9-7). David unloaded the car after getting her settled. I picked up supper and finally got a chance to see what all is going on here.
> I have started another pair of socks. I am really excited about the Schoppel Werleske. Dwagner posted a pair made from this yarn and I just fell in love with them...a big splurge for me. Tomorrow I plan to block the name I crocheted for Angie and David. That will take hours but have good movies taped to listen to as I do it.
> I posted picture in Avatar. Did it backwards as I put the after in first. Will go back later and put in the before.
> 
> Shirley...We will pray about this call back to Doctor. Know you have been in pain from that shoulder and we all want to continue to see your beautiful work. So glad the move will
> come to fruition. Your crocheted waterfall is beautiful as is the lady wearing it
> AZ/Sandi...so glad for good news on colonoscopy
> Budasha (Liz) and Melyn...Happy Birthday
> Julie...I am at a loss for words for Lupe. She is just a heartless person who is thinking only of herself. I am so glad that you did not move. You are a dear lady who deserves to be treated kindly for the rest of her days. Not so sure she would have loved you as you deserve to be loved.
> Trisha...God is still in the business of healing. Prayers going up by prayer warriors on your behalf
> Gwen...my sweetheart...I am so glad the hospital worked with you as you have been in such excruciating pain for some time now. I had C3-4& C4-5 fused, so I know personally what you are going through. You will feel so much better after this repair...Wrapping you in the wings of Angels and intercessory prayer.
> Nana...The pot pie recipe sounds wonderful. Thank you for sharing
> Kate...Luke's sweater is precious. You did a fantastic job
> EJS...my deepest sympathy in the loss of your SIL. The family will be held high in our prayers
> Sam...have a safe and fun filled, much deserved trip. Just think you will come home to a whole new place!
> Rookie/Jeanet...you will be so proud of all the canned veggies
> Pacer...Happy Anniversary. We celebrated our 46th just a couple of weeks ago
> Will end my novel now and call it a day...Hugs and love sent to you all. You are so very special to me.


So lovely to see you, you are so pretty.  Poor Angie, I sure hope they can get something figured out for her soon, it must be so frustrating for her. And I'm sure you are tired, you are taking care of everyone. Hugs and hope you get some much needed rest.


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> Poledra I love the colors of all your knits and the sweater(last pic) is going to be beautiful. What color?


Thank you, they were all fun to make. 
Pistache is the color for the sweater.


----------



## gagesmom

it will be beautiful. :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom

Goodnight Julie
Goodnight Kaye.

Will check in tomorrow as I am going to pack up some more stuff. Also have a few errands to do.


----------



## Poledra65

Good night, I've finished losing my game so am now, for sure, heading to bed.


----------



## pammie1234

I'm so sleepy, but really don't want to go to bed! I don't know why! And on top of that, I've got the munchies! Wish I would choose healthy foods, but really only want "bad" foods!


----------



## Patches39

Marianne818 said:


> Thank you to KateB and to Darowil for hosting this weeks party, I'm sure Sam has placed us in wonderful hands for safe keeping until his return. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Gwen, you know I'm going to be there for your surgery, even if I have to sneak C's car without her knowing it.. ROFL. (fat chance I know but sounds good :wink
> Pace happy anniversary!!! Kathy be careful out on the roadways!!
> Designer I hold you in my prayers as always!! Same for you Julie, always right here in my thoughts heart and prayers!!
> 
> Now for a quick recap of my day, ROFL.. I ended up frogging the sock that I started the other day.. seems that the ball of yarn somehow rolled or at least ended up on the floor, one of the dogs I guess caught the yarn in their tale and it ended up scattered hither tither and yon!! :| :roll: Oh well I guess I needed more practice or something.. but I am about back to where I was last night!
> My new bedding was delivered (I may have posted this already, but hey I have CRAFT) guess I'm so very happy that it is finally here!!!
> C has been busy working on another magazine post, I think this one is for the January issue. She's already preparing for her next blog post also, so it's Barbie, Barbie and more Barbie, well actually a few Ken's and Ryan's and other girls names also :thumbup:
> Mom is still nursing her throat, hopefully we will hear back on Momday when they want to see her again. She is loving the milk shakes and the puddings but she really needs some solid foods. She does eat baked sweet potatoes now and then, so that is better than nothing!
> I will close out for tonight, it is preseason football again this weekend, I think the real games start next week. Plus the college games will be starting and tonight the local high school started it season. I try to support the local kids all that I can, especially the band, LOL
> Sam, have a blast on your vaca!!! Leave some yarn for the locals!! But ship all the books you can manage back home!! I'll have to check your finished collection next year!! I can bring all Mom's to you and we can just start an exchange program!
> Hugs, Loves and always in my prayers, I love each and everyone so very much!!
> Marianne


looks like a positive day, still praying for you and your mom, and know that C's project will be successful.  
love right back at you :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Looks like people are in bed, apart from those in Australia, and I will be following suit! Sleep well, Kaye, Gagesmom, and Pammie!


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> I know what you mean about soy milk I can't have it either. I was so happy to find almond milk although I had had rice milk it was hard to find here. Not so much now there are more choices. Yes the chocolate one is pretty good too.


Ditto,


----------



## Patches39

Spider said:


> Polders, since you are still up I am connecting this to you.
> Need to ask for some prayers for myself right now, to much detail to go into right now and just feeling overwhelmed by all the problems. I need to stay strong and focused for my whole families sake and I am just feeomg wore out right now. Needed some place to vent right now. And I know I could right here and right now.i know here there is enough care and concern and prayers to go around even though everyone Is handling some kind of problem.
> Sold an antique from Canada today. It went to a good home and it was one of my favorites. It came out of a bunkhouse somewhere in Canada. It was a trundle bed that at one time must have been pretty special. It had tole painting on the legs and some pretty fancy tin work on the legs. The owners of the store had a beautiful piece of glass cut to put on top. It was so cool. Will send the picture along. When they found it years ago the ticking mattress was still on it. Take care all ant thanks for your conti used support.


praying as we speak


----------



## Patches39

kehinkle said:


> So funny! But I would like to see it too.
> 
> Spider, you are in my thoughts. Hope things settle down for you in the coming days.
> 
> Kate, great opening. Recipes sound delish. Whoever posted the cookie recipe, thanks. One to try.
> 
> Julie, continous good thoughts winging your way. Keep strong.
> 
> Mary, hope the tooth feels better soon.
> 
> Sam, safe travels. Take pix, if possible. May have to visit my niece up there some day.
> 
> Still in Waterloo, IA. Took a short nap and knitted. Finished a doll's dress and panties. Will post pix. The pattern came from a book I bought in Monroe, MI., Lots to love babies doll clothes. Intended for 8" & 10" dolls so had to adjust for a 13" one. Fun to do and fast.
> 
> Hugs to all. The recipes made me hungry so apple time.
> 
> See you all later.
> 
> OH Kathy


oh so cute, nice job.


----------



## Patches39

nicho said:


> Hello everyone again, Denise (Nicho) from Sydney popping in to say Hi. I lost touch half way through last week's tea party as things got so busy I could not follow all the posts. To those suffering health woes, hope good health finds you soon, and to those with family and financial troubles, hope all is soon sorted and you find peace and contentment soon.
> Sam, have a great holiday, and Kate, thanks for starting this week's tea party with such good recipes. Will have to try your breakfast recipe - sounds yumm.
> I shared some photos of our recent US trip last week, so I thought I would show you some of my yarn shopping. A kind KP'er offered to take me shopping in the Hudson Valley when I asked on KP for advice on what shops to visit. Marylou picked me up from my brother's house in Newburgh and we drove first to Out of the Loop at Hopewell Junction and then Cornwall Yarn Shop. We then had lunch and continued on to White Barn Sheep Farm near New Pfalz. All the shops had beautiful yarn and it was so hard to choose. I am happy with my small purchases, only wish I could have afforded to buy more. Marylou was great company for the day and we chatted like old friends. A most enjoyable way to spend a day. So here are Marylou and I on our day out.


nice pitcures, beautiful ladies, :-D looks like big fun


----------



## Patches39

gagesmom said:


> Hello all just got settled after working this evening and coming home to clean up the house. Gage is in bed asleep and I have time to myself now. So of course I came to the kp tp. The for sale sign goes on the lawn on Monday. We are asking for a bit more then what the realtor suggested but he was practically going to give it away. (well that's at least how we felt)
> 
> I did start packing up some stuff this morning, just things that we don't use on a regular basis. I don't want to be left to pack up a whole entire house at the last minute.
> 
> I got approved by disability for an orthotic for my right foot. I am so happy and excited about this. It will help my foot a lot. :thumbup:
> 
> I am posting pics of my latest knit. Many requests for numerous sizes. Hey at least I know what to make everyone for Christmas gifts. :-D
> 
> Hugs and prayers to all
> 
> Sam I hope you are having a great time in Seattle :thumbup:


soooooo cute :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I just finished my cowl/scarf I was working on, just need to get 2 buttons to sew on and then it can be put away for the holidays. I also finished the baby dress and a shrug in the last week/10 days or so.  And am working on a sweater for my Aunt, she does so much for everyone, never forgets a birthday or anniversary, so want to make her something special. I'm using a very soft green in I love this Yarn as she'll want something wash/dryable.
> Heard from DH, there was a traffic jam about an hour from his destination and he sat for about an hour in that, think it had something to do with a mudslide?, so he stopped about 30 minutes or so at a truck stop from his delivery location, so at least he won't have to go far in the morning. So, I'm off to bed, have a wonderful, day/afternoon/evening/night. Hugs and loves.


nice work, lovely colors, and HUGs received :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

Bulldog said:


> Hello My Precious Sisters and Brother,
> I just finished all 155 pages. I will have to read the new postings tomorrow as I am soooo tired. I drove Angie to the beauty shop today. She got a haircut and highlight. It took two hours. Then I took her to the pet store as she wanted to get a "few" things for the kittys. They had a cage full of kittens. I could have brought a bunch home along with a two year old tabby. I have two and that is enough, but sure hard to walk away. At least this place does not put their animals to sleep.
> Then I drove her to Dillard to purchase luggage for the trip to Mayo Sept 8th. That only took a minute.
> I ran into the new Little Ceasars Pizza place and got two pizzas for her to take home for the girls tomorrow for lunch (Haley is having a friend over for the day and night).
> I then took her to the grocery store and we got her a riding cart and Helped her get groceries. Picked up to HEAVY cement pumpkins (for Halloween) Hope that doesn't come back to bite me in the rear. She was in tears by the time I got home. This was her first outing since Jan and she overdid. She still has no feeling in the leg and Dr says no work yet (she is a pharmacist and stands on her feet all day and their hours are 9-7). David unloaded the car after getting her settled. I picked up supper and finally got a chance to see what all is going on here.
> I have started another pair of socks. I am really excited about the Schoppel Werleske. Dwagner posted a pair made from this yarn and I just fell in love with them...a big splurge for me. Tomorrow I plan to block the name I crocheted for Angie and David. That will take hours but have good movies taped to listen to as I do it.
> I posted picture in Avatar. Did it backwards as I put the after in first. Will go back later and put in the before.
> 
> Shirley...We will pray about this call back to Doctor. Know you have been in pain from that shoulder and we all want to continue to see your beautiful work. So glad the move will
> come to fruition. Your crocheted waterfall is beautiful as is the lady wearing it
> AZ/Sandi...so glad for good news on colonoscopy
> Budasha (Liz) and Melyn...Happy Birthday
> Julie...I am at a loss for words for Lupe. She is just a heartless person who is thinking only of herself. I am so glad that you did not move. You are a dear lady who deserves to be treated kindly for the rest of her days. Not so sure she would have loved you as you deserve to be loved.
> Trisha...God is still in the business of healing. Prayers going up by prayer warriors on your behalf
> Gwen...my sweetheart...I am so glad the hospital worked with you as you have been in such excruciating pain for some time now. I had C3-4& C4-5 fused, so I know personally what you are going through. You will feel so much better after this repair...Wrapping you in the wings of Angels and intercessory prayer.
> Nana...The pot pie recipe sounds wonderful. Thank you for sharing
> Kate...Luke's sweater is precious. You did a fantastic job
> EJS...my deepest sympathy in the loss of your SIL. The family will be held high in our prayers
> Sam...have a safe and fun filled, much deserved trip. Just think you will come home to a whole new place!
> Rookie/Jeanet...you will be so proud of all the canned veggies
> Pacer...Happy Anniversary. We celebrated our 46th just a couple of weeks ago
> Will end my novel now and call it a day...Hugs and love sent to you all. You are so very special to me.


sounds like a busy day. lovely lady, nice pitcure in your avatar


----------



## Patches39

will still up could not sleep. but will try again its 4:25am tired but sleep just won't come. :roll: pray all have a blessed tomorrow/today, praying that strength, peace, healing, hope, joy and love is your portion for the day. much love coming your way.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Hi to all, wacky weather hitting brisbane, was lovely and warm, early spring temps, now is cold nights and early mornings again.

Am asking for prayers for my boss, Yvonne and her family, due to sudden ill health of her father. It is really bad, am waiting to find out how he is.

Hugs to all our members who are down for any reason, or unwell, or have unwell family members.

Work is going great, popped in on the lotion class this morning and brought home some dried herb to make an infusion with. Also busy with geocaching and knitting and soap and candle making.

Am doing my very first cold process soap tomorrow, after going to a market about an hour away with the parents.
Admit to cheating a little, bought a kit with all the exact amount of ingrediants in it, including the exact amount of caustic for the lye.

We had a friend over for dinner, he made curried prawn stirfry type of meal. Think he is missing his recently departed late wife, who died extremely unexpectedly earlier this year. Sent some of my soaps and a lotion home with him.

Hope Sam is enjoying his visit with his friends and comes home relaxed.

Julie ((((((hugs)))))) stay warm and take care of yourself.


----------



## darowil

Well I am back- tired but I managed to stay out for the whole time. Nearly came home for a sleep, but decided that if I did that I would not go back out. And then I would have missed the footy- mind you we had a big loss so maybe that wouldn't have been such a loss! Still enjoy going. Only 2 left this year most likely. I will be away for the first two weeks of the finals and I don't think we are likely to get any further than that (and we still have a very slight chance of missing out. But if we lose next week we don't seserve to be in the finals- we play the bottom team and it is our home ground where we play well).
Only 8 pages to catch up on here- and almost as many in last weeks which I have done.


----------



## KateB

Good morning from a reasonably sunny Scotland! Couldn't get over to sleep last night, but just as I'd thought, "In another 5 minutes I'm getting back up"....I must have fallen asleep! :roll: Anyway need to make this quick as I want to get the washing hung out before my DB arrives. He's a diabetic (amongst other things) and has got a sore on his leg which isn't healing too well, so my friend who's a physio (think you call them physical therapists?) is going to laser his leg to stimulate the healing.
Sandy - Hope that new baby puts in an appearance soon. Please let us know.
NanaCaren - Great cookie recipe, and healthy too! :shock: 
EJS - Hope that headache shifts soon.
jheines - You do a great job with that boy! I hope the OT sessions continue to go well.
Marianne - So pleased that the almond milk is okay for you.
Spider - {{{hugs}}} and hopes for better times for you just around the corner.
Kehinkle - Those are great doll's clothes! Some little girl's going to be delighted!
Nicho - Lovely pics, you look as though you were enjoying your time there.
Gagesmom - Brilliant hats! So glad you're getting the orthotic you need. Is that a kind of brace?
Lurker - Delighted you're feeling more rested, Julie.

Hope to get back later. Luke is staying overnight tonight so I'm really looking forward to that and hopefully I'll get more pictures.


----------



## darowil

Marianne818 said:


> Oh yummmm something I can have :thumbup: :thumbup: Almond milk does not cause the internal pains and no rash after 3 days of having it with cereal. Tomorrow I am supposed to drink a small glass and add a bit more every day till I am able to have a full glass with no pains or rash that is. Now I know why everyone likes cereal, it's so much better with milk than just dry.. ROFL. Odd I have to wait till I am 64 yrs old to discover the joys of cereal.. go figure.. :roll:


Now that is a joy I would willingly go without. I HATE cereal with milk. Dry or with yogurt so it doesn't go soggy. I would get the first mouthful down but even the second is unlikely to make it down.


----------



## melyn

Thank you to everyone for the birthday messages, my thoughts prayers and good wishes to everyone in this lovely and caring group. lyn xx


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> Evernote is awesome been using it for most thing since I was first in London. Every time Grant would say he needed to save some thing, Dave would say "evernote". Wasn't long before Grant had it downloaded.


Because of Dave I did downlaod it- but never got any further with it than that! So oddly enough I haven't found it very useful.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a grey and damp Surrey,but my garden smells divine!

Will not be going out today as I have to bake some cakes for a garden party tomorrow, then sew, crochet, iron and kn it - but not necessarily in that order!

Sending peaceful vibes to all who need them and hugs to all.

Saturday photos.....


----------



## PurpleFi

I forgot to say I love all the photos especially the wool shops in Australia! 

Sam have a wonderful time.


----------



## darowil

Poledra65 said:


> No problem, my smart phone, (not so smart as it puts in the stranges words) changed the word crap to veal, lol, okay what does veal have to do with crap? and there have been several others, but that's the one that comes to mind the most. lolol
> Have a good night and hope you are able to sleep well tonight.


Isn't it clear? They both have an a as the third letter :-D :-D :-D


----------



## darowil

Spider said:


> Polders, since you are still up I am connecting this to you.
> Need to ask for some prayers for myself right now, to much detail to go into right now and just feeling overwhelmed by all the problems. I need to stay strong and focused for my whole families sake and I am just feeomg wore out right now. Needed some place to vent right now. And I know I could right here and right now.i know here there is enough care and concern and prayers to go around even though everyone Is handling some kind of problem.
> Sold an antique from Canada today. It went to a good home and it was one of my favorites. It came out of a bunkhouse somewhere in Canada. It was a trundle bed that at one time must have been pretty special. It had tole painting on the legs and some pretty fancy tin work on the legs. The owners of the store had a beautiful piece of glass cut to put on top. It was so cool. Will send the picture along. When they found it years ago the ticking mattress was still on it. Take care all ant thanks for your conti used support.


You sound as though you really enjoy your days at the shop which is great. That helps you to cope I'm sure (at tleast now that that man seems to have stopped coming). Prayers will certainly be continuing for you.


----------



## darowil

nicho said:


> Hello everyone again, Denise (Nicho) from Sydney popping in to say Hi. I lost touch half way through last week's tea party as things got so busy I could not follow all the posts. To those suffering health woes, hope good health finds you soon, and to those with family and financial troubles, hope all is soon sorted and you find peace and contentment soon.
> Sam, have a great holiday, and Kate, thanks for starting this week's tea party with such good recipes. Will have to try your breakfast recipe - sounds yumm.
> I shared some photos of our recent US trip last week, so I thought I would show you some of my yarn shopping. A kind KP'er offered to take me shopping in the Hudson Valley when I asked on KP for advice on what shops to visit. Marylou picked me up from my brother's house in Newburgh and we drove first to Out of the Loop at Hopewell Junction and then Cornwall Yarn Shop. We then had lunch and continued on to White Barn Sheep Farm near New Pfalz. All the shops had beautiful yarn and it was so hard to choose. I am happy with my small purchases, only wish I could have afforded to buy more. Marylou was great company for the day and we chatted like old friends. A most enjoyable way to spend a day. So here are Marylou and I on our day out.


Sounds like a wonderful day- didn't know there were so many yarn shops around!
welcome back again.


----------



## sugarsugar

I am finally here! Been catching up on last weeks. Great job Kate starting us off this week.  I am sure you and Darrowil will do a great job.
I havent read anything yet on this weeks TP........

Julie... I hope you are ok. HUGS


----------



## darowil

gagesmom said:


> Goodnight Julie
> Goodnight Kaye.
> 
> Will check in tomorrow as I am going to pack up some more stuff. Also have a few errands to do.


It's always so hard to know how much to pack and how soon. And in a case like this it is so sad. Often there is some excitmenet as well when the move is a choice but much harder when it is forced on you.


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> Good morning from a reasonably sunny Scotland! Couldn't get over to sleep last night, but just as I'd thought, "In another 5 minutes I'm getting back up"....I must have fallen asleep! :roll: Anyway need to make this quick as I want to get the washing hung out before my DB arrives. He's a diabetic (amongst other things) and has got a sore on his leg which isn't healing too well, so my friend who's a physio (think you call them physical therapists?) is going to laser his leg to stimulate the healing.
> Sandy - Hope that new baby puts in an appearance soon. Please let us know.
> NanaCaren - Great cookie recipe, and healthy too! :shock:
> EJS - Hope that headache shifts soon.
> jheines - You do a great job with that boy! I hope the OT sessions continue to go well.
> Marianne - So pleased that the almond milk is okay for you.
> Spider - {{{hugs}}} and hopes for better times for you just around the corner.
> Kehinkle - Those are great doll's clothes! Some little girl's going to be delighted!
> Nicho - Lovely pics, you look as though you were enjoying your time there.
> Gagesmom - Brilliant hats! So glad you're getting the orthotic you need. Is that a kind of brace?
> Lurker - Delighted you're feeling more rested, Julie.
> 
> Hope to get back later. Luke is staying overnight tonight so I'm really looking forward to that and hopefully I'll get more pictures.


What fun to have Luke stay over- will that mean you won't sleep much?


----------



## sugarsugar

5mmdpns said:


> I think I can speak for us all when I post these lil eye catchers, and I truly mean them! You all (TX will y'all) are so special and freely give of your thoughts, prayers, and support to all who need them! Outstanding is what y'all are! Zoe


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TNS

5mmdpns said:


> I think I can speak for us all when I post these lil eye catchers, and I truly mean them! You all (TX will y'all) are so special and freely give of your thoughts, prayers, and support to all who need them! Outstanding is what y'all are! Zoe


Wonderful Zoe, my sentiments exactly. You are so clever at finding appropriate words and images -thank you!


----------



## TNS

NanaCaren said:


> for those of us that have a sweet tooth but want to keep on track with healthy eating.


This looks so good. I must try it out as soon as I can get ingredients (at my brothers for a while, and he doesn't keep most of the ingredients. Shops are about 6 miles away, no buses here, so will have to wait to get a car to borrow.


----------



## sugarsugar

Spider said:


> Polders, since you are still up I am connecting this to you.
> Need to ask for some prayers for myself right now, to much detail to go into right now and just feeling overwhelmed by all the problems. I need to stay strong and focused for my whole families sake and I am just feeomg wore out right now. Needed some place to vent right now. And I know I could right here and right now.i know here there is enough care and concern and prayers to go around even though everyone Is handling some kind of problem.
> 
> I hope you get the rest you need. Take care


----------



## sugarsugar

kehinkle said:


> So funny! But I would like to see it too.
> 
> Spider, you are in my thoughts. Hope things settle down for you in the coming days.
> 
> Kate, great opening. Recipes sound delish. Whoever posted the cookie recipe, thanks. One to try.
> 
> Julie, continous good thoughts winging your way. Keep strong.
> 
> Mary, hope the tooth feels better soon.
> 
> Sam, safe travels. Take pix, if possible. May have to visit my niece up there some day.
> 
> Still in Waterloo, IA. Took a short nap and knitted. Finished a doll's dress and panties. Will post pix. The pattern came from a book I bought in Monroe, MI., Lots to love babies doll clothes. Intended for 8" & 10" dolls so had to adjust for a 13" one. Fun to do and fast.
> 
> Hugs to all. The recipes made me hungry so apple time.
> 
> See you all later.
> 
> OH Kathy


Really Cute! :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

RookieRetiree said:


> I think KP'ers are the most generous bunch I've ever encountered...not only of their prayers, hugs, good spirits, stash, but also of their time and energy to make someone's day just a little brighter!! That looks like an awesome outing!


Here Here!!  :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Bulldog said:


> Hello My Precious Sisters and Brother,
> I just finished all 155 pages. I will have to read the new postings tomorrow as I am soooo tired. I drove Angie to the beauty shop today. She got a haircut and highlight. It took two hours. Then I took her to the pet store as she wanted to get a "few" things for the kittys. They had a cage full of kittens. I could have brought a bunch home along with a two year old tabby. I have two and that is enough, but sure hard to walk away. At least this place does not put their animals to sleep.
> Then I drove her to Dillard to purchase luggage for the trip to Mayo Sept 8th. That only took a minute.
> I ran into the new Little Ceasars Pizza place and got two pizzas for her to take home for the girls tomorrow for lunch (Haley is having a friend over for the day and night).
> I then took her to the grocery store and we got her a riding cart and Helped her get groceries. Picked up to HEAVY cement pumpkins (for Halloween) Hope that doesn't come back to bite me in the rear. She was in tears by the time I got home. This was her first outing since Jan and she overdid. She still has no feeling in the leg and Dr says no work yet (she is a pharmacist and stands on her feet all day and their hours are 9-7). David unloaded the car after getting her settled. I picked up supper and finally got a chance to see what all is going on here.
> I have started another pair of socks. I am really excited about the Schoppel Werleske. Dwagner posted a pair made from this yarn and I just fell in love with them...a big splurge for me. Tomorrow I plan to block the name I crocheted for Angie and David. That will take hours but have good movies taped to listen to as I do it.
> I posted picture in Avatar. Did it backwards as I put the after in first. Will go back later and put in the before.
> 
> Good to hear from you again... take care and its great to see you on your avatar.. nice picture
> 
> :thumbup:


----------



## pacer

Gweniepooh said:


> Get it checked Mary (tooth). Not meaning to sound like a dooms day-er or negative but it was my dentist that found my tonsil tumor.
> 
> 
> pacer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I might be getting a wisdom tooth coming through. That seems a bit crazy that they would lie dormant for over 50 years and then make their presence known. I hope it is a tooth and nothing else.
> 
> 
> 
> I will keep that in mind. My wisdom teeth never have come through and have never been removed and this activity seems to be where one of the teeth is. I actually have doctor and dentist appts set for October and November so things won't go too long. I see my doctor every 6 months and have been seeing doctors no more than 6 month breaks since 2007. I think I am due for an ultrasound to the thyroid this year as well. Thanks for the update on Dreamweaver. I woke up thinking about her and hoping that she was doing alright. Thinking of you and hoping for positive outcomes for your surgery as well.
Click to expand...


----------



## patocenizo

Good morning Kate! I am finally back from vacation and it has taken me three days to getting used to West Coast (U.S.) time zone. Nice to know that Sam is taking a much needed vacation. Thanks for hosting the Tea Party and the wonderful recipes.


----------



## SaxonLady

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Purplefi! I need them badly.


then I'm sending you some as well. Purplefi can endorse them!


----------



## SaxonLady

NanaCaren said:


> for those of us that have a sweet tooth but want to keep on track with healthy eating.


that looks and sounds delicious. Thanks Caren.


----------



## pacer

Kathy...love the doll outfit. 

Spider...Prayers for you and for Gagesmom. 

Purplefi...beautiful pictures as always.

My boys and I stopped in to our local Michael's store and we saw one of my youngest son's drawings professionally framed. He donated a cat drawing and it is framed and hangs just above the door to the framing room. It really is impressive. The store has had several compliments on it which really made my son happy. He is currently working on his largest drawing ever ( possibly 14" x 17"). It is going to be so cool when it is done. He is being paid to do this dragon drawing. Finished a mitten this morning and started another one already. Think I will get a shower and start a handwarmer. 

What is evernote? 

Take care and know that you are special. Knitters seem to have a way of making positive impacts on other people's lives.


----------



## Patches39

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi to all, wacky weather hitting brisbane, was lovely and warm, early spring temps, now is cold nights and early mornings again.
> 
> Am asking for prayers for my boss, Yvonne and her family, due to sudden ill health of her father. It is really bad, am waiting to find out how he is.
> 
> Hugs to all our members who are down for any reason, or unwell, or have unwell family members.
> 
> Work is going great, popped in on the lotion class this morning and brought home some dried herb to make an infusion with. Also busy with geocaching and knitting and soap and candle making.
> 
> Am doing my very first cold process soap tomorrow, after going to a market about an hour away with the parents.
> Admit to cheating a little, bought a kit with all the exact amount of ingrediants in it, including the exact amount of caustic for the lye.
> 
> We had a friend over for dinner, he made curried prawn stirfry type of meal. Think he is missing his recently departed late wife, who died extremely unexpectedly earlier this year. Sent some of my soaps and a lotion home with him.
> 
> Hope Sam is enjoying his visit with his friends and comes home relaxed.
> 
> Julie ((((((hugs)))))) stay warm and take care of yourself.


Prayers going up now :thumbup:


----------



## nittergma

Hi everyone! I finally found you, I couldn't find you for a while but I'm glad to see KateB started us off wonderfully and with some yummy sounding recipes! I hope Sam has a wonderful vacation. As I said last week my computer is being touchy again so I'll probably be on and off for a while. nittergma


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and damp Surrey,but my garden smells divine!
> 
> Will not be going out today as I have to bake some cakes for a garden party tomorrow, then sew, crochet, iron and kn it - but not necessarily in that order!
> 
> Sending peaceful vibes to all who need them and hugs to all.
> 
> Saturday photos.....


WOW!!!, I love that robin, so cute and love the color, the flower is just awesome and great color, thanks so much for taking the time to do this. :-D 
Have my coffee. Ready to start my day, and it's a good one.


----------



## Grandmapaula

Good morning all! Looks like a beautiful, mild day here - great weather for going to the State Fair. Last year it was in the 90's when we went and we only lasted about 4 hours, This year it will be in the 70's, so maybe we'll be able to see a little more. 

Betty, lovely to see your smiling face. Angie is on my prayer list, as are you.

Gagesmom, hope your house sells for a good price. Love your Minion hats - just adorable.

Poledra, wow! So many beautiful projects, My knitting time is really limited now. Can't knit while chasing a 16 month old. Then when I get home I have just about enough energy to get dinner, and then I usually doze off while holding my needles! Guess I'll knit on the weekends!

Pacer, Happy Anniversary!!

Well, gonna jump in the shower, eat breakfast , and then off to the Fair. See you all later. Love and prayers, Paula


----------



## cmaliza

It;s early Sat AM....found you! I was going backwards on last week's TP....I don't know if I can catch up. I'll try.
But, at least I found the new yea party. 
The morning is quiet, birds aren't up yet, but the waves are making noises. DH not stirring yet....no one else is here. Love the peace & quiet!
Happy birthday to all....healing energy to all in need.
Carol il/oh


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> LOL the joys of cereal are something else for sure. I much prefer warm cereals myself. Glad are able to tolerate the almond milk. Have you tried rice milk? I drink it as well.


I'm lucky since cow's milk and I get along just fine. Can't imagine cereal dry with no milk. Cannot be tasty unless it's something like Froot Loops! They are a great snack dry.
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi to all, wacky weather hitting brisbane, was lovely and warm, early spring temps, now is cold nights and early mornings again.
> 
> Am asking for prayers for my boss, Yvonne and her family, due to sudden ill health of her father. It is really bad, am waiting to find out how he is...
> 
> Julie ((((((hugs)))))) stay warm and take care of yourself.


Prayers as I type, for your boss and family.
Thanks Heather- it is a bit milder tonight, but we are forecast for quite a blow- but who knows? these storms have been tending north and east of us!


----------



## jknappva

Sandy said:


> Hello everyone! Yes I am still here just not reading posts at the moment. I am really getting excited for Sam's visit. We are getting together on Wednesday. I really miss everyone, but with trying to sell as much stuff as I can and packing (still haven't found a new place to live). Need to work harder on that. I just don't have time to read or post anything.
> 
> My granddaughter is having her baby today. She started labor at 6:30 am and still hasn't delivered. At 4:30 pm she was dilated to a 6. Still no news as yet.
> 
> Happy Birthday, Anniversary, and hugs to all that need them!


Glad you took a moment to check in with us. I know you and Sam will have a blast. Congratulations on the great-grand 'soon-to-be'!! I'm expecting a great-great niece in Sept. the closest I'll get to a great-grand-child!
Hope your living situation is soon resolved.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Good morning from a reasonably sunny Scotland! Couldn't get over to sleep last night, but just as I'd thought, "In another 5 minutes I'm getting back up"....I must have fallen asleep! :roll: Anyway need to make this quick as I want to get the washing hung out before my DB arrives. He's a diabetic (amongst other things) and has got a sore on his leg which isn't healing too well, so my friend who's a physio (think you call them physical therapists?) is going to laser his leg to stimulate the healing.
> Sandy - Hope that new baby puts in an appearance soon. Please let us know.
> NanaCaren - Great cookie recipe, and healthy too! :shock:
> EJS - Hope that headache shifts soon.
> jheines - You do a great job with that boy! I hope the OT sessions continue to go well.
> Marianne - So pleased that the almond milk is okay for you.
> Spider - {{{hugs}}} and hopes for better times for you just around the corner.
> Kehinkle - Those are great doll's clothes! Some little girl's going to be delighted!
> Nicho - Lovely pics, you look as though you were enjoying your time there.
> Gagesmom - Brilliant hats! So glad you're getting the orthotic you need. Is that a kind of brace?
> Lurker - Delighted you're feeling more rested, Julie.
> 
> Hope to get back later. Luke is staying overnight tonight so I'm really looking forward to that and hopefully I'll get more pictures.


Thanks Kate! looking forward to more photos of the boy!


----------



## jknappva

.i know here there is enough care and concern and prayers to go around even though everyone Is handling some kind of problem.
Sold an antique from Canada today. It went to a good home and it was one of my favorites. It came out of a bunkhouse somewhere in Canada. It was a trundle bed that at one time must have been pretty special. It had tole painting on the legs and some pretty fancy tin work on the legs. The owners of the store had a beautiful piece of glass cut to put on top. It was so cool. Will send the picture along. When they found it years ago the ticking mattress was still on it. Take care all ant thanks for your conti used support.[/quote]

Such an unusual item. The owners really know how to make a special piece out of something ordinary!
SO sorry that you feel beaten down by circumstances, Spider. I know we all feel like that at times.
But you know your are loved and cared for by all of us.
I'm sending you tons of cyberhugs{{{{{{{{{SPIDER}}}}}}
May God bless, strengthen and comfort you.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

kehinkle said:


> So funny! But I would like to see it too.
> 
> Spider, you are in my thoughts. Hope things settle down for you in the coming days.
> 
> Kate, great opening. Recipes sound delish. Whoever posted the cookie recipe, thanks. One to try.
> 
> Julie, continous good thoughts winging your way. Keep strong.
> 
> Mary, hope the tooth feels better soon.
> 
> Sam, safe travels. Take pix, if possible. May have to visit my niece up there some day.
> 
> Still in Waterloo, IA. Took a short nap and knitted. Finished a doll's dress and panties. Will post pix. The pattern came from a book I bought in Monroe, MI., Lots to love babies doll clothes. Intended for 8" & 10" dolls so had to adjust for a 13" one. Fun to do and fast.
> 
> Hugs to all. The recipes made me hungry so apple time.
> 
> See you all later.
> 
> OH Kathy


So cute, Kathy. You are a wonder. I don't see how you do so much while driving and delivering all over the midwest and south. I wish I had half your energy and determination!!
Please stay safe...I think about you frequently and wonder where your wheels are rolling you to each day.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> I am finally here! Been catching up on last weeks. Great job Kate starting us off this week.  I am sure you and Darrowil will do a great job.
> I havent read anything yet on this weeks TP........
> 
> Julie... I hope you are ok. HUGS


I am just baking a sourdough loaf- it was the first one from a recipe I have not used for some time, and was going so slowly, I decided to cook it anyway, I think it has risen a little, but the bug smells as it should. This is a potato based bug- so guess what my diet is going to be based on for the next few days?!
Otherwise life has to go on- I am so glad I have my little Ringo, to look after and follow me around. How is Oscar?
Have not heard anything further from Sydney, and I am not initiating contact. To some extent the next move has to come from Fale himself.


----------



## jknappva

. A kind KP'er offered to take me shopping in the Hudson Valley when I asked on KP for advice on what shops to visit. Marylou picked me up from my brother's house in Newburgh and we drove first to Out of the Loop at Hopewell Junction and then Cornwall Yarn Shop. We then had lunch and continued on to White Barn Sheep Farm near New Pfalz. All the shops had beautiful yarn and it was so hard to choose. I am happy with my small purchases, only wish I could have afforded to buy more. Marylou was great company for the day and we chatted like old friends. A most enjoyable way to spend a day. So here are Marylou and I on our day out.[/quote]

Glad to see you again, Denise. Sounds like y'all had fun on your yarn shopping tour. 
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2

SaxonLady said:


> then I'm sending you some as well. Purplefi can endorse them!


Thank you so much! I went to Worthing once as a nine year old, many moons ago, to visit my uncle Theodore before he moved the family to Yorkshire. I do hope you are enjoying the Knitting Tea Party!


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> Hello all just got settled after working this evening and coming home to clean up the house. Gage is in bed asleep and I have time to myself now. So of course I came to the kp tp. The for sale sign goes on the lawn on Monday. We are asking for a bit more then what the realtor suggested but he was practically going to give it away. (well that's at least how we felt)
> 
> I did start packing up some stuff this morning, just things that we don't use on a regular basis. I don't want to be left to pack up a whole entire house at the last minute.
> 
> I got approved by disability for an orthotic for my right foot. I am so happy and excited about this. It will help my foot a lot. :thumbup:
> 
> I am posting pics of my latest knit. Many requests for numerous sizes. Hey at least I know what to make everyone for Christmas gifts. :-D
> 
> Hugs and prayers to all
> 
> Sam I hope you are having a great time in Seattle :thumbup:


Hope you get every penny you're asking for your house since you didn't want to sell in the first place.
Isn't it nice to know what everyone wants as gifts?!!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I just finished my cowl/scarf I was working on, just need to get 2 buttons to sew on and then it can be put away for the holidays. I also finished the baby dress and a shrug in the last week/10 days or so.  And am working on a sweater for my Aunt, she does so much for everyone, never forgets a birthday or anniversary, so want to make her something special. I'm using a very soft green in I love this Yarn as she'll want something wash/dryable.
> Heard from DH, there was a traffic jam about an hour from his destination and he sat for about an hour in that, think it had something to do with a mudslide?, so he stopped about 30 minutes or so at a truck stop from his delivery location, so at least he won't have to go far in the morning. So, I'm off to bed, have a wonderful, day/afternoon/evening/night. Hugs and loves.


Lovely knitting! And that sweater/jacket looks like it would take a while...well, at least for me, I'm a slow knitter. Hope the DH is safe...I've seen some really scary pictures of mudslides lately...will keep him in prayers! Being in a big rig, he probably does better than someone in a family car!
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Will end my novel now and call it a day...Hugs and love sent to you all. You are so very special to me.[/quote]

So glad you were able to get so much done today. Is your new avatar you or your daughter after her haircut? Either way, it's a lovely picture of a lovely lady.
Can't wait to see your socks! You'll have to post a picture.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, they were all fun to make.
> Pistache is the color for the sweater.


Can't wait to see the finished sweater. I know she's going to love it!
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## darowil

SaxonLady said:


> then I'm sending you some as well. Purplefi can endorse them!


Welcome- I don't think I've seen you on the Tea Party before. Feel free to visit us again- we always have plenty of room at our eve rexpanding table and limitless supply of tea, coffee etc. And plenty of food. Just as well the table expands as we would too if we ate everything that comes to the table- or we wouldn't all fit.


----------



## jknappva

melyn said:


> Thank you to everyone for the birthday messages, my thoughts prayers and good wishes to everyone in this lovely and caring group. lyn xx


Hi, Lyn....everytime I see your lovely avatar and realize you're from Kent, I want to mention this ....so now I am!! LOL!
My family on my mother's side came from Kent back when Jamestown, VA was first settled in 1607. So I feel almost like you're a neighbor even though I've never been to England. Strange, I know.
Hope you're having a wonderful day.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and damp Surrey,but my garden smells divine!
> 
> Will not be going out today as I have to bake some cakes for a garden party tomorrow, then sew, crochet, iron and kn it - but not necessarily in that order!
> 
> Sending peaceful vibes to all who need them and hugs to all.
> 
> Saturday photos.....


Thanks for the lovely picture of the pink dianthus...and what a chubby little robin!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

SaxonLady said:


> then I'm sending you some as well. Purplefi can endorse them!


Is this your first time on the KTP!?! I don't recognize your name. If so, welcome and please come again.
If you've been on before, welcome back and don't be a stranger now!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

nittergma said:


> Hi everyone! I finally found you, I couldn't find you for a while but I'm glad to see KateB started us off wonderfully and with some yummy sounding recipes! I hope Sam has a wonderful vacation. As I said last week my computer is being touchy again so I'll probably be on and off for a while. nittergma


Glad to see you when your computer allows you to visit!
JuneK


----------



## sassafras123

Spider, healing energy your way. Hope things sort themselves out quickly.
Gwen, Shirley healing energy your way also.
Sam have a wonderful vacay.
I forget who was knitting sweater for Aunt but loved the pic of it. Most impressive.
I actually got rest of top and heel turned on sock. Feels so good to be able to knit and not so tired I stare mindlessly at t.v.
Maya and I off for morning walk. Yeah.


----------



## jknappva

sassafras123 said:


> Spider, healing energy your way. Hope things sort themselves out quickly.
> Gwen, Shirley healing energy your way also.
> Sam have a wonderful vacay.
> I forget who was knitting sweater for Aunt but loved the pic of it. Most impressive.
> I actually got rest of top and heel turned on sock. Feels so good to be able to knit and not so tired I stare mindlessly at t.v.
> Maya and I off for morning walk. Yeah.


Glad you're building up your strength little by little. Please don't overdo. Sometimes staring mindlessley at tv is all we can do! I've had days like that and not because I have health problems.!!
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## Marianne818

EJS said:


> Long day of headache and lethargy but think most is due to the stress of the last week. Kids are back in school now and had a successful first week.
> Headed to bed soon so will say my goodnights now.
> EJ


Hope you feel better when the morning comes!! Stress can kick our backsides for sure! Hugs and loves always surrounding you in prayers :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818

jheiens said:


> I'm about to call it a night, ladies, it has been a very long couple of days.
> 
> Tim starts back to class on Monday. Can't believe he'll be in the 9th grade this year. Already!!
> 
> We've been doing therapy sessions for the OT situation with his right hand/wrist/arm for most of the summer. I took him to the nearest rehab hospital for several, several weeks and now we've been doing the follow-up exercises here at home. The biggest problem is that this limb is the one that is the most limited by the brain trauma which resulted in the CP diagnosis at birth. the muscles are locking into place as he must remind his brain to think through the process to use that limb when you and I would not give it a second thought. And he is not able to do that without continual reminders.
> 
> The therapy is very effective for one who has normal use of his limbs prior to an injury, but the autism, as well as the CP, hinders the perception of his body as a whole to be used normally. Since Tim will carry a very full academic load (and have physical therapy 2x a week at school), we may find ourselves with a very limited amount of time for homework AND the OT sessions on a daily basis.
> 
> Any way, we've had long days this week and I'm having a time keeping my eyes open.
> 
> Thanks, Kate, for opening the new Tea Party; the recipes are lovely and will be quite tasty.
> 
> Enjoy your trip and the chance to see your friends again, Sam.
> 
> I love you, Julie, and you know where I am if you need me.
> 
> Best wishes to you all. Ohio Joy


Joy, it sounds like a full load for both of you!! Get some rest when you can!! Keeping you and yours in our prayers, Love you Sis!!


----------



## Marianne818

Poledra65 said:


> LOLOLOL!!!! But so glad you are able to tolerate the almond milk. :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818

Spider said:


> Need to ask for some prayers for myself right now, to much detail to go into right now and just feeling overwhelmed by all the problems. I need to stay strong and focused for my whole families sake and I am just feeomg wore out right now. Needed some place to vent right now. And I know I could right here and right now.i know here there is enough care and concern and prayers to go around even though everyone Is handling some kind of problem.
> Take care all ant thanks for your conti used support.


Keep you in prayers always Spider, surrounding you with Angel wings to protect and heal the hurts and problems {{{{{{{Spider}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Gweniepooh

Love the knitting! Really cute. Is it your own pattern? Can a site be given for it? My grands would get a kick out of them.


gagesmom said:


> Hello all just got settled after working this evening and coming home to clean up the house. Gage is in bed asleep and I have time to myself now. So of course I came to the kp tp. The for sale sign goes on the lawn on Monday. We are asking for a bit more then what the realtor suggested but he was practically going to give it away. (well that's at least how we felt)
> 
> I did start packing up some stuff this morning, just things that we don't use on a regular basis. I don't want to be left to pack up a whole entire house at the last minute.
> 
> I got approved by disability for an orthotic for my right foot. I am so happy and excited about this. It will help my foot a lot. :thumbup:
> 
> I am posting pics of my latest knit. Many requests for numerous sizes. Hey at least I know what to make everyone for Christmas gifts. :-D
> 
> Hugs and prayers to all
> 
> Sam I hope you are having a great time in Seattle :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

two of the latest photos from Kaikoura


----------



## Marianne818

nicho said:


> Hello everyone again, Denise (Nicho) from Sydney popping in to say Hi. I lost touch half way through last week's tea party as things got so busy I could not follow all the posts. To those suffering health woes, hope good health finds you soon, and to those with family and financial troubles, hope all is soon sorted and you find peace and contentment soon.
> Sam, have a great holiday, and Kate, thanks for starting this week's tea party with such good recipes. Will have to try your breakfast recipe - sounds yumm.
> I shared some photos of our recent US trip last week, so I thought I would show you some of my yarn shopping. A kind KP'er offered to take me shopping in the Hudson Valley when I asked on KP for advice on what shops to visit. Marylou picked me up from my brother's house in Newburgh and we drove first to Out of the Loop at Hopewell Junction and then Cornwall Yarn Shop. We then had lunch and continued on to White Barn Sheep Farm near New Pfalz. All the shops had beautiful yarn and it was so hard to choose. I am happy with my small purchases, only wish I could have afforded to buy more. Marylou was great company for the day and we chatted like old friends. A most enjoyable way to spend a day. So here are Marylou and I on our day out.


Wonderful pictures, I would have had a very hard time making a selection with all those beautiful yarns begging to come home with me!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818

Lurker 2 said:


> This is so good to hear Marianne. At last a 'milk' with no allergy hopefully! Does Rice milk cause the rash? I don't recall the whole list that upsets you.


The doctor told me to avoid the rice milk as it has the same item that I am allergic to in it. I really need to remember to ask what this item or chemical (natural of course) is when I next see him. I do know that I have tried the rice and the coconut milks, both upset my tummy pretty severely, but didn't get the rash I normally have from milks. So far the almond is the only one I seem to tolerate without reactions. I am totally loving this also!! Finding all types of recipes that I can make using it. who knows, maybe I'll find an ice cream recipe that I would be able to have more than a taste of!!! YAY!! ROFL..


----------



## Gweniepooh

Bulldog said:


> Love the avatar picture Betty! Such a beautiful lady; nice to finally put a face to a name.
> 
> Thank you for the intercessory prayers. It is good to hear from someone that has had this type of surgery and know that it will give much relief.
> 
> When will Angie head to Mayo? Sounds like you both had such a busy day and sorry she overdid things. Good that she got out though.


----------



## Marianne818

Grandmapaula said:


> I know there are more I wanted to remember but it's late and I have to get to bed. DH and I are going up to the State Fair tomorrow. It's supposed to be a beautiful day, so we'll go up around 10 a.m. and stay until we have just enough energy to get back to the car!
> 
> Know that I love you all, and you are always in my prayers, Paula


Have fun at the fair!!!! I do miss the state fairs, especially the Texas state fair, we usually went several times each year, it was so big that with my knee issues I wasn't able to walk the entire grounds in one day. Plus the boys loved it cause they got to enjoy the rides more often! Give your sweet DH my best, hugs for both, always in my prayers!!


----------



## Pontuf

LOUD thunder last nite, all night, pontuf in bed with us all night sleeping between us, and every time i closed my eyes he licked my face. Guess he wanted me awake with him. Lots of rain which we need but will probably see flooding all over the valley when i turn on the tv. Sandi, are you getting these storms up north?


----------



## Gweniepooh

Sounds as if you had a night of sleeplessness as I did...finally put the knitting down at 3:40 and went to bed. Did sleep until 9 though I'm still tired. Just couldn't put the knitting down; working on many WIPs but last night just was into the wingspan. Will post picture when I get it done.


Patches39 said:


> will still up could not sleep. but will try again its 4:25am tired but sleep just won't come. :roll: pray all have a blessed tomorrow/today, praying that strength, peace, healing, hope, joy and love is your portion for the day. much love coming your way.


----------



## Marianne818

gagesmom said:


> Thanks Poledra. We have been so stressed out about this all.
> The hats are so cute aren't they? :thumbup:


I knew I lost a post.. grrrrrrr Love the hats, may have to make one for my neighbor's son, he'll be 3 in October!

Kathy the doll outfit is so cute!! You are always spot on with your projects!!


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> two of the latest photos from Kaikoura


Oh my, I love those pictures, and the green is so green, WOW :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I just finished my cowl/scarf I was working on, just need to get 2 buttons to sew on and then it can be put away for the holidays. I also finished the baby dress and a shrug in the last week/10 days or so.  And am working on a sweater for my Aunt, she does so much for everyone, never forgets a birthday or anniversary, so want to make her something special. I'm using a very soft green in I love this Yarn as she'll want something wash/dryable.
> Heard from DH, there was a traffic jam about an hour from his destination and he sat for about an hour in that, think it had something to do with a mudslide?, so he stopped about 30 minutes or so at a truck stop from his delivery location, so at least he won't have to go far in the morning. So, I'm off to bed, have a wonderful, day/afternoon/evening/night. Hugs and loves.


Wow, you are a fast knitter!!! To be able to get all these done by Christmas!! I'll be lucky to get 3 of my projects done by then.. I have 6 I hope to be able to gift but doubt that all will be done in time. Wonderful works, love the colors!


----------



## Gweniepooh

The Dianthis doris is beautiful. And I don't think I've ever seen a robin so plump. A rather "round" bird! Thanks for the lovely pictures.


PurpleFi said:


> Saturday photos.....


----------



## Designer1234

gagesmom said:


> Goodnight Julie
> Goodnight Kaye.
> 
> Will check in tomorrow as I am going to pack up some more stuff. Also have a few errands to do.


Goodluck on the sale of your house - Life sometimes gets difficult with hills (good times) and valleys (not so good times)-- I hope you are heading up a hill. My thoughts are with you. It is nice to see your posts.


----------



## Lurker 2

Marianne818 said:


> The doctor told me to avoid the rice milk as it has the same item that I am allergic to in it. I really need to remember to ask what this item or chemical (natural of course) is when I next see him. I do know that I have tried the rice and the coconut milks, both upset my tummy pretty severely, but didn't get the rash I normally have from milks. So far the almond is the only one I seem to tolerate without reactions. I am totally loving this also!! Finding all types of recipes that I can make using it. who knows, maybe I'll find an ice cream recipe that I would be able to have more than a taste of!!! YAY!! ROFL..


I would just go ahead and experiment with any icecream recipe that was suitable for soy milk-
I have three here:
2 teaspoons agar agar 
3 cups vanilla flavoured soy milk (substitute almond milk)
1/2 cup castor sugar
1/2 cup sunflower or safflower oil (again sub. what you are not allergic to)
1-2 teaspoons vanilla extract.

other flavours as with the almond milk
Method:
Combine agar agar and 1 cup milk in a saucepan, stir over a medium heat until agar agar dissolves, and milk begins to boil.
Remove from heat.
Process agar mixture with remaining ingredients, in a food processor or blender untill sugar dissolves
Place mixture into a pouring jug or bowl cover and refridgerate for 1 -2 hours or until completely chilled.
Continue as per instructions on your ice cream maker or place in Freezer, will need to be whipped at some point if using just the deep freeze.
Hope you are not allergic to the agar agar.


----------



## Patches39

Gweniepooh said:


> Sounds as if you had a night of sleeplessness as I did...finally put the knitting down at 3:40 and went to bed. Did sleep until 9 though I'm still tired. Just couldn't put the knitting down; working on many WIPs but last night just was into the wingspan. Will post picture when I get it done.


Yes, and quit tired,  did get some reading done :roll: may be a nap later. :-D


----------



## Marianne818

Bulldog said:


> Hello My Precious Sisters and Brother,
> I just finished all 155 pages. I will have to read the new postings tomorrow as I am soooo tired. I drove Angie to the beauty shop today. She got a haircut and highlight. It took two hours. Then I took her to the pet store as she wanted to get a "few" things for the kittys. They had a cage full of kittens. I could have brought a bunch home along with a two year old tabby. I have two and that is enough, but sure hard to walk away. At least this place does not put their animals to sleep.
> Then I drove her to Dillard to purchase luggage for the trip to Mayo Sept 8th. That only took a minute.
> I ran into the new Little Ceasars Pizza place and got two pizzas for her to take home for the girls tomorrow for lunch (Haley is having a friend over for the day and night).
> I then took her to the grocery store and we got her a riding cart and Helped her get groceries. Picked up to HEAVY cement pumpkins (for Halloween) Hope that doesn't come back to bite me in the rear. She was in tears by the time I got home. This was her first outing since Jan and she overdid. She still has no feeling in the leg and Dr says no work yet (she is a pharmacist and stands on her feet all day and their hours are 9-7). David unloaded the car after getting her settled. I picked up supper and finally got a chance to see what all is going on here.
> I have started another pair of socks. I am really excited about the Schoppel Werleske. Dwagner posted a pair made from this yarn and I just fell in love with them...a big splurge for me. Tomorrow I plan to block the name I crocheted for Angie and David. That will take hours but have good movies taped to listen to as I do it.
> I posted picture in Avatar. Did it backwards as I put the after in first. Will go back later and put in the before.
> 
> Shirley...We will pray about this call back to Doctor. Know you have been in pain from that shoulder and we all want to continue to see your beautiful work. So glad the move will
> come to fruition. Your crocheted waterfall is beautiful as is the lady wearing it
> AZ/Sandi...so glad for good news on colonoscopy
> Budasha (Liz) and Melyn...Happy Birthday
> Julie...I am at a loss for words for Lupe. She is just a heartless person who is thinking only of herself. I am so glad that you did not move. You are a dear lady who deserves to be treated kindly for the rest of her days. Not so sure she would have loved you as you deserve to be loved.
> Trisha...God is still in the business of healing. Prayers going up by prayer warriors on your behalf
> Gwen...my sweetheart...I am so glad the hospital worked with you as you have been in such excruciating pain for some time now. I had C3-4& C4-5 fused, so I know personally what you are going through. You will feel so much better after this repair...Wrapping you in the wings of Angels and intercessory prayer.
> Nana...The pot pie recipe sounds wonderful. Thank you for sharing
> Kate...Luke's sweater is precious. You did a fantastic job
> EJS...my deepest sympathy in the loss of your SIL. The family will be held high in our prayers
> Sam...have a safe and fun filled, much deserved trip. Just think you will come home to a whole new place!
> Rookie/Jeanet...you will be so proud of all the canned veggies
> Pacer...Happy Anniversary. We celebrated our 46th just a couple of weeks ago
> Will end my novel now and call it a day...Hugs and love sent to you all. You are so very special to me.


Betty, so wonderful to see your beautiful picture!! I am so glad that Angie was able to be out and about, I know it made for a great day even if she overdid it a bit. 
I guess I missed your anniversary, so will send a belated congratulations!! 
Take care my dear one, know that I hold you and yours in my heart and always in my prayers.


----------



## Gweniepooh

What do you mean by the term "bug" here? Is it the yeast? Never heard this term related to baking bread.


Lurker 2 said:


> I am just baking a sourdough loaf- it was the first one from a recipe I have not used for some time, and was going so slowly, I decided to cook it anyway, I think it has risen a little, but the bug smells as it should. This is a potato based bug- so guess what my diet is going to be based on for the next few days?!
> Otherwise life has to go on- I am so glad I have my little Ringo, to look after and follow me around. How is Oscar?
> Have not heard anything further from Sydney, and I am not initiating contact. To some extent the next move has to come from Fale himself.


----------



## Marianne818

darowil said:


> Now that is a joy I would willingly go without. I HATE cereal with milk. Dry or with yogurt so it doesn't go soggy. I would get the first mouthful down but even the second is unlikely to make it down.


So far the cereal is not getting soggy, my sister of my heart Deb told me to only put in a small bit at a time so it stays crunchy, so far that is working!! I am using a scale that Daniel gave me for my b'day to measure the grams, trying to stay on target. in less than a week I have lost 3 lbs.. I know it's mostly water but is nice to see the lower number on the scales.. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> What do you mean by the term "bug" here? Is it the yeast? Never heard this term related to baking bread.


The sourdough mix or starter, commonly here, is referred to as a 'bug' because they are wild yeasts.


----------



## sassafras123

June and Marianne thank you for support.
Gwen hope you can rest today.


----------



## Lurker 2

Patches39 said:


> Oh my, I love those pictures, and the green is so green, WOW :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


advantage of having good rainfall! Glad you like the photos!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Sassafras you are sounding much cheerier this morning; hope this means you are regaining your strength. It certainly has been a long road for you and I'm glad you are getting better. Thank you for thinking of me as I get ready for surgery.



sassafras123 said:


> Spider, healing energy your way. Hope things sort themselves out quickly.Gwen, Shirley healing energy your way also.
> Sam have a wonderful vacay.
> I forget who was knitting sweater for Aunt but loved the pic of it. Most impressive.
> I actually got rest of top and heel turned on sock. Feels so good to be able to knit and not so tired I stare mindlessly at t.v.
> Maya and I off for morning walk. Yeah.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> No problem, my smart phone, (not so smart as it puts in the stranges words) changed the word crap to veal, lol, okay what does veal have to do with crap? and there have been several others, but that's the one that comes to mind the most. lolol
> Have a good night and hope you are able to sleep well tonight.


Too funny. My phone does that too and there are some very funny things. Good for a laugh as people ask me what I meant. It's almost as bad as my mind where sometimes I put a word in, not on purpose, that is not at all what I meant and not related. Brain Hopscotch.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Julie...Hope today is a better one with some peace and clarity of mind. Love, hugs, and prayers.

Pacer... Sorry to hear about the problem in the wisdom tooth area. No fun at all and what is so wise about them after all. Perhaps it is that they give us pain when we are older and wiser? Let us know what you find out at the dentist.

Sandy...Thinking of you in your search for a new place to live. Have fun with Sam's visit. What fun that will be. If you can find your camera, take some photos for us.
Congratulations on the new grandchild!!!!

EJS...Hope you feel better today. It will take some time to recover from all you have been through. Take the time you need and we are here for you.

Love Evernote....As Poldra said...Thank you Dave

Ohio Joy...A busy and trying time indeed and it just doesn't end. You are an Angel in your grandson's life and a special person.

Spider...Thinking of you and hoping all will work out for you. Hugs and prayers


----------



## Cashmeregma

sassafras123 wrote:
Saw The Butler today with friends. Powerful.
Had a nap.
Rest rest of day.

_________________________________
We are going to see that today. Looks so interesting.
Hope you are on your way to good health dear friend and that energy will soon return. Your body has been through so much and all the energy is going toward healing. So healing wishes for you.

Angora
Make today count!


----------



## Marianne818

pacer said:


> Kathy...love the doll outfit.
> 
> Spider...Prayers for you and for Gagesmom.
> 
> Purplefi...beautiful pictures as always.
> 
> My boys and I stopped in to our local Michael's store and we saw one of my youngest son's drawings professionally framed. He donated a cat drawing and it is framed and hangs just above the door to the framing room. It really is impressive. The store has had several compliments on it which really made my son happy. He is currently working on his largest drawing ever ( possibly 14" x 17"). It is going to be so cool when it is done. He is being paid to do this dragon drawing. Finished a mitten this morning and started another one already. Think I will get a shower and start a handwarmer.
> 
> What is evernote?
> 
> Take care and know that you are special. Knitters seem to have a way of making positive impacts on other people's lives.


So proud for your son!! He has a great talent and am glad that others are recognizing it for sure!! :thumbup: :thumbup: 
What is a handwarmer?? I know of the packets that one puts in their pockets, is it a pouch to hold them? I'd be interested as my DS Ben uses them in the winters.


----------



## Cashmeregma

KateB...Thanks for opening the Party...well underway already. Recipes are wonderful!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818

Lurker 2 said:


> I would just go ahead and experiment with any icecream recipe that was suitable for soy milk-
> I have three here:
> 2 teaspoons agar agar
> 3 cups vanilla flavoured soy milk (substitute almond milk)
> 1/2 cup castor sugar
> 1/2 cup sunflower or safflower oil (again sub. what you are not allergic to)
> 1-2 teaspoons vanilla extract.
> 
> other flavours as with the almond milk
> Method:
> Combine agar agar and 1 cup milk in a saucepan, stir over a medium heat until agar agar dissolves, and milk begins to boil.
> Remove from heat.
> Process agar mixture with remaining ingredients, in a food processor or blender untill sugar dissolves
> Place mixture into a pouring jug or bowl cover and refridgerate for 1 -2 hours or until completely chilled.
> Continue as per instructions on your ice cream maker or place in Freezer, will need to be whipped at some point if using just the deep freeze.
> Hope you are not allergic to the agar agar.


Thank you Julie!!! I'm not sure what the agar agar is though, LOL. I will look it up for sure! I was gifted a small counter type ice cream maker, so will finally be able to use it for something I can enjoy as well as mom and C :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818

sassafras123 said:


> June and Marianne thank you for support.
> Gwen hope you can rest today.


Sassafras I always have you close in prayers.. I'd love to be closer so that we could enjoy hiking together! It's been too wet in my area to enjoy the outdoors very often. The trails are so muddy that as soon as they start to dry we get more rain. Easy to slip and slide on the hilly terrain so I have missed out on my summer fun times.


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> Isn't it clear? They both have an a as the third letter :-D :-D :-D


LOL!!!! So that's it huh? I'll have to keep a look out and see if that's the pattern, 3rd letters the same. lololol


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and damp Surrey,but my garden smells divine!
> 
> Will not be going out today as I have to bake some cakes for a garden party tomorrow, then sew, crochet, iron and kn it - but not necessarily in that order!
> 
> Sending peaceful vibes to all who need them and hugs to all.
> 
> Saturday photos.....


Beautiful Dianthus, and one pudgy robin, but she sure looks happy.


----------



## Pontuf

Love your new avatar picture Bulldog!


----------



## Poledra65

pacer said:


> Kathy...love the doll outfit.
> 
> Spider...Prayers for you and for Gagesmom.
> 
> Purplefi...beautiful pictures as always.
> 
> My boys and I stopped in to our local Michael's store and we saw one of my youngest son's drawings professionally framed. He donated a cat drawing and it is framed and hangs just above the door to the framing room. It really is impressive. The store has had several compliments on it which really made my son happy. He is currently working on his largest drawing ever ( possibly 14" x 17"). It is going to be so cool when it is done. He is being paid to do this dragon drawing. Finished a mitten this morning and started another one already. Think I will get a shower and start a handwarmer.
> 
> What is evernote?
> 
> Take care and know that you are special. Knitters seem to have a way of making positive impacts on other people's lives.


That's so exciting to see something that your child has done being displayed in that manner and to know that it is enjoyed and loved by many. We would love you to post a picture of both that one and the Dragon, I love dragons, that's just awesome for him, well and for you also. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TNS

I'm temporarily on wi fi so will take the chance to wish everyone good fortune with health issues, house sales, removals, travels etc, - and craft projects. Glad your op. can go ahead soon, Gwenie. And I hope that Dreamweaver is soon through all the tests / treatment, and feeling an improvement. So much stress for many of you dear sisters. 
Sam, I hope you have a wonderful time, and thanks to Kate for starting off this weeks party with lovely recipes. Spider, I hope your future is looking brighter, and that you are able to have a worry-free time. Sorry to read of the damage to your special field, PtofValerie; so sad to find that someone thinks they can just trash an area that you have so kindly allowed everyone to enjoy.
Thank you for all the wonderful pictures. Love your robin portraits, Fi! And Julie's beautiful NZ scenes. Plus all the coffees etc! 
Julie I'm sending you a few extra hugs along with all the others which are being sent. 
Apologies to those I haven't specifically mentioned. I have read all the posts but CRAFT strikes once I try to reply..... So good wishes and hugs to everyone needing them.
Just to bring you up to date whilst I can - I'm staying next door to my daughter who is now doing work experience at the farm next to my brother in England (requirement of her Veterinary course) They are calving at a great rate of knots, and she has one of her classmates there too. The car we left at my brother's needs some repairs which I have been trying to do with the assistance of the Internet and my DH at the other end of the phone and am now waiting for a part to arrive, after which I might be able to travel independently. (Still needs its MOT test) We are out in the hills, no bus service, so have to rely on walking or lifts. At present its not a problem as I have lots to do here clearing the house and garden, dog sitting and cooking for my brother, and I've been knitting a top For Myself!! And the wild birds are very entertaining - one of the benefits of an overgrown garden. I expect to be here for another 2-3 weeks, then will be back in Alderney as we have visitors there. That's enough for now! Love to all. Lin


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> Lovely knitting! And that sweater/jacket looks like it would take a while...well, at least for me, I'm a slow knitter. Hope the DH is safe...I've seen some really scary pictures of mudslides lately...will keep him in prayers! Being in a big rig, he probably does better than someone in a family car!
> Hugs,
> JuneK


Yes, he was quite safe, thankfully, he called finally that he was parked about 30 minutes from destination where he was to deliver this morning, of course his gps was giving him fits about the exact drop off point and noone was giving him any better information, so hopefully thay got that all figured out. I'm sure Kathy has to deal with a bit of that with her pickups and deliveries also, just some of the fun parts of the job, I'm sure. lololol... Thank you for the prayers though, I can't help but worry just a little every time he heads out on the road.


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> Can't wait to see the finished sweater. I know she's going to love it!
> Hugs,
> JuneK


Me neither, it's fun to work, I'm not having any problems with the lace so far, been knitting on it while DH is gone and while sitting in waiting rooms (they do tend to be quiet), but I've also had the tv on a bit while working on it. Just making sure to use stitch markers for every pattern repeat and when I get a bit further I'll throw in a lifeline.


----------



## Poledra65

sassafras123 said:


> Spider, healing energy your way. Hope things sort themselves out quickly.
> Gwen, Shirley healing energy your way also.
> Sam have a wonderful vacay.
> I forget who was knitting sweater for Aunt but loved the pic of it. Most impressive.
> I actually got rest of top and heel turned on sock. Feels so good to be able to knit and not so tired I stare mindlessly at t.v.
> Maya and I off for morning walk. Yeah.


Thank you Sassafras, I am liking the sweater so far. 
Glad you are getting your energy back up a bit, it does help to be able to not feel so worn doesn't it. Hugs, and pats for Maya.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> two of the latest photos from Kaikoura


Those are great, love the calves lying down, lol they always look like they just fell down where they were when they wanted to rest, foals look the same way sometimes, legs everywhere. 
The gardens beautiful, would be such a nice place to wander through. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Marianne818 said:


> The doctor told me to avoid the rice milk as it has the same item that I am allergic to in it. I really need to remember to ask what this item or chemical (natural of course) is when I next see him. I do know that I have tried the rice and the coconut milks, both upset my tummy pretty severely, but didn't get the rash I normally have from milks. So far the almond is the only one I seem to tolerate without reactions. I am totally loving this also!! Finding all types of recipes that I can make using it. who knows, maybe I'll find an ice cream recipe that I would be able to have more than a taste of!!! YAY!! ROFL..


We can buy Almond milk ice cream in the health food store and I think I've seen it in either Safeway or Walmart, but won't swear to that. Think it's called Amond Dream, by the same company that makes the Rice Dream icecreams, but you'd have to check into that to be sure.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Ohio Kathy... that little knit doll dress and panties is soooo adorable. Great job for sure. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Nicho...What a great time you had and how wonderful of a KP friend to take you around. Just fabulous and thank you for sharing your trip with us.


----------



## Marianne818

I'm about another inch away from starting the heel of my sock. Guess I'll go ahead and cast on the mate and wait till Gwen is able to visit next to start the heel process... LOL. This is where I get confused and frustrated so with her help I hope to complete and be able to add socks to my list of favorites to make! I have wayyyyyyyyyyyyy too much sock yarn so doubt if I would ever completely drain my stash! Found most of it on clearance at Joanne's for $1.97 a skein :thumbup: :thumbup: 
I had a wonderful nights sleep thanks to my new mattress :thumbup: :thumbup: I don't know when I have last woken up not in horrible discomfort, was nice to wake and not dread moving, LOL. 
Had planned on mowing today, but had a couple of brief rain showers so will put that idea off to tomorrow, weatherman promised a few days of sunshine, so hope and pray that he is correct!! 
Best wishes to all, hope you have a day filled with sunshine, even the liquid type if so needed :wink: . Keeping you all in prayers, Love ya and big HUGS to all!!


----------



## Poledra65

Pontuf said:


> LOUD thunder last nite, all night, pontuf in bed with us all night sleeping between us, and every time i closed my eyes he licked my face. Guess he wanted me awake with him. Lots of rain which we need but will probably see flooding all over the valley when i turn on the tv. Sandi, are you getting these storms up north?


Lol, Silly pup, they are a lot like children aren't they?  Well, I bet he's smart and takes a good long nap when that all quit, so you may as well join him.  
Hope you don't have much flooding but as you say, you need the rain, it's a trade off I guess, I just hope it didn't do much damage.


----------



## Marianne818

Poledra65 said:


> We can buy Almond milk ice cream in the health food store and I think I've seen it in either Safeway or Walmart, but won't swear to that. Think it's called Amond Dream, by the same company that makes the Rice Dream icecreams, but you'd have to check into that to be sure.


I haven't seen that but then again I mainly buy for Mom, LOL. She loves Blue Bell, but I've been giving her a reduced fat type and she has yet to say anything about the difference, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Am going to pick up some supplies today, will look to see if they have it here! Also hope they have some of the chocolate almond milk, might as well splurge at least once right?? :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Marianne818 said:


> Wow, you are a fast knitter!!! To be able to get all these done by Christmas!! I'll be lucky to get 3 of my projects done by then.. I have 6 I hope to be able to gift but doubt that all will be done in time. Wonderful works, love the colors!


LOL!! I knit in the car, I knit sitting at DSM's, I knit at any doctor appts she has, I knit while sitting at home watching tv, or keeping up with y'all, I find myself in the back yard with a skein under one arm knitting as I'm walking to water plants...lol, I knit almost allllll the time it seems. But I do have days where I don't pick it up at all, not many, but they do happen.  I'm also not a caretaker for anyone who needs me around the clock, that makes a big difference, if I did what all you do in a day, I would probably not get this much done knitwise. 
I need to sew a bag for DSM as one of her charges needs a new bag for her walker and she requested yellow, so I'll get that done in just a bit so I can get it over to DSM's house when I go and she can take it to work with her tomorrow. Have to stop at the LY/Fabric Store this morning also, need a button for the little purple dress, the only ones I have are too big.  Have a great day Marianne.


----------



## cmaliza

5mmdpns said:


> Sam here is a couple for you!!!! party on when you get to Seattle and enjoy yourself!!!! hugs, Zoe


~~~~~~~~~Sam...can you get inside pictures of the Yarn Gallery? Looks terrific form the outside.....inside?

My cousin sent me this photo...once in a lifetime for the photographer! Just think if the captions that could go with this! :lol: I'm thinking...."you twitter too much!"
Carol il/oh


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> I would just go ahead and experiment with any icecream recipe that was suitable for soy milk-
> I have three here:
> 2 teaspoons agar agar
> 3 cups vanilla flavoured soy milk (substitute almond milk)
> 1/2 cup castor sugar
> 1/2 cup sunflower or safflower oil (again sub. what you are not allergic to)
> 1-2 teaspoons vanilla extract.
> 
> other flavours as with the almond milk
> Method:
> Combine agar agar and 1 cup milk in a saucepan, stir over a medium heat until agar agar dissolves, and milk begins to boil.
> Remove from heat.
> Process agar mixture with remaining ingredients, in a food processor or blender untill sugar dissolves
> Place mixture into a pouring jug or bowl cover and refridgerate for 1 -2 hours or until completely chilled.
> Continue as per instructions on your ice cream maker or place in Freezer, will need to be whipped at some point if using just the deep freeze.
> Hope you are not allergic to the agar agar.


That's a great idea Julie, I never even thought really, about making ones own. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Marianne818 said:


> So far the cereal is not getting soggy, my sister of my heart Deb told me to only put in a small bit at a time so it stays crunchy, so far that is working!! I am using a scale that Daniel gave me for my b'day to measure the grams, trying to stay on target. in less than a week I have lost 3 lbs.. I know it's mostly water but is nice to see the lower number on the scales.. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Hey, 3 pounds is 3 pounds and didn't come off on their own so it's due to whatever you are doing now, so it's your hard work whether it's water or anything else, wonderful. :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!! I knit in the car, I knit sitting at DSM's, I knit at any doctor appts she has, I knit while sitting at home watching tv, or keeping up with y'all, I find myself in the back yard with a skein under one arm knitting as I'm walking to water plants...lol, I knit almost allllll the time it seems. But I do have days where I don't pick it up at all, not many, but they do happen.  I'm also not a caretaker for anyone who needs me around the clock, that makes a big difference, if I did what all you do in a day, I would probably not get this much done knitwise.
> I need to sew a bag for DSM as one of her charges needs a new bag for her walker and she requested yellow, so I'll get that done in just a bit so I can get it over to DSM's house when I go and she can take it to work with her tomorrow. Have to stop at the LY/Fabric Store this morning also, need a button for the little purple dress, the only ones I have are too big.  Have a great day Marianne.


There is no way I could walk and knit at the same time.. ROFL.. I'd be on the ground in a heartbeat! I wish I could knit while sitting with mom, but when I do she interrupts and I loose my place, so not worth the hassles, I end up frogging or just ripping it out all the way.

I do need to shut this down and dress, C is ready to leave and I still have to finish my grocery list.. :roll: But it is nice to be able to stay caught up at least for a little while. 
Have a wonderful day, be safe in all that you do!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818

cmaliza said:


> ~~~~~~~~~Sam...can you get inside pictures of the Yarn Gallery? Looks terrific form the outside.....inside?
> 
> My cousin sent me this photo...once in a lifetime for the photographer! Just think if the captions that could go with this! :lol:
> Carol il/oh


WOW, love this picture and I can surely think of many captions for this one.. ROFL


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> two of the latest photos from Kaikoura


Thanks, Julie. Such beautiful pictures. You live on a very scenic island. Although I love where I live, I'd have to drive several hours to see mountains and they're old ones....so they're a lot lower and not as dramatic as yours.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## Poledra65

Angora1 said:


> Too funny. My phone does that too and there are some very funny things. Good for a laugh as people ask me what I meant. It's almost as bad as my mind where sometimes I put a word in, not on purpose, that is not at all what I meant and not related. Brain Hopscotch.


LOL that's for sure.  some of them are really interesting that's for sure.


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Sounds as if you had a night of sleeplessness as I did...finally put the knitting down at 3:40 and went to bed. Did sleep until 9 though I'm still tired. Just couldn't put the knitting down; working on many WIPs but last night just was into the wingspan. Will post picture when I get it done.


Can't wait to see your wingspan. Still haven't managed to find time to start it! Hope you're feeling better know that something can be done to ease your pain. Sounds like you'll have to nap this afternoon!
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## Poledra65

Marianne818 said:


> There is no way I could walk and knit at the same time.. ROFL.. I'd be on the ground in a heartbeat! I wish I could knit while sitting with mom, but when I do she interrupts and I loose my place, so not worth the hassles, I end up frogging or just ripping it out all the way.
> 
> I do need to shut this down and dress, C is ready to leave and I still have to finish my grocery list.. :roll: But it is nice to be able to stay caught up at least for a little while.
> Have a wonderful day, be safe in all that you do!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Check on line also for coupons, I've often found coupons for Soy/almond/and rice milk, like $1 off, at www.couponmom.com I do like my coupons.  Have a good day, don't over do the knee or hip.


----------



## cmaliza

Marianne818 said:


> WOW, love this picture and I can surely think of many captions for this one.. ROFL


~~~~~~Let's hear some! :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

cmaliza said:


> ~~~~~~~~~Sam...can you get inside pictures of the Yarn Gallery? Looks terrific form the outside.....inside?
> 
> My cousin sent me this photo...once in a lifetime for the photographer! Just think if the captions that could go with this! :lol: I'm thinking...."you twitter too much!"
> Carol il/oh


Oh that's too funny. lololol....Great picture though. :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

sassafras123 said:


> June and Marianne thank you for support.
> Gwen hope you can rest today.


I know you enjoy getting out every day even if it's for a short while. Hope you can continue to do so! I know your walking partner was glad to have you back!
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## cmaliza

KateB said:


> Knitting Tea Party 23rd August, 2014.
> 
> Hi everyone, Kate here! Sam should be packed and ready to go by now so Im sure youll all join me in wishing him Bon Voyage, safe journey and have a wonderful holiday....or is that the same sentiment three times?!! I hope Darowil and I can keep the KTP safe and sound until Sams return and Im sure well all manage to keep the chat going , but you know how stilted our conversation sometimes is......not! This week I thought I would plan one days meals for you, so well start at the obvious place with breakfast........
> 
> Eggs en Cocotte with Mushrooms and Ham. (serves 6)
> 2 slices of white bread, crusts removed
> 100ml milk
> 50g sliced cooked ham, finely chopped
> Half a small white onion, finely chopped
> 300g mushrooms, finely chopped
> 3tbsp olive oil
> 1tbsp chopped parsley
> 1 beaten egg
> Salt and pepper
> 6 whole, medium eggs
> 3tbsp freshly grated emmental (Im sure you could substitute other cheeses)
> Tabasco
> 
> Method
> Set the oven to 180C/gas mark 4. Soak the bread in the milk then mash it with a fork.
> Warm a sauté pan with the olive oil and cook the mushrooms and onion together, transferring them to a bowl when golden.
> Add the ham, mashed bread and parsley to the mushrooms and onion, then mix with the beaten egg and season with salt and pepper.
> Half fill 6 ramekins with this mixture, then put them on a tray and bake in the oven for 10-15 mins, until the mixture has set.
> Remove the tray from the oven, crack an egg on top of each dish, then put them back in the oven for a further 5 minutes, or until the egg has almost set.
> Remove the dishes from the oven and sprinkle each one with 1tsp of cheese and return to the oven for a final 2 minutes.
> Season each dish and finish with a few drops of Tabasco before serving.
> 
> *This recipe looks like quite footery (good Scots word which Im struggling to get the English equivalent for....awkward/lots of bits to it  you get my drift?) I think I would prepare the ramekins the night before to save time in the morning, but it does sound delicious.
> Now for lunch....
> 
> Ham, Cheese, Red Onion and Chilli Quesadilla. (Serves 4)
> 2tbsp olive oil
> 2 large red onions, very thinly sliced
> 1tbsp chopped red chilli
> 200g strong Cheddar cheese, grated
> 400g cooked wafer thin ham
> 4tbsp roughly chopped fresh coriander
> 4tbsp mayonnaise
> 4 large soft flour wraps
> 
> Method
> Gently fry the onion and chilli in the oil until soft and golden  about 15 minutes.
> Divide the ingredients between 4 wraps.
> Sprinkle a generous amount of cheese onto one half of each wrap.
> Place the ham and more cheese on top, then add a dollop of mayonnaise.
> Sprinkle over the fresh coriander and fold the wrap over to make a half moon shape.
> Heat a large frying pan again and brush lighly with a little oil.
> Place two wraps into the pan and cook gently over a medium heat for 1-2 minutes on each side, until golden and crisp.
> 
> *Ive made this and used cooked chicken instead of ham  and my DH and I ate all four portions!
> I hope dollop translates.. ...a large spoonful I would think is probably about the same.
> And finally, dinner (or tea if you come from this part of the country!).......
> 
> Garlic Chicken Escalopes with Bean Mash. (serves 4)
> 4 skinless chicken breast fillets
> 4 garlic cloves, crushed
> 4tbsp thyme leaves
> 1/2tsp dried red chilli flakes
> 1 lemon, juice and zest
> FOR THE BEAN MASH
> 2 x 400g cans cannellini beans, drained and rinsed
> 6tbsp extra light mayonnaise
> 4 - 6tbsp chopped fresh coriander( I think this is also called cilantro?)
> 
> Method
> Slash one side of each chicken breast and open out, then flatten with a rolling pin.
> Mix garlic, thyme, chilli, lemon zest and juice and 2tbsp of olive oil and spread over chicken.
> Heat a non-stick frying pan and fry chicken for 3-4 minutes each side.
> Place beans, mayo and coriander in a food processor and blend until smooth.
> Season and transfer to a serving dish.
> Serve the chicken with the bean mash, garnished with extra coriander.
> 
> *This is also quite a WW friendly dish at only 347 calories per serving.
> 
> Okay, I hope you like these recipes, and let the chat begin...!!


~~~~~~Great beginning! The recipes all sound yummy! Too bad I just had breakfast! These shoujld work for lunch, too, eh?
Carol il/oh


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, he was quite safe, thankfully, he called finally that he was parked about 30 minutes from destination where he was to deliver this morning, of course his gps was giving him fits about the exact drop off point and noone was giving him any better information, so hopefully thay got that all figured out. I'm sure Kathy has to deal with a bit of that with her pickups and deliveries also, just some of the fun parts of the job, I'm sure. lololol... Thank you for the prayers though, I can't help but worry just a little every time he heads out on the road.


I know you worry when he's driving all over!! It would be hard not to! Hope he got the locations straight. I hear friends complaining about their GPS all the time. I don't have one...I rely on a road map and my eyes. ANd when I was traveling a lot I would get street map of the cities I would be visiting. It's nice to belong to AAA when traveling a lot. Since I'm now mostly a home body, I no longer have my membership. Hope DH isn't gone too long.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

cmaliza said:


> ~~~~~~~~~Sam...can you get inside pictures of the Yarn Gallery? Looks terrific form the outside.....inside?
> 
> My cousin sent me this photo...once in a lifetime for the photographer! Just think if the captions that could go with this! :lol: I'm thinking...."you twitter too much!"
> Carol il/oh


LOL!!! Can you just hear that bird say....YOU TALK TOO MUCH!!
So cute!
JuneK


----------



## Pontuf

Thanks
It was a long sleepless loud night, but we got much needed rain. Pontuf is sleeping in this morning. Wish i could.



Pontuf



Poledra65 said:


> Lol, Silly pup, they are a lot like children aren't they?  Well, I bet he's smart and takes a good long nap when that all quit, so you may as well join him.
> Hope you don't have much flooding but as you say, you need the rain, it's a trade off I guess, I just hope it didn't do much damage.


----------



## pacer

Julie...love the pictures of your country. Such beauty to see. My brother was a farmer years ago. He asked someone one time if they knew why the cows were all standing in one direction while standing on a hillside. They said they did not know and asked him why. He told them that if they turned around the other direction that they would fall over and roll down the hill. The other person really believed my brother. Gave him a good laugh for a long time. 

I will see if I can get a picture of my son with his framed drawing. I have a better chance of getting a picture of the dragon. It is going to be so cool.

Marianne...the handwarmers are actually fingerless mittens but I believe they are called handwarmers on the pattern.


----------



## jheiens

Thanks, Marianne, for the hugs and prayers. I'm feeling much more alert this morning.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Julie...Hope today is a better one with some peace and clarity of mind. Love, hugs, and prayers...
> 
> Hugs and prayers


Thanks, Angora! the predicted thunder is rolling in- although not much wind at present so I will be disconnecting in case of lightening strike!


----------



## jheiens

caption for carol's picture: I SAID that's enough!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## Karena

Thanks for picking up the ball this week. Wish Sam a great time in Seattle. Up to page 20 something, but just had to say "fancy recipes" sound so good. I am going out to get a flour wrap, or tortilla, as we say in California. 
Have a good week. 
Karen


----------



## gagesmom

Caption for carols picture......Oh shut your beak I said!!!

Gwen I got the pattern from Ravelry. Designer is Beth A. Ferwerda.


----------



## Alexia

Job well done for starting the tea party, KateB. Love the recipes,too. My best wishes for Sam's holiday adventrue. I trul wish him well, and hope he will have a great time.

Have a nice weekend everyone


----------



## RookieRetiree

"You might be the early bird, but I'm getting that worm!"

"You need to stop being the "little birdie"; too many secrets are getting spread around."



cmaliza said:


> ~~~~~~~~~Sam...can you get inside pictures of the Yarn Gallery? Looks terrific form the outside.....inside?
> 
> My cousin sent me this photo...once in a lifetime for the photographer! Just think if the captions that could go with this! :lol: I'm thinking...."you twitter too much!"
> Carol il/oh


----------



## AZ Sticks

Then is would be a good thing to stay in the area. Less stress if you have a support system in place. Maybe this is an opportunity to make changes that you wouldn't have chosen, but given the circumstances you might shake things up a little!!! Sending good thoughts - as long as you are together it is home. luv-AZ


gagesmom said:


> AZ I am hoping for the same thing. Depending on whatever we get once the mortgage holder gets paid, real estate fees and other fees are done we would love to stay in the same area. Greg has lived here in Fergus his whole entire life, he was the new years baby of 1970 at the hospital here in town and many friends are here.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Nice work!!!! You are really getting a jump on the holidays - I need to do the same...............


Poledra65 said:


> Well, I just finished my cowl/scarf I was working on, just need to get 2 buttons to sew on and then it can be put away for the holidays. I also finished the baby dress and a shrug in the last week/10 days or so.  And am working on a sweater for my Aunt, she does so much for everyone, never forgets a birthday or anniversary, so want to make her something special. I'm using a very soft green in I love this Yarn as she'll want something wash/dryable.
> Heard from DH, there was a traffic jam about an hour from his destination and he sat for about an hour in that, think it had something to do with a mudslide?, so he stopped about 30 minutes or so at a truck stop from his delivery location, so at least he won't have to go far in the morning. So, I'm off to bed, have a wonderful, day/afternoon/evening/night. Hugs and loves.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Betty/Bulldog - what a wonderful smile you are sharing with us!!! I hope that Angie bounces back from her big day out. It is good that she's making that effort - and so hard to know when to quit... love to you and your family - AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks

Great color - I really like that pattern.........


Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, they were all fun to make.
> Pistache is the color for the sweater.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Can you share where you got the pattern for Aunt's sweater Kaye???


Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, they were all fun to make.
> Pistache is the color for the sweater.


----------



## AZ Sticks

How exciting for your son!!! That may generate other commissions..... love to you and yours - AZ


pacer said:


> Kathy...love the doll outfit.
> 
> Spider...Prayers for you and for Gagesmom.
> 
> Purplefi...beautiful pictures as always.
> 
> My boys and I stopped in to our local Michael's store and we saw one of my youngest son's drawings professionally framed. He donated a cat drawing and it is framed and hangs just above the door to the framing room. It really is impressive. The store has had several compliments on it which really made my son happy. He is currently working on his largest drawing ever ( possibly 14" x 17"). It is going to be so cool when it is done. He is being paid to do this dragon drawing. Finished a mitten this morning and started another one already. Think I will get a shower and start a handwarmer.
> 
> What is evernote?
> 
> Take care and know that you are special. Knitters seem to have a way of making positive impacts on other people's lives.


----------



## BJohn4223

I will be in and out quickly this week. I was up from 2 am to 5 am this morning and then the phone woke me at 7:30 so didn't get much sleep and have lots to do today.

Thank you Kate for starting this week. I am going to try the recipes - had already made buttermilk pancakes with home canned peach syrup this morning so will have to wait for tomorrow to try this.

Sam - I hope you have a wonderful trip. My sister lived in Seattle for four years and we loved going to visit her. Wonderful food and beautiful scenery. Enjoy yourself and save all your stories to tell us when you come home.

Wanted to wish you all a good day - good health, rest, sunshine, and lots of time for doing the things you love.

I had my quarterly diabetic check yesterday - A1C is 6.5, cholesterol is 67, weight is down 2 pounds - only 95 to go - and arthritis is acting up so we are upping my meds. I have to make an appointment with a pulmonologist for a sleep study to see if we can put me to sleep at night. All in all a really good report.

Stitching related - I have all the pieces crocheted for another tea set so will work on trying to get that together. Also have a throw for my oldest daughter about half finished, and I am working on a cross stitch wizard for my grandson that is about 75% done, as well as knitting my first dish cloth for my second ever swap. Need to get something finished so I can start a knitted sweater for my grandson in time for him to wear it when the weather gets cold.

My week in a nutshell - Spent the week at doctor appointments - mine, my sister's, and my granddaughters - and working in the kitchen. Monday, I made a Chocolate Eclair Cake(which we finished last night). Tuesday I went to visit my 94 year old aunt and took some goodies to her. She still lives alone and my sister and I check in on her regularly while he son is in Alaska. He spends about half time there and half time in Arizona. Wednesday, I made dill pickles and bread and butter pickles for the family. Thursday, I bought items for my first ever swap, and designed a needle holder for straight and circular knitting needles, crochet hooks, or whatever. It is fairly simple - with 24 varied size pockets and can be rolled up and tied. Friday I got out the sewing machine and after my doctor's appt. finished making the needle case and helped my oldest daughter cut and begin to sew squares for a quilt for her bed.

Busy week and more to come next week - so will leave you with this and hope to get back and read more later today.

Chocolate Eclair Cake
Pastry:
1 cup water 1 cup flour 1 stick butter
4 eggs

Bring butter and water to a boil in small sauce pan. Add the flour and mix well. Put into mixing bowl and add 4 eggs, beating well. Spray 9 X 13 pan with cooking spray and spread evenly in pan. Bake at 350 degrees for 40 minutes or until puffy and brown. Remove from oven and let cool competely.

Eclair Filling:
3 small packages instant vanilla pudding (I use sugar free)
8 oz cream cheese 4 cups whole milk
8 oz whipped topping 1 can chocolate frosting (sugar free)

Combine pudding and milk in mixing bowl until completely smooth. Add cream cheese and mix well (there will be some small lumps).

Once pastry has cooled, pour the filling onto the pastry, top with the whipped topping. Heat the chocolate frosting in the microwave for about 45 seconds until slightly runny and drizzle over the topping with a spoon. I use a crisscross pattern.

I have made this recipe with Dream Whip which is naturally low in sugar. I haven't tried it with Almond or Soy milk, but I don't know why it wouldn't work. The drizzle only takes about a third of a can of frosting, so I put the rest in the refrigerator for something else.

Made with the sugar free pudding and frosting, it is a fairly low calorie dessert for a special occasion and a small piece is plenty as it is very rich and satisfying. It took us (a family of four) all week to eat it, with offerings to my sister and another daughter.

Let me know what you think of it. It doesn't take long to make and my family has declared it the new birthday favorite, instead of cake or cheesecake.

Bye for now -
Bonnie


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Angora! the predicted thunder is rolling in- although not much wind at present so I will be disconnecting in case of lightening strike!


Good that there's not much wind, hope you don't get any lightening, stay safe, warm, and dry. Hugs


----------



## Poledra65

AZ Sticks said:


> Can you share where you got the pattern for Aunt's sweater Kaye???


Creative Knitting magazine Autumn 2013 page 14 Meriden Jacket. I'm also going to do the pattern on page 34 the Off Kilter Cardi for DSM, just have to figure out a color.


----------



## Poledra65

BJohn4223, You have been busy, goodness, I think you could do with a nice long nap.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Was just thinking Nicho that all the colors of yarn behind you are like being surrounded by rainbows. Know it was a beautiful trip!


----------



## Cashmeregma

GagesMom...those hats are soooo funny and cute.
Hope all goes well with selling the house. Not an easy thing to go through.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Grandmapaula said:


> DH and I are going up to the State Fair tomorrow. It's supposed to be a beautiful day, so we'll go up around 10 a.m. and stay until we have just enough energy to get back to the car!
> 
> Know that I love you all, and you are always in my prayers, Paula


Grandmapaula and DH...Hey there. You sure did pick a perfect day for the State Fair. I know you had fun. A lot of walking though isn't it!


----------



## Patches39

Marianne818 said:


> So far the cereal is not getting soggy, my sister of my heart Deb told me to only put in a small bit at a time so it stays crunchy, so far that is working!! I am using a scale that Daniel gave me for my b'day to measure the grams, trying to stay on target. in less than a week I have lost 3 lbs.. I know it's mostly water but is nice to see the lower number on the scales.. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


YOU GO GIRL!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## iamsam

Guess who came and surprised us at breakfast this morning?


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> Guess who came and surprised us at breakfast this morning?


LOL!!! He's a looker, so is Max, Bentley is just too cute for words!!!


----------



## iamsam

beautiful work poledra - i'm very anxious to see the finished sweater - that is a great pattern. your aunt will love it I know.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Well, I just finished my cowl/scarf I was working on, just need to get 2 buttons to sew on and then it can be put away for the holidays. I also finished the baby dress and a shrug in the last week/10 days or so.  And am working on a sweater for my Aunt, she does so much for everyone, never forgets a birthday or anniversary, so want to make her something special. I'm using a very soft green in I love this Yarn as she'll want something wash/dryable.
> Heard from DH, there was a traffic jam about an hour from his destination and he sat for about an hour in that, think it had something to do with a mudslide?, so he stopped about 30 minutes or so at a truck stop from his delivery location, so at least he won't have to go far in the morning. So, I'm off to bed, have a wonderful, day/afternoon/evening/night. Hugs and loves.


----------



## RookieRetiree

My, Bentley has grown so much since we saw him!! And, Mini Me Sam is quite the looker - glad he has his knitting needles and yarn!! That's adorable...can we assume that it came from Mini Me Mrs. P?



thewren said:


> Guess who came and surprised us at breakfast this morning?


----------



## RookieRetiree

I have that magazine as an e-magazine on my Iphone, but I don't know how to print off the patterns that I want to make...and the print on the I-Phone is just too small for me to work with it on there...any suggestions?



Poledra65 said:


> Creative Knitting magazine Autumn 2013 page 14 Meriden Jacket. I'm also going to do the pattern on page 34 the Off Kilter Cardi for DSM, just have to figure out a color.


----------



## Patches39

Marianne818 said:


> I'm about another inch away from starting the heel of my sock. Guess I'll go ahead and cast on the mate and wait till Gwen is able to visit next to start the heel process... LOL. This is where I get confused and frustrated so with her help I hope to complete and be able to add socks to my list of favorites to make! I have wayyyyyyyyyyyyy too much sock yarn so doubt if I would ever completely drain my stash! Found most of it on clearance at Joanne's for $1.97 a skein :thumbup: :thumbup:
> I had a wonderful nights sleep thanks to my new mattress :thumbup: :thumbup: I don't know when I have last woken up not in horrible discomfort, was nice to wake and not dread moving, LOL.
> Had planned on mowing today, but had a couple of brief rain showers so will put that idea off to tomorrow, weatherman promised a few days of sunshine, so hope and pray that he is correct!!
> Best wishes to all, hope you have a day filled with sunshine, even the liquid type if so needed :wink: . Keeping you all in prayers, Love ya and big HUGS to all!!


Yaaa for a good nights sleep, another answered prayer :-D


----------



## Poledra65

RookieRetiree said:


> I have that magazine as an e-magazine on my Iphone, but I don't know how to print off the patterns that I want to make...and the print on the I-Phone is just too small for me to work with it on there...any suggestions?


I would forward it to your email and then open and print it out on your computer. That should work. Or if you have Eversave on both your iphone and computer, save it to eversave then open eversave on your computer and print from there.


----------



## iamsam

would love to see a picture of the name when you have it blocked.

what a beautiful lady in the avatar - so good to see you bulldog - it's always good to hear from you.

sending tons of healing energy to angie

sam



Bulldog said:


> Hello My Precious Sisters and Brother,
> I just finished all 155 pages. I will have to read the new postings tomorrow as I am soooo tired. I drove Angie to the beauty shop today. She got a haircut and highlight. It took two hours. Then I took her to the pet store as she wanted to get a "few" things for the kittys. They had a cage full of kittens. I could have brought a bunch home along with a two year old tabby. I have two and that is enough, but sure hard to walk away. At least this place does not put their animals to sleep.
> Then I drove her to Dillard to purchase luggage for the trip to Mayo Sept 8th. That only took a minute.
> I ran into the new Little Ceasars Pizza place and got two pizzas for her to take home for the girls tomorrow for lunch (Haley is having a friend over for the day and night).
> I then took her to the grocery store and we got her a riding cart and Helped her get groceries. Picked up to HEAVY cement pumpkins (for Halloween) Hope that doesn't come back to bite me in the rear. She was in tears by the time I got home. This was her first outing since Jan and she overdid. She still has no feeling in the leg and Dr says no work yet (she is a pharmacist and stands on her feet all day and their hours are 9-7). David unloaded the car after getting her settled. I picked up supper and finally got a chance to see what all is going on here.
> I have started another pair of socks. I am really excited about the Schoppel Werleske. Dwagner posted a pair made from this yarn and I just fell in love with them...a big splurge for me. Tomorrow I plan to block the name I crocheted for Angie and David. That will take hours but have good movies taped to listen to as I do it.
> I posted picture in Avatar. Did it backwards as I put the after in first. Will go back later and put in the before.
> 
> Shirley...We will pray about this call back to Doctor. Know you have been in pain from that shoulder and we all want to continue to see your beautiful work. So glad the move will
> come to fruition. Your crocheted waterfall is beautiful as is the lady wearing it
> AZ/Sandi...so glad for good news on colonoscopy
> Budasha (Liz) and Melyn...Happy Birthday
> Julie...I am at a loss for words for Lupe. She is just a heartless person who is thinking only of herself. I am so glad that you did not move. You are a dear lady who deserves to be treated kindly for the rest of her days. Not so sure she would have loved you as you deserve to be loved.
> Trisha...God is still in the business of healing. Prayers going up by prayer warriors on your behalf
> Gwen...my sweetheart...I am so glad the hospital worked with you as you have been in such excruciating pain for some time now. I had C3-4& C4-5 fused, so I know personally what you are going through. You will feel so much better after this repair...Wrapping you in the wings of Angels and intercessory prayer.
> Nana...The pot pie recipe sounds wonderful. Thank you for sharing
> Kate...Luke's sweater is precious. You did a fantastic job
> EJS...my deepest sympathy in the loss of your SIL. The family will be held high in our prayers
> Sam...have a safe and fun filled, much deserved trip. Just think you will come home to a whole new place!
> Rookie/Jeanet...you will be so proud of all the canned veggies
> Pacer...Happy Anniversary. We celebrated our 46th just a couple of weeks ago
> Will end my novel now and call it a day...Hugs and love sent to you all. You are so very special to me.


----------



## Patches39

cmaliza said:


> ~~~~~~~~~Sam...can you get inside pictures of the Yarn Gallery? Looks terrific form the outside.....inside?
> 
> My cousin sent me this photo...once in a lifetime for the photographer! Just think if the captions that could go with this! :lol: I'm thinking...."you twitter too much!"
> Carol il/oh


Shut your mouth!!!! :shock:


----------



## iamsam

what size needles are you using - they look really big.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, they were all fun to make.
> Pistache is the color for the sweater.


----------



## Patches39

Marianne818 said:


> There is no way I could walk and knit at the same time.. ROFL.. I'd be on the ground in a heartbeat! I wish I could knit while sitting with mom, but when I do she interrupts and I loose my place, so not worth the hassles, I end up frogging or just ripping it out all the way.
> 
> I do need to shut this down and dress, C is ready to leave and I still have to finish my grocery list.. :roll: But it is nice to be able to stay caught up at least for a little while.
> Have a wonderful day, be safe in all that you do!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


You and I sister, cant't walk, talk,or read, and knit.LOL LOL :roll:


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> what size needles are you using - they look really big.
> 
> sam


Size 8 US/5.0mm


----------



## RookieRetiree

Thank you...I'll check on that. I appreciate the information.



Poledra65 said:


> I would forward it to your email and then open and print it out on your computer. That should work. Or if you have Eversave on both your iphone and computer, save it to eversave then open eversave on your computer and print from there.


----------



## KateB

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I just finished my cowl/scarf I was working on, just need to get 2 buttons to sew on and then it can be put away for the holidays. I also finished the baby dress and a shrug in the last week/10 days or so.  And am working on a sweater for my Aunt, she does so much for everyone, never forgets a birthday or anniversary, so want to make her something special. I'm using a very soft green in I love this Yarn as she'll want something wash/dryable.
> Heard from DH, there was a traffic jam about an hour from his destination and he sat for about an hour in that, think it had something to do with a mudslide?, so he stopped about 30 minutes or so at a truck stop from his delivery location, so at least he won't have to go far in the morning. So, I'm off to bed, have a wonderful, day/afternoon/evening/night. Hugs and loves.


Great knits Poledra! :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

healing energy zooming to your boss's dad - hoping for good news.

sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Hi to all, wacky weather hitting brisbane, was lovely and warm, early spring temps, now is cold nights and early mornings again.
> 
> Am asking for prayers for my boss, Yvonne and her family, due to sudden ill health of her father. It is really bad, am waiting to find out how he is.
> 
> Hugs to all our members who are down for any reason, or unwell, or have unwell family members.
> 
> Work is going great, popped in on the lotion class this morning and brought home some dried herb to make an infusion with. Also busy with geocaching and knitting and soap and candle making.
> 
> Am doing my very first cold process soap tomorrow, after going to a market about an hour away with the parents.
> Admit to cheating a little, bought a kit with all the exact amount of ingrediants in it, including the exact amount of caustic for the lye.
> 
> We had a friend over for dinner, he made curried prawn stirfry type of meal. Think he is missing his recently departed late wife, who died extremely unexpectedly earlier this year. Sent some of my soaps and a lotion home with him.
> 
> Hope Sam is enjoying his visit with his friends and comes home relaxed.
> 
> Julie ((((((hugs)))))) stay warm and take care of yourself.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Good that there's not much wind, hope you don't get any lightening, stay safe, warm, and dry. Hugs


A few long claps, and we are still on a warning, things seem to be quieting down- Ringo and I will probably head back through to my room- seeing as how I have to try to be alert for the afternoon. (being Sunday)


----------



## iamsam

lucky you to have the baby all night - don't spoil him too much. lol

sam



KateB said:


> Good morning from a reasonably sunny Scotland! Couldn't get over to sleep last night, but just as I'd thought, "In another 5 minutes I'm getting back up"....I must have fallen asleep! :roll: Anyway need to make this quick as I want to get the washing hung out before my DB arrives. He's a diabetic (amongst other things) and has got a sore on his leg which isn't healing too well, so my friend who's a physio (think you call them physical therapists?) is going to laser his leg to stimulate the healing.
> Sandy - Hope that new baby puts in an appearance soon. Please let us know.
> NanaCaren - Great cookie recipe, and healthy too! :shock:
> EJS - Hope that headache shifts soon.
> jheines - You do a great job with that boy! I hope the OT sessions continue to go well.
> Marianne - So pleased that the almond milk is okay for you.
> Spider - {{{hugs}}} and hopes for better times for you just around the corner.
> Kehinkle - Those are great doll's clothes! Some little girl's going to be delighted!
> Nicho - Lovely pics, you look as though you were enjoying your time there.
> Gagesmom - Brilliant hats! So glad you're getting the orthotic you need. Is that a kind of brace?
> Lurker - Delighted you're feeling more rested, Julie.
> 
> Hope to get back later. Luke is staying overnight tonight so I'm really looking forward to that and hopefully I'll get more pictures.


----------



## Patches39

thewren said:


> Guess who came and surprised us at breakfast this morning?


OH Sam, Bentley is so handsome, and growing to fast, love little Sam, cute, LOL nice dog too. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

I just LOVE miniSam!!!!. Of course love all the pictures. Was hoping it would arrive before you left for Seattle. PurpleFi had shared with me the news of his travel to you. Of course Max and Bentley are adorable too.


thewren said:


> Guess who came and surprised us at breakfast this morning?


----------



## iamsam

the dianthus is beautiful - do they have an odor?

your robins look very different from ours. here only the male has a red breast. he sure looks fat and happy.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and damp Surrey,but my garden smells divine!
> 
> Will not be going out today as I have to bake some cakes for a garden party tomorrow, then sew, crochet, iron and kn it - but not necessarily in that order!
> 
> Sending peaceful vibes to all who need them and hugs to all.
> 
> Saturday photos.....


----------



## PurpleFi

Mini Sam before his trip across the Pond


----------



## KateB

darowil said:


> What fun to have Luke stay over- will that mean you won't sleep much?


Probably! I'm not going to sleep in the same room this time, as last time every time he moved I was up! He's gone down without a murmur at 8 (almost an hour ago), but wouldn't touch his bedtime bottle, so I'm expecting him up again later, but hey ho it's only one night!!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Have fun on your walk and be careful not to go too far....you have to come back you know!! luv-AZ


sassafras123 said:


> Spider, healing energy your way. Hope things sort themselves out quickly.
> Gwen, Shirley healing energy your way also.
> Sam have a wonderful vacay.
> I forget who was knitting sweater for Aunt but loved the pic of it. Most impressive.
> I actually got rest of top and heel turned on sock. Feels so good to be able to knit and not so tired I stare mindlessly at t.v.
> Maya and I off for morning walk. Yeah.


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> NanaCaren - Great cookie recipe, and healthy too! :shock:
> 
> Jamie got the bananas for me so I can now try them. :-D


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> I just LOVE miniSam!!!!. Of course love all the pictures. Was hoping it would arrive before you left for Seattle. PurpleFi had shared with me the news of his travel to you. Of course Max and Bentley are adorable too.


Thought I recognised the maker's hand- given the amount of purple used, lovely job. And all the photos!


----------



## PurpleFi

Gweniepooh said:


> I just LOVE miniSam!!!!. Of course love all the pictures. Was hoping it would arrive before you left for Seattle. PurpleFi had shared with me the news of his travel to you. Of course Max and Bentley are adorable too.


Thanks Gwen for keeping it a secret. xx


----------



## KateB

Bulldog - Love the new avatar, Betty!!


----------



## iamsam

saxonlady - how wonderful of you to stop by for a cuppa - we are here all week - Friday to Friday so hope you will come visit as often as you can. there is always an empty chair and lots of fresh hot tea - we'll be looking for you.

sam



SaxonLady said:


> then I'm sending you some as well. Purplefi can endorse them!


----------



## PurpleFi

thewren said:


> the dianthus is beautiful - do they have an odor?
> 
> your robins look very different from ours. here only the male has a red breast. he sure looks fat and happy.
> 
> sam


The dianthus doesn't have much of a scent and the robin is so fat as I feed him by hand. Also it was a very cold day and he had his feathers all fluffed up.


----------



## KateB

Julie - Luke is crawling!! More of a dragging himself along using his left elbow, but there is definite forward movement!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Hi Pontuf!! Yes we are getting rain on and off and thunder and lightning last night. We are supposed to be in for a pretty severe storm tomorrow.... I went grocery shopping yesterday and baked a cake this morning. We're all tucked in and ready for a quiet weekend. DH has his appointment Monday at 1:30 and I have to be in Golden Valley (next town over) at 3:30 for my well woman checkup... I hope it isn't raining too hard come Monday afternoon... hugs - AZ


Pontuf said:


> LOUD thunder last nite, all night, pontuf in bed with us all night sleeping between us, and every time i closed my eyes he licked my face. Guess he wanted me awake with him. Lots of rain which we need but will probably see flooding all over the valley when i turn on the tv. Sandi, are you getting these storms up north?


----------



## PurpleFi

thewren said:


> saxonlady - how wonderful of you to stop by for a cuppa - we are here all week - Friday to Friday so hope you will come visit as often as you can. there is always an empty chair and lots of fresh hot tea - we'll be looking for you.
> 
> sam


Sam, Saxy is one of my English KP friends. She lives on the south coast. She is completely mad so should fit in well here. :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

DD's boyfriend came by with a mocha latte for her before she left on her trip to south GA to visit friends. She had already left so he gave it to me and came in to visit. We chatted for over 2 hours (closer to 3!) He is such a nice young man. He asked if I would allow Hannah to fly to NYC with him to meet his mother over the Christmas holiday. Said he understood if I said no, especially since she has never not been at home at Christmas and her birthday but did want to ask me. He even said they would be staying with his family and she would have her own guest room. He just really would like her to meet his family and see NYC. We discussed it and I said I had not problem with it but would need to also ask her dad. Ultimately thought DD is of age and could just go but I sooooo was impressed by him asking for our approval. Like I said, a very nice young man; and it is not BS from him either.  

Well, stayed up late and got up too early so I'm headed to take a nap. Chat with everyone later. Peace, hugs, & prayers for everyone. Zzzzzzzzzz Time


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Julie - Luke is crawling!! More of a dragging himself along using his left elbow, but there is definite forward movement!


Wow- what a clever fellow- I am so glad he is working it out!

(edit) next thing we will be hearing that he is walking, how old is he now?


----------



## PurpleFi

KateB said:


> Julie - Luke is crawling!! More of a dragging himself along using his left elbow, but there is definite forward movement!


That's great, whren mine started crawling they went backwards. :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi

Gweniepooh said:


> DD's boyfriend came by with a mocha latte for her before she left on her trip to south GA to visit friends. She had already left so he gave it to me and came in to visit. We chatted for over 2 hours (closer to 3!) He is such a nice young man. He asked if I would allow Hannah to fly to NYC with him to meet his mother over the Christmas holiday. Said he understood if I said no, especially since she has never not been at home at Christmas and her birthday but did want to ask me. He even said they would be staying with his family and she would have her own guest room. He just really would like her to meet his family and see NYC. We discussed it and I said I had not problem with it but would need to also ask her dad. Ultimately thought DD is of age and could just go but I sooooo was impressed by him asking for our approval. Like I said, a very nice young man; and it is not BS from him either.
> 
> Well, stayed up late and got up too early so I'm headed to take a nap. Chat with everyone later. Peace, hugs, & prayers for everyone. Zzzzzzzzzz Time


Sounds like a very nice young man. Enjoy your nap xx


----------



## iamsam

it sounds like little by little you are getting better - yeah! healing energy continuing to surround you until you are back in the pink.

sam



sassafras123 said:


> Spider, healing energy your way. Hope things sort themselves out quickly.
> Gwen, Shirley healing energy your way also.
> Sam have a wonderful vacay.
> I forget who was knitting sweater for Aunt but loved the pic of it. Most impressive.
> I actually got rest of top and heel turned on sock. Feels so good to be able to knit and not so tired I stare mindlessly at t.v.
> Maya and I off for morning walk. Yeah.


----------



## iamsam

beautiful pictures myfanwy - lucky people that get to live there - what great scenery to wake up to every morning.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> two of the latest photos from Kaikoura


----------



## PurpleFi

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought I recognised the maker's hand- given the amount of purple used, lovely job. And all the photos!


Thanks Julie, it was fun making him.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Enjoy your time with DD and DB - waiting for a picture of your new top when it is complete!!!


TNS said:


> I'm temporarily on wi fi so will take the chance to wish everyone good fortune with health issues, house sales, removals, travels etc, - and craft projects. Glad your op. can go ahead soon, Gwenie. And I hope that Dreamweaver is soon through all the tests / treatment, and feeling an improvement. So much stress for many of you dear sisters.
> Sam, I hope you have a wonderful time, and thanks to Kate for starting off this weeks party with lovely recipes. Spider, I hope your future is looking brighter, and that you are able to have a worry-free time. Sorry to read of the damage to your special field, PtofValerie; so sad to find that someone thinks they can just trash an area that you have so kindly allowed everyone to enjoy.
> Thank you for all the wonderful pictures. Love your robin portraits, Fi! And Julie's beautiful NZ scenes. Plus all the coffees etc!
> Julie I'm sending you a few extra hugs along with all the others which are being sent.
> Apologies to those I haven't specifically mentioned. I have read all the posts but CRAFT strikes once I try to reply..... So good wishes and hugs to everyone needing them.
> Just to bring you up to date whilst I can - I'm staying next door to my daughter who is now doing work experience at the farm next to my brother in England (requirement of her Veterinary course) They are calving at a great rate of knots, and she has one of her classmates there too. The car we left at my brother's needs some repairs which I have been trying to do with the assistance of the Internet and my DH at the other end of the phone and am now waiting for a part to arrive, after which I might be able to travel independently. (Still needs its MOT test) We are out in the hills, no bus service, so have to rely on walking or lifts. At present its not a problem as I have lots to do here clearing the house and garden, dog sitting and cooking for my brother, and I've been knitting a top For Myself!! And the wild birds are very entertaining - one of the benefits of an overgrown garden. I expect to be here for another 2-3 weeks, then will be back in Alderney as we have visitors there. That's enough for now! Love to all. Lin


----------



## iamsam

what is agar agar?

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I would just go ahead and experiment with any icecream recipe that was suitable for soy milk-
> I have three here:
> 2 teaspoons agar agar


----------



## AZ Sticks

I always send up a little traveling prayer when you mention that he is off.... who knows how many others do too....He's probably covered pretty well ha ha!!!


Poledra65 said:


> Yes, he was quite safe, thankfully, he called finally that he was parked about 30 minutes from destination where he was to deliver this morning, of course his gps was giving him fits about the exact drop off point and noone was giving him any better information, so hopefully thay got that all figured out. I'm sure Kathy has to deal with a bit of that with her pickups and deliveries also, just some of the fun parts of the job, I'm sure. lololol... Thank you for the prayers though, I can't help but worry just a little every time he heads out on the road.


----------



## iamsam

as opposed to tame yeasts?

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> The sourdough mix or starter, commonly here, is referred to as a 'bug' because they are wild yeasts.


----------



## KateB

Marianne818 said:


> ......I had a wonderful nights sleep thanks to my new mattress :thumbup: :thumbup: I don't know when I have last woken up not in horrible discomfort, was nice to wake and not dread moving, LOL.


So glad you had a good sleep, Marianne. Is it a special mattress? We've got a memory foam topper on our bed and I love it!


----------



## iamsam

sounds like you are in a little bit a paradise with your description of you surroundings. I bet your daughter enjoys having you close.

sam



TNS said:


> I'm temporarily on wi fi so will take the chance to wish everyone good fortune with health issues, house sales, removals, travels etc, - and craft projects. Glad your op. can go ahead soon, Gwenie. And I hope that Dreamweaver is soon through all the tests / treatment, and feeling an improvement. So much stress for many of you dear sisters.
> Sam, I hope you have a wonderful time, and thanks to Kate for starting off this weeks party with lovely recipes. Spider, I hope your future is looking brighter, and that you are able to have a worry-free time. Sorry to read of the damage to your special field, PtofValerie; so sad to find that someone thinks they can just trash an area that you have so kindly allowed everyone to enjoy.
> Thank you for all the wonderful pictures. Love your robin portraits, Fi! And Julie's beautiful NZ scenes. Plus all the coffees etc!
> Julie I'm sending you a few extra hugs along with all the others which are being sent.
> Apologies to those I haven't specifically mentioned. I have read all the posts but CRAFT strikes once I try to reply..... So good wishes and hugs to everyone needing them.
> Just to bring you up to date whilst I can - I'm staying next door to my daughter who is now doing work experience at the farm next to my brother in England (requirement of her Veterinary course) They are calving at a great rate of knots, and she has one of her classmates there too. The car we left at my brother's needs some repairs which I have been trying to do with the assistance of the Internet and my DH at the other end of the phone and am now waiting for a part to arrive, after which I might be able to travel independently. (Still needs its MOT test) We are out in the hills, no bus service, so have to rely on walking or lifts. At present its not a problem as I have lots to do here clearing the house and garden, dog sitting and cooking for my brother, and I've been knitting a top For Myself!! And the wild birds are very entertaining - one of the benefits of an overgrown garden. I expect to be here for another 2-3 weeks, then will be back in Alderney as we have visitors there. That's enough for now! Love to all. Lin


----------



## dollyclaire

RookieRetiree said:


> I have that magazine as an e-magazine on my Iphone, but I don't know how to print off the patterns that I want to make...and the print on the I-Phone is just too small for me to work with it on there...any suggestions?


Can you email the pattern to your laptop?
Oops I should have continued reading, someone has already suggested that!


----------



## gagesmom

Taking a bit of a break from packing. Ashamed to say it but all the dust in this house is making my allergies out of this world. 

Mini Purple Fi and Mini Sam are beyond adorable. Bentley has grown so much since the last photo I saw.


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks

Thanks Kaye - I will see if I have this mag and if not I think I will check ebay.......


Poledra65 said:


> Creative Knitting magazine Autumn 2013 page 14 Meriden Jacket. I'm also going to do the pattern on page 34 the Off Kilter Cardi for DSM, just have to figure out a color.


----------



## KateB

Alexia said:


> Job well done for starting the tea party, KateB. Love the recipes,too. My best wishes for Sam's holiday adventrue. I trul wish him well, and hope he will have a great time.
> 
> Have a nice weekend everyone


Thank you Alexia! I don't think I've seen you here before? Please feel free to join us again and tell us about your WIPs or send us a recipe, we love to eat as much as knit!


----------



## iamsam

I will definitely get a picture inside if we go - or if I can talk Wendell into taking me - which would not be hard.

sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~~~~~~~~Sam...can you get inside pictures of the Yarn Gallery? Looks terrific form the outside.....inside?
> 
> My cousin sent me this photo...once in a lifetime for the photographer! Just think if the captions that could go with this! :lol: I'm thinking...."you twitter too much!"
> Carol il/oh


----------



## KateB

RookieRetiree said:


> "You might be the early bird, but I'm getting that worm!"
> 
> "You need to stop being the "little birdie"; too many secrets are getting spread around."


These are good! All I could think of was, "Shut your beak, I said!"


----------



## PurpleFi

gagesmom said:


> Taking a bit of a break from packing. Ashamed to say it but all the dust in this house is making my allergies out of this world.
> 
> Mini Purple Fi and Mini Sam are beyond adorable. Bentley has grown so much since the last photo I saw.
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you gagesmom. Hope your allergies clear up soon


----------



## AZ Sticks

thewren said:


> Guess who came and surprised us at breakfast this morning?


A mini Sam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is just great.... now I wonder who made that??????????????? And thanks for the updated pictures of Bentley - he is growing fast!!!! Pats for Max and Hickory!


----------



## AZ Sticks

You are too much PurpleFi - that turned out just great!!!


PurpleFi said:


> Mini Sam before his trip across the Pond


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Mini Sam before his trip across the Pond


You are such a artist, that is awesome, love the great meeting :-D . Nice work :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks

Yea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


KateB said:


> Julie - Luke is crawling!! More of a dragging himself along using his left elbow, but there is definite forward movement!


----------



## PurpleFi

AZ Sticks said:


> You are too much PurpleFi - that turned out just great!!!


Thanks AZ, it was great fun making mini Sam. Of course I had to give him purple knitting!


----------



## iamsam

love the picture carol - the bird with her wings outstretched has to be my ex - never could keep her mouth shut. rotflmao



cmaliza said:


> ~~~~~~~~~Sam...can you get inside pictures of the Yarn Gallery? Looks terrific form the outside.....inside?
> 
> My cousin sent me this photo...once in a lifetime for the photographer! Just think if the captions that could go with this! :lol: I'm thinking...."you twitter too much!"
> Carol il/oh


----------



## AZ Sticks

Any friend of PurpleFi's is a friend of ours............


PurpleFi said:


> Sam, Saxy is one of my English KP friends. She lives on the south coast. She is completely mad so should fit in well here. :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

BJohn4223 - Wow Bonnie are you a busy lady or what! Great recipe too, I love eclairs although I have to admit I've never baked them myself.  :lol:


----------



## KateB

thewren said:


> Guess who came and surprised us at breakfast this morning?


He's just great Sam and Bentley's a real cutie too!

(edit) Well done PurpleFi!!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Sounds like a very respectful young man - so nice to hear for a change. She will have a wonderful time and I'm sure if they raised him this well that she will be safe in their home. It's also nice that he is that close to his family...


Gweniepooh said:


> DD's boyfriend came by with a mocha latte for her before she left on her trip to south GA to visit friends. She had already left so he gave it to me and came in to visit. We chatted for over 2 hours (closer to 3!) He is such a nice young man. He asked if I would allow Hannah to fly to NYC with him to meet his mother over the Christmas holiday. Said he understood if I said no, especially since she has never not been at home at Christmas and her birthday but did want to ask me. He even said they would be staying with his family and she would have her own guest room. He just really would like her to meet his family and see NYC. We discussed it and I said I had not problem with it but would need to also ask her dad. Ultimately thought DD is of age and could just go but I sooooo was impressed by him asking for our approval. Like I said, a very nice young man; and it is not BS from him either.
> 
> Well, stayed up late and got up too early so I'm headed to take a nap. Chat with everyone later. Peace, hugs, & prayers for everyone. Zzzzzzzzzz Time


----------



## KateB

PurpleFi said:


> Mini Sam before his trip across the Pond


The pic with Mini Fi with Mini Sam is just brilliant!! :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Mini Sam before his trip across the Pond


Hi Purple - those are both great! Love them!


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> Hi Purple - those are both great! Love them!


Hi Pam, Thanks, I was just about to reply to your pms. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Great job, Kate, and the recipes all look yummy.

Sam - safe travels to our part of the country this week. Weather could be sort of iffy, but you'll enjoy yourself anyway!


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Pam, Thanks, I was just about to reply to your pms. xx


Okay. I hope they made sense!


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> Wow- what a clever fellow- I am so glad he is working it out!
> 
> (edit) next thing we will be hearing that he is walking, how old is he now?


I think that'll be a while yet, he still 'walks' on his tiptoes, hasn't got the idea of his foot being flat on the floor yet. He's 9 months now, can hardly believe it!


----------



## iamsam

this does sound good. thanks bonnie.

sam



BJohn4223 said:


> I will be in and out quickly this week. I was up from 2 am to 5 am this morning and then the phone woke me at 7:30 so didn't get much sleep and have lots to do today.
> 
> Chocolate Eclair Cake


----------



## KateB

Gwen - That boy sounds like a keeper!!


----------



## TNS

thewren said:


> Guess who came and surprised us at breakfast this morning?


Oh how wonderful! Purple Fi is so so clever making such a perfect Mini Sam complete with purple knitting, and Bentley is most definitely in charge!
Well done Gwenie for keeping it quiet!


----------



## iamsam

that is wonderful putplefi - how far from you does she live? and yes - she should fit right in. does she also love

sam

purple


PurpleFi said:


> Sam, Saxy is one of my English KP friends. She lives on the south coast. She is completely mad so should fit in well here. :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

KateB said:


> The pic with Mini Fi with Mini Sam is just brilliant!! :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks Kate.


----------



## TNS

PurpleFi said:


> Mini Sam before his trip across the Pond


These mini characters are just amazing. Does Mini-mini-PurpleFi have any plans to make a mini-mini-mini -PF???


----------



## TNS

cmaliza said:


> ~~~~~~~~~Sam...can you get inside pictures of the Yarn Gallery? Looks terrific form the outside.....inside?
> 
> My cousin sent me this photo...once in a lifetime for the photographer! Just think if the captions that could go with this! :lol: I'm thinking...."you twitter too much!"
> Carol il/oh


"Can't you just shut your beak about the Wingspan"


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> A few long claps, and we are still on a warning, things seem to be quieting down- Ringo and I will probably head back through to my room- seeing as how I have to try to be alert for the afternoon. (being Sunday)


I checked on my weather page that I have you set up in and it was certainly showing rain, so it's a good reason to relax and knit I'd say.:thumbup: Hi Ringo.


----------



## iamsam

the purple knitting was done on toothpicks - the needles you see are what it is knitted with. outstanding.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Thanks AZ, it was great fun making mini Sam. Of course I had to give him purple knitting!


----------



## PurpleFi

TNS said:


> These mini characters are just amazing. Does Mini-mini-PurpleFi have any plans to make a mini-mini-mini -PF???


In a word -------- NO! Would do if my eyes were up to it. :roll:


----------



## iamsam

I lived there for twenty years so know what the weather can be like - I am packing so I can dress in layers.

sam



Miss Pam said:


> Great job, Kate, and the recipes all look yummy.
> 
> Sam - safe travels to our part of the country this week. Weather could be sort of iffy, but you'll enjoy yourself anyway!


----------



## TNS

AZ Sticks said:


> Enjoy your time with DD and DB - waiting for a picture of your new top when it is complete!!!


Thanks, I will, on both counts.


----------



## PurpleFi

thewren said:


> the purple knitting was done on toothpicks - the needles you see are what it is knitted with. outstanding.
> 
> sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## pammie1234

Great pics, Sam! Bentley is precious, and I guess Max is the father of all the puppies. I love the mini Sam and mini PurpleFi. Both are just too cute for words!


----------



## TNS

thewren said:


> sounds like you are in a little bit a paradise with your description of you surroundings. I bet your daughter enjoys having you close.
> 
> sam


Well, its where I was brought up on a little hill farm. Much changed nowadays, but I do enjoy the views and wildlife. Not the house though as its very dilapidated. needs a lot of work doing on it but my brother doesn't see any need for it, oh well. Ellie (DD) is very busy but I have seen her a couple of times. She is loving it here after coming to another neighbouring farm for lambing at Easter she feels she fits in well, and it helps to be able to say her mum was brought up in the area as there are now so many ex-farms sold to 'strangers'. We are obviously still regarded as local by the old farming families who knew me as a child even though I left at 17 and am now considerably older.


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> Mini Sam before his trip across the Pond


 :-D They are so cute!! Well done.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> what is agar agar?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would just go ahead and experiment with any icecream recipe that was suitable for soy milk-
> I have three here:
> 2 teaspoons agar agar
> 
> 
> 
> It comes from a red algae, and is a medium for cultures in laboratories.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> as opposed to tame yeasts?
> 
> sam


Manufactured


----------



## 81brighteyes

PurpleFi said:


> The dianthus doesn't have much of a scent and the robin is so fat as I feed him by hand. Also it was a very cold day and he had his feathers all fluffed up.


Dianthus are such beautiful flowers. I meant to plant some in the spring, but forgot and planted other flowers instead. My loss. I am surprised that you are able to feed a robin by hand. Is this one you have been raising since a baby? The robins in the United States all have red breasts and are called "Robin Red Breasts". Your robin is beautiful.


----------



## 81brighteyes

If the Chocolate Eclair Cake is one-tenth as good as one I tasted in May, it will be "to die for". It sounds delectable and I like the fact that it is so easy to make. However, I don't use canned icing and would make my own, but that doesn't matter. Oh my, how to keep one's mouth from salivating!!!


----------



## 81brighteyes

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks AZ, it was great fun making mini Sam. Of course I had to give him purple knitting!


Oh, so you are the lady who made "The Sam". What a wonderful job you did in making such a likeness. Cudos to you. And now Sam has become an icon. tsk tsk


----------



## AZ Sticks

I said I don't want to talk about the DreamBird!!!!


TNS said:


> "Can't you just shut your beak about the Wingspan"


----------



## martina

" Come fly with me, let's fly, let's fly away. " Well, someone had to say it re. The birds.


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> DD's boyfriend came by with a mocha latte for her before she left on her trip to south GA to visit friends. She had already left so he gave it to me and came in to visit. We chatted for over 2 hours (closer to 3!) He is such a nice young man. He asked if I would allow Hannah to fly to NYC with him to meet his mother over the Christmas holiday. Said he understood if I said no, especially since she has never not been at home at Christmas and her birthday but did want to ask me. He even said they would be staying with his family and she would have her own guest room. He just really would like her to meet his family and see NYC. We discussed it and I said I had not problem with it but would need to also ask her dad. Ultimately thought DD is of age and could just go but I sooooo was impressed by him asking for our approval. Like I said, a very nice young man; and it is not BS from him either.
> 
> Well, stayed up late and got up too early so I'm headed to take a nap. Chat with everyone later. Peace, hugs, & prayers for everyone. Zzzzzzzzzz Time


Ooh he sounds like a keeper Gwen. :thumbup: Have a good nap.


----------



## PurpleFi

81brighteyes said:


> Dianthus are such beautiful flowers. I meant to plant some in the spring, but forgot and planted other flowers instead. My loss. I am surprised that you are able to feed a robin by hand. Is this one you have been raising since a baby? The robins in the United States all have red breasts and are called "Robin Red Breasts". Your robin is beautiful.


I did not raise this robin but he has been around my garden for quite a while and I have been able to hand feed him for a few years. Last week we had a young robin come into the lounge while my knitting group was here and he just sat on the chair and I fed him some biscuit. I spend a lot of time just sitting quietly in the garden, it's surprising how the birds soon get used to you.


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> That's great, whren mine started crawling they went backwards. :roll:


LOLOLOL!!!!


----------



## PurpleFi

AZ Sticks said:


> I said I don't want to talk about the DreamBird!!!!


Who mentioned the *****ing Dreambird!!!!!! Don't tell anyone that I think I possibly might have done the first feather and the bit before the next feather. :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi

81brighteyes said:


> Oh, so you are the lady who made "The Sam". What a wonderful job you did in making such a likeness. Cudos to you. And now Sam has become an icon. tsk tsk


It was fun to do.


----------



## Poledra65

AZ Sticks said:


> I always send up a little traveling prayer when you mention that he is off.... who knows how many others do too....He's probably covered pretty well ha ha!!!


Thank you, can't have too many prayers, that's for sure.


----------



## Pontuf

I can't believe this! 27 pages in less than 24 hours! And i am on page one


----------



## Poledra65

Just finished the little bag for the walker for one of the ladies that DSM takes care of at work, and watched Bachelor Mother with a very very young David Niven and Ginger Rogers, hadn't seen it in quite a few years, so funny. Now to watch John Wayne and James Caan in El Dorado, a favorite.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Who mentioned the *****ing Dreambird!!!!!! Don't tell anyone that I think I possibly might have done the first feather and the bit before the next feather. :roll:


WOOOHOO!!!!!! :lol: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Poledra65

AZ Sticks said:


> Any friend of PurpleFi's is a friend of ours............


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pontuf

Hi Kate and Darowil. Thank you so much for taking over the helm. Sam, safe journey to Seattle and back. Have a wonderful time and make sure you post a picture of your yarns and books when you return.

Kate, the recipes look delish. Going to print them out and sit and read them this evening


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> WOOOHOO!!!!!! :lol: :roll: :roll:


Hi Caren, haven't done any since I got back from France but it looks sort of ok :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

Time for me to go to bed. Had a busy day baking cake for garden party tomorrow and tidying the house as my UK gks are coming to stay for a few days next week.
Night night everybody from MiniFi and Me.


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> Guess who came and surprised us at breakfast this morning?


And I agree, Bentley is a mighty fine baby!! He's really growing. I know he's going to miss Grandpa while he's off vacationing so it's great that he's got a Mini Me Grandpa to keep him company!
JuneK


----------



## melyn

Hi June, my dads family on both sides as far as we know were all born and bred in kent, their names are Macey and Payne, I have traced my family tree back through several generations. My mums family from both sides however come from Lincolnshire and Wales so I am a bit of this and a bit of that lol. lyn x



jknappva said:


> Hi, Lyn....everytime I see your lovely avatar and realize you're from Kent, I want to mention this ....so now I am!! LOL!
> My family on my mother's side came from Kent back when Jamestown, VA was first settled in 1607. So I feel almost like you're a neighbor even though I've never been to England. Strange, I know.
> Hope you're having a wonderful day.
> JuneK


----------



## Gweniepooh

Kind of like a painter/artist signing his painting....the purple knitting is your "signature"!


PurpleFi said:


> Thanks AZ, it was great fun making mini Sam. Of course I had to give him purple knitting!


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Caren, haven't done any since I got back from France but it looks sort of ok :thumbup:


 Glad it is looking ok, that's a start. 
Haven't had time to start mine. Getting Jamie ready to head off to college and the teens ready for school. 
Have to drive Jamie tomorrow morning 2 1/2 hours each way.


----------



## PurpleFi

Gweniepooh said:


> Kind of like a painter/artist signing his painting....the purple knitting is your "signature"!


That's right, when I make my knitting bag brooches I always put little ball of purple wool in the bag.


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Mini Sam before his trip across the Pond


So glad MiniSam got to Big Sam's before his trip...You "did good". He's just as adorable as Big Sam! Looks like enjoyed exploring your garden and meeting Mini PurpleFi!!
JuneK


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> Glad it is looking ok, that's a start.
> Haven't had time to start mine. Getting Jamie ready to head off to college and the teens ready for school.
> Have to drive Jamie tomorrow morning 2 1/2 hours each way.


That's quite a drive, take it easy.


----------



## PurpleFi

jknappva said:


> So glad MiniSam got to Big Sam's before his trip...You "did good". He's just as adorable as Big Sam! Looks like enjoyed exploring your garden and meeting Mini PurpleFi!!
> JuneK


I posted it about 10 days ago so I was hoping it would get there before Sam went on holiday.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Time for me to go to bed. Had a busy day baking cake for garden party tomorrow and tidying the house as my UK gks are coming to stay for a few days next week.
> Night night everybody from MiniFi and Me.


A busy day tomorrow will need a very large coffee for sure. This is what I needed this morning.

Sleep well and happy dreams.


----------



## pacer

wow...PurpleFi you really did it this time. A miniSam hanging out in your lovely garden with MiniMe. Sam says time after time that he would love to drop in and enjoy that garden and now we know he did in a little way. Nice work and great to see that Minime convinced MiniSam to knit something purple.

Sam...My how much Bentley has grown in the past 6 weeks. You won't recognize him when you come back from your vacation. 

Gwen...So happy to hear that DD has found a wonderful man to spend time with. 

I am tired and have to figure out dinner before DH has to go into work. I guess he will be tired tomorrow so anniversary celebration will be low key.


----------



## jknappva

Ultimately thought DD is of age and could just go but I sooooo was impressed by him asking for our approval. Like I said, a very nice young man; and it is not BS from him either. 

Well, stayed up late and got up too early so I'm headed to take a nap. Chat with everyone later. Peace, hugs, & prayers for everyone. Zzzzzzzzzz Time[/quote]

He really sounds like a winner but they're both young so we never know where their hearts will go!! But it's always comforting when you like a daughter's boyfriend.
JuneK


----------



## Gweniepooh

What a tongue in cheek comment...wingspan and...Wingspan....good one TNS!


TNS said:


> "Can't you just shut your beak about the Wingspan"


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> That's quite a drive, take it easy.


 Thank you. 
It is very scenic. I am hoping to have good weather and will have my camera with me. Maybe some nice photos while I take a break from driving.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Another really good one!



AZ Sticks said:


> I said I don't want to talk about the DreamBird!!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh




----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you.
> It is very scenic. I am hoping to have good weather and will have my camera with me. Maybe some nice photos while I take a break from driving.


Look forward to seeing the photos. My meds are kicking in so I really must go to bed. Night night everyone


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> A busy day tomorrow will need a very large coffee for sure. This is what I needed this morning.
> 
> Sleep well and happy dreams.


I'll save it for the morning. thanks


----------



## Gweniepooh

NanaCaren said:


> A busy day tomorrow will need a very large coffee for sure. This is what I needed this morning.
> 
> Sleep well and happy dreams.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

These are awesome!!!



PurpleFi said:


> Mini Sam before his trip across the Pond


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Look forward to seeing the photos. My meds are kicking in so I really must go to bed. Night night everyone


 :thumbup: :thumbup: It is late there good night :-D :-D


----------



## Gweniepooh

Oh yes....too young but it is so nice to see her dating someone with such a fine character. And DD is adamant that right now "dating" or "hanging out" is all she is interested in. Thank goodness!


jknappva said:


> Ultimately thought DD is of age and could just go but I sooooo was impressed by him asking for our approval. Like I said, a very nice young man; and it is not BS from him either.
> 
> Well, stayed up late and got up too early so I'm headed to take a nap. Chat with everyone later. Peace, hugs, & prayers for everyone. Zzzzzzzzzz Time


He really sounds like a winner but they're both young so we never know where their hearts will go!! But it's always comforting when you like a daughter's boyfriend.
JuneK[/quote]


----------



## jknappva

melyn said:


> Hi June, my dads family on both sides as far as we know were all born and bred in kent, their names are Macey and Payne, I have traced my family tree back through several generations. My mums family from both sides however come from Lincolnshire and Wales so I am a bit of this and a bit of that lol. lyn x


Hi,Lyn. My daughter has traced my mother's father's family back for generations....The surname is Warren. The family home in Kent was Ripple Court...of course, that was centuries ago!
Thank goodness, my daughter does the research...I just don't have the patience these days. I really can't say I'm a little of this and a bit of that since my DNA says 91% British Isles nd 9% East Euroean...although that 91% could mean anywhere in the British Isles so that could be a little of this and that!! LOL!
JuneK
JuneK


----------



## RookieRetiree

You did a beautiful job of capturing Sam....and he made a purple wingspan, so your color for his knitting was right on!



PurpleFi said:


> Thanks AZ, it was great fun making mini Sam. Of course I had to give him purple knitting!


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Very large coffee needed,with getting Jamie's things all together and then Elishia, Benjamin, Ryan, Nicholas and Mum came over. Was a nice visit we checked out the very neglected garden. Was surprised with some veggies. Sent mum home with a large bag of swiss chard and one of kale. I saved the roots from marshmallow roots for mum. She looked up the herbal uses for them. I know they will be put to good use. Also harvested comfrey leaves for salve.

http://www.anniesremedy.com/herb_detail133.php


----------



## melyn

wow how fantastic, brilliant job in making him. loved all the pictures of both. lyn xx


PurpleFi said:


> Mini Sam before his trip across the Pond


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh yes....too young but it is so nice to see her dating someone with such a fine character. And DD is adamant that right now "dating" or "hanging out" is all she is interested in. Thank goodness!


It is very comforting when the young men dating our daughters are nice. I am glad that both Jamie and Chrissy are dating very nice young men.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I was very intrigued by marsh mallow roots!!? Thanks for the link. I found some bees wax beads for the comfrey salve so I'm all set. If you kept some of the swiss chard for yourself, I highly recommend Martha Stewarts Swiss Chard quiche recipe---it was awesome. I made two regular pie pans from her recipe and it was delicious...I couldn't get as much swiss chard in the pies as the recipe indicates, but I filled it as full as I could get it, and it worked beautifully.



NanaCaren said:


> Very large coffee needed,with getting Jamie's things all together and then Elishia, Benjamin, Ryan, Nicholas and Mum came over. Was a nice visit we checked out the very neglected garden. Was surprised with some veggies. Sent mum home with a large bag of swiss chard and one of kale. I saved the roots from marshmallow roots for mum. She looked up the herbal uses for them. I know they will be put to good use. Also harvested comfrey leaves for salve.
> 
> http://www.anniesremedy.com/herb_detail133.php


----------



## RookieRetiree

That is always a worry...no matter what age of the daughters!! So glad to hear that our young ladies of KTP are with good guys.



NanaCaren said:


> It is very comforting when the young men dating our daughters are nice. I am glad that both Jamie and Chrissy are dating very nice young men.


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> I was very intrigued by marsh mallow roots!!? Thanks for the link. I found some bees wax beads for the comfrey salve so I'm all set. If you kept some of the swiss chard for yourself, I highly recommend Martha Stewarts Swiss Chard quiche recipe---it was awesome. I made two regular pie pans from her recipe and it was delicious...I couldn't get as much swiss chard in the pies as the recipe indicates, but I filled it as full as I could get it, and it worked beautifully.


You are welcome,I remember a friend of mine telling me about how the indians used marshmallow for all kinds of things. I am going to use it along with mullein as I have an abundance of it as well. I will have to look the receipt up. I have a lot of chard still and kale. I will package up the leaves and send them off the beginning of the week.


----------



## NanaCaren

Some of the vegetables from the garden. I have not really done any weeding or anything with it his year. I am surprised to have any of these.


----------



## Pontuf

YEAH!



KateB said:


> Julie - Luke is crawling!! More of a dragging himself along using his left elbow, but there is definite forward movement!


----------



## Pontuf

OH. These are just adorable!
You are so talented Purplefi!

Pontuf



PurpleFi said:


> Mini Sam before his trip across the Pond


----------



## Pontuf

Great pictures Sam!
Bentley is so Big!
Max is so cute.

Have a safe and wonderful trip!
We all will miss you LOTS!

((((((((((((((((A BIG HUG)))))))))))))))))))
XO
pontuf



thewren said:


> Guess who came and surprised us at breakfast this morning?


----------



## AZ Sticks

That was my caption for the bird pic in your honor PurpleFi!!!


PurpleFi said:


> Who mentioned the *****ing Dreambird!!!!!! Don't tell anyone that I think I possibly might have done the first feather and the bit before the next feather. :roll:


----------



## AZ Sticks

Get after it girl--------------


Pontuf said:


> I can't believe this! 27 pages in less than 24 hours! And i am on page one


----------



## Southern Gal

PurpleFi said:


> Mini Sam before his trip across the Pond


These are the coolest two mini folks,had me cracking up.
As usual there has been some beautiful knitted things shown on here. Beautiful gardens, beautiful flowers, beautiful babies!!! 
Jules glad you could step back from the stress a bit and gather your thoughts. That Lupe is one evil person :hunf: :evil: 
Bulldog,you clean up pretty good :lol: 
Spider you have been in my thoughts lately,it's hard to be the strong one.
Gwennie I wish your procedure was over and you were recouping already.
Shirley I so enjoyed the beautiful cards you had for everyone
The recipes this week sound yummy. I copied the one from last wks with the oats,mashed bananas in a it.gonna make those very soon.
More to say,but writing on a kindle is a pain in the arse :mrgreen:


----------



## Pontuf

AZ Sticks said:


> Get after it girl--------------


Now i'm reading backwards .


----------



## Lurker 2

Southern Gal said:


> These are the coolest two mini folks,had me cracking up.
> As usual there has been some beautiful knitted things shown on here. Beautiful gardens, beautiful flowers, beautiful babies!!!
> Jules glad you could step back from the stress a bit and gather your thoughts. That Lupe is one evil person :hunf: :evil:
> Bulldog,you clean up pretty good :lol:
> Spider you have been in my thoughts lately,it's hard to be the strong one.
> Gwennie I wish your procedure was over and you were recouping already.
> Shirley I so enjoyed the beautiful cards you had for everyone
> The recipes this week sound yummy. I copied the one from last wks with the oats,mashed bananas in a it.gonna make those very soon.
> More to say,but writing on a kindle is a pain in the arse :mrgreen:


Thanks Donna, At least I will be out with my church friends soon- always good to have company.


----------



## kehinkle

Evening in Bolingbrook, IL. Got here this afternoon from Waterloo. Called the company this morning for an empty move. Took my time and the scenic route. Nice to stay off the interstates when I can. 

My sister called this morning and we caught up somewhat. She was at the Phoenix airport waiting to pit get DGS on the plane back top his mom's in WA. He's 12 and its the first time he has flown alone. She told me that his dad ifs in the hospital in Tucson with undiagnosed pain. He has already fought cancer so out is doubly troubling. His name is Matt so if you would, send a few prayers up for him.

Thank you for the compliments on the doll dress. It was fun to make. Started on a different one which will go on the other doll. Found some pattern mistakes in the book and have to adjust the size. Trying to experiment with color combos, too. Will post as I finish.

PurpleFi, MiniSam is darling. Such nice work. It's not easy knitting on toothpicks. I did a brooch for my sister with them. 

Gwen, good that your Dr will take payments. Keep us up to date about it all.

Marianne, nice to see you are finding the diet not to hard and able to enjoy almond milk. I need to find the individual ones again.

Hello to the newcomers. Welcome to this exciting bunch of crafters. Enjoy the time you spend with us.

Carol, I know you are still in Ohio. Rookie, you went to Madison this weekend. Let me know when you are back in Chicago. I will be here till Monday at least, I think. Would be nice to see you again. Think both of you have my number.

I know there was more but CRAFT strikes me. Oh yeah, Bulldog, great pic in your avatar. That is you, right? Hope Angie is recovering from her day out. Prayers for the trip to Mayo. 

Going to sign off for now. Julie, rest well as the rest of you.

OH Kathy


----------



## Designer1234

Workshop #26 is now open - drop leaf shawlette with Tamara Ells (another woman from Calgary).

go to the workshop link below my posts and scroll down to #36.

If you wish to get the pattern - thei nformation is on the following 
information thread - it is the first post

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-193844-3.html#3840684


----------



## Grannypeg

Gorgeous picture of Bentley. What a little sweetheart!



thewren said:


> Guess who came and surprised us at breakfast this morning?


----------



## Pontuf

Beautiful vegetables from your garden Caren!

Pontuf


----------



## Grannypeg

LOl Sam - good one!

uote=thewren]love the picture carol - the bird with her wings outstretched has to be my ex - never could keep her mouth shut. rotflmao[/quote]


----------



## Grannypeg

DITTO!



KateB said:


> The pic with Mini Fi with Mini Sam is just brilliant!! :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Grannypeg

I just have to ask. What is DSM?



Poledra65 said:


> Just finished the little bag for the walker for one of the ladies that DSM takes care of at work, and watched Bachelor Mother with a very very young David Niven and Ginger Rogers, hadn't seen it in quite a few years, so funny. Now to watch John Wayne and James Caan in El Dorado, a favorite.


----------



## kehinkle

Took a side trip on the way here to see Iowa's biggest frypan. Also picked up some fresh veggies from a stand.

OH Kathy


----------



## Designer1234

purplefi and Sam -- the little Sam is wonderful. I imagine it was a real surprise Sam. 

One more day and you will be heading west. I hope you have a wonderful time. I imagine you will postsometime tomorrow - I won't be here in the afternoon there, as the kids are taking me out to brunch with family and friends, so if I miss saying goodbye- have a great time!


----------



## Poledra65

Well, DSM called me at 4pm when she got off work and asked what I was doing for dinner, hadn't heard from my DH so told her nothing, so we went to the diner at the end of the street. Just as we had finished our dinner, DH called and asked where I was and that he was home, so he walked over and joined us. Told him he's well covered with wishes and prayers for him to have safe travels while he's out on the road and he said thank you all. So now to knit and just hang out.


----------



## Marianne818

Just popping in to quickly say I may not be on tonight or tomorrow, Mom had a bad fall in the bathroom, she didn't hit her head but tore the skin off a pretty big spot on her arm. Nothing is broken she can move everything okay (she's always in pain when she moves) but no sharp or constant pains. I am to continue to watch her and if necessary call for an ambulance for transport. She seems in good spirits, hasn't asked for a pain pill which is a great sign really. I am going to sit in with her and find something to knit to keep my hands busy. Talked with her doctor and am following his advice, was really in a panic for awhile, but all is calm now and she is just going to rest. AND she will NOT be making trips to the bathroom without C or I to be with her, she is too unbalanced for the walk. 
Hugs, Loves and always in my prayers.. 
Marianne


----------



## Pontuf

Kathy this is a hoot!





kehinkle said:


> Took a side trip on the way here to see Iowa's biggest frypan. Also picked up some fresh veggies from a stand.
> 
> OH Kathy


----------



## sassafras123

Polders, glad you get to have some hubby time.
Maya and I walked halh an hour watching sun come up. Lovely and cool that early in morning.
Well did not like heel so frogged to cuff and making fiberless mitts. Pattern I have called for forty stitches. I have 60 so redivided cast off and cast on stitches for thumb hole. Did Judys magic stretchy cast off and voila! Works.


----------



## Pontuf

Yes always prayers for your DH when he travels!

XO
pontuf



Poledra65 said:


> Well, DSM called me at 4pm when she got off work and asked what I was doing for dinner, hadn't heard from my DH so told her nothing, so we went to the diner at the end of the street. Just as we had finished our dinner, DH called and asked where I was and that he was home, so he walked over and joined us. Told him he's well covered with wishes and prayers for him to have safe travels while he's out on the road and he said thank you all. So now to knit and just hang out.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> A busy day tomorrow will need a very large coffee for sure. This is what I needed this morning.
> 
> Sleep well and happy dreams.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: I could do that. lolol Have a safe trip taking Jamie to school.


----------



## Poledra65

pacer said:


> wow...PurpleFi you really did it this time. A miniSam hanging out in your lovely garden with MiniMe. Sam says time after time that he would love to drop in and enjoy that garden and now we know he did in a little way. Nice work and great to see that Minime convinced MiniSam to knit something purple.
> 
> Sam...My how much Bentley has grown in the past 6 weeks. You won't recognize him when you come back from your vacation.
> 
> Gwen...So happy to hear that DD has found a wonderful man to spend time with.
> 
> I am tired and have to figure out dinner before DH has to go into work. I guess he will be tired tomorrow so anniversary celebration will be low key.


Happy Anniversary!!!


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> It is very comforting when the young men dating our daughters are nice. I am glad that both Jamie and Chrissy are dating very nice young men.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: That's always good for sure.


----------



## Poledra65

Grannypeg said:


> I just have to ask. What is DSM?


Dear StepMother.


----------



## Poledra65

kehinkle said:


> Took a side trip on the way here to see Iowa's biggest frypan. Also picked up some fresh veggies from a stand.
> 
> OH Kathy


That is a large pan, I'm not cooking with that. :shock:


----------



## Poledra65

Marianne818 said:


> Just popping in to quickly say I may not be on tonight or tomorrow, Mom had a bad fall in the bathroom, she didn't hit her head but tore the skin off a pretty big spot on her arm. Nothing is broken she can move everything okay (she's always in pain when she moves) but no sharp or constant pains. I am to continue to watch her and if necessary call for an ambulance for transport. She seems in good spirits, hasn't asked for a pain pill which is a great sign really. I am going to sit in with her and find something to knit to keep my hands busy. Talked with her doctor and am following his advice, was really in a panic for awhile, but all is calm now and she is just going to rest. AND she will NOT be making trips to the bathroom without C or I to be with her, she is too unbalanced for the walk.
> Hugs, Loves and always in my prayers..
> Marianne


Oh dear, that is scary. I am so glad that she didn't hit her head or do damage than she did, hopes and prayers that she'll be able to rest easily and in turn you can also, and that tomorrow she's feeling a bit more up to snuff. Good that she's not going to try venturing off on her own.


----------



## Poledra65

sassafras123 said:


> Polders, glad you get to have some hubby time.
> Maya and I walked halh an hour watching sun come up. Lovely and cool that early in morning.
> Well did not like heel so frogged to cuff and making fiberless mitts. Pattern I have called for forty stitches. I have 60 so redivided cast off and cast on stitches for thumb hole. Did Judys magic stretchy cast off and voila! Works.


What a great idea, don't forget to post us a picture. :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Great harvest!!!



NanaCaren said:


> Some of the vegetables from the garden. I have not really done any weeding or anything with it his year. I am surprised to have any of these.


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> A busy day tomorrow will need a very large coffee for sure. This is what I needed this morning.
> 
> Sleep well and happy dreams.


 :shock: LOL LOL! Been their. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pontuf

Kate, these are beautiful!



Poledra65 said:


> Well, I just finished my cowl/scarf I was working on, just need to get 2 buttons to sew on and then it can be put away for the holidays. I also finished the baby dress and a shrug in the last week/10 days or so.  And am working on a sweater for my Aunt, she does so much for everyone, never forgets a birthday or anniversary, so want to make her something special. I'm using a very soft green in I love this Yarn as she'll want something wash/dryable.
> Heard from DH, there was a traffic jam about an hour from his destination and he sat for about an hour in that, think it had something to do with a mudslide?, so he stopped about 30 minutes or so at a truck stop from his delivery location, so at least he won't have to go far in the morning. So, I'm off to bed, have a wonderful, day/afternoon/evening/night. Hugs and loves.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Carol, I do believe the bird (it is an English sparrow) is saying "Sam says it is only polite conversation at the KTP!!!" lol

or

"NO!! You are not flying the airplane Sam is going to Seattle on!"


----------



## Pontuf

Kaye. You do find such beautiful and interesting yarns.

Pontuf



Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, they were all fun to make.
> Pistache is the color for the sweater.


----------



## Pontuf

I really miss robins! No robins in the desert. 

Pontuf



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and damp Surrey,but my garden smells divine!
> 
> Will not be going out today as I have to bake some cakes for a garden party tomorrow, then sew, crochet, iron and kn it - but not necessarily in that order!
> 
> Sending peaceful vibes to all who need them and hugs to all.
> 
> Saturday photos.....


----------



## 5mmdpns

Lurker 2 said:


> It comes from a red algae, and is a medium for cultures in laboratories.


The agar agar is a vegetarian gelatin used in cooking. Its purpose is as a thickening and binding agent. Zoe


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Some of the vegetables from the garden. I have not really done any weeding or anything with it his year. I am surprised to have any of these.


WOW! yummy, looks good :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns

81brighteyes said:


> I am surprised that you are able to feed a robin by hand. Is this one you have been raising since a baby? The robins in the United States all have red breasts and are called "Robin Red Breasts". Your robin is beautiful.


The European Robin/British Robin is a chat and is not related to the American Robin which is a thrush. The European/British Robins readily feed from one's hand. They are smaller than the American Robin.
The Australian Robin is different again and is more correctly known as the Scarlette Robin. It is related to the crows and jays. Zoe


----------



## lemonygodess

Yummy and thanks for sharing!


----------



## NanaCaren

Anyone know a good substitute for bananas? Would like to make the cookies I posted for a couple people that are allergic.


----------



## 5mmdpns

NanaCaren said:


> Anyone know a good substitute for bananas? Would like to make the cookies I posted for a couple people that are allergic.


Apple sauce is good!
Zoe


----------



## NanaCaren

5mmdpns said:


> Apple sauce is good!
> Zoe


It already has apple sauce in it though. I'm hoping to find something with similar nutritional value as well.


----------



## Bobglory

PurpleFi said:


> Mini Sam before his trip across the Pond


Oh my I love it!

Gigi


----------



## Patches39

kehinkle said:


> Took a side trip on the way here to see Iowa's biggest frypan. Also picked up some fresh veggies from a stand.
> 
> OH Kathy


Cool,


----------



## jheiens

NanaCaren said:


> It already has apple sauce in it though. I'm hoping to find something with similar nutritional value as well.


Would figs, prunes or canned pumpkin serve, if you corrected for the sweetness of the bananas if using the pumpkin?

Ohio Joy


----------



## Patches39

Marianne818 said:


> Just popping in to quickly say I may not be on tonight or tomorrow, Mom had a bad fall in the bathroom, she didn't hit her head but tore the skin off a pretty big spot on her arm. Nothing is broken she can move everything okay (she's always in pain when she moves) but no sharp or constant pains. I am to continue to watch her and if necessary call for an ambulance for transport. She seems in good spirits, hasn't asked for a pain pill which is a great sign really. I am going to sit in with her and find something to knit to keep my hands busy. Talked with her doctor and am following his advice, was really in a panic for awhile, but all is calm now and she is just going to rest. AND she will NOT be making trips to the bathroom without C or I to be with her, she is too unbalanced for the walk.
> Hugs, Loves and always in my prayers..
> Marianne


MY MY, pray all is well, with her tomorrow, when the body reacts to the fall. Stay strong praying for you and C, love you Sis.


----------



## NanaCaren

jheiens said:


> Would figs, prunes or canned pumpkin serve, if you corrected for the sweetness of the bananas if using the pumpkin?
> 
> Ohio Joy


I will try them and see. I am not worried to much about them not being sweet enough. Maybe try half prunes and pumpkin should keep the sweetness the same.


----------



## Bobglory

Marianne818 said:


> Just popping in to quickly say I may not be on tonight or tomorrow, Mom had a bad fall in the bathroom, she didn't hit her head but tore the skin off a pretty big spot on her arm. Nothing is broken she can move everything okay (she's always in pain when she moves) but no sharp or constant pains. I am to continue to watch her and if necessary call for an ambulance for transport. She seems in good spirits, hasn't asked for a pain pill which is a great sign really. I am going to sit in with her and find something to knit to keep my hands busy. Talked with her doctor and am following his advice, was really in a panic for awhile, but all is calm now and she is just going to rest. AND she will NOT be making trips to the bathroom without C or I to be with her, she is too unbalanced for the walk.
> Hugs, Loves and always in my prayers..
> Marianne


Oh no! That is a very scary thing. Hugs and prayers.

Gigi


----------



## Pup lover

KateB said:


> Is Downy a fabric softener?.......and am I a bad person to want to see someone shake the bottle with the nozzle on the SPRAY position? :twisted: :roll: :lol:


Lol. Lunch and dinner receipts sound wonderful, will have to pass on the eggs!


----------



## purl2diva

MiniSam is just so great. I especially enjoyed the chat in the garden.

Marianne-hope you and your mom are able to get some rest and that the after effects of the fall will not be too onerous.

Kaye-I love all your projects finished and projected. I have the digital copy of the magazine. I'll have to check those patterns out.


----------



## Gweniepooh

The fruits of your labor look wonderful. How wonderful your garden was successful in spite of your not doing much with it this year. As you've heard from Marianne and myself, our gardens just floated away.


NanaCaren said:


> Some of the vegetables from the garden. I have not really done any weeding or anything with it his year. I am surprised to have any of these.


----------



## Gweniepooh




----------



## pammie1234

When my DD was little, we went to a dude ranch. One morning, we rode horses to a site where they cooked our breakfast on an open fire. The cast iron skillet that they used was huge! I wouldn't be surprised it it wasn't at least 2 feet in diameter. I had also never seen so many fresh eggs being scrambled. Needless to say, that breakfast was delicious! 

I have 2 cast iron skillets and also a small one. When I look at the ones in the store, I can tell that they are not the same quality. Mine were my mom's and GM's, so they are old! Only way to make cornbread!


----------



## Sandy

Introducing my great-grandson Gunner Alan
weight-6 lbs. 10 oz. 20 1/2 inches long
born-Friday, August 23,2013 7:16 pm.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Don't know of nutritional value but what about apricots or mango?


NanaCaren said:


> It already has apple sauce in it though. I'm hoping to find something with similar nutritional value as well.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Congratulations! He is adorable and mom is very pretty herself. Enjoy cuddling him. 


Sandy said:


> Introducing my great-grandson Gunner Alan
> weight-6 lbs. 10 oz. 20 1/2 inches long
> born-Friday, August 23,2013 7:16 pm.


----------



## jheiens

NanaCaren said:


> I will try them and see. I am not worried to much about them not being sweet enough. Maybe try half prunes and pumpkin should keep the sweetness the same.


I hadn't thought of combining any of them, Caren. Sounds as if your idea would work well.

Ohio Joy


----------



## BJohn4223

I bought 9 small (2.1) oz skeins of Bamboo yarn on sale at Joann's about a month ago and wondered if it would be a good yarn to make wash cloths for my girls for Christmas. Does any body know if that would work? I am unfamiliar with the yarn but loved the feel and the price.

Thanks for any info you can give me.


----------



## nittergma

OMG this computer is giving me so much trouble!! I did get to see the beautiful pictures from Kaikoura! I'll keep reading as I can I miss so much not reading! I think My BIL may be able to solve these problems at least I hope so! 
Yesterday we froze many, many dozen ears of corn and the rest that is left we're going to give to family that wants it. My huband is quite a gardener! I think he may have to scale back a little next year unless we find a good place to sell it as we can't set up anything here because of the parking. My husband is finally feeling better today he ate his first solid food in 2 weeks! It's good having him back to his old self again.
I think I missed a few birthdays so I'm sorry. 
I took out all my WIPs from my knitting bag so I'll probably work on them. There are so many things I want to do I wish I could stay up 24 hours!! nittergma


----------



## martina

Sandy said:


> Introducing my great-grandson Gunner Alan
> weight-6 lbs. 10 oz. 20 1/2 inches long
> born-Friday, August 23,2013 7:16 pm.


Welcome to the world little one. Congratulations to all the family,especially the lovely Mother.


----------



## Poledra65

Pontuf said:


> Kaye. You do find such beautiful and interesting yarns.
> 
> Pontuf


 Thank you, I do try.


----------



## Grandmapaula

Hi, all! We survived the Fair - got there at 10 a.am. and left at about 3:30 p.m. The weather was perfect and if Bob's knees and my hips weren't so tired and sore, we probably would have stayed later. But, we saw all the things we wanted to see and had a great time.

Purple Fi, what a great job on the mini-Sam!! When the picture came up, I knew right away that you had made it. Fantastic!!

Sam, Bentley has grown so much since we saw him in July. What a cutie he is!

Marianne, will be praying that your Mom doesn't have any lasting injuries from her fall. Get some rest, you can't take care of her if you don't take care of yourself.

Caren, have a safe trip taking Jamie back to school. Give her a hug from me. She is such a nice young lady, I enjoyed meeting her. By the way, that "sink full of coffee" made me laugh so hard, Bob came over to see what was going on and it made him laugh, too.

Gwen, sounds like your daughter has a gentleman for a boyfriend. They seem to be few and far between now-a-days. I know they are young, but you never know ... Bob and I met when I was 14 and he was 17. We've known each other 50 years and been married 45; sometimes it sticks! 

Sassafras, you are sounding so much better! Keep on doing whatever it is that you are doing - it seems to be working. Slow and steady usually works well.

Well, I'm going to go set up the coffee maker for tomorrow morning and get some sleep. My brain isn't really tired, but the body is very weary. Probably has nothing to do with being outside all day and walking about 5 or 6 miles, does it? Good night or good morning to those on the other side of the globe! Love and prayers, Paula


----------



## Poledra65

5mmdpns said:


> The European Robin/British Robin is a chat and is not related to the American Robin which is a thrush. The European/British Robins readily feed from one's hand. They are smaller than the American Robin.
> The Australian Robin is different again and is more correctly known as the Scarlette Robin. It is related to the crows and jays. Zoe


Zoe, you always manage to come up with the most interesting information, keep it coming girl, I love it.  We learn the darnedest things at the TP. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Anyone know a good substitute for bananas? Would like to make the cookies I posted for a couple people that are allergic.


Apple sauce? or maybe mashed ripe peaches or nectarines?


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> It already has apple sauce in it though. I'm hoping to find something with similar nutritional value as well.


I just found a suggestion for silken tofu, pureed beans, or yogurt ( I would think Greek would work best), zuccini?


----------



## Grandmapaula

Sandy, congratulations on that beautiful great-grandson. Give him a cuddle or two from me, please. What a doll! Paula


----------



## Pontuf

Beautiful mom and baby



Sandy said:


> Introducing my great-grandson Gunner Alan
> weight-6 lbs. 10 oz. 20 1/2 inches long
> born-Friday, August 23,2013 7:16 pm.


----------



## Poledra65

Sandy said:


> Introducing my great-grandson Gunner Alan
> weight-6 lbs. 10 oz. 20 1/2 inches long
> born-Friday, August 23,2013 7:16 pm.


Oh welcome to Gunner Alan!! He's precious and momma looks very happy, what a beautiful family. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

nittergma said:


> OMG this computer is giving me so much trouble!! I did get to see the beautiful pictures from Kaikoura! I'll keep reading as I can I miss so much not reading! I think My BIL may be able to solve these problems at least I hope so!
> Yesterday we froze many, many dozen ears of corn and the rest that is left we're going to give to family that wants it. My huband is quite a gardener! I think he may have to scale back a little next year unless we find a good place to sell it as we can't set up anything here because of the parking. My husband is finally feeling better today he ate his first solid food in 2 weeks! It's good having him back to his old self again.
> I think I missed a few birthdays so I'm sorry.
> I took out all my WIPs from my knitting bag so I'll probably work on them. There are so many things I want to do I wish I could stay up 24 hours!! nittergma


Such good news about DH, so glad that he's getting back to his old self. 
:thumbup:


----------



## Pontuf

Sandy nice picture of you and new great grandson
Congratulations!


----------



## Pontuf

DH and i just love the name Gunner.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Pontuf said:


> Now i'm reading backwards .


 :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks

Sending good thoughts to all of you - glad mom wasn't hurt any worse.... Tell her we are going to wrap her in bubble wrap!


Marianne818 said:


> Just popping in to quickly say I may not be on tonight or tomorrow, Mom had a bad fall in the bathroom, she didn't hit her head but tore the skin off a pretty big spot on her arm. Nothing is broken she can move everything okay (she's always in pain when she moves) but no sharp or constant pains. I am to continue to watch her and if necessary call for an ambulance for transport. She seems in good spirits, hasn't asked for a pain pill which is a great sign really. I am going to sit in with her and find something to knit to keep my hands busy. Talked with her doctor and am following his advice, was really in a panic for awhile, but all is calm now and she is just going to rest. AND she will NOT be making trips to the bathroom without C or I to be with her, she is too unbalanced for the walk.
> Hugs, Loves and always in my prayers..
> Marianne


----------



## purl2diva

Beautiful baby and mom and great grandma. Congratulations to the whole family.


----------



## nittergma

I've searched to find the "mini Sam" everyone has been talking about and finally found it. Such talent!!!! Love it, and Purplefi too!!


----------



## nicho

thewren said:


> Guess who came and surprised us at breakfast this morning?


Great photos Sam! Bentley sure is a cute baby and mini Sam looks right at home.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Sandy said:


> Introducing my great-grandson Gunner Alan
> weight-6 lbs. 10 oz. 20 1/2 inches long
> born-Friday, August 23,2013 7:16 pm.


Welcome Gunner!!!


----------



## nicho

PurpleFi said:


> Mini Sam before his trip across the Pond


Great job PurpleFi. Those mini figures are perfect. And I love the photos of your beautiful garden. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## nittergma

Wow Sam, Bently HAS grown!! Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Ezenby

Hello all. Been away on a fire assignment. They took my computer away today ...not able to access KTP. Could at least read along when I had a quite time. Only have five more days. Told them today that this is the last time because it is too much for me at my age. They let me go home at night because it is an easy driving distance from home....six am to six pm which is a short day lol. Usually it is 6am to 10pm. Zoe... saw your blue moon...thanks. This is the blue moon setting in the west with the effects from fire, smoke and evening light. I may not be here talking but try to read along....did good until they removed my computer. Hope tomorrow I get a replacement. Change over of Team. Have the Southern Emergency Management Team assigned today. From Texas to Georgia personnel with lots of yawls!! lol . Very nice people. 
To all a very deep feeling of companionship...thanks for the friendship and warm good feeling. Prayers for those that need extra support to make it through this life. 
Always have Julie in my thoughts. ~Pat~ The moon picture is coming up.


----------



## Designer1234

pammie1234 said:


> When my DD was little, we went to a dude ranch. One morning, we rode horses to a site where they cooked our breakfast on an open fire. The cast iron skillet that they used was huge! I wouldn't be surprised it it wasn't at least 2 feet in diameter. I had also never seen so many fresh eggs being scrambled. Needless to say, that breakfast was delicious!
> 
> I have 2 cast iron skillets and also a small one. When I look at the ones in the store, I can tell that they are not the same quality. Mine were my mom's and GM's, so they are old! Only way to make cornbread!


I have my Grandmother's cast iron pan - she was born in l880 my Aunt had it and gave it to me - I still use it often.

It weighs a lot but I think of her every time I use it.

I told my little grand daughter (9 years oldl) how old it was and she said"Nana - make sure you don't lose it as I know I will love to cook and my great great (how many greats?) grandmother had it and I would like it when I grow up". I guess her Mom told her how great that was. I told her that it had her name on it and it would be hers. And she could think of me and my grandmother when she used it. she gave me a bit hug and told me she would "cook me something". She is such a sweet child and the light of our lives.

Gwen- I can't remember whether I told you that I am holding you close and am so sorry you have to have the surgery on your neck. I pray it will relieve your pain.

I know how hard it is to deal with pain every day.

Julie - I hope to watch the race tomorrow -- although the family is taking us out for brunch so I hope we don't miss it.

I just heard from two more American KP members who are going to send me winter wear -- unbelievablel


----------



## Pontuf

Yes Zoe thanks so much . I just love this info on robins.

My parents had such huge beautiful robins in Illinois.

Pontuf

s.


Poledra65 said:


> Zoe, you always manage to come up with the most interesting information, keep it coming girl, I love it.  We learn the darnedest things at the TP. :thumbup:


----------



## nicho

Sandy said:


> Introducing my great-grandson Gunner Alan
> weight-6 lbs. 10 oz. 20 1/2 inches long
> born-Friday, August 23,2013 7:16 pm.


Congrats on the new addition Sandy. He is gorgeous. How exciting to have a great grandchild. Is he the first one? I am still waiting for a grandchild. Since my DD is 27 and travelling the world with no intention of settling anywhere anytime soon, that could be a while!


----------



## Ezenby

The blue moon picture is coming up. Where did it go...


----------



## darowil

Marianne818 said:


> There is no way I could walk and knit at the same time.. ROFL.. I'd be on the ground in a heartbeat! I wish I could knit while sitting with mom, but when I do she interrupts and I loose my place, so not worth the hassles, I end up frogging or just ripping it out all the way.
> 
> I do need to shut this down and dress, C is ready to leave and I still have to finish my grocery list.. :roll: But it is nice to be able to stay caught up at least for a little while.
> Have a wonderful day, be safe in all that you do!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Have one very simple project that you don't need to count rows or stitches for- even a garter stitch scarf. Or long strips which can then joined together for an afghan. An afghan you can just knit one colour until you run out or get bored and change colour (just make sure your weights are the same)-using up leftovers. Once you aren't learning it is hard to make too many mistakes on a straight garter sttich item. And while it may be boring, it is knitting and something you wouldn't get to do otherwise. And then you simply sew one strip to the other when you have done the first two and add the next one as you do it so you don't need to sew them all togehter at once.
BTW we don't want you falling so maybe don't try to knit and walk at same time!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Sounds like you've got your hands full - be safe!


Ezenby said:


> Hello all. Been away on a fire assignment. They took my computer away today ...not able to access KTP. Could at least read along when I had a quite time. Only have five more days. Told them today that this is the last time because it is too much for me at my age. They let me go home at night because it is an easy driving distance from home....six am to six pm which is a short day lol. Usually it is 6am to 10pm. Zo... saw your blue moon...thanks. This is the blue moon setting in the west with the effects from fire, smoke and evening light. I may not be here talking but try to read along....did good until they removed my computer. Hope tomorrow I get a replacement. Change over of Team. Have the Southern Emergency Management Team assigned today. From Texas to Georgia personnel with lots of yawls!! lol . Very nice people.
> To all a very deep feeling of companionship...thanks for the friendship and warm good feeling. Prayers for those that need extra support to make it through this life.
> Always have Julie in my thoughts. ~Pat~ The moon picture is coming up.


----------



## darowil

pacer said:


> Julie...love the pictures of your country. Such beauty to see. My brother was a farmer years ago. He asked someone one time if they knew why the cows were all standing in one direction while standing on a hillside. They said they did not know and asked him why. He told them that if they turned around the other direction that they would fall over and roll down the hill. The other person really believed my brother. Gave him a good laugh for a long time.


Sounds like a Haggis- they have different length legs don't they Kate?


----------



## Poledra65

Designer1234 said:


> I have my Grandmother's cast iron pan - she was born in l880 my Aunt had it and gave it to me - I still use it often.
> 
> It weighs a lot but I think of her every time I use it.
> 
> I told my little grand daughter (9 years oldl) how old it was and she said"Nana - make sure you don't lose it as I know I will love to cook and my great great (how many greats?) grandmother had it and I would like it when I grow up". I guess her Mom told her how great that was. I told her that it had her name on it and it would be hers. And she could think of me and my grandmother when she used it. she gave me a bit hug and told me she would "cook me something". She is such a sweet child and the light of our lives.
> 
> Gwen- I can't remember whether I told you that I am holding you close and am so sorry you have to have the surgery on your neck. I pray it will relieve your pain.
> 
> I know how hard it is to deal with pain every day.
> 
> Julie - I hope to watch the race tomorrow -- although the family is taking us out for brunch so I hope we don't miss it.
> 
> I just heard from two more American KP members who are going to send me winter wear -- unbelievablel


Oh, how sweet is she, she will definitely take good care of it it sounds like, when the time comes. Wish I had my dads, the nice heavy ones are hard to find anymore.


----------



## Poledra65

Ezenby said:


> The blue moon picture is coming up. Where did it go...


Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## darowil

cmaliza said:


> ~~~~~~~~~Sam...can you get inside pictures of the Yarn Gallery? Looks terrific form the outside.....inside?
> 
> My cousin sent me this photo...once in a lifetime for the photographer! Just think if the captions that could go with this! :lol: I'm thinking...."you twitter too much!"
> Carol il/oh


No more- look at that tummy you've developed.

A great shot- you either need to be very patient to get something like this, or very lucky (maybe even both!).


----------



## nittergma

Good night all. Getting late for me.


----------



## Grannypeg

Oh, Marianne, I am so sorry. Things were beginning to go so well. Prayers for complete healing for your mother. Take care of yourself too.



Marianne818 said:


> Just popping in to quickly say I may not be on tonight or tomorrow, Mom had a bad fall in the bathroom, she didn't hit her head but tore the skin off a pretty big spot on her arm. Nothing is broken she can move everything okay (she's always in pain when she moves) but no sharp or constant pains. I am to continue to watch her and if necessary call for an ambulance for transport. She seems in good spirits, hasn't asked for a pain pill which is a great sign really. I am going to sit in with her and find something to knit to keep my hands busy. Talked with her doctor and am following his advice, was really in a panic for awhile, but all is calm now and she is just going to rest. AND she will NOT be making trips to the bathroom without C or I to be with her, she is too unbalanced for the walk.
> Hugs, Loves and always in my prayers..
> Marianne


----------



## pammie1234

Designer1234 said:


> I have my Grandmother's cast iron pan - she was born in l880 my Aunt had it and gave it to me - I still use it often.
> 
> It weighs a lot but I think of her every time I use it.
> 
> I told my little grand daughter (9 years oldl) how old it was and she said"Nana - make sure you don't lose it as I know I will love to cook and my great great (how many greats?) grandmother had it and I would like it when I grow up". I guess her Mom told her how great that was. I told her that it had her name on it and it would be hers. And she could think of me and my grandmother when she used it. she gave me a bit hug and told me she would "cook me something". She is such a sweet child and the light of our lives.
> 
> Gwen- I can't remember whether I told you that I am holding you close and am so sorry you have to have the surgery on your neck. I pray it will relieve your pain.
> 
> I know how hard it is to deal with pain every day.
> 
> Julie - I hope to watch the race tomorrow -- although the family is taking us out for brunch so I hope we don't miss it.
> 
> I just heard from two more American KP members who are going to send me winter wear -- unbelievablel


Your GD will really appreciate that. My sister's GD has asked for some dishes that were given to her by a close friend. They are beautiful pink roses and are from Germany. I wish I had put my name on them! But, my sis and I are close in age so we'll probably go close together!


----------



## Grannypeg

Congratulations great grandma. What a beautiful baby and gorgeous granddaughter too.



Sandy said:


> Introducing my great-grandson Gunner Alan
> weight-6 lbs. 10 oz. 20 1/2 inches long
> born-Friday, August 23,2013 7:16 pm.


----------



## pammie1234

I have been thinking of doing some beading, but I don't have a clue as to what size or kind to get. Any information will be appreciated.


----------



## darowil

BJohn4223 said:


> I will be in and out quickly this week. I was up from 2 am to 5 am this morning and then the phone woke me at 7:30 so didn't get much sleep and have lots to do today.
> 
> Thank you Kate for starting this week. I am going to try the recipes - had already made buttermilk pancakes with home canned peach syrup this morning so will have to wait for tomorrow to try this.
> 
> Sam - I hope you have a wonderful trip. My sister lived in Seattle for four years and we loved going to visit her. Wonderful food and beautiful scenery. Enjoy yourself and save all your stories to tell us when you come home.
> 
> Wanted to wish you all a good day - good health, rest, sunshine, and lots of time for doing the things you love.
> 
> I had my quarterly diabetic check yesterday - A1C is 6.5, cholesterol is 67, weight is down 2 pounds - only 95 to go - and arthritis is acting up so we are upping my meds. I have to make an appointment with a pulmonologist for a sleep study to see if we can put me to sleep at night. All in all a really good report.
> 
> Stitching related - I have all the pieces crocheted for another tea set so will work on trying to get that together. Also have a throw for my oldest daughter about half finished, and I am working on a cross stitch wizard for my grandson that is about 75% done, as well as knitting my first dish cloth for my second ever swap. Need to get something finished so I can start a knitted sweater for my grandson in time for him to wear it when the weather gets cold.
> 
> My week in a nutshell - Spent the week at doctor appointments - mine, my sister's, and my granddaughters - and working in the kitchen. Monday, I made a Chocolate Eclair Cake(which we finished last night). Tuesday I went to visit my 94 year old aunt and took some goodies to her. She still lives alone and my sister and I check in on her regularly while he son is in Alaska. He spends about half time there and half time in Arizona. Wednesday, I made dill pickles and bread and butter pickles for the family. Thursday, I bought items for my first ever swap, and designed a needle holder for straight and circular knitting needles, crochet hooks, or whatever. It is fairly simple - with 24 varied size pockets and can be rolled up and tied. Friday I got out the sewing machine and after my doctor's appt. finished making the needle case and helped my oldest daughter cut and begin to sew squares for a quilt for her bed.
> 
> Busy week and more to come next week - so will leave you with this and hope to get back and read more later today.
> 
> Chocolate Eclair Cake


Welcome back Bonnie
Recipe looks really good.
Do you knit while sitting in the doctors waiting rooms?- sounds like you would get lots done!
You don't seem to have been the only one last night who didn't sleep. Hope you problems can be delat with follwoing sleep studies.
Swaps are fun- I am involved in the Australian swap every month.


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> Guess who came and surprised us at breakfast this morning?


What a lovely miniSam! And a gorgeous Bentley as well.
I assume the mini Sam travelled from the UK?

I see that he did do that trip. Amazing Purple how you manage to get them to look so real


----------



## Designer1234

Grannypeg said:


> Congratulations great grandma. What a beautiful baby and gorgeous granddaughter too.


Congratulations -- hugs to you and your wee little fellow.

they look so happy. I hope you have lots of cuddling time.

Shirley


----------



## darowil

Poledra65 said:


> Creative Knitting magazine Autumn 2013 page 14 Meriden Jacket. I'm also going to do the pattern on page 34 the Off Kilter Cardi for DSM, just have to figure out a color.


Can you post a photo of the off kilter cardigan? That sounds good and I loved the jacket for you aunt. Just might try and find the magazine if the cardi is as good!


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> She is completely mad so should fit in well here. :thumbup:


What a surprise being as she is a friend of yours


----------



## Railyn

Marianne818 said:


> Just popping in to quickly say I may not be on tonight or tomorrow, Mom had a bad fall in the bathroom,
> 
> So sorry to hear of your mother's fall. That is such a scary and dangerious situation. My prayers are with you. she will be sore tomorrow, I guess.


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> Can you post a photo of the off kilter cardigan? That sounds good and I loved the jacket for you aunt. Just might try and find the magazine if the cardi is as good!


Just a sec while I download it.


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> Who mentioned the *****ing Dreambird!!!!!! Don't tell anyone that I think I possibly might have done the first feather and the bit before the next feather. :roll:


Even if you don't usually use lifelines- maybe this calls for one! Imagine if you lost this (whisper) feather.


----------



## Poledra65

Well, I managed to get another 5 rows done on the sweater for my Aunt, even with the DH in the same room. lol... And didn't have to frog anything. So on that note I think I'll head to bed for an early night tonight, see you all in the morning and hopes, prayers, and positive energies going out to all. Kathy, stay safe on the roads, and in the parking lots.  We won't go there, but yes, DH has had his issues in parking lots, nothing major, just issues. 
Love and hugs. Night all.


----------



## darowil

Poledra65 said:


> Just a sec while I download it.


Thanks- it does look good. Now I need to wander off sometime and find one. If it wasn't that the closest place will be closed on a Sunday afternoon I would go off now- I've reached the point of having had enough of hearing David patiently talk to his mother and sister- who has successfully it seems stirred up her mother so she can't possibly be locked up in the terrible place that she can't get out off. As you can tell I have had enough- and am feeling as though I just want to get away from it all. How David is dealing with it I don't know. And 'm not helping the poor man by getting so annoyed. 
And I keep being reminded (by situations not people) that really my issues currently aren't as bad as so many others are facing.


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> Guess who came and surprised us at breakfast this morning?


Wow, is that a knit Sam????

How much precious little Bentley has changed. Love that sweet little baby.


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> Thanks- it does look good. Now I need to wander off sometime and find one. If it wasn't that the closest place will be closed on a Sunday afternoon I would go off now- I've reached the point of having had enough of hearing David patiently talk to his mother and sister- who has successfully it seems stirred up her mother so she can't possibly be locked up in the terrible place that she can't get out off. As you can tell I have had enough- and am feeling as though I just want to get away from it all. How David is dealing with it I don't know. And 'm not helping the poor man by getting so annoyed.
> And I keep being reminded (by situations not people) that really my issues currently aren't as bad as so many others are facing.


But maybe as stressful. If she doesn't go into the home where they have a room will his sister be willing and able to take care of her continually and consistantly no matter what? If not, then she needs to be quiet about it. Maybe your MIL's doctor could have a talk with the daughter, might get through to her a bit easier, but then maybe not. I can totally understand your frustration. If you can't find a copy there let me know and I'll see what I can do about sending you one. Hugs Darowil, and deep deep breaths. Night.


----------



## nicho

Hi again. I'm taking a break from boring household chores, so while I take a breather and enjoy an afternoon cuppa (tea being the preferred drink in this household, well at least in daylight hours!) I thought I would share with you what I bought on my day shopping in New York State with Marylou. Those photos are earlier on in this week's TP. Those 3 yarn shops we visited are all half an hour's drive (in different directions) from Newburgh, NY, in the beautiful Hudson Valley, so, if you are lucky enough to live nearby or are ever visiting the area, they are all worth a visit. Here where I live on the northern outskirts of Sydney, there are few yarn stores and they do not seem to have the choice of colours and yarn blends that I found in US stores. I found it difficult to choose but here is what I bought. I did post these photos a couple of weeks ago in Main I think, so apologies to those who have seen them before.


----------



## Railyn

He is a beautiful boy! Congrads.


----------



## darowil

Sandy congrats on the lovely new Great grandson.

Marianne hope your Mum has no lasting effects from her fall- she needs the bubble wrap even more than you I think. But don't give her yours- you still need it.

Pacer I think today (sunday) is your anniversary? Happy Annivesary and have a lovely day.


----------



## gagesmom

Welcome to the world Gunner :thumbup: :thumbup: 

I just finished the last of the different sizes of kids minion hats. Now I have to make some adult size ones.


----------



## darowil

Poledra65 said:


> But maybe as stressful. If she doesn't go into the home where they have a room will his sister be willing and able to take care of her continually and consistantly no matter what? If not, then she needs to be quiet about it. Maybe your MIL's doctor could have a talk with the daughter, might get through to her a bit easier, but then maybe not. I can totally understand your frustration. If you can't find a copy there let me know and I'll see what I can do about sending you one. Hugs Darowil, and deep deep breaths. Night.


Well she says she can, we don't think she can. She has no idea what is ahead- she is an awful lot like her mother. And they descend from an ostrich, so won't look any further than today.
David is going to try to organise a family conference with the doctor and the head of the home she has been offered the bed in (where she is now so they know what MIL is like). 
Not sure how she thinks she is going to give her mother fulltime care (if not essential now not far off), care for her 9 year old son (and the large number of extra-curricular activities he is taken to) and work close to fulltime. And musn't forget feeding her borders- and just possibly remembering she has a husband.
But David's mother sounds like she thinks David is only concerned for himself. The stupid thing is if this was the case we would send her to Melbourne and tell his sister to look after her. Then we wouldn't need to worry (well other than David listening to how much she hates being in Melbourne-as she was doing before she left there!). But I've reached the point of wanting him to just send her off today and let them cope with the fallout.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Having caught up on this week's ktp last night, realised that some of our favorites are face serious surgery for things like nasty tumors. {{{{{{{{{Gwen and others}}}}}}}}}

I did, as I'm sure I may have mentioned, a basic make your own lotion class at work yesterday. As a part of that was a little research into some of the essential oils. I know that some of our members will already know this, but I learnt that Calendula (marigold) is a powerful healing agent. So one pot I mixed had 3% calendula added to the base cream for a friend who has gone through radium twice and may have to go through it again. This is external use only, not for internal use, but it got me wondering, would there be a gargle that Gwen might be able to use as part of her healing with calendula in it.


----------



## Railyn

The first thing I thought of and it is was out is persimmon. (Sorry, I can't spell) Maybe peach pulp could be substituted but it would have a lot more moisture. Maybe even cooked carrots or sweetpotato. I don't like banana either and think they bother me so I haven't considered the recipe but you ask an interesting question.


----------



## busyworkerbee

KateB said:


> Julie - Luke is crawling!! More of a dragging himself along using his left elbow, but there is definite forward movement!


Well done Luke, now how long until baby radar will be needed to know where he is, they get fast, quiet and sneaky and love to bring us big people down to their level.


----------



## BJohn4223

darowil said:


> Welcome back Bonnie
> Recipe looks really good.
> Do you knit while sitting in the doctors waiting rooms?- sounds like you would get lots done!
> You don't seem to have been the only one last night who didn't sleep. Hope you problems can be delat with follwoing sleep studies.
> Swaps are fun- I am involved in the Australian swap every month.


I do some kind of needle work in the doctor's offices and waiting rooms. This week I made my first knitted dish cloth. Finished it tonight.

Sandy - congrats on the new gg baby. I have a grandson named Gunnar Lee. He is the sweetest young man - just turned 15. Hope your Gunner grows up to be half as good and he will be a jewel.


----------



## PurpleFi

jknappva said:


> Hi,Lyn. My daughter has traced my mother's father's family back for generations....The surname is Warren. The family home in Kent was Ripple Court...of course, that was centuries ago!
> Thank goodness, my daughter does the research...I just don't have the patience these days. I really can't say I'm a little of this and a bit of that since my DNA says 91% British Isles nd 9% East Euroean...although that 91% could mean anywhere in the British Isles so that could be a little of this and that!! LOL!
> JuneK
> JuneK


That makes you more British than me, I've got French blood. :roll:


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> That makes you more British than me, I've got French blood. :roll:


You should like green then you frog.
maybe thats the problem with your DB- living up to your background.


----------



## PurpleFi

darowil said:


> You should like green then you frog.
> maybe thats the problem with your DB- living up to your background.


Good evening Darowil. That could be it, although I do seem to have finished the first feather and am almost up to starting the next. Now I am a bit nervous of picking it up again. Think I will put in yet another lifeline.


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> I am just baking a sourdough loaf- it was the first one from a recipe I have not used for some time, and was going so slowly, I decided to cook it anyway, I think it has risen a little, but the bug smells as it should. This is a potato based bug- so guess what my diet is going to be based on for the next few days?!
> Otherwise life has to go on- I am so glad I have my little Ringo, to look after and follow me around. How is Oscar?
> Have not heard anything further from Sydney, and I am not initiating contact. To some extent the next move has to come from Fale himself.


I am glad too that you have Ringo... they are such good company. Oscar is doing good. He is very good considering he is still very young... he does have a "thing" for plants though, not quite destroying but stealing a flower or leaf as he passes by. Cheeky! Take care Julie.


----------



## Pontuf

Anyone know where i can watch season 3 of Downton Abbey. Its not n Netflix or Hulu.


----------



## Patches39

Sandy said:


> Introducing my great-grandson Gunner Alan
> weight-6 lbs. 10 oz. 20 1/2 inches long
> born-Friday, August 23,2013 7:16 pm.


congratulations, beautiful baby and mom, blessings for the family. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Marianne818 said:


> So far the cereal is not getting soggy, my sister of my heart Deb told me to only put in a small bit at a time so it stays crunchy, so far that is working!! I am using a scale that Daniel gave me for my b'day to measure the grams, trying to stay on target. in less than a week I have lost 3 lbs.. I know it's mostly water but is nice to see the lower number on the scales.. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Good for you! Glad to hear you have a milk that you can tolerate.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning froma very wet Surrey. Not a good day for a garden party, but I hope it will brighten up for the afternoon.

I just love all the photos - veggies, huge fryingpan, blue moons and wool. Welcome little Gunner.

Here's some more photos of Mini Sam exploring the garden before he set off for the USA


----------



## PurpleFi

Patches39 said:


> congratulations, beautiful baby and mom, blessings for the family. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Good morning, you're awake early. I'm still in bed!


----------



## PurpleFi

It's getting brighter here although it is still raining. Guess it's time for me to get up.


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning, you're awake early. I'm still in bed!


second night, can't sleep. well just waite it will come, sleep I mean.  
and a Good day to you :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

Patches39 said:


> second night, can't sleep. well just waite it will come, sleep I mean.
> and a Good day to you :thumbup:


Sending you sleepy vibes. I'm just about to get up.


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Sending you sleepy vibes. I'm just about to get up.


 :-D I'll take it.


----------



## sugarsugar

cmaliza said:


> ~~~~~~~~~Sam...can you get inside pictures of the Yarn Gallery? Looks terrific form the outside.....inside?
> 
> My cousin sent me this photo...once in a lifetime for the photographer! Just think if the captions that could go with this! :lol: I'm thinking...."you twitter too much!"
> Carol il/oh


 :thumbup: My caption is.... I am still talking! Then you can have your say.


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> The fruits of your labor look wonderful. How wonderful your garden was successful in spite of your not doing much with it this year. As you've heard from Marianne and myself, our gardens just floated away.


Thanks. I was not expecting some of them to grow. This is the first time I've had egg plants usually I get lots of blossoms but no fruits. The squash is bigger than usual. 
I didn't have to worry about my garden floating away, more like shriveling up from lack of water.


----------



## NanaCaren

Sandy said:


> Introducing my great-grandson Gunner Alan
> weight-6 lbs. 10 oz. 20 1/2 inches long
> born-Friday, August 23,2013 7:16 pm.


Welcome Gunner!! What a sweet heart. Congratulations on the great grandson.


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Don't know of nutritional value but what about apricots or mango?


Never thought of using mango, Chrissy might like it with them.


----------



## dollyclaire

PurpleFi said:


> That's right, when I make my knitting bag brooches I always put little ball of purple wool in the bag.


Please can you post a picture? They sound delightful


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning froma very wet Surrey. Not a good day for a garden party, but I hope it will brighten up for the afternoon.
> 
> I just love all the photos - veggies, huge fryingpan, blue moons and wool. Welcome little Gunner.
> 
> Here's some more photos of Mini Sam exploring the garden before he set off for the USA


Sure he would have had a wonderful time with the fairies- good size for them.
So it is still wet. The weather has sure been nice to the English cricketers- both times they have been in an unwinnable situation the weather has co-operated with them. Mind you they have played better than us- but nearly as much better than a 3-0 result would indicate.
If the team you follow in cricket determines your nationality I am an Aussie without a doubt. But all things being equal (such as no family over here) I would head back to the UK to live at the drop of a hat.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> I just found a suggestion for silken tofu, pureed beans, or yogurt ( I would think Greek would work best), zuccini?


The beans sound like the best choice. Hmm wonder with the zucchini, I could use half dried fruit and half zucchini to keep the moisture content the same. Can't have dairy or soy in them do to allergies.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I've done applesauce, grated carrots or grated zuchinni, and drained crushed pineapple but you may have to adjust the other ingredients to make up for the moisture content difference.



NanaCaren said:


> Anyone know a good substitute for bananas? Would like to make the cookies I posted for a couple people that are allergic.


----------



## sugarsugar

Poledra65 said:


> BJohn4223, You have been busy, goodness, I think you could do with a nice long nap.


Ditto.. :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning, you're awake early. I'm still in bed!


Now thats the way to do KP- bit difficult with mine! As Mac PC (are they still PCs I wonder?) with 21" screen its not quite portable.

Whatever happened to your partner in crime Penguin BTW?


----------



## dollyclaire

NanaCaren said:


> Anyone know a good substitute for bananas? Would like to make the cookies I posted for a couple people that are allergic.


Some peaches or even squash/sweet potato if not concerned about sweetness


----------



## RookieRetiree

Just precious....congratulations, Great Grandma (although you don't look like a GGma).



Sandy said:


> Introducing my great-grandson Gunner Alan
> weight-6 lbs. 10 oz. 20 1/2 inches long
> born-Friday, August 23,2013 7:16 pm.


----------



## sugarsugar

Patches39 said:


> You and I sister, cant't walk, talk,or read, and knit.LOL LOL :roll:


And me three!


----------



## RookieRetiree

That's all good news....good luck with getting the computer to behave itself.



nittergma said:


> OMG this computer is giving me so much trouble!! I did get to see the beautiful pictures from Kaikoura! I'll keep reading as I can I miss so much not reading! I think My BIL may be able to solve these problems at least I hope so!
> Yesterday we froze many, many dozen ears of corn and the rest that is left we're going to give to family that wants it. My huband is quite a gardener! I think he may have to scale back a little next year unless we find a good place to sell it as we can't set up anything here because of the parking. My husband is finally feeling better today he ate his first solid food in 2 weeks! It's good having him back to his old self again.
> I think I missed a few birthdays so I'm sorry.
> I took out all my WIPs from my knitting bag so I'll probably work on them. There are so many things I want to do I wish I could stay up 24 hours!! nittergma


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> I just LOVE miniSam!!!!. Of course love all the pictures. Was hoping it would arrive before you left for Seattle. PurpleFi had shared with me the news of his travel to you. Of course Max and Bentley are adorable too.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

PurpleFi said:


> Mini Sam before his trip across the Pond


Fantastic! You have done a great job.


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning all from a still very dark Great Bend. Race day, so I'm up extra early. 
Coffee for two this morning, or just two cups for one.


----------



## RookieRetiree

We do have our share of robins---they are usually our first birds of Spring. I love seeing them and the cardinals.



Pontuf said:


> Yes Zoe thanks so much . I just love this info on robins.
> 
> My parents had such huge beautiful robins in Illinois.
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> s.


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> DD's boyfriend came by with a mocha latte for her before she left on her trip to south GA to visit friends. She had already left so he gave it to me and came in to visit. We chatted for over 2 hours (closer to 3!) He is such a nice young man. He asked if I would allow Hannah to fly to NYC with him to meet his mother over the Christmas holiday. Said he understood if I said no, especially since she has never not been at home at Christmas and her birthday but did want to ask me. He even said they would be staying with his family and she would have her own guest room. He just really would like her to meet his family and see NYC. We discussed it and I said I had not problem with it but would need to also ask her dad. Ultimately thought DD is of age and could just go but I sooooo was impressed by him asking for our approval. Like I said, a very nice young man; and it is not BS from him either.
> 
> Well, stayed up late and got up too early so I'm headed to take a nap. Chat with everyone later. Peace, hugs, & prayers for everyone. Zzzzzzzzzz Time


Wow, he does sound like a lovely guy!


----------



## RookieRetiree

I went to a knitting and beading class at the MW Stitches Show....PM me and I'll share some of the tips, tools, etc.



pammie1234 said:


> I have been thinking of doing some beading, but I don't have a clue as to what size or kind to get. Any information will be appreciated.


----------



## NanaCaren

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, all! We survived the Fair - got there at 10 a.am. and left at about 3:30 p.m. The weather was perfect and if Bob's knees and my hips weren't so tired and sore, we probably would have stayed later. But, we saw all the things we wanted to see and had a great time.
> 
> Caren, have a safe trip taking Jamie back to school. Give her a hug from me. She is such a nice young lady, I enjoyed meeting her. By the way, that "sink full of coffee" made me laugh so hard, Bob came over to see what was going on and it made him laugh, too.
> 
> Sounds like you enjoyed the fair. I laughed about the sink of coffee too. I will need it for sure today. Jamie has to pack the truck up this morning, I didn't want it out over night incase of rain. I will give her a hug and pass on the complement.


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning all from a still very dark Great Bend. Race day, so I'm up extra early.
> Coffee for two this morning, or just two cups for one.


The one on the right was mine after yesterday's football. But today I was actully pleased when the team I almost always want to lose won! Them winning put beyond doubt that we will at least play one finals game this year (14th year in a row and 20 of the last 21 years. This from a team who in the previous 28 years had made them once!). During this 28 year period I was surrounded by supporters of a very successful team- the team I always want to lose, with an occasional exception like today when it is the Doggies benefit for Sturt to win.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Have a wonderful day...you'll have to let us know how you made MiniSam--he's so precious (just like the real one)!



PurpleFi said:


> It's getting brighter here although it is still raining. Guess it's time for me to get up.


----------



## darowil

Sam -you need a new avatar. You and MiniSam.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Oh - I like those, but I need the smiley face one -- the grumpy face one is now how I want to start the day. Enjoy the race!!



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning all from a still very dark Great Bend. Race day, so I'm up extra early.
> Coffee for two this morning, or just two cups for one.


----------



## PurpleFi

dollyclaire said:


> Please can you post a picture? They sound delightful


Here it is


----------



## darowil

Happy Birthday Shirley- seem to remember you saying you expected to be busy today so hope its an emjoyable busy day.


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> Here it is


They must need good eyesight- they are so small, but look like real bags. Don't think it would hold much though!


----------



## sassafras123

Darowel, so sorry to hear Davids sister stirring pot. Hope you do get some escape and away from that. Poor David.


----------



## angelam

Morning everyone. It's Sunday morning here. Only just managed to check in as my computer is playing up (again). At the moment I can't access my email so I managed to get into KTP by another route. Spent a lot of time yesterday trying to fix it without too much success. I may just fling it through the window today! It seems as though Google Chrome may be at the root of the problems - has anyone else had trouble with this? Then just to finish off the day as I went to lock up for the night at bedtime my back door handle broke! My door is locked shut and the only way to my back garden (as I live in a terrace house) is out the front door - round the block - and in the back gate! And it's raining! Seems like the only thing to do to keep me calm is knit - so that's what I'm going to be doing for most of the day. 
Sam - have a great trip to Seattle. Safe journey.
Kate - a great opening. You're doing a grand job.


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning all from a still very dark Great Bend. Race day, so I'm up extra early.
> Coffee for two this morning, or just two cups for one.


Thanks I needed that. :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

darowil said:


> They must need good eyesight- they are so small, but look like real bags. Don't think it would hold much though!


You'd be surprised. I made one for my GDs doll and she managed to stuff a huge amount in it!


----------



## PurpleFi

darowil said:


> Now thats the way to do KP- bit difficult with mine! As Mac PC (are they still PCs I wonder?) with 21" screen its not quite portable.
> 
> Whatever happened to your partner in crime Penguin BTW?


My computer is a very tiny palm top so easily transported. Not heard from Pengwin for ages, I think she now has another grandchild so is probably kept busy.


----------



## sugarsugar

NanaCaren said:


> Some of the vegetables from the garden. I have not really done any weeding or anything with it his year. I am surprised to have any of these.


Pretty good crop you have there! :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> Have a wonderful day...you'll have to let us know how you made MiniSam--he's so precious (just like the real one)!


It's from a pattern book for Knit your own Royal Family and I just adapted the pattern.


----------



## sugarsugar

kehinkle said:


> Took a side trip on the way here to see Iowa's biggest frypan. Also picked up some fresh veggies from a stand.
> 
> OH Kathy


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Marianne818 said:


> Just popping in to quickly say I may not be on tonight or tomorrow, Mom had a bad fall in the bathroom, she didn't hit her head but tore the skin off a pretty big spot on her arm. Nothing is broken she can move everything okay (she's always in pain when she moves) but no sharp or constant pains. I am to continue to watch her and if necessary call for an ambulance for transport. She seems in good spirits, hasn't asked for a pain pill which is a great sign really. I am going to sit in with her and find something to knit to keep my hands busy. Talked with her doctor and am following his advice, was really in a panic for awhile, but all is calm now and she is just going to rest. AND she will NOT be making trips to the bathroom without C or I to be with her, she is too unbalanced for the walk.
> Hugs, Loves and always in my prayers..
> Marianne


Oh gosh... i hope she is ok. Is she pretty much in bed most of the time coz am wondering if you might want to look into an alarm mat (i think thats what they are called) if she gets out of bed an alarm will go off and alert you. I know they use them in nursing homes... assume they are available. Sending you loads of bubble wrap wishes...... please mum no more falling.


----------



## sugarsugar

Sandy said:


> Introducing my great-grandson Gunner Alan
> weight-6 lbs. 10 oz. 20 1/2 inches long
> born-Friday, August 23,2013 7:16 pm.


Aaawww! So cute. Congratulations!


----------



## sugarsugar

Poledra65 said:


> Zoe, you always manage to come up with the most interesting information, keep it coming girl, I love it.  We learn the darnedest things at the TP. :thumbup:


Absolutely! I didnt know there was an Australian robin!


----------



## NanaCaren

The early morning sky around 5:48 am was absolutely lovely. Was watching between the race and the sky. Even got to see a couple of bats flying around. Kind of neat for me, I have been wondering if there were any in my bat houses.


----------



## angelam

PurpleFi your mini Sam is wonderful. Love all your photos too. You are one very talented lady.


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> Thanks- it does look good. Now I need to wander off sometime and find one. If it wasn't that the closest place will be closed on a Sunday afternoon I would go off now- I've reached the point of having had enough of hearing David patiently talk to his mother and sister- who has successfully it seems stirred up her mother so she can't possibly be locked up in the terrible place that she can't get out off. As you can tell I have had enough- and am feeling as though I just want to get away from it all. How David is dealing with it I don't know. And 'm not helping the poor man by getting so annoyed.
> And I keep being reminded (by situations not people) that really my issues currently aren't as bad as so many others are facing.


Oh dear, the sister really isnt helping things at all. When is she due to move in there? Hopefully she wont take long to settle and will make friends and maybe even be happy there...


----------



## sugarsugar

NanaCaren said:


> The early morning sky around 5:48 am was absolutely lovely. Was watching between the race and the sky. Even got to see a couple of bats flying around. Kind of neat for me, I have been wondering if there were any in my bat houses.


It is lovely :thumbup:


----------



## angelam

Marianne818 said:


> Just popping in to quickly say I may not be on tonight or tomorrow, Mom had a bad fall in the bathroom, she didn't hit her head but tore the skin off a pretty big spot on her arm. Nothing is broken she can move everything okay (she's always in pain when she moves) but no sharp or constant pains. I am to continue to watch her and if necessary call for an ambulance for transport. She seems in good spirits, hasn't asked for a pain pill which is a great sign really. I am going to sit in with her and find something to knit to keep my hands busy. Talked with her doctor and am following his advice, was really in a panic for awhile, but all is calm now and she is just going to rest. AND she will NOT be making trips to the bathroom without C or I to be with her, she is too unbalanced for the walk.
> Hugs, Loves and always in my prayers..
> Marianne


Sorry to hear about your Moms fall. Hopefully with rest and your care she will be feeling much better soon.


----------



## angelam

Poledra65 said:


> Dear StepMother.


Thanks. I was wondering that too!


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning all from a still very dark Great Bend. Race day, so I'm up extra early.
> Coffee for two this morning, or just two cups for one.


I'm in :-D may be the grumpy face should be mind, had very little sleep and feel grumpy. :shock:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Darowil, how terribly frustrating to have all the plans upset. So hard to go through this stage of life and to have everything all planned and then overturned. Hope somehow things get settled and you can have some time without stress.


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Here it is


You are so talented, one day I will one day, :-D I love your choice of colors,thanks for sharing. And yes I'm up and ready to start my day. :shock:


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> The early morning sky around 5:48 am was absolutely lovely. Was watching between the race and the sky. Even got to see a couple of bats flying around. Kind of neat for me, I have been wondering if there were any in my bat houses.


OH WOW! Breath taking :-D


----------



## KateB

Well I survived Luke's overnight, but it's true that you cope much better with kids when you are young! He was actually very good (but of course! :roll: ) and went to sleep about 8pm, up for some milk at 11 and slept again until 7 this morning, so can't really complain! I got a couple of photos (actually I got 10, but don't worry I'm not putting them all on!) of him today. Off now to read the 14 pages you've 'talked' since last night.


----------



## Patches39

KateB said:


> Well I survived Luke's overnight, but it's true that you cope much better with kids when you are young! He was actually very good (but of course! :roll: ) and went to sleep about 8pm, up for some milk at 11 and slept again until 7 this morning, so can't really complain! I got a couple of photos (actually I got 10, but don't worry I'm not putting them all on!) of him today. Off now to read the 14 pages you've 'talked' since last night.


So handsome, he is growing too, love that smile :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear, the sister really isnt helping things at all. When is she due to move in there? Hopefully she wont take long to settle and will make friends and maybe even be happy there...


Shes there on respite now- and has decided that it is a prison- she doesn't want to like it. And yet when she was in Melbourne she couldn't do wait to get away from Melbourne. A few days ago she had agreed to take the permanent bed but now it doesn't look like it will happen. And this isn't the first time they have messed things up between them- and there has to be a limit to how many times the staff can go out of their way to be helpful in getting her in and happy.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Busyworkerbee...Congrats on the course you took. I missed something re: gargle for Gwen to heal after surgery. Thought it was done on the outside of the neck, but things do change. Whatever you find out, let us know. I'm using arnica like crazy right now to help my shoulder heal.

Kate...Wow, Luke is crawling. Yay. I think they call that kind of crawl the military crawl. How cute. Did you ever see the documentary on children crawling? They filmed children crawling from underneath a see through floor and there were so many different ways of doing it and quite cute. Congratulations to Luke!

BJohn...Good Day and hope you get to have some time "not" in doctor's offices but good to get all those things out of the way and great that you pass the time with needlework. Hope all the appointments are good ones and wishing you lots of good days for knitting so you can show us your beautiful works. I don't know about bamboo for dishcloths. I once tried something other than cotton and it didn't work, but bamboo is different from what I used. Let us know. Maybe knit a very small square and see how it absorbs the water and dries. That is the thing with cotton, it absorbs water, dries quickly and feels nice on the face. I recently fell in love with Pima cotton but there are other ones, peaches and cream, etc., that are much better in price. I love my knit facecloths I made and now don't use regular facecloths. My favorite is a traveling vine one that I made for Lurker/Julie's workshop, so you can even experiment with patterns. So much fun. Julie said to make a facecloth as a practice for doing a new pattern, so what fun to have beautiful facecloths/dishcloths. Hope the bamboo works..


----------



## Cashmeregma

Julie...That sourdough bread sounds wonderful. It is my favorite!! I can't imagine the joy you get each day from the smell of your wonderful bread baking and your precious dog there to give you love and understanding better than anyone.


----------



## KateB

NanaCaren said:


> Some of the vegetables from the garden. I have not really done any weeding or anything with it his year. I am surprised to have any of these.


That's a good harvest! :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pontuf said:


> Anyone know where i can watch season 3 of Downton Abbey. Its not n Netflix or Hulu.


I was watching it on an internet someone on here recommended and it was free. I will see if I can find it for you. Sorry if someone already answered this. It was Lucy something, well the name started with an L. I'll get back to you. Found it: Simply June
http://www.simplyjune.org/2012/09/downton-abbey-first-full-episode-of.html

Thank You to whomever it was on here that told us about this site. Call the Midwife is on there too and a true story apparently.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Purple...can't wait to see your WIP!

I have to go now but hope all are well and I'll check back later.


----------



## KateB

darowil said:


> Sounds like a Haggis- they have different length legs don't they Kate?


Indeed they do, one long and one short! It's so they can run around on the mountains in the Highlands!


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> Well I survived Luke's overnight, but it's true that you cope much better with kids when you are young! He was actually very good (but of course! :roll: ) and went to sleep about 8pm, up for some milk at 11 and slept again until 7 this morning, so can't really complain! I got a couple of photos (actually I got 10, but don't worry I'm not putting them all on!) of him today. Off now to read the 14 pages you've 'talked' since last night.


It seems to me very sensible that we can't pregnant when we get older. No matter how delightful and well behaved the baby is they are exhausting creatures.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Some of the vegetables from the garden. I have not really done any weeding or anything with it his year. I am surprised to have any of these.


Caren, looks like your vegetable garden prefers the neglect!
JuneK


----------



## KateB

PurpleFi said:


> It's from a pattern book for Knit your own Royal Family and I just adapted the pattern.


Wow Sam....blue blood!


----------



## SaxonLady

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you so much! I went to Worthing once as a nine year old, many moons ago, to visit my uncle Theodore before he moved the family to Yorkshire. I do hope you are enjoying the Knitting Tea Party!


I've lived in Worthing for most of my life and love it. It really is Sunny Worthing. We just do not often get bad weather. You are welcome to come again. I'd show you all the knitting and coffee shops!


----------



## jknappva

Going to sign off for now. Julie, rest well as the rest of you.

OH Kathy[/quote]

Hi, Kathy, so glad you have some time off to recuperate and visit. I will definitely add Matt to my prayers. Sincerely hope this is something completely unrelated to cancer.
JuneK


----------



## SaxonLady

darowil said:


> Welcome- I don't think I've seen you on the Tea Party before. Feel free to visit us again- we always have plenty of room at our eve rexpanding table and limitless supply of tea, coffee etc. And plenty of food. Just as well the table expands as we would too if we ate everything that comes to the table- or we wouldn't all fit.


I have occasionally followed the Tea Party, but I possibly have never responded. It takes a lot of following unless you read every word every time!


----------



## SaxonLady

jknappva said:


> Thanks for the lovely picture of the pink dianthus...and what a chubby little robin!
> JuneK


He's chubby because Purplefi feeds him. And all the other wildlife in her garden.


----------



## KateB

Caught up at last!
Kehinkle - Keeping Matt in my thoughts.
Marianne - Your poor mum! The bathroom's the worst place to fall, you're always going to hit something. Hope she's not too sore today.
Sassafras - Good to hear you're out walking with Maya again, but don't overdo it.
Pacer - Happy anniversary!
Sandy - What a beautiful wee boy!! Congratulations.
Nittergma - Glad to hear your DH's feeling better.
Ezenby - wonderful moon pic!
Darowil - Hope your troubles with your MIL get resolved soon.
PurpleFI - That's a great wee brooch! :thumbup: 
Angelam - I hope you get your back door fixed soon, that sounds like quite a trek to get round the back!
NanaCaren - Lovely sunrise photo.
Luke's gone home and the sun is out, so I'm off for a quiet seat in the garden....hopefully I won't fall asleep!


----------



## jknappva

AND she will NOT be making trips to the bathroom without C or I to be with her, she is too unbalanced for the walk. 
Hugs, Loves and always in my prayers.. 
Marianne[/quote]

I'm so sorry that your Mom had such a bad fall. Will say and extra prayer for her AND you. 
Please know you're always in my thoughts and prayers..
hugs,
JuneK


----------



## Pontuf

Tthanks so much Angora, i wasn't able to open it in the past on my ipad but maybe now thqt the apple store updated my i pad i may be able to. I just bookmarked it to my home age and will try later, crossing my fingers....

Pontuf



Angora1 said:


> I was watching it on an internet someone on here recommended and it was free. I will see if I can find it for you. Sorry if someone already answered this. It was Lucy something, well the name started with an L. I'll get back to you. Found it: Simply June
> http://www.simplyjune.org/2012/09/downton-abbey-first-full-episode-of.html
> 
> Thank You to whomever it was on here that told us about this site. Call the Midwife is on there too and a true story apparently.


----------



## jknappva

Sandy said:


> Introducing my great-grandson Gunner Alan
> weight-6 lbs. 10 oz. 20 1/2 inches long
> born-Friday, August 23,2013 7:16 pm.


Oh, he's a darling and Mom and Great-grandma look pretty darn good too!!
congrats to all!
JuneK


----------



## Pontuf

PurpleFi said:


> Here it is


SOOOO cute purple! Thanks for posting!

Pontuf


----------



## jknappva

To all a very deep feeling of companionship...thanks for the friendship and warm good feeling. Prayers for those that need extra support to make it through this life. 
Always have Julie in my thoughts. ~Pat~ The moon picture is coming up.[/quote]

I thought about you when I heard about the fire in your state!! Wondered if you'd be involved behind the scenes. Has to be a very difficult job.
Blessings and prayers that all the fire fighters stay safe.
JuneK


----------



## HandyFamily

NanaCaren said:


> The early morning sky around 5:48 am was absolutely lovely. Was watching between the race and the sky. Even got to see a couple of bats flying around. Kind of neat for me, I have been wondering if there were any in my bat houses.


Oooooo... wow.
How *do* you take all these beautiful pictures?
Wish I could learn...
Whenever I try to picture something... it's blurry at best...


----------



## jknappva

Ezenby said:


> The blue moon picture is coming up. Where did it go...


A beautiful picture but really scary situation!!
JuneK


----------



## KateB

Designer1234 - Happy Birthday Shirley!!


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Mini Sam before his trip across the Pond


He is wonderful! And he and miniPurplefi looked great together. If only we could transport ourselves so easily...


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I managed to get another 5 rows done on the sweater for my Aunt, even with the DH in the same room. lol... And didn't have to frog anything. So on that note I think I'll head to bed for an early night tonight, see you all in the morning and hopes, prayers, and positive energies going out to all. Kathy, stay safe on the roads, and in the parking lots.  We won't go there, but yes, DH has had his issues in parking lots, nothing major, just issues.
> Love and hugs. Night all.


Love, love, love the picture.....He needs to bring several friends for all the yarn we need!!!
Glad DH is home safely...I understand completely about the parking lots...I've had a couple of 'issues' in parking lots!!
JuneK


----------



## Pontuf

Stay safe. You And your team are in our prayers.

Pontuf



Ezenby said:


> Hello all. Been away on a fire assignment. They took my computer away today ...not able to access KTP. Could at least read along when I had a quite time. Only have five more days. Told them today that this is the last time because it is too much for me at my age. They let me go home at night because it is an easy driving distance from home....six am to six pm which is a short day lol. Usually it is 6am to 10pm. Zoe... saw your blue moon...thanks. This is the blue moon setting in the west with the effects from fire, smoke and evening light. I may not be here talking but try to read along....did good until they removed my computer. Hope tomorrow I get a replacement. Change over of Team. Have the Southern Emergency Management Team assigned today. From Texas to Georgia personnel with lots of yawls!! lol . Very nice people.
> To all a very deep feeling of companionship...thanks for the friendship and warm good feeling. Prayers for those that need extra support to make it through this life.
> Always have Julie in my thoughts. ~Pat~ The moon picture is coming up.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Sam, Saxy is one of my English KP friends. She lives on the south coast. She is completely mad so should fit in well here. :thumbup:


Thanks for the endorsement, but I thought I was one of the sensible ones!


----------



## jknappva

nicho said:


> Hi again. I'm taking a break from boring household chores, so while I take a breather and enjoy an afternoon cuppa (tea being the preferred drink in this household, well at least in daylight hours!) I thought I would share with you what I bought on my day shopping in New York State with Marylou. Those photos are earlier on in this week's TP. Those 3 yarn shops we visited are all half an hour's drive (in different directions) from Newburgh, NY, in the beautiful Hudson Valley, so, if you are lucky enough to live nearby or are ever visiting the area, they are all worth a visit. Here where I live on the northern outskirts of Sydney, there are few yarn stores and they do not seem to have the choice of colours and yarn blends that I found in US stores. I found it difficult to choose but here is what I bought. I did post these photos a couple of weeks ago in Main I think, so apologies to those who have seen them before.


Looks as if you had fun shopping!
JuneK


----------



## Designer1234

KateB said:


> Designer1234 - Happy Birthday Shirley!!


Thank you Kate-- I loved the picture of Luke -

The family are taking me out for lunch today - we had a bit of a picnic yesterday --


----------



## SaxonLady

AZ Sticks said:


> Any friend of PurpleFi's is a friend of ours............


Thank you very much.


----------



## Poledra65

nicho said:


> Hi again. I'm taking a break from boring household chores, so while I take a breather and enjoy an afternoon cuppa (tea being the preferred drink in this household, well at least in daylight hours!) I thought I would share with you what I bought on my day shopping in New York State with Marylou. Those photos are earlier on in this week's TP. Those 3 yarn shops we visited are all half an hour's drive (in different directions) from Newburgh, NY, in the beautiful Hudson Valley, so, if you are lucky enough to live nearby or are ever visiting the area, they are all worth a visit. Here where I live on the northern outskirts of Sydney, there are few yarn stores and they do not seem to have the choice of colours and yarn blends that I found in US stores. I found it difficult to choose but here is what I bought. I did post these photos a couple of weeks ago in Main I think, so apologies to those who have seen them before.


Great yarns, I think you chose well, it is hard though isn't it, just to pick a few? I have that same problem.


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> Welcome to the world Gunner :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> I just finished the last of the different sizes of kids minion hats. Now I have to make some adult size ones.


Those are way too cute, I'm going to have to make one of those, at least one. lol


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> That makes you more British than me, I've got French blood. :roll:


LOL!!! Well, considering that my daughter traced the family line back to France...well, Normandy before the infamous invasion by "the Conqueror", (I think she said they came over in his entourage or fighters, who knows?) I guess I have some of that blood also!!
I think genealogy is fascinating but not as fascinating as my knitting!!
JuneK


----------



## RookieRetiree

That is darling....


PurpleFi said:


> Here it is


----------



## SaxonLady

thewren said:


> that is wonderful putplefi - how far from you does she live? and yes - she should fit right in. does she also love
> 
> sam
> 
> purple


No, she loves blues and greens and in-betweens.


----------



## Pontuf

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SHIRLEY!


XOXOXO. (((((((((((HUGS))))))))))))


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning froma very wet Surrey. Not a good day for a garden party, but I hope it will brighten up for the afternoon.
> 
> I just love all the photos - veggies, huge fryingpan, blue moons and wool. Welcome little Gunner.
> 
> Here's some more photos of Mini Sam exploring the garden before he set off for the USA


Hope MiniSam shared his enjoyment with the original Sam, who wants to come and live with the fairies in your garden.
But then, don't we all?!
JuneK


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> Well she says she can, we don't think she can. She has no idea what is ahead- she is an awful lot like her mother. And they descend from an ostrich, so won't look any further than today.
> David is going to try to organise a family conference with the doctor and the head of the home she has been offered the bed in (where she is now so they know what MIL is like).
> Not sure how she thinks she is going to give her mother fulltime care (if not essential now not far off), care for her 9 year old son (and the large number of extra-curricular activities he is taken to) and work close to fulltime. And musn't forget feeding her borders- and just possibly remembering she has a husband.
> But David's mother sounds like she thinks David is only concerned for himself. The stupid thing is if this was the case we would send her to Melbourne and tell his sister to look after her. Then we wouldn't need to worry (well other than David listening to how much she hates being in Melbourne-as she was doing before she left there!). But I've reached the point of wanting him to just send her off today and let them cope with the fallout.


That's pretty much what I was afraid of. :roll: Well, hopefully the family conference will help a bit, and I wonder what DS's husband thinks of it all. Oh well, I'm with you, send her off, but unfortunately you and DH would be the ones trying to find another alternative when they finally figure out that it's not going to work. :shock:


----------



## SaxonLady

thewren said:


> the purple knitting was done on toothpicks - the needles you see are what it is knitted with. outstanding.
> 
> sam


when I was 5 I wanted to knit a skirt for a tiny doll. I knitted it with cotton and two darning needles - my first complete project. I wouldn't want to do it now.


----------



## RookieRetiree

There's that smile we love so much.



KateB said:


> Well I survived Luke's overnight, but it's true that you cope much better with kids when you are young! He was actually very good (but of course! :roll: ) and went to sleep about 8pm, up for some milk at 11 and slept again until 7 this morning, so can't really complain! I got a couple of photos (actually I got 10, but don't worry I'm not putting them all on!) of him today. Off now to read the 14 pages you've 'talked' since last night.


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Here it is


You have so much patience to knit something so tiny! I sometimes have trouble with regular knitting! I would love to do something like that. It's so cute...you have so much talent!
JuneK


----------



## purl2diva

Happy birthday, Shirley. Enjoy your day. Thanks for all that you have brought to the TP and KP..


----------



## jknappva

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, Shirley. Hope you have a wonderful day.
Many hugs to you and Pat!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> The early morning sky around 5:48 am was absolutely lovely. Was watching between the race and the sky. Even got to see a couple of bats flying around. Kind of neat for me, I have been wondering if there were any in my bat houses.


Oh, Caren. That is absolutely gorgeous!!! Thank so much for sending that. 
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

KateB said:


> Well I survived Luke's overnight, but it's true that you cope much better with kids when you are young! He was actually very good (but of course! :roll: ) and went to sleep about 8pm, up for some milk at 11 and slept again until 7 this morning, so can't really complain! I got a couple of photos (actually I got 10, but don't worry I'm not putting them all on!) of him today. Off now to read the 14 pages you've 'talked' since last night.


Luke is the happiest baby!!! He's always smiling....such a little sweetheart!
JuneK


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning froma very wet Surrey. Not a good day for a garden party, but I hope it will brighten up for the afternoon.
> 
> I just love all the photos - veggies, huge fryingpan, blue moons and wool. Welcome little Gunner.
> 
> Here's some more photos of Mini Sam exploring the garden before he set off for the USA


Oh my, Mini Sam really got around, I bet the Fairies were just as happy to see him as we are to see Sam. :thumbup:


----------



## SaxonLady

Sandy said:


> Introducing my great-grandson Gunner Alan
> weight-6 lbs. 10 oz. 20 1/2 inches long
> born-Friday, August 23,2013 7:16 pm.


Adorable. Lucky Great-Grandma!


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> It seems to me very sensible that we can't pregnant when we get older. No matter how delightful and well behaved the baby is they are exhausting creatures.


And I'll say AMEN!!
JuneK


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning all from a still very dark Great Bend. Race day, so I'm up extra early.
> Coffee for two this morning, or just two cups for one.


I'll take two.  Well, maybe three or four the way I feel about getting up this morning. 
You and Jamie have a safe trip, tell her to have a great year!! Hugs to you both.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Happy Birthday Designer123/Shirley!! Hope you are celebrating to the fullest this weekend. Thanks for all you do and have done for KP and KTP and the workshops. I'm inspired by you daily by all the lovely things that you do and the lovely lady that you are. You are a testament to bravery, resilience, good humor, and unconditional love.


----------



## jknappva

SaxonLady said:


> Thank you very much.


And always welcome!!
JuneK


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> Here it is


I can't imagine how you make something that small so perfect, they look great, I'd go cross eyed trying to do something like that. :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> I'll take two.  Well, maybe three or four the way I feel about getting up this morning.
> You and Jamie have a safe trip, tell her to have a great year!! Hugs to you both.


Humph!! I pretty much feel that way most mornings!!
Is DH home for a day or so!?
JuneK


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> The early morning sky around 5:48 am was absolutely lovely. Was watching between the race and the sky. Even got to see a couple of bats flying around. Kind of neat for me, I have been wondering if there were any in my bat houses.


Gorgeous!!! Now that's one for a frame on the wall or at the very least, a post card. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

KateB said:


> Well I survived Luke's overnight, but it's true that you cope much better with kids when you are young! He was actually very good (but of course! :roll: ) and went to sleep about 8pm, up for some milk at 11 and slept again until 7 this morning, so can't really complain! I got a couple of photos (actually I got 10, but don't worry I'm not putting them all on!) of him today. Off now to read the 14 pages you've 'talked' since last night.


Oh he's just growing like a cute little weed, that smile just brightens up everything.


----------



## sassafras123

Luke, as ever, is adorable.


----------



## Designer1234

Poledra65 said:


> That's pretty much what I was afraid of. :roll: Well, hopefully the family conference will help a bit, and I wonder what DS's husband thinks of it all. Oh well, I'm with you, send her off, but unfortunately you and DH would be the ones trying to find another alternative when they finally figure out that it's not going to work. :shock:


This seems to happen so often -- I pray that I won't do that to my Children. 
We were in that situation too and it was so difficult- we didn't have a brother or sister interfering but mil was soooo difficult. Pat finally told her she had no choice, the doctor's told her the same -- and she moved. actually it took about a month but she ended up fairly happy-

Sometimes children of elderly people need to 'run things', and sometimes they feel guilty for things that happened in the past. sometimes they feel a sense of power as the shoe is on the other foot.

You and David know you have her best interests at heart and have done what you can. Don't let him listen to his mother about being selfish -- Old people are sometimes very unkind but also very smart and know what buttons to push. Good luck. If his sister insists, and his Mother agrees and they don't listen, then there really isn't much you can do. She is not doing her Mother a favor.

Maybe a conference with the doctor and the care center and his sister and you both will help solve the problem- it sounds like an excellent idea to try to convince Sis that it is best for her mother. 
.

It won't be that long before Pat and I will be in that situation -- we have made a pact with each other that neither of us will do that to our children, if one of us is left alone. very worrisome for you.


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> Love, love, love the picture.....He needs to bring several friends for all the yarn we need!!!
> Glad DH is home safely...I understand completely about the parking lots...I've had a couple of 'issues' in parking lots!!
> JuneK


LOL!!


----------



## Poledra65

Happy Birthday Shirley!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Designer1234

Poledra65 said:


> Happy Birthday Shirley!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thank you so much.


----------



## Designer1234

purl2diva said:


> Happy birthday, Shirley. Enjoy your day. Thanks for all that you have brought to the TP and KP..


Thank you very much!


----------



## martina

Happy Birthday. 21 again?


----------



## Designer1234

jknappva said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY, Shirley. Hope you have a wonderful day.
> Many hugs to you and Pat!
> JuneK


We are going out with the family for lunch and had a little picnic yesterday-- I am so thankful we are all together.

I Pray we never cause them unhappiness as we get old.


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> Humph!! I pretty much feel that way most mornings!!
> Is DH home for a day or so!?
> JuneK


 Me too. Yes, he had to run the truck to the shop just a few minutes ago and also clean it out and spray it down just a bit, then he'll be home for the rest of the day. He may have a run to Denver tomorrow, but that's usually an easy one, out in the morning and home by 5 or 6pm, then he'll probably be back off to Michigan again. Oh well, he wanted to drive truck, he's definitely getting his driving in.


----------



## Designer1234

RookieRetiree said:


> Happy Birthday Designer123/Shirley!! Hope you are celebrating to the fullest this weekend. Thanks for all you do and have done for KP and KTP and the workshops. I'm inspired by you daily by all the lovely things that you do and the lovely lady that you are. You are a testament to bravery, resilience, good humor, and unconditional love.


How kind of you to say those nice things! I love KP and especially this wonderful place -- It has helped me heal by being here with you all. Life is good and I hope it continues .I can't believe the friends I have made here and the constant unending support we give each other.

you are all my sisters. Sam is such a wonderful leader and so absolutely kind -- it radiates from him. All of you individually are dear to me.


----------



## Designer1234

SaxonLady said:


> I have occasionally followed the Tea Party, but I possibly have never responded. It takes a lot of following unless you read every word every time!


I am glad you are joining Purple and the rest of us. We value her highly -- and welcome you. I know it is rather over whelming trying to keep track of people here but well worth the effort. Please stay and join in -- Purple is a joy to us and if you are her friend you will be too.


----------



## Designer1234

angelam said:


> Sorry to hear about your Moms fall. Hopefully with rest and your care she will be feeling much better soon.


I hope she doesn't have too may after effects. You are in our thoughts.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Happy birthday Shirley!!!! Zoe


----------



## Designer1234

HandyFamily said:


> Oooooo... wow.
> How *do* you take all these beautiful pictures?
> Wish I could learn...
> Whenever I try to picture something... it's blurry at best...


What a beautiful sky -- I love your photos Caren. You do a great job. It looks like you have a wonderful place -- your views and pictures are outstanding. thanks for sending them to us all.


----------



## Designer1234

PurpleFi said:


> My computer is a very tiny palm top so easily transported. Not heard from Pengwin for ages, I think she now has another grandchild so is probably kept busy.


I think Mac's and PC's are two completely different types of computers. Nowadays they have adjusted things so that our Macs are more compatible - with PC's but when I started there were a lot of PC programs that wouldn't work on my Mac. Now it is generally able to access and use most programs. I have to admit I love my mac. Although I don't like the mail program on Safari --

Why do they always want to change things when those things work. I wish I could transfer the mail program from my 7 year old mac to this new one with all the bells and whistles. oh well.


----------



## Designer1234

PurpleFi said:


> Here it is


I have one of those! My grand daughter asked me if she could put it in her collection so I gave it to her. I love the little straight pin knitting needles. She has a wall hanging of pins that people have given her as well as those she has made.

Purple's little bags are so tiny -- about l.5" wide with little handles and pins with knobs on the end as needles. they are so great. The one you sent me after the workshop has a place of honor.


----------



## Poledra65

LOLOL!!


----------



## 5mmdpns

busyworkerbee said:


> Having caught up on this week's ktp last night, realised that some of our favorites are face serious surgery for things like nasty tumors. {{{{{{{{{Gwen and others}}}}}}}}}
> 
> I did, as I'm sure I may have mentioned, a basic make your own lotion class at work yesterday. As a part of that was a little research into some of the essential oils. I know that some of our members will already know this, but I learnt that Calendula (marigold) is a powerful healing agent. So one pot I mixed had 3% calendula added to the base cream for a friend who has gone through radium twice and may have to go through it again. This is external use only, not for internal use, but it got me wondering, would there be a gargle that Gwen might be able to use as part of her healing with calendula in it.


A good gargle can be made with 1 cup of water and 1/2 tsp of tea tree oil. The tea tree oil has much greater proven healing and anti-bacterial/anti-viral qualities than the marigold does. It would be the one of my choice anyways. Zoe


----------



## Gweniepooh

Darowil I'm sorry your SIL is not helping the situation with MIL. How annoying. Prayers to you that your David will be able to get everything settled quickly.


darowil said:


> Thanks- it does look good. Now I need to wander off sometime and find one. If it wasn't that the closest place will be closed on a Sunday afternoon I would go off now- I've reached the point of having had enough of hearing David patiently talk to his mother and sister- who has successfully it seems stirred up her mother so she can't possibly be locked up in the terrible place that she can't get out off. As you can tell I have had enough- and am feeling as though I just want to get away from it all. How David is dealing with it I don't know. And 'm not helping the poor man by getting so annoyed.
> And I keep being reminded (by situations not people) that really my issues currently aren't as bad as so many others are facing.


----------



## Railyn

The broach is so clever and cute. Do you make them to sell? I would guess they are very popular.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Interesting Heather. I've made soap in the past putting calendula in it (not the oil) as an exfoliate for the feet. Worked beautifully. It sounds as if you are truly enjoying your work. I am so glad. I know I loved making soaps years ago.



busyworkerbee said:


> Having caught up on this week's ktp last night, realised that some of our favorites are face serious surgery for things like nasty tumors. {{{{{{{{{Gwen and others}}}}}}}}}
> 
> I did, as I'm sure I may have mentioned, a basic make your own lotion class at work yesterday. As a part of that was a little research into some of the essential oils. I know that some of our members will already know this, but I learnt that Calendula (marigold) is a powerful healing agent. So one pot I mixed had 3% calendula added to the base cream for a friend who has gone through radium twice and may have to go through it again. This is external use only, not for internal use, but it got me wondering, would there be a gargle that Gwen might be able to use as part of her healing with calendula in it.


----------



## Gweniepooh




----------



## Gweniepooh

Once again, I really love these. I've downloaded the pattern from Ravelry.


gagesmom said:


> Welcome to the world Gunner :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> I just finished the last of the different sizes of kids minion hats. Now I have to make some adult size ones.


----------



## Designer1234

martina said:


> Happy Birthday. 21 again?


I wish! Life has been pretty good so far so I guess I just continue -- grin.


----------



## 5mmdpns

sugarsugar said:


> Absolutely! I didnt know there was an Australian robin!


http://www.birdsinbackyards.net/species/Petroica-boodang


----------



## Gweniepooh

Now that is just too cute! Such detail!


PurpleFi said:


> Here it is


----------



## Designer1234

pammie1234 said:


> I have been thinking of doing some beading, but I don't have a clue as to what size or kind to get. Any information will be appreciated.


purple is going to teach a basic beading class in January and we have another teacher who will teach advanced beading in February, I think_ (I don't have my calendar handy. So I will be announcing them in the new year.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Goodness angelam you have had quite a run of dilemmas. I too have had problems with Google chrome lately. I've switched to Firefox because of it. Terrible about the door handle. Hope you'll be able to get it fixed soon; what a royal pain that must be. Enjoy your knitting and relax.


angelam said:


> Morning everyone. It's Sunday morning here. Only just managed to check in as my computer is playing up (again). At the moment I can't access my email so I managed to get into KTP by another route. Spent a lot of time yesterday trying to fix it without too much success. I may just fling it through the window today! It seems as though Google Chrome may be at the root of the problems - has anyone else had trouble with this? Then just to finish off the day as I went to lock up for the night at bedtime my back door handle broke! My door is locked shut and the only way to my back garden (as I live in a terrace house) is out the front door - round the block - and in the back gate! And it's raining! Seems like the only thing to do to keep me calm is knit - so that's what I'm going to be doing for most of the day.
> Sam - have a great trip to Seattle. Safe journey.
> Kate - a great opening. You're doing a grand job.


----------



## Designer1234

jknappva said:


> And I'll say AMEN!!
> JuneK


That is all most of us would need-- I guess things were planned correctly! :shock: :shock: :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh

That is lovely. thank you for sharing.


NanaCaren said:


> The early morning sky around 5:48 am was absolutely lovely. Was watching between the race and the sky. Even got to see a couple of bats flying around. Kind of neat for me, I have been wondering if there were any in my bat houses.


----------



## Designer1234

5mmdpns said:


> Happy birthday Shirley!!!! Zoe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thankyou very much Zoe -- I showed Pat the 'birthday wishes' and am going to keep that link-- he especially liked the bull dog! I liked the little puppy. Hayley will really enjoy it I know.
> 
> you come up with some wonderful links. Shirley


----------



## Gweniepooh

Kate he is just a cute, cute baby. Love the bed head, sleepy picture. Looks like he crawls like my oldest DD did so many years ago.


KateB said:


> Well I survived Luke's overnight, but it's true that you cope much better with kids when you are young! He was actually very good (but of course! :roll: ) and went to sleep about 8pm, up for some milk at 11 and slept again until 7 this morning, so can't really complain! I got a couple of photos (actually I got 10, but don't worry I'm not putting them all on!) of him today. Off now to read the 14 pages you've 'talked' since last night.


----------



## melyn

Happy Birthday Shirley, hope u have a great day xx lyn


----------



## melyn

wonder if I am hungry, I just read I had to run to the tuck shop rofl


Poledra65 said:


> Me too. Yes, he had to run the truck to the shop just a few minutes ago and also clean it out and spray it down just a bit, then he'll be home for the rest of the day. He may have a run to Denver tomorrow, but that's usually an easy one, out in the morning and home by 5 or 6pm, then he'll probably be back off to Michigan again. Oh well, he wanted to drive truck, he's definitely getting his driving in.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I agree on the tea tree oil...I would alternate the salt water gargle and the tea tree oil gargle when I had the horrible sore throat and laryngitis. It helped tremendously!

I love the little knitting basket and I found this one to use as a tree ornament....it's double the size of yours, PurpleFi, but using a smaller needle and lighter yarn, it would be quite small. I think I'm going to try it and put in my ends of the sock yarn and give them as ornaments when I give the kids their homemade socks for Christmas.. Then, even after the socks have worn out and gone, there will still be the memory of them. I found some "marking pins" at the WEBS booth at the MW Stitches Show that look just like miniature bamboo knitting needles.

Marianne, so sorry to hear about your Mom's fall. The bathroom is really a dangerous place. I hope that you all recover from that (such a scare for all of you) and are able to get into a routine again. My prayers and hugs for you always.

I love all the sunrise and sunset photos and the cups of coffee. I've been drinking plain black coffee since I started the DASH diet so a cup of the frothy creamy coffee will be my treat after next week when I move into phase 2 of the diet. So far, I've lost 7 lbs. so it's working. 

I'm still taking my meds, but hope that the Dr. will let me try to go off of them when I see him in mid-September. I have the round of doctor appointments plus dental and vision check-ups...I dread when this time of year comes around. You'd think I'd be over the anxiety after being cancer-free for over 5 years, but I guess that worry never goes away.

Love to all and extra prayers for those in need.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Angora1 said:


> Busyworkerbee...Congrats on the course you took. I missed something re: gargle for Gwen to heal after surgery. Thought it was done on the outside of the neck, but things do change.
> 
> You are correct Angora...the surgery is done from the outside going in through the front of the neck. Suppose to take about 1 and 1/2 hours to do according to the doc. I must admit I was caught quite off guard when they told me I needed surgery but hey, it is what it is and I know I will feel much better.


----------



## Gweniepooh




----------



## SaxonLady

Designer1234 said:


> I am glad you are joining Purple and the rest of us. We value her highly -- and welcome you. I know it is rather over whelming trying to keep track of people here but well worth the effort. Please stay and join in -- Purple is a joy to us and if you are her friend you will be too.


Thank you Designer. I know she thinks the world of you.


----------



## Designer1234

SaxonLady said:


> Thank you Designer. I know she thinks the world of you.


Yes London Girl, Purplefi and I became friends when they taught their wonderful workshop. We will remain friends - also all the people on the TP are lifelong friends. so you are very welcome and I hope you will join in.


----------



## Poledra65

melyn said:


> wonder if I am hungry, I just read I had to run to the tuck shop rofl


LOLOL!! Breakfast just might be in order. 
:lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh

You said it all Designer....ditto from me SaxonLady.You are a welcome addition to the KTP!

Also happy birthday Shirley! Realize I sent you the ecard a week early...so sorry I had the wrong date but the sentiments are true. You are such a gem and give us all so much. Hope your day/weekend is joyous!

quote=Designer1234]I am glad you are joining Purple and the rest of us. We value her highly -- and welcome you. I know it is rather over whelming trying to keep track of people here but well worth the effort. Please stay and join in -- Purple is a joy to us and if you are her friend you will be too.[/quote]


----------



## Gweniepooh

Poledra65 said:


> LOLOL!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SaxonLady

Designer1234 said:


> Yes London Girl, Purplefi and I became friends when they taught their wonderful workshop. We will remain friends - also all the people on the TP are lifelong friends. so you are very welcome and I hope you will join in.


I forgot to say: Many Happy returns of the day! Have a good one.


----------



## darowil

Poledra65 said:


> LOLOL!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: We are not a boring lot that is for sure.


----------



## RookieRetiree

http://www.addinadeln.de/english/webstrick_videos.php

Just saw this on an British website -- if you're interested in weaving another yarn through your knitting, here's an option for you.

It is clever, but I don't have any need for it at the moment.


----------



## Designer1234

Gweniepooh said:


> You said it all Designer....ditto from me SaxonLady.You are a welcome addition to the KTP!
> 
> Also happy birthday Shirley! Realize I sent you the ecard a week early...so sorry I had the wrong date but the sentiments are true. You are such a gem and give us all so much. Hope your day/weekend is joyous!
> 
> Gwen - I never got it -- my mail program is acting up. However, thank you soooo much. You are a dear friend.


----------



## KateB

Gweniepooh said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Busyworkerbee...Congrats on the course you took. I missed something re: gargle for Gwen to heal after surgery. Thought it was done on the outside of the neck, but things do change.
> 
> You are correct Angora...the surgery is done from the outside going in through the front of the neck. Suppose to take about 1 and 1/2 hours to do according to the doc. I must admit I was caught quite off guard when they told me I needed surgery but hey, it is what it is and I know I will feel much better.
> 
> 
> 
> When my DS broke his neck they operated from the front of his neck too. He had a plate and 4 screws put in, but he has had no problems since. I hope your op goes well too.
Click to expand...


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: We are not a boring lot that is for sure.


LOL!! That's no joke!! lol


----------



## Poledra65

KateB said:


> When my DS broke his neck they operated from the front of his neck too. He had a plate and 4 screws put in, but he has had no problems since. I hope your op goes well too.


Oh that just sounds too painful, I sure glad he hasn't had any problems and hope that he doesn't ever.


----------



## KateB

I'm so excited, my DH has bought me an iPad for my birthday (which isn't until 4th September) but he gave me it early as my DS is here today to set it up for me. I'm am using it to write this and so far so good! :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

Poledra65 said:


> Oh that just sounds too painful, I sure glad he hasn't had any problems and hope that he doesn't ever.


Thank you, me too! He broke it playing rugby and I'm glad to say he hasn't played since.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Designer1234 said:


> Gwen - I never got it -- my mail program is acting up. However, thank you soooo much. You are a dear friend.


Well....I will try and send it again!!!


----------



## Bobglory

Sandy said:


> Introducing my great-grandson Gunner Alan
> weight-6 lbs. 10 oz. 20 1/2 inches long
> born-Friday, August 23,2013 7:16 pm.


Adorable! Congratulations!

Gigi


----------



## PurpleFi

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR SHIRLEY
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU XXXXXXX


----------



## PurpleFi

Gweniepooh said:


> Well....I will try and send it again!!!


I also tried to email you the pattern and it wouldn't send :XD:


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> Thanks for the endorsement, but I thought I was one of the sensible ones!


Definitely NOT!!!!


----------



## Designer1234

Designer1234 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> You said it all Designer....ditto from me SaxonLady.You are a welcome addition to the KTP!
> 
> Also happy birthday Shirley! Realize I sent you the ecard a week early...so sorry I had the wrong date but the sentiments are true. You are such a gem and give us all so much. Hope your day/weekend is joyous!
> 
> Gwen - I never got it -- my mail program is acting up. However, thank you soooo much. You are a dear friend.
> 
> 
> 
> I just got it!! I love those ecards -- this one is beautiful. Thank you so much.
Click to expand...


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

Happy Birthday Shirley from one of your Canadian sisters.
Make this day as special as you are.
Trisha



RookieRetiree said:


> Happy Birthday Designer123/Shirley!! Hope you are celebrating to the fullest this weekend. Thanks for all you do and have done for KP and KTP and the workshops. I'm inspired by you daily by all the lovely things that you do and the lovely lady that you are. You are a testament to bravery, resilience, good humor, and unconditional love.


----------



## Spider

PurpleFi said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR SHIRLEY
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU XXXXXXX


The same coming from me. You truly are a very wonderful lady, with wisdom, grace, strength, kindness and understanding. Many many more wonderful birthdays to come.


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> Me too. Yes, he had to run the truck to the shop just a few minutes ago and also clean it out and spray it down just a bit, then he'll be home for the rest of the day. He may have a run to Denver tomorrow, but that's usually an easy one, out in the morning and home by 5 or 6pm, then he'll probably be back off to Michigan again. Oh well, he wanted to drive truck, he's definitely getting his driving in.


As long as you're both happy and he's safe, it's grand!
JuneK


----------



## Spider

Thank you all for your continued support the other day. Have been catching up on the posts here and felt your strength and friendship coming through.
We are so hot here, yesterday was a scarey hot day and the temperature never went below 81 degrees all night. Kept monitoring it all night when I couldn't sleep, but finally fell asleep at six this morning and slept u til 9:30 this morning. I was going to do so much today but maybe just a knitting day. Can't bake when it is this hot, do't want to warm up the house and make the air conditioning work any harder than it is. 
The new great grandson looks so perfect and strong like his name.
Gwen, and everyone facing surgery, you will be in my prayers. Thankfully they can do so much. I have been so lucky my back and shoulder surgeries all worked so well.
Love Luke's smile. I even showed mini Sam to my husband, that is such a talent to get things to scale like that. I knitted 20 of those little baskets one Christmas for a luncheon I had where we used to live. I used then to put place cards in and put tiny fake boughs of pine in them. They turned out pretty well. Thanks again all.


----------



## Designer1234

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Happy Birthday Shirley from one of your Canadian sisters.
> Make this day as special as you are.
> Trisha


Thanks so much! how are you doing? I have had you in my Prayers since your post. don't forget we all love you here. Keep us up to date and feel free to lean on us if you need to.


----------



## darowil

I am still hanging around tonight. Listening to the last session of the 5 day test match (cricket against England). While the match will most likely result in a draw it could still have a result. Very interesting.
So I am getting some knitting done as well. Just done what is in effect an icord with a cable in it. Might actually do some finsihing off after this! I have a few things that need sewing etc.
England have sped up unfortunatelly and are starting to indicate that they are trying to win.


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> LOLOL!!


And who has the final word on what or who is 'normal', hmmm? ROFL!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> purple is going to teach a basic beading class in January and we have another teacher who will teach advanced beading in February, I think_ (I don't have my calendar handy. So I will be announcing them in the new year.


HMMM!! Might just have to join Purple's basic class...as if I need another passion when I can't keep up with the knitting. But it's always good to learn something new. And she's as talented as you are, Shirley!
JuneK


----------



## 5mmdpns

PurpleFi, your mini me and mini Sam are priceless! hmmmm, could there be a mini doll workshop taught by you? we would have those little people taking over the yarn world!!!! Zoe


----------



## Grannypeg

Oh my, that is wonderful. Is there a pattern?

quote=PurpleFi]Here it is[/quote]


----------



## Grannypeg

KateB said:


> Well I survived Luke's overnight, but it's true that you cope much better with kids when you are young! He was actually very good (but of course! :roll: ) and went to sleep about 8pm, up for some milk at 11 and slept again until 7 this morning, so can't really complain! I got a couple of photos (actually I got 10, but don't worry I'm not putting them all on!) of him today. Off now to read the 14 pages you've 'talked' since last night.


----------



## Grannypeg

What a handsome looker Luke is. You must have lots of fun with him.


----------



## Spider

I do hope we get to see what mini Sam is up. I am sure he is having some adventurous days and getting into all kinds of different situations.


----------



## Grannypeg

Designer1234 said:


> Thank you Kate-- I loved the picture of Luke -
> 
> The family are taking me out for lunch today - we had a bit of a picnic yesterday --


Happy, happy Birthday Shirley - wishing you a fun-filled day.


----------



## HandyFamily

Happy Birthday Designer123!


----------



## pammie1234

Designer1234 said:


> purple is going to teach a basic beading class in January and we have another teacher who will teach advanced beading in February, I think_ (I don't have my calendar handy. So I will be announcing them in the new year.


Yea! I'll be ready by then! Thanks!


----------



## pammie1234

Happy Birthday, Shirley! I hope you have a great day!


----------



## jknappva

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Happy Birthday Shirley from one of your Canadian sisters.
> Make this day as special as you are.
> Trisha


Oh, Trisha, it so good to hear from you. You have been in my prayers and thoughts. I sincerely hope you're feeling better and things are improving.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## Designer1234

5mmdpns said:


> PurpleFi, your mini me and mini Sam are priceless! hmmmm, could there be a mini doll workshop taught by you? we would have those little people taking over the yarn world!!!! Zoe


good idea Zoe! Purple, what do you think??


----------



## kehinkle

Happy birthday, Shirley. Hope you are having a great start to the next year of your life. I am so happy you came into my life.

Slept in a bit this morning, did laundry had had a lunch of french fries (i know, bad on me) and a gyro. Have plenty of meat left for later.

Caught up here. Congrats to the new greatgrandma, baby and mom. He's adorable. Love the pics of Luke, sunrise and knitting projects. Welcome to all. Hope the situation with DH's mom resolves itself soon. 

Marianne, hope mom is doing better. Keeping you all in my thoughts.

Good thoughts to all undergoing surgery or tests. Whenever I think of complaining about my aches and pains, I stop and remember others are hurting worse. Prayers to you all.

Finished a doll's dress last night but it is too small. So back to figuring out how to increase. It is really cute, too. Some doll will be found to wear it. 

Even though there is a breeze today it is warm so off to find somewhere to sit and knit. See you all later.

OH Kathy


----------



## Designer1234

HandyFamily said:


> Happy Birthday Designer123!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thankyou! not everyone can say they have been serenaded for their birthday by the beatles
> 
> Also I just foundo out that my favorite actor in the world, Sean connery has a birthday today. I am having a great one thanks to all of you wonderful people who are sending me wishes. You all mean a great deal to me.
> 
> Heading out now -- ttyal.


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR SHIRLEY
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU XXXXXXX


a ditto from me!


----------



## martina

KateB said:


> I'm so excited, my DH has bought me an iPad for my birthday (which isn't until 4th September) but he gave me it early as my DS is here today to set it up for me. I'm am using it to write this and so far so good! :thumbup:


I replaced my old lap top with an I-Pad last year and I love it. Hope you enjoy your early Birthday present. Happy early Birthday to you.


----------



## martina

jknappva said:


> And who has the final word on what or who is 'normal', hmmm? ROFL!
> JuneK


We are normal, it's just those that say otherwise who are odd!


----------



## RookieRetiree

That's a great birthday present!!! I'm sure you'll have lots of fun with it! More pictures of Luke!



KateB said:


> I'm so excited, my DH has bought me an iPad for my birthday (which isn't until 4th September) but he gave me it early as my DS is here today to set it up for me. I'm am using it to write this and so far so good! :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

I can't wait...this one is on my list.



jknappva said:


> HMMM!! Might just have to join Purple's basic class...as if I need another passion when I can't keep up with the knitting. But it's always good to learn something new. And she's as talented as you are, Shirley!
> JuneK


----------



## Poledra65

KateB said:


> I'm so excited, my DH has bought me an iPad for my birthday (which isn't until 4th September) but he gave me it early as my DS is here today to set it up for me. I'm am using it to write this and so far so good! :thumbup:


How wonderfully exciting!!!


----------



## Poledra65

KateB said:


> Thank you, me too! He broke it playing rugby and I'm glad to say he hasn't played since.


Oh Lord, I would hope not!


----------



## gagesmom

Happy Birthday Shirley :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Sean Connery, what a handsome fella he is. Lucky you to share a birthday with him.

I am not doing anything in the way of packing today, I am so stuffed up and my sinuses are so congested I feel like my head is going to fall off.

Might go and try to catch a nap.

Check in later on.


----------



## BJohn4223

Thanks for the suggestion about the small cloth. I really want to make something nice with the Bamboo yarn - I got several skeins in different variegated colors but all similar and soft pastels/neutrals so I could mix and match. They would make lovely face cloths for my special girls if they work. I guess I will try and make one.

I also love the Pima cotton. I bought several skeins of it in Delphinium (almost periwinkle) to make a scarf in a Broomstick lace class that I took the first of the month. I have three full skeins and one almost full left over so can use that for some but don't want them to all be the same. I know what you mean about the price. It is a little much. My sister fell in love with the scarf I made (for the sister of my heart's birthday) and wanted me to make something for her dining table in butter yellow. So - I bought some lovely Buttercup yellow cotton (I love this yarn) and it is almost as soft as the Pima. If you haven't tried it, it's much more affordable and very similar. I bought it at Hobby Lobby and they have some lovely colors.

I got a good report at the doctor - I go every quarter for a diabetic check. The only problem is arthritis - issues right now with my right hip - and medication takes care of most of that. Cholesterol and blood pressure are fine, and A1c is 6.5 so going in the right direction - just have to cut down on the sweets. It's been a pain since I'm having trouble finding sweetener's that I like.

Splenda Blend works and tastes like real sugar but have trouble finding that in the stores here and I've spent a small fortune on other brands that don't work well and leave a nasty taste so I give or throw them away. Truvia and Apriva are nasty! Agave leaves a bad after taste. Does anyone have suggestions? We do lots of Christmas baking and I can't resist so always make some special for me. I want them to taste and bake just like the "real sugar" recipes do.


----------



## BJohn4223

Happy Birthday, Shirley! Hope your day and your week is absolutely fabulous. I think you should celebrate all week - as we get older, we need to celebrate a bit more, don't you think?

God Bless - 
Bonnie


----------



## Pontuf

Didnt one of our KTPers find Sean Connery hitting golf balls in her neighbor' s
yard? Or did i dream that?

Pontuf

quote=gagesmom]Happy Birthday Shirley :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Sean Connery, what a handsome fella he is. Lucky you to share a birthday with him.

I am not doing anything in the way of packing today, I am so stuffed up and my sinuses are so congested I feel like my head is going to fall off.

Might go and try to catch a nap.

Check in later on.[/quote]


----------



## Pontuf

Didnt one of our KTPers find Sean Connery hitting golf balls in her neighbor' s
yard? Or did i dream that?

Pontuf

quote=gagesmom]Happy Birthday Shirley :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Sean Connery, what a handsome fella he is. Lucky you to share a birthday with him.

I am not doing anything in the way of packing today, I am so stuffed up and my sinuses are so congested I feel like my head is going to fall off.

Might go and try to catch a nap.

Check in later on.[/quote]


----------



## Pontuf

Great idea Zoe!

Pontuf



Designer1234 said:


> good idea Zoe! Purple, what do you think??


----------



## darowil

Well at 4.30 am I am heading to bed. Cricket ended up in draw- looked like going Englands way but the umpires ended up deciding it was too dark so they stopped the game. But managed to get a far bit of the finsihing off I needed to do done so thaat is good. Been doing squares for the Austrlaian swaps and hadn't finsihed my squares from the last one yet so this months and last months virtually done now (actually I think it might be Junes! Didn't need to send last months.). 
See you all later today


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> And who has the final word on what or who is 'normal', hmmm? ROFL!
> JuneK


LOL!!! That would be the question. :lol:


----------



## Poledra65

BJohn4223 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion about the small cloth. I really want to make something nice with the Bamboo yarn - I got several skeins in different variegated colors but all similar and soft pastels/neutrals so I could mix and match. They would make lovely face cloths for my special girls if they work. I guess I will try and make one.
> 
> I also love the Pima cotton. I bought several skeins of it in Delphinium (almost periwinkle) to make a scarf in a Broomstick lace class that I took the first of the month. I have three full skeins and one almost full left over so can use that for some but don't want them to all be the same. I know what you mean about the price. It is a little much. My sister fell in love with the scarf I made (for the sister of my heart's birthday) and wanted me to make something for her dining table in butter yellow. So - I bought some lovely Buttercup yellow cotton (I love this yarn) and it is almost as soft as the Pima. If you haven't tried it, it's much more affordable and very similar. I bought it at Hobby Lobby and they have some lovely colors.
> 
> I got a good report at the doctor - I go every quarter for a diabetic check. The only problem is arthritis - issues right now with my right hip - and medication takes care of most of that. Cholesterol and blood pressure are fine, and A1c is 6.5 so going in the right direction - just have to cut down on the sweets. It's been a pain since I'm having trouble finding sweetener's that I like.
> 
> Splenda Blend works and tastes like real sugar but have trouble finding that in the stores here and I've spent a small fortune on other brands that don't work well and leave a nasty taste so I give or throw them away. Truvia and Apriva are nasty! Agave leaves a bad after taste. Does anyone have suggestions? We do lots of Christmas baking and I can't resist so always make some special for me. I want them to taste and bake just like the "real sugar" recipes do.


Now I like truvia, I like the slight vanilla taste it has and to me there is no after taste. Coconut sugar is a good one, everyone I know who's tried and uses it loves it.


----------



## KateB

Pontuf said:


> Didnt one of our KTPers find Sean Connery hitting golf balls in her neighbor' s
> yard? Or did i dream that?
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> No you're right Charlotte, I wrote about the next door neighbour of Sam Torrance (the golfer)'s father who is a famous golf coach and lives in Largs.


----------



## AZ Sticks

oh darowil - I'm sorry SIL is stirring the pot... It makes so much sense to have her take the room while it's available.... I don't think anyone realizes what's in store for them until they have been a full time or temporary full time caregiver. I hope that David is able to sort it all out for the best for all of you. - luv-AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks

Perfectly lovely!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


NanaCaren said:


> The early morning sky around 5:48 am was absolutely lovely. Was watching between the race and the sky. Even got to see a couple of bats flying around. Kind of neat for me, I have been wondering if there were any in my bat houses.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Just makes me smile every time Kate!!


KateB said:


> Well I survived Luke's overnight, but it's true that you cope much better with kids when you are young! He was actually very good (but of course! :roll: ) and went to sleep about 8pm, up for some milk at 11 and slept again until 7 this morning, so can't really complain! I got a couple of photos (actually I got 10, but don't worry I'm not putting them all on!) of him today. Off now to read the 14 pages you've 'talked' since last night.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Happy Happy Birthday Shirley - make your year be wonderful!!!!!!! luv-AZ


Designer1234 said:


> Thank you Kate-- I loved the picture of Luke -
> 
> The family are taking me out for lunch today - we had a bit of a picnic yesterday --


----------



## jheiens

Pontuf said:


> Didnt one of our KTPers find Sean Connery hitting golf balls in her neighbor' s
> yard? Or did i dream that?
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> I remember reading about that fairly recently (this summer?). I believe it was here on TKP.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## AZ Sticks

KateB said:


> I'm so excited, my DH has bought me an iPad for my birthday (which isn't until 4th September) but he gave me it early as my DS is here today to set it up for me. I'm am using it to write this and so far so good! :thumbup:


You will love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I use mine everyday!


----------



## AZ Sticks

So frightening - I just can't imagine.... glad all went well.


KateB said:


> Thank you, me too! He broke it playing rugby and I'm glad to say he hasn't played since.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Hey Trisha - hope you are feeling better today - thinking of you - luv-AZ


Onthewingsofadove said:


> Happy Birthday Shirley from one of your Canadian sisters.
> Make this day as special as you are.
> Trisha


----------



## AZ Sticks

Thinking of you and hoping today is one filled with peace dear spider.......... luv-AZ


Spider said:


> Thank you all for your continued support the other day. Have been catching up on the posts here and felt your strength and friendship coming through.
> We are so hot here, yesterday was a scarey hot day and the temperature never went below 81 degrees all night. Kept monitoring it all night when I couldn't sleep, but finally fell asleep at six this morning and slept u til 9:30 this morning. I was going to do so much today but maybe just a knitting day. Can't bake when it is this hot, do't want to warm up the house and make the air conditioning work any harder than it is.
> The new great grandson looks so perfect and strong like his name.
> Gwen, and everyone facing surgery, you will be in my prayers. Thankfully they can do so much. I have been so lucky my back and shoulder surgeries all worked so well.
> Love Luke's smile. I even showed mini Sam to my husband, that is such a talent to get things to scale like that. I knitted 20 of those little baskets one Christmas for a luncheon I had where we used to live. I used then to put place cards in and put tiny fake boughs of pine in them. They turned out pretty well. Thanks again all.


----------



## jheiens

AZ Sticks said:


> Hey Trisha - hope you are feeling better today - thinking of you - luv-AZ


So happy to hear from you again, Trisha. Are your circumstances improving any. Hope the test results were positive for you.

Ohio Joy


----------



## AZ Sticks

Overcast and drizzly today in Arizona - the birds are making their presence known during the weather breaks so I took out some bread and oranges. Leftovers for dinner tonight so I have an easy day..... All caught up here and morning chores are done so I am going to go research the DASH diet and then do some knitting - luv to all - AZ


----------



## Grandmapaula

Happy Birthday, Shirley!!! Have a wonderful time with your family. Love and prayers, Paula


----------



## Grandmapaula

Oops!! a Gwennie!


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Here it is


That is wonderful!


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning froma very wet Surrey. Not a good day for a garden party, but I hope it will brighten up for the afternoon.
> 
> I just love all the photos - veggies, huge fryingpan, blue moons and wool. Welcome little Gunner.
> 
> Here's some more photos of Mini Sam exploring the garden before he set off for the USA


These are great photos, Purple!


----------



## Miss Pam

Sandy said:


> Introducing my great-grandson Gunner Alan
> weight-6 lbs. 10 oz. 20 1/2 inches long
> born-Friday, August 23,2013 7:16 pm.


Congratulations, Sandy. He is beautiful!


----------



## PurpleFi

pammie1234 said:


> Yea! I'll be ready by then! Thanks!


I hope I will :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi

Designer1234 said:


> good idea Zoe! Purple, what do you think??


It might be too easy for a workshop. Only takes a couple of days to make, but if you think there's an interest then of course I will.


----------



## Lurker 2

Shirley, Emirates/Team NZ won the Louis Vuitton Cup this morning by 3 minutes, 20 seconds. The first race for the America's Cup, proper will be on 8th September.
Hope you have had a lovely birthday!


----------



## RookieRetiree

I watched a little bit of it yesterday and was amazed at how much the boats have changed since I last watched a race...those boats and crew are amazing!!



Lurker 2 said:


> Shirley, Emirates/Team NZ won the Louis Vuitton Cup this morning by 3 minutes, 20 seconds. The first race for the America's Cup, proper will be on 8th September.
> Hope you have had a lovely birthday!


----------



## dollyclaire

PurpleFi said:


> Here it is


That is just lovely, you are very clever, thanks for posting the picture


----------



## dollyclaire

KateB said:


> Designer1234 - Happy Birthday Shirley!!


Happy birthday from me too!


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> I watched a little bit of it yesterday and was amazed at how much the boats have changed since I last watched a race...those boats and crew are amazing!!


And to reach a speed of 47 knots is quite phenomenal- it is over 50 miles an hour!


----------



## Patches39

KateB said:


> Indeed they do, one long and one short! It's so they can run around on the mountains in the Highlands!


LOL LOL so cute. :-D 
Just got home had a nice day. Will try to catch up now. Went to see the Butler
Powerful movie.


----------



## Patches39

KateB said:


> Designer1234 - Happy Birthday Shirley!!


Happy birthday!!!! Beautiful Lady. Pray you have a happy and fun day. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

Pontuf said:


> Stay safe. You And your team are in our prayers.
> 
> Pontuf


DITTO


----------



## Designer1234

Lurker 2 said:


> Shirley, Emirates/Team NZ won the Louis Vuitton Cup this morning by 3 minutes, 20 seconds. The first race for the America's Cup, proper will be on 8th September.
> Hope you have had a lovely birthday!


Thanks for letting me know! Congratulations to New Zealand! They will have a great chance to win the America Cupl I just walked in the door. We had a lovely brunch at a nice restaurant and it was great that all the family was home.

It has been a great birthday. Made special by all the good wishes of my friends on line.


----------



## Designer1234

I would like to thank you all for the wonderful Birthday wishes I have received from all of you. It warms my heart and I am feeling very happy after having had a wonderful dinner with my family and especially all the lovely messages I have received, both pm's and posted birthday wishes. 

I don't know how to express my feelings about today except to say Thank you all. Here are some stepping stones which I hope you will take as a thankyou to each and every one of you. Shirley


----------



## pacer

Wow...a lot to catch up on. My DH decided to get me a laptop for an anniversary gift. I picked up the new movie he wanted for his video collection. My oldest son will finish setting up the laptop for me. That will be nice for the weekends since my DH loves to use the computer for most of the daytime. Bestbuy had an awesome deal which is why I got the laptop. I was so delighted to get some tomatoes for free today at church. I have been paying $5 for about 4-5 tomatoes at the farmer's market. We went out for lunch to celebrate our anniversary. Thanks to so many of you for the anniversary greetings. It has been a nice weekend. I turned down the idea of a church meeting to attend today. 

Shirley....Happy Birthday. I am so happy that you have blessed with time to celebrate with your lovely family.

Kathy...Enjoy your time in Illinois. Can't wait to hear where you head next. Love the frying pan. 

Sandy...Congrats on that wonderful grandson. He is a beautiful baby.

Kate...Luke is adorable. His smile brightens so many people's days.

Jamie...safe travel and best wishes for a successful school year.

Marianne...Hope mom is feeling better. Maybe you could make Barbie a bedspread for her bed by doing it in garter stitch or a laprobe for your mom and one for yourself for all the time you need to sit with her. 

Sam....safe travels tomorrow. Will your minime hang out in Ohio to keep an eye on the renovations or will he share in your travels? 

Time to get a snack and get to bed. Might knit on a mitten for awhile before falling asleep. Building up a minicollection of knitting to send your way-Shirley. It is so wonderful to share your story of helping the flood victims with others around here. Can't wait to hear how wonderful it is to be able to deliver such wonderful gifts to those in need.

PurpleFi....A workshop to make something in a few days is a great idea since I don't have a lot of free time to make big projects currently.


----------



## Bobglory

Happy Birthday Shirley! 

Love and hugs!

Gigi


----------



## RookieRetiree

Glad you had a good anniversary!! Yea for the new laptop!!

I've started on the mittens..going good so far, but then I'm just doing the ribbing.



pacer said:


> Wow...a lot to catch up on. My DH decided to get me a laptop for an anniversary gift. I picked up the new movie he wanted for his video collection. My oldest son will finish setting up the laptop for me. That will be nice for the weekends since my DH loves to use the computer for most of the daytime. Bestbuy had an awesome deal which is why I got the laptop. I was so delighted to get some tomatoes for free today at church. I have been paying $5 for about 4-5 tomatoes at the farmer's market. We went out for lunch to celebrate our anniversary. Thanks to so many of you for the anniversary greetings. It has been a nice weekend. I turned down the idea of a church meeting to attend today.
> 
> Shirley....Happy Birthday. I am so happy that you have blessed with time to celebrate with your lovely family.
> 
> Kathy...Enjoy your time in Illinois. Can't wait to hear where you head next. Love the frying pan.
> 
> Sandy...Congrats on that wonderful grandson. He is a beautiful baby.
> 
> Kate...Luke is adorable. His smile brightens so many people's days.
> 
> Jamie...safe travel and best wishes for a successful school year.
> 
> Marianne...Hope mom is feeling better. Maybe you could make Barbie a bedspread for her bed by doing it in garter stitch or a laprobe for your mom and one for yourself for all the time you need to sit with her.
> 
> Sam....safe travels tomorrow. Will your minime hang out in Ohio to keep an eye on the renovations or will he share in your travels?
> 
> Time to get a snack and get to bed. Might knit on a mitten for awhile before falling asleep. Building up a minicollection of knitting to send your way-Shirley. It is so wonderful to share your story of helping the flood victims with others around here. Can't wait to hear how wonderful it is to be able to deliver such wonderful gifts to those in need.
> 
> PurpleFi....A workshop to make something in a few days is a great idea since I don't have a lot of free time to make big projects currently.


----------



## NanaCaren

Jamie is safely at college in her dorm room. She has to share her room with two other girls. The house already seems empty. 

A couple photos while we were driving. Didn't get time to stop on the way home.  Next time I will not take someone along that decides they need to get back right away.


----------



## Pontuf

And we LOVE YOU SO MUCH ZOE!

XO
Pontuf

quote=5mmdpns]I think I can speak for us all when I post these lil eye catchers, and I truly mean them! You all (TX will y'all) are so special and freely give of your thoughts, prayers, and support to all who need them! Outstanding is what y'all are! Zoe [/quote]


----------



## Gweniepooh

Sorry I missed that it was your anniversary...congratulations to you and DH! What a nice present you received and gave.
Hope you have a great week coming up.



pacer said:


> Wow...a lot to catch up on. My DH decided to get me a
> laptop for an anniversary gift.


----------



## Designer1234

Pontuf said:


> And we LOVE YOU SO MUCH ZOE!
> 
> XO
> Pontuf
> 
> quote=5mmdpns]I think I can speak for us all when I post these lil eye catchers, and I truly mean them! You all (TX will y'all) are so special and freely give of your thoughts, prayers, and support to all who need them! Outstanding is what y'all are! Zoe


[/quote]

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

martina said:


> We are normal, it's just those that say otherwise who are odd!


AMEN!!
JuneK


----------



## 5mmdpns

Pontuf said:


> And we LOVE YOU SO MUCH ZOE!
> 
> XO
> Pontuf
> 
> quote=5mmdpns]I think I can speak for us all when I post these lil eye catchers, and I truly mean them! You all (TX will y'all) are so special and freely give of your thoughts, prayers, and support to all who need them! Outstanding is what y'all are! Zoe


[/quote]


----------



## jknappva

[don't know how to express my feelings about today except to say Thank you all. Here are some stepping stones which I hope you will take as a thankyou to each and every one of you. Shirley[/quote]

And we treasure you each and every day....you have added so very much with your workshops.
And your artwork is always a pleasure to view....thank you for being so generous in sharing it.
I'm glad your family could all be with you today.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> It seems to me very sensible that we can't pregnant when we get older. No matter how delightful and well behaved the baby is they are exhausting creatures.


Here Here, Agreed. :lol: :lol: :lol: I've thought the exact same thing. Love them but oh so tiring. So glad to be the grandparent and not the mother of wee ones.


----------



## 5mmdpns

So just what is "normal"?


----------



## jknappva

I was so delighted to get some tomatoes for free today at church. I have been paying $5 for about 4-5 tomatoes at the farmer's market. We went out for lunch to celebrate our anniversary. Thanks to so many of you for the anniversary greetings. It has been a nice weekend. I turned down the idea of a church meeting to attend today

Hope your anniversary has been a great one and getting free tomatoes is always a plus for those of us who don't have a garden.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

5mmdpns said:


> So just what is "normal"?


LOL!! That is so true!
JuneK


----------



## Cashmeregma

Ezenby said:


> The blue moon picture is coming up. Where did it go...


Beautiful. Please stay safe!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks for letting me know! Congratulations to New Zealand! They will have a great chance to win the America Cupl I just walked in the door. We had a lovely brunch at a nice restaurant and it was great that all the family was home.
> 
> It has been a great birthday. Made special by all the good wishes of my friends on line.


I know you had a special day with family for your BIRTHDAY and what could be a better present. Happy Birthday dear friend. I know I wished you early in case I wasn't here, but since I am still home I get to wish you again on the actual day. Special Wishes for a special lady. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Grandson sang a solo at church today and Grandpa (DH) played the piano for him. It was too precious. I told him how his grandpa and I met when I was singing and he played the piano for me. Then I shared that when I used to sing I felt like my soul was flying. Felt the same way when I used to ice skate too. I don't sing any more but the grandchildren are doing it for me and they put the song back in my life.  :thumbup: :!:


----------



## Cashmeregma

5mmdpns said:


> So just what is "normal"?


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## AZ Sticks

NanaCaren said:


> Jamie is safely at college in her dorm room. She has to share her room with two other girls. The house already seems empty.
> 
> A couple photos while we were driving. Didn't get time to stop on the way home.  Next time I will not take someone along that decides they need to get back right away.


Glad you got Jamie delivered without incident - you will need to have Seth more often to keep you company!


----------



## Patches39

martina said:


> I replaced my old lap top with an I-Pad last year and I love it. Hope you enjoy your early Birthday present. Happy early Birthday to you.


Ditto


----------



## Patches39

Designer1234 said:


> I would like to thank you all for the wonderful Birthday wishes I have received from all of you. It warms my heart and I am feeling very happy after having had a wonderful dinner with my family and especially all the lovely messages I have received, both pm's and posted birthday wishes.
> 
> I don't know how to express my feelings about today except to say Thank you all. Here are some stepping stones which I hope you will take as a thankyou to each and every one of you. Shirley


As always awesome :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet

Hey everyone, got to school and settled in alright so far. I like the people I'm living with so far we will see how it goes


----------



## Lurker 2

Pleased to be able to report the visual disturbances I have been having are just the remnants of the Migraines I used to suffer from. Things are not yet back to normal, but I am feeling a lot less fraught than I was. It is always good to get out of the house. It will be better when I am able to laugh again. And tomorrow is payday- I may treat myself to a visit to the Emporium- I have mis-placed a 4mm needle.


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Jamie is safely at college in her dorm room. She has to share her room with two other girls. The house already seems empty.
> 
> A couple photos while we were driving. Didn't get time to stop on the way home.  Next time I will not take someone along that decides they need to get back right away.


Nice, you are good, girl. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

Love butterfly's, thanks for sharing. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kehinkle

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Hey everyone, got to school and settled in alright so far. I like the people I'm living with so far we will see how it goes


Good luck at school. Study hard but don't forget to have fun too. Pop on when you have time.


----------



## kehinkle

Lovely stepping stones, Shirley. Nice that the whole family could be with you. I know how hard that is. 

Had an enjoyable afternoon at The Nook in Lisle, lL. Had stopped in the last time I was in the area but got a load right away. She is open 7 days a week as she sells coffee, candy and ice cream as well as yarn and such. Met a couple of the ladies again, had an iced chai latte and cappacino ice cream with a bit of knitting and chatting thrown in. She has a knitting group on Monday evenings from 6-8 and teaches classes, too. May go up tbere tomorrow as it is only 8 miles from ts.

Hope everyone has a great week. See you tomorrow.

OH Kathy


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Pleased to be able to report the visual disturbances I have been having are just the remnants of the Migraines I used to suffer from. Things are not yet back to normal, but I am feeling a lot less fraught than I was. It is always good to get out of the house. It will be better when I am able to laugh again. And tomorrow is payday- I may treat myself to a visit to the Emporium- I have mis-placed a 4mm needle.


So the missing needle hasn't turned up yet- it will once you buy the new ones I'm sure. Hope you have something else you can do while you wit to replace the needle.
Glad the visual issues are nothing serious- but it certainly needed checking as it could have been very serious.


----------



## darowil

Good that Jamie arrived safely and the trip back was uneventiful- sounds like a little too much so, and that you would have liked to have taken some time. But then you did have company.
And Jamie good to hear from you. Have a great time. Learn lots but enjoy it as well.
If I understand correctly school is not what we consider school. For us school finishes at around year 12 when we are about 18. After that if we are studying we are usually either at TAFE (usuaully more practical subjects and at lower level than universities), uni or a few private colleges (these often range from TAFE level to PhD level in the one place.)


----------



## Railyn

Angora1 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


One of the words I think of when I hear "normal" is "average" and how I hate that word. I like to think that none of us is average or normal and that each person is special in one way or another. TP has become so important to me and I thank you each one.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> So the missing needle hasn't turned up yet- it will once you buy the new ones I'm sure. Hope you have something else you can do while you wit to replace the needle.
> Glad the visual issues are nothing serious- but it certainly needed checking as it could have been very serious.


That is typical of my Karma- sure it will turn up! This is an advantage of having several WIP's- always something one can pick up. I now know more accurately what the detaching of the retina will probably be like.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Sending you lots of positive energy and wishes for a wonderful semester! 


Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Hey everyone, got to school and settled in alright so far. I like the people I'm living with so far we will see how it goes


----------



## pammie1234

NanaCaren said:


> Jamie is safely at college in her dorm room. She has to share her room with two other girls. The house already seems empty.
> 
> A couple photos while we were driving. Didn't get time to stop on the way home.  Next time I will not take someone along that decides they need to get back right away.


Is this her first year? Do you now have an empty nest? I did fine when my DD left for school, and I don't have a DH! She did move home after she graduated for 3 years. It was almost more difficult for me when she moved out last Oct. but I have adjusted and know that it is best for both of us.


----------



## Railyn

The stepping stones are so beautiful. Always enjoy seeing your artwrok. A belated happy birthday to you too.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Good to hear!! Hope you're feeling better too! It was always an exciting time to take our kids back to school..it was always a big deal and always a car and trailer full of stuff. Have fun with your room-mates. Our kids formed forever friendships during their college years and I wish the same for you.



Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Hey everyone, got to school and settled in alright so far. I like the people I'm living with so far we will see how it goes


----------



## nicho

NanaCaren said:


> The early morning sky around 5:48 am was absolutely lovely. Was watching between the race and the sky. Even got to see a couple of bats flying around. Kind of neat for me, I have been wondering if there were any in my bat houses.


Beautiful photo Caren!


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Shirley, Emirates/Team NZ won the Louis Vuitton Cup this morning by 3 minutes, 20 seconds. The first race for the America's Cup, proper will be on 8th September.
> Hope you have had a lovely birthday!


Congratulations New Zealand!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## nicho

Poledra65 said:


> Great yarns, I think you chose well, it is hard though isn't it, just to pick a few? I have that same problem.


Thanks. And now I have the problem of deciding what to knit! They will all be small projects so I only have a little of each, but I am sure inspiration will come. In the meantime I have a few UFO's to complete.


----------



## Poledra65

Designer1234 said:


> I would like to thank you all for the wonderful Birthday wishes I have received from all of you. It warms my heart and I am feeling very happy after having had a wonderful dinner with my family and especially all the lovely messages I have received, both pm's and posted birthday wishes.
> 
> I don't know how to express my feelings about today except to say Thank you all. Here are some stepping stones which I hope you will take as a thankyou to each and every one of you. Shirley


Those are gorgeous! Did you paint those?


----------



## Poledra65

Pacer, that's wonderful, does sound like a wonderful day. :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

That is very good news!!!

You know the misplaced needle is going to show up as soon as you buy the new ones!! At least, that's what always happens to me.

Glad things are getting more peaceful; time has a way of doing that as well as being able to talk with friends and getting their perspectives.

Almost time for me to head to bed.



Lurker 2 said:


> Pleased to be able to report the visual disturbances I have been having are just the remnants of the Migraines I used to suffer from. Things are not yet back to normal, but I am feeling a lot less fraught than I was. It is always good to get out of the house. It will be better when I am able to laugh again. And tomorrow is payday- I may treat myself to a visit to the Emporium- I have mis-placed a 4mm needle.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Jamie is safely at college in her dorm room. She has to share her room with two other girls. The house already seems empty.
> 
> A couple photos while we were driving. Didn't get time to stop on the way home.  Next time I will not take someone along that decides they need to get back right away.


Great pictures. Glad Jamie is all settled in, hope she has a great year. I agree with taking someone who has the same time table that you do. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Hey everyone, got to school and settled in alright so far. I like the people I'm living with so far we will see how it goes


Wonderful!! I hope it goes well with the 3 of you and that you have a spectacular year!


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Pleased to be able to report the visual disturbances I have been having are just the remnants of the Migraines I used to suffer from. Things are not yet back to normal, but I am feeling a lot less fraught than I was. It is always good to get out of the house. It will be better when I am able to laugh again. And tomorrow is payday- I may treat myself to a visit to the Emporium- I have mis-placed a 4mm needle.


Oh wonderful!!!!! So glad it's not that your vision is deteriorating.


----------



## Poledra65

Railyn said:


> One of the words I think of when I hear "normal" is "average" and how I hate that word. I like to think that none of us is average or normal and that each person is special in one way or another. TP has become so important to me and I thank you each one.


Here here, I concure!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

kehinkle said:


> Good luck at school. Study hard but don't forget to have fun too. Pop on when you have time.


DITTO :-D


----------



## Poledra65

Well all caught up again. Went with DH to Ft. Laramie, he wanted to go fishing in the river up there. It was nice, we were there for a couple hours, yes I knit while he fished. He found a nice log and brought it over so I could sit on it at the first hole we stopped at, at the second stop (where he did catch a fish) I stood and knit as there was nothing around but mud to sit on. Hope everyone else is having a great evening.


----------



## Patches39

kehinkle said:


> Lovely stepping stones, Shirley. Nice that the whole family could be with you. I know how hard that is.
> 
> Had an enjoyable afternoon at The Nook in Lisle, lL. Had stopped in the last time I was in the area but got a load right away. She is open 7 days a week as she sells coffee, candy and ice cream as well as yarn and such. Met a couple of the ladies again, had an iced chai latte and cappacino ice cream with a bit of knitting and chatting thrown in. She has a knitting group on Monday evenings from 6-8 and teaches classes, too. May go up tbere tomorrow as it is only 8 miles from ts.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great week. See you tomorrow.
> 
> OH Kathy


Be blessed, rest well


----------



## Patches39

Poledra65 said:


> Well all caught up again. Went with DH to Ft. Laramie, he wanted to go fishing in the river up there. It was nice, we were there for a couple hours, yes I knit while he fished. He found a nice log and brought it over so I could sit on it at the first hole we stopped at, at the second stop (where he did catch a fish) I stood and knit as there was nothing around but mud to sit on. Hope everyone else is having a great evening.


Nice pictures,


----------



## Patches39

Night all, tired had a long day, not much sleep last night, so hope tonight will be better. pray all have a blessed tomorrow, and praying for healing, joy, love, comfort. And peace, for all.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Hey everyone, got to school and settled in alright so far. I like the people I'm living with so far we will see how it goes


Enjoy yourself and work hard.... A smart girl like you can do both! Don't forget to keep us posted- luv- AZ


----------



## Poledra65

Patches39 said:


> Nice pictures,


Thank you, was having fun again with the camera on the phone.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Lurker 2 said:


> Pleased to be able to report the visual disturbances I have been having are just the remnants of the Migraines I used to suffer from. Things are not yet back to normal, but I am feeling a lot less fraught than I was. It is always good to get out of the house. It will be better when I am able to laugh again. And tomorrow is payday- I may treat myself to a visit to the Emporium- I have mis-placed a 4mm needle.


I'm really glad that the vision problems aren't too serious. I don't know what any of us will do if that ever becomes an issue. I'm looking forward to hearing you laugh again!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, was having fun again with the camera on the phone.


Great pics!


----------



## Designer1234

Poledra65 said:


> Those are gorgeous! Did you paint those?


They are stained glass set in concrete for stepping stones for a garden or path. They are cut glass placed in a mold and concrete (cement) poured in on top and then turned out of the mold and allowed to dry.


----------



## sassafras123

Nice day. Didn't get to walk. But made AA mtg. And got some housework done. Then just crashed for rest of day. Dozing, reading, watching t.v. Figure I need the crest.


----------



## Bulldog

Finally read all the posts. Horrible avatar of me.maybe because pictures dont lie. I wanted it to make me thin and beautiful. ROFLMAO! I had a stitchers nightmare Saturday. I blocked the crocheted name for my daughter. It took lots of hours of pinning inch by inch. I was on the last row pinning the edging and found two mistakes on the very last row. I had to finish pinning it so it could dry and will unpin it and ravel the last row and block it again. Sure hope I can figure a way to only block the edging. That is so hard on my fingers and hand. Got lot to do each night when getting home from Angies each night but hope I can get it done quickly and get back to my socks. I love the 12 circular but think I am going to use two 12 inch circular needles when I get to the decreases on Erics patternmay or may not try the Kitchener closure. The three needle bind off works well if you use a larger needle so nothing will rub the toes. I am using the Schoppel Wonderluske (?) yarn that dwagner used to make her socks. It was a splurge for me. I cannot find Bernat Sox yarn. Have looked all over the web.
Spideryou are always on my heart as is Gagesmom. I know yall are going through a rough patch now but truly feel God has something better planned for your future
Kategreat opening to KTP and wonderful recipes. Luke is so preciousjust gets cuter with each pictures and brings a smile everytime
Kehinkle/Kathyyou have such an interesting life but do be safe in your travels. Think of us when you get to visit all those wonderful yarn shops
Sandy.Congrats on your new grandbaby. My grandsons name is Gunnar Jordan. I pray you also will find a place to live
EJSprayers going up for those headaches
Joyyou take such good care of Tim and he is accomplishing so much. He is my poster child! Truly captured my heart.
Fran.Cousins DH is on my prayer list
BusyworkerBee..Yvonne and her family are on prayer list. Praying her father is doing better at this posting
Pacer.As Joy, you are to be commended on your unwavering love and care for your son. I am so proud that his picture is framed and in a place where lots of people will view his artwork. You give him a hug from me
Saxonlady.Welcome
Sassafrass.so glad you are feeling better and able to take your walks with Maya
Busyworkerbeeyour avatar suits youyou have had a busy work. Thanks you for the cake recipe
Alexia...Welcome
Miss PamWelcome
Pammieonly way to make cornbread is with a cast iron skillet, especially one that is seasoned well
Nittergma.glad your DH is feeling better
EnzbyI have deep respect for firefighters. Do be careful, sweet lady
ShirleyI am glad you had a Happy Birthday. I love you more than words can say. I think you are a strong woman with impeccable integrity. Your talent inspires us all and we get great pleasure in seeing all that you have created. You have such a loving, forgiving soulpraying you celebrate many more birthdays on Vancouver Island
Darowilpraying for intervention with the SIL
Pjslovescrochetwishing you a fun and wisdom filled school year. Glad you have roomates you like, sweetie
JulieThanks going up that you are not losing your eyesight


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> That is very good news!!!
> 
> You know the misplaced needle is going to show up as soon as you buy the new ones!! At least, that's what always happens to me.
> 
> Glad things are getting more peaceful; time has a way of doing that as well as being able to talk with friends and getting their perspectives.
> 
> Almost time for me to head to bed.


Just met the family that has moved in in front- 5 kids- lots of energy, but they all are being very friendly, which is nice. The baby was scared of Ringo- but he was being very good, and not leaping up- gradually managing to teach him not to do that one. He ha a short walk this morning- we did not go far because I forgot my mobile- and I am not prepared to go out without it incase of dog attack.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Oh wonderful!!!!! So glad it's not that your vision is deteriorating.


It is a relief!


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Well all caught up again. Went with DH to Ft. Laramie, he wanted to go fishing in the river up there. It was nice, we were there for a couple hours, yes I knit while he fished. He found a nice log and brought it over so I could sit on it at the first hole we stopped at, at the second stop (where he did catch a fish) I stood and knit as there was nothing around but mud to sit on. Hope everyone else is having a great evening.


You're having fun with that camera! It is on your phone isn't it?


----------



## Lurker 2

AZ Sticks said:


> I'm really glad that the vision problems aren't too serious. I don't know what any of us will do if that ever becomes an issue. I'm looking forward to hearing you laugh again!


Well, I know one thing I will do if I ever lose my sight- is get 'Dragon' for the computer- or what ever it is called by then. I am looking forward to finding the humour!


----------



## Poledra65

Designer1234 said:


> They are stained glass set in concrete for stepping stones for a garden or path. They are cut glass placed in a mold and concrete (cement) poured in on top and then turned out of the mold and allowed to dry.


They are really beautiful.


----------



## Poledra65

Bulldog, I personally think you look just lovely! :thumbup: And a beautiful smile to top it all off.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Just met the family that has moved in in front- 5 kids- lots of energy, but they all are being very friendly, which is nice. The baby was scared of Ringo- but he was being very good, and not leaping up- gradually managing to teach him not to do that one. He ha a short walk this morning- we did not go far because I forgot my mobile- and I am not prepared to go out without it incase of dog attack.


Oh I do hope that they stay friendly, that would be such a plus. Good Ringo. :thumbup: 
Good idea to take your mobile phone with you, just in case of anything. Stay safe.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> You're having fun with that camera! It is on your phone isn't it?


Yes, it's on my phone.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Hey everyone, got to school and settled in alright so far. I like the people I'm living with so far we will see how it goes


That's great Pjs!!! So glad you have a good first impression and are settling in. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: You will have to keep us posted.
Big Hugs


----------



## Ceili

Kathy, I always seem to miss you when you're in my area! let me know the next time you're coming here (if it's a weekend). I work downtown, and I'm gone from 7 am to 7 pm, so I'm only available on weekends. Had so much fun with you at the KAP, and want to keep in touch year round.


kehinkle said:


> Lovely stepping stones, Shirley. Nice that the whole family could be with you. I know how hard that is.
> 
> Had an enjoyable afternoon at The Nook in Lisle, lL. Had stopped in the last time I was in the area but got a load right away. She is open 7 days a week as she sells coffee, candy and ice cream as well as yarn and such. Met a couple of the ladies again, had an iced chai latte and cappacino ice cream with a bit of knitting and chatting thrown in. She has a knitting group on Monday evenings from 6-8 and teaches classes, too. May go up tbere tomorrow as it is only 8 miles from ts.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great week. See you tomorrow.
> 
> OH Kathy


----------



## Lurker 2

Bulldog said:


> JulieThanks going up that you are not losing your eyesight


Thanks, Betty. BTW I love your smiley face on your avatar


----------



## AZ Sticks

Lurker 2 said:


> Well, I know one thing I will do if I ever lose my sight- is get 'Dragon' for the computer- or what ever it is called by then. I am looking forward to finding the humour!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Oh I do hope that they stay friendly, that would be such a plus. Good Ringo. :thumbup:
> Good idea to take your mobile phone with you, just in case of anything. Stay safe.


They seem a nice family, and the father is well disposed towards us- with Fale being Samoan. So it is all getting off on the right foot.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Pleased to be able to report the visual disturbances I have been having are just the remnants of the Migraines I used to suffer from. Things are not yet back to normal, but I am feeling a lot less fraught than I was. It is always good to get out of the house. It will be better when I am able to laugh again. And tomorrow is payday- I may treat myself to a visit to the Emporium- I have mis-placed a 4mm needle.


So glad to hear this. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Yes, you will laugh again and we can't wait. Just don't sit on that missing needle or it might be a scream we hear. :shock:


----------



## Lurker 2

Today's photo, from Kaikoura a shot of a Kereru or Wood Pigeon. The photographer mentioned that he is able to get really close now. I have not seen one for many years, but used to see one almost drunk on Kowhai nectar, when I was working as a postie, in my early twenties.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> So glad to hear this. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Yes, you will laugh again and we can't wait. Just don't sit on that missing needle or it might be a scream we hear. :shock:


I have hunted all through the sofa- have to dismantle the basket that the knitting is in, next most obvious place!


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> They seem a nice family, and the father is well disposed towards us- with Fale being Samoan. So it is all getting off on the right foot.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Today's photo, from Kaikoura a shot of a Kereru or Wood Pigeon. The photographer mentioned that he is able to get really close now. I have not seen one for many years, but used to see one almost drunk on Kowhai nectar, when I was working as a postie, in my early twenties.


What a prettily colored bird, I love the pink feet.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> What a prettily colored bird, I love the pink feet.


They often look really green

BTW found that needle- now I will be able to progress with the shrug you were teaching!


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> They often look really green
> 
> BTW found that needle- now I will be able to progress with the shrug you were teaching!


lol, I hope you did not find it by almost sitting on it, that's inevitably how I find them, that or sticking my hand into a knitting bag to find something else and finding it stuck to me. :shock:  Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> lol, I hope you did not find it by almost sitting on it, that's inevitably how I find them, that or sticking my hand into a knitting bag to find something else and finding it stuck to me. :shock:  Can't wait to see it finished.


I am just starting the back!


----------



## Poledra65

Well, it's 11 o'clock and all is well, or at least all is quiet, DH went to bed about an hour ago as he has to head to work around 4:30am to take a load to Denver, it's just a day trip, and all the dogs/cats are passed out hither and yon throughout the house. Have a baby shower to go to tomorrow for a daughter of a coworker of DSM's, neither of us has met her, but should be fun, interesting anyway. I've baked chocolate chip cookies tonight and then brownies, that's the only reason I stayed up, brownies in the oven. Then of course I had to wash the dishes and clean the whole kitchen, couldn't leave it half done. Then I decided to get a head start on a coffee cake I want to back in the morning so chopped up the apples. So now I think I will head to bed. Night all, hugs and kisses, take care. Have a wonderful evening Julie, special big hugs for you and Ringo.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> I am just starting the back!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Well, it's 11 o'clock and all is well, or at least all is quiet, DH went to bed about an hour ago as he has to head to work around 4:30am to take a load to Denver, it's just a day trip, and all the dogs/cats are passed out hither and yon throughout the house. Have a baby shower to go to tomorrow for a daughter of a coworker of DSM's, neither of us has met her, but should be fun, interesting anyway. I've baked chocolate chip cookies tonight and then brownies, that's the only reason I stayed up, brownies in the oven. Then of course I had to wash the dishes and clean the whole kitchen, couldn't leave it half done. Then I decided to get a head start on a coffee cake I want to back in the morning so chopped up the apples. So now I think I will head to bed. Night all, hugs and kisses, take care. Have a wonderful evening Julie, special big hugs for you and Ringo.


Sleep well, dear! You have been busy- looks like DH can put away quite a few cookies, without it showing! ooops I think I did not read that post very carefully!


----------



## busyworkerbee

thewren said:


> Guess who came and surprised us at breakfast this morning?


Cute


----------



## TNS

Bobglory said:


> Happy Birthday Shirley!
> 
> Love and hugs!
> 
> Gigi


Shirley, a belated happy birthday from me too.


----------



## ptofValerie

The last couple of days have been active and I think I've caught up with most of the posts. Some of us are having tough times and all are in my prayers, especially those whose elderly relatives are in need of specialist care. Nothing much to report. Just wanted to say hello.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Beautiful bird. Great photo.



Lurker 2 said:


> Today's photo, from Kaikoura a shot of a Kereru or Wood Pigeon. The photographer mentioned that he is able to get really close now. I have not seen one for many years, but used to see one almost drunk on Kowhai nectar, when I was working as a postie, in my early twenties.


----------



## sugarsugar

Patches39 said:


> So handsome, he is growing too, love that smile :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


He is so delightful


----------



## sugarsugar

KateB said:


> Designer1234 - Happy Birthday Shirley!!


Happy Birthday... i do hope you have/had a wonderful day.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. We are off to meet the family at school for a swim in the pool and tehn back to their house and SIL will cook lunch. I will take some easy crochet (not the DB) Have started to make some Christmas angels.

Love all the photos, Julie your wood pigeon is gorgeous much nicer than those in the UK.

Sam have a safe journey, mini me sends mini Sam a hug.


----------



## oddball

Lurker 2 said:


> Pleased to be able to report the visual disturbances I have been having are just the remnants of the Migraines I used to suffer from. Things are not yet back to normal, but I am feeling a lot less fraught than I was. It is always good to get out of the house. It will be better when I am able to laugh again. And tomorrow is payday- I may treat myself to a visit to the Emporium- I have mis-placed a 4mm needle.


So pleased you are feeling better in yourself Julie, Thats a good idea, go and treat yourself. You deserve it. Love to you as always Lin x


----------



## sugarsugar

5mmdpns said:


> http://www.birdsinbackyards.net/species/Petroica-boodang


Mmm, thanks. I see they are down where i am apparantely. Never seen one though.
Darrowill... have you seen a robin in our country??


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Today's photo, from Kaikoura a shot of a Kereru or Wood Pigeon. The photographer mentioned that he is able to get really close now. I have not seen one for many years, but used to see one almost drunk on Kowhai nectar, when I was working as a postie, in my early twenties.


Lovely and colourful


----------



## nicho

Lurker 2 said:


> Today's photo, from Kaikoura a shot of a Kereru or Wood Pigeon. The photographer mentioned that he is able to get really close now. I have not seen one for many years, but used to see one almost drunk on Kowhai nectar, when I was working as a postie, in my early twenties.


That is a beautiful bird. How pretty! Thanks for posting.


----------



## sugarsugar

KateB said:


> I'm so excited, my DH has bought me an iPad for my birthday (which isn't until 4th September) but he gave me it early as my DS is here today to set it up for me. I'm am using it to write this and so far so good! :thumbup:


Lucky you!! Enjoy it   :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

sugarsugar said:


> Mmm, thanks. I see they are down where i am apparantely. Never seen one though.
> Darrowill... have you seen a robin in our country??


Pretty sure I have. Sure I've seen them with Mum. But I always get confused becuase I think of them as British. But Zoe has explained that I am right that they are Englsih, but that we have different robins. If I remember I will ask Mum when I speak to her next- or one of my brothers even.

And now I am going out for hte evening, have a meeting. And after only a few hours sleep last night I am getting rather tired so could be fun staying awake through a meeting!


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning, figured I'd post coffee before reading all the pages from yesterday. 

Hope everyone has a wonderful day. Happy thoughts and healing energy to all those in need. 

Smile it's Monday!


----------



## sugarsugar

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Hey everyone, got to school and settled in alright so far. I like the people I'm living with so far we will see how it goes


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Pleased to be able to report the visual disturbances I have been having are just the remnants of the Migraines I used to suffer from. Things are not yet back to normal, but I am feeling a lot less fraught than I was. It is always good to get out of the house. It will be better when I am able to laugh again. And tomorrow is payday- I may treat myself to a visit to the Emporium- I have mis-placed a 4mm needle.


Good news on the eyes ! Thinking of you.


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Today's photo, from Kaikoura a shot of a Kereru or Wood Pigeon. The photographer mentioned that he is able to get really close now. I have not seen one for many years, but used to see one almost drunk on Kowhai nectar, when I was working as a postie, in my early twenties.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pamela F

Sandy said:


> Introducing my great-grandson Gunner Alan
> weight-6 lbs. 10 oz. 20 1/2 inches long
> born-Friday, August 23,2013 7:16 pm.


Congratulations Sandy xxxx he is gorgeous xxx when you see him give him a hug from me xxxx


----------



## jheiens

Pamela F said:


> Congratulations Sandy xxxx he is gorgeous xxx when you see him give him a hug from me xxxx


Good morning, Pamela. So nice to see you here this early in my morning.

I see you have survived the wedding festivities. How are Lottie and parents doing?

Joy


----------



## jheiens

Thank you, Betty, for the lovely compliment. He is a fine young man and a joy to be around--most of the time. He can be a rather typical teen sometimes. LOL

Best wishes to you and hope your day is calm and your strength endures.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> Grandson sang a solo at church today and Grandpa (DH) played the piano for him. It was too precious. I told him how his grandpa and I met when I was singing and he played the piano for me. Then I shared that when I used to sing I felt like my soul was flying. Felt the same way when I used to ice skate too. I don't sing any more but the grandchildren are doing it for me and they put the song back in my life.  :thumbup: :!:


That is so fantastic!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Hey everyone, got to school and settled in alright so far. I like the people I'm living with so far we will see how it goes


I know it's excitiing...starting a new school year. Hope the people you're living with continue to be likeable!
JuneK


----------



## gagesmom

Morning all, 7am here been up with the dog as it is thunder and lightening outside.Woke me up at 5:30am whining up a storm.

Nana Caren I love that smiling frog. :thumbup: 

Julie I am so happy that you are feeling better about things, and happy to hear about the eyesight to.

Started a cowl yesterday called I heart ewe cowl by Eleni Gardner. I have to dig through my stash and see what I can find. I am going to start all over again. Been all stuffed up and not on the ball with things, so I made it and it would fit my friends 6 yr old. :roll: Didn't really notice til this morning when I had a good look at. 

Happy Monday all, off to get ready for an appt at 9 am.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Pleased to be able to report the visual disturbances I have been having are just the remnants of the Migraines I used to suffer from. Things are not yet back to normal, but I am feeling a lot less fraught than I was. It is always good to get out of the house. It will be better when I am able to laugh again. And tomorrow is payday- I may treat myself to a visit to the Emporium- I have mis-placed a 4mm needle.


Glad to hear your worry over the visual problem was unnecessary but it's always best to have it checked. Hope your needle turns up before you buy a new one instead of after. That's what usually happens with me...lose it, purchase new, old miraculously reappears!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> That is typical of my Karma- sure it will turn up! This is an advantage of having several WIP's- always something one can pick up. I now know more accurately what the detaching of the retina will probably be like.


years ago, my doctor told me to never sky-dive or high dive since my retinas were very loosely attached and would pull loose from gravity!! Since I'm almost terrified of heights that was one problem I NEVER faced.
Scared of heights but still loved flying. Is that an oxymoron? LOL!
Junek


----------



## Pamela F

jheiens said:


> Good morning, Pamela. So nice to see you here this early in my morning.
> 
> I see you have survived the wedding festivities. How are Lottie and parents doing?
> 
> Joy


Afternoon Joy xxx

Well I survived really well, as well as Baz! Other two oh dear! Lol.

Seeing Lottie tonight, take away curry at their house. Chicken Lahore is our favourite.

Lottie sleep over Saturday night too.

Finished her top last night. Will send/post a photo.

Think I've just jumped with both feet into your tea party! Lol xxxx

Will email you xxxx

Hope all good at your end xxx

BTW Chris says we are amateurs compared to you at storing veg. Need more lessons please xxxxx

Big man back at school? Xxxx


----------



## KateB

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Hey everyone, got to school and settled in alright so far. I like the people I'm living with so far we will see how it goes


Glad you're in and settled. Friends that you make now can stay with you for a long time - I've still got 3 of my college pals as best buddies 44 years later!


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> Pleased to be able to report the visual disturbances I have been having are just the remnants of the Migraines I used to suffer from. Things are not yet back to normal, but I am feeling a lot less fraught than I was. It is always good to get out of the house. It will be better when I am able to laugh again. And tomorrow is payday- I may treat myself to a visit to the Emporium- I have mis-placed a 4mm needle.


That's a relief about your sight disturbances, Julie. No doubt stress had a part to play too. I hope you can treat yourself at the Emporium, you deserve it!! {{{hugs}}}


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> Well all caught up again. Went with DH to Ft. Laramie, he wanted to go fishing in the river up there. It was nice, we were there for a couple hours, yes I knit while he fished. He found a nice log and brought it over so I could sit on it at the first hole we stopped at, at the second stop (where he did catch a fish) I stood and knit as there was nothing around but mud to sit on. Hope everyone else is having a great evening.


WOW!! Great pictures..handsome DH...glad he had good luck fishing. I know you enjoyed being outside but especially with him.
Junek


----------



## SaxonLady

darowil said:


> I am still hanging around tonight. Listening to the last session of the 5 day test match (cricket against England). While the match will most likely result in a draw it could still have a result. Very interesting.
> So I am getting some knitting done as well. Just done what is in effect an icord with a cable in it. Might actually do some finsihing off after this! I have a few things that need sewing etc.
> England have sped up unfortunatelly and are starting to indicate that they are trying to win.


neither side wanted to stop and have another draw. Such a shame that the light finally faded. And how exciting!


----------



## jknappva

sassafras123 said:


> Nice day. Didn't get to walk. But made AA mtg. And got some housework done. Then just crashed for rest of day. Dozing, reading, watching t.v. Figure I need the crest.


Sounded like you did exactly what you needed to do. At times, rest is the most important.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Just met the family that has moved in in front- 5 kids- lots of energy, but they all are being very friendly, which is nice. The baby was scared of Ringo- but he was being very good, and not leaping up- gradually managing to teach him not to do that one. He ha a short walk this morning- we did not go far because I forgot my mobile- and I am not prepared to go out without it incase of dog attack.


It's always a plus when new neighbors are nice and friendly.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> Bulldog, I personally think you look just lovely! :thumbup: And a beautiful smile to top it all off.


And I agree....I think we always wish we were thinner!
Lovely picture.
JuneK


----------



## KateB

Bulldog - Betty your avatar is lovely, you've got a great smile! I know what you mean though, I always hate photos of me too! :roll: :lol:


----------



## SaxonLady

Pontuf said:


> Didnt one of our KTPers find Sean Connery hitting golf balls in her neighbor' s
> yard? Or did i dream that?
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> quote=gagesmom]Happy Birthday Shirley :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Sean Connery, what a handsome fella he is. Lucky you to share a birthday with him.
> 
> I am not doing anything in the way of packing today, I am so stuffed up and my sinuses are so congested I feel like my head is going to fall off.
> 
> Might go and try to catch a nap.
> 
> Check in later on.


[/quote]

Sean Connery did once refuse to go on TV with me!


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> Today's photo, from Kaikoura a shot of a Kereru or Wood Pigeon. The photographer mentioned that he is able to get really close now. I have not seen one for many years, but used to see one almost drunk on Kowhai nectar, when I was working as a postie, in my early twenties.


What beautiful colours on that bird!


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Today's photo, from Kaikoura a shot of a Kereru or Wood Pigeon. The photographer mentioned that he is able to get really close now. I have not seen one for many years, but used to see one almost drunk on Kowhai nectar, when I was working as a postie, in my early twenties.


Is the color true to the bird?? He's really lovely. Just saw a documentary about birds of paradise.....they are so lovely. And one in particular had a spectacular mating dance! God is good to grace us with such beauty.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> They often look really green
> 
> BTW found that needle- now I will be able to progress with the shrug you were teaching!


And you can use the 'needle money' to buy more yarn! LOL!
JuneK


----------



## KateB

Pamela F said:


> Congratulations Sandy xxxx he is gorgeous xxx when you see him give him a hug from me xxxx


Welcome Pamela, I don't think I've seen you here before although I recognise your face from the Forum. Please visit with us again soon.


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. We are off to meet the family at school for a swim in the pool and tehn back to their house and SIL will cook lunch. I will take some easy crochet (not the DB) Have started to make some Christmas angels.
> 
> Love all the photos, Julie your wood pigeon is gorgeous much nicer than those in the UK.
> 
> Sam have a safe journey, mini me sends mini Sam a hug.


Thank you once again for the lovely photos from sunny Surrey!
(I almost forgot to include the 'e' since our Surry here in VA, although named for your original Surrey, has no 'e'!)
Enjoy your day with the family. Can you include the pattern for your angels or is it copyrighted?
I'll bet MiniPurpleFi misses MiniSam!
JuneK


----------



## KateB

SaxonLady said:


> Sean Connery did once refuse to go on TV with me!


You have to tell us more!! :shock:


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning, figured I'd post coffee before reading all the pages from yesterday.
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful day. Happy thoughts and healing energy to all those in need.
> 
> Smile it's Monday!


WOW!! What big teeth you have!! LOL!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Pamela F said:


> Afternoon Joy xxx
> 
> Well I survived really well, as well as Baz! Other two oh dear! Lol.
> 
> Seeing Lottie tonight, take away curry at their house. Chicken Lahore is our favourite.
> 
> Lottie sleep over Saturday night too.
> 
> Finished her top last night. Will send/post a photo.
> 
> Think I've just jumped with both feet into your tea party! Lol xxxx
> 
> Will email you xxxx
> 
> Hope all good at your end xxx
> 
> BTW Chris says we are amateurs compared to you at storing veg. Need more lessons please xxxxx
> 
> Big man back at school? Xxxx


So glad you joined us....jump in any time, we're here all week and a new party starts every Fri. afternoon.
Junek


----------



## 5mmdpns

Well today the teachers are back to school and tomorrow the kids are back. This is for Ontario. Other provinces will have different start dates. hahaha, I remember when I used to teach school and I drove a huge stick-shift school bus! Zoe


----------



## SaxonLady

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning, figured I'd post coffee before reading all the pages from yesterday.
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful day. Happy thoughts and healing energy to all those in need.
> 
> Smile it's Monday!


Bank Holiday Monday!!!! Here anyway.


----------



## 5mmdpns

jknappva said:


> Thank you once again for the lovely photos from sunny Surrey!
> (I almost forgot to include the 'e' since our Surry here in VA, although named for your original Surrey, has no 'e'!)
> Enjoy your day with the family. Can you include the pattern for your angels or is it copyrighted?
> I'll bet MiniPurpleFi misses MiniSam!
> JuneK


Mini Me and Mini Sam should be pen pals! lol Zoe


----------



## SaxonLady

jknappva said:


> years ago, my doctor told me to never sky-dive or high dive since my retinas were very loosely attached and would pull loose from gravity!! Since I'm almost terrified of heights that was one problem I NEVER faced.
> Scared of heights but still loved flying. Is that an oxymoron? LOL!
> Junek


not at all. When flying you are inside a plane that can land safely. YOU can't!!


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Beautiful bird. Great photo.


It is, and it is!


----------



## TNS

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. We are off to meet the family at school for a swim in the pool and tehn back to their house and SIL will cook lunch. I will take some easy crochet (not the DB) Have started to make some Christmas angels.
> 
> Love all the photos, Julie your wood pigeon is gorgeous much nicer than those in the UK.
> 
> Sam have a safe journey, mini me sends mini Sam a hug.


I just love your Mini figures! They are so very clever and amusing, what are they going to get up to next??
Thanks for all the photos, nice eye-candy.


----------



## Lurker 2

oddball said:


> So pleased you are feeling better in yourself Julie, Thats a good idea, go and treat yourself. You deserve it. Love to you as always Lin x


I might just do that- but will have to be within strict limits! And thanks, Lin! oxo.


----------



## TNS

KateB said:


> You have to tell us more!! :shock:


Yes, please do......


----------



## SaxonLady

KateB said:


> You have to tell us more!! :shock:


It was when he was prominent in the Independence for Scotland debate many years ago. He wanted to go on a talk show about it. At the time I was running an International magazine for a Society on Anglo-Saxon interests, historical, language, archeaology, et al. They asked me if I wanted to join him on the programme (pro Union). I don't know why they asked me but was I going to say no?! But he looked the Society up and refused to face me! I was devastated.


----------



## TNS

SaxonLady said:


> It was when he was prominent in the Independence for Scotland debate many years ago. He wanted to go on a talk show about it. At the time I was running an International magazine for a Society on Anglo-Saxon interests, historical, language, archeaology, et al. They asked me if I wanted to join him on the programme (pro Union). I don't know why they asked me but was I going to say no?! But he looked the Society up and refused to face me! I was devastated.


What a spoil sport. You could have had a good debate.


----------



## Lurker 2

Pamela F said:


> Congratulations Sandy xxxx he is gorgeous xxx when you see him give him a hug from me xxxx


Welcome Pamela, to the Knitting Tea Party! Don't forget, we would love to hear more from you- your WIP's your interests, what food you like to share recipes of, and of course our favourite brew. Sam will be on his way to Seattle by now, and KateB and darowil are taking the reins for him, to give him a break.


----------



## Pup lover

thewren said:


> Guess who came and surprised us at breakfast this morning?


How wonderful!! Bentley is as adorable as ever, growing fast I see! Give Max ear rubs for me when you get back home Sam, enjoy your trip!


----------



## Patches39

Angora1 said:


> So glad to hear this. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Yes, you will laugh again and we can't wait. Just don't sit on that missing needle or it might be a scream we hear. :shock:


 :shock: LOL LOL


----------



## Pup lover

RookieRetiree said:


> I have that magazine as an e-magazine on my Iphone, but I don't know how to print off the patterns that I want to make...and the print on the I-Phone is just too small for me to work with it on there...any suggestions?


Im sure youve had many responses by now but, email it to yourself then you should be able to print.


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> Today's photo, from Kaikoura a shot of a Kereru or Wood Pigeon. The photographer mentioned that he is able to get really close now. I have not seen one for many years, but used to see one almost drunk on Kowhai nectar, when I was working as a postie, in my early twenties.


WOW what a lovely bird, I love his/her colors. :-D nice flowers too.thanks for sharing. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover

PurpleFi said:


> Mini Sam before his trip across the Pond


What gorgeous knitting and great pictures!


----------



## Lurker 2

Several tea party goers have mentioned the photo of the Kereru- yes the colours are pretty much how it looks especially when the light is catching the feathers, also the result of my eye exam. Thanks all for your concern- I don't want to repeat myself over and over, so please accept this as my response to you all.
Life always feels better on payday Tuesdays. 
I had a phone call from the senior niece last night- all seems quite normal with her- and she does have the casting vote in Family matters. I have yet to work out exactly how I go about my visit to Fale at the end of September- but I really want to be more independent this time- I hope to have some more time with Fofoa, the niece, before long. We are planning to visit my MIL's grave, to take some photos for Fale.


----------



## Bobglory

Bulldog said:


> Finally read all the posts. Horrible avatar of me.maybe because pictures dont lie. I wanted it to make me thin and beautiful. ROFLMAO!


I love the new avatar! You look stunning.

Speaking as a charter member of the local Chubby Ladies Club, thin is highly over rated.

For example, when I go out to dinner with my brother and his wife, she has to bring a cushion to the restaurant for her chair, and then remember to take it with her. I don't have this problem. My cushion is not only permanently attached, I can change the upholstery at will and it always matches my blouse. Okay... Not so much the time I accidentally wore my nightie out to lunch ... But I digress.

Love and hugs!

Gigi


----------



## SaxonLady

TNS said:


> What a spoil sport. You could have had a good debate.


Maybe off air!!!!! I can see why he was nervous. He is an actor, not either a politician nor an academic. He obviously thought I was! I can certainly debate for England.


----------



## Miss Pam

Bulldog said:


> Finally read all the posts. Horrible avatar of me.maybe because pictures dont lie. I wanted it to make me thin and beautiful. ROFLMAO! I had a stitchers nightmare Saturday. I blocked the crocheted name for my daughter. It took lots of hours of pinning inch by inch. I was on the last row pinning the edging and found two mistakes on the very last row. I had to finish pinning it so it could dry and will unpin it and ravel the last row and block it again. Sure hope I can figure a way to only block the edging. That is so hard on my fingers and hand. Got lot to do each night when getting home from Angies each night but hope I can get it done quickly and get back to my socks. I love the 12 circular but think I am going to use two 12 inch circular needles when I get to the decreases on Erics patternmay or may not try the Kitchener closure. The three needle bind off works well if you use a larger needle so nothing will rub the toes. I am using the Schoppel Wonderluske (?) yarn that dwagner used to make her socks. It was a splurge for me. I cannot find Bernat Sox yarn. Have looked all over the web.
> Spideryou are always on my heart as is Gagesmom. I know yall are going through a rough patch now but truly feel God has something better planned for your future
> Kategreat opening to KTP and wonderful recipes. Luke is so preciousjust gets cuter with each pictures and brings a smile everytime
> Kehinkle/Kathyyou have such an interesting life but do be safe in your travels. Think of us when you get to visit all those wonderful yarn shops
> Sandy.Congrats on your new grandbaby. My grandsons name is Gunnar Jordan. I pray you also will find a place to live
> EJSprayers going up for those headaches
> Joyyou take such good care of Tim and he is accomplishing so much. He is my poster child! Truly captured my heart.
> Fran.Cousins DH is on my prayer list
> BusyworkerBee..Yvonne and her family are on prayer list. Praying her father is doing better at this posting
> Pacer.As Joy, you are to be commended on your unwavering love and care for your son. I am so proud that his picture is framed and in a place where lots of people will view his artwork. You give him a hug from me
> Saxonlady.Welcome
> Sassafrass.so glad you are feeling better and able to take your walks with Maya
> Busyworkerbeeyour avatar suits youyou have had a busy work. Thanks you for the cake recipe
> Alexia...Welcome
> Miss PamWelcome
> Pammieonly way to make cornbread is with a cast iron skillet, especially one that is seasoned well
> Nittergma.glad your DH is feeling better
> EnzbyI have deep respect for firefighters. Do be careful, sweet lady
> ShirleyI am glad you had a Happy Birthday. I love you more than words can say. I think you are a strong woman with impeccable integrity. Your talent inspires us all and we get great pleasure in seeing all that you have created. You have such a loving, forgiving soulpraying you celebrate many more birthdays on Vancouver Island
> Darowilpraying for intervention with the SIL
> Pjslovescrochetwishing you a fun and wisdom filled school year. Glad you have roomates you like, sweetie
> JulieThanks going up that you are not losing your eyesight


Thank you!


----------



## Pup lover

Pontuf said:


> Anyone know where i can watch season 3 of Downton Abbey. Its not n Netflix or Hulu.


Im way behind so you may have already gotten an answer, simplyjune.org has it


----------



## Miss Pam

Lurker 2 said:


> Today's photo, from Kaikoura a shot of a Kereru or Wood Pigeon. The photographer mentioned that he is able to get really close now. I have not seen one for many years, but used to see one almost drunk on Kowhai nectar, when I was working as a postie, in my early twenties.


Thst bird is really pretty.


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. We are off to meet the family at school for a swim in the pool and tehn back to their house and SIL will cook lunch. I will take some easy crochet (not the DB) Have started to make some Christmas angels.
> 
> Love all the photos, Julie your wood pigeon is gorgeous much nicer than those in the UK.
> 
> Sam have a safe journey, mini me sends mini Sam a hug.


PurpleFI, you always bring joy to my coffee time, I really love flowers and butterfly's,  and so relaxing for my mind, kind of takes me from some things I don't need to be thinking to a beautiful place. Thanks so much :-D


----------



## Miss Pam

TNS said:


> Shirley, a belated happy birthday from me too.


And from me, too, Shirley.


----------



## Patches39

Ooooops!!,


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. We are off to meet the family at school for a swim in the pool and tehn back to their house and SIL will cook lunch. I will take some easy crochet (not the DB) Have started to make some Christmas angels.
> 
> Love all the photos, Julie your wood pigeon is gorgeous much nicer than those in the UK.
> 
> Sam have a safe journey, mini me sends mini Sam a hug.


Great photos this morning, Purple. Enjoy your day with the family today.


----------



## Pup lover

NanaCaren said:


> The early morning sky around 5:48 am was absolutely lovely. Was watching between the race and the sky. Even got to see a couple of bats flying around. Kind of neat for me, I have been wondering if there were any in my bat houses.


We had a bat get into the kitchen porch a couple nights ago. Ths dogs were going msd bsrki g out there so went out and there was a bat on its back on the floor, thankfully DH was home! I panicked, got the dogs in shut the door and let him deal with it. He got it outside, where it just laid for awhile, we think Daisy may have pounced on it and as tunned it a bit (when she finds something she brings her front legs up and down on it) he eventually flew away. First time I have seen one up close, dont need to again either!


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning, figured I'd post coffee before reading all the pages from yesterday.
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful day. Happy thoughts and healing energy to all those in need.
> 
> Smile it's Monday!


Thanks coffee is great and right on time. Like having coffee with you :-D frog is cute, :-D


----------



## Patches39

Pamela F said:


> Congratulations Sandy xxxx he is gorgeous xxx when you see him give him a hug from me xxxx


Nice avatar, lovely lady. :-D


----------



## Patches39

KateB said:


> Bulldog - Betty your avatar is lovely, you've got a great smile! I know what you mean though, I always hate photos of me too! :roll: :lol:


Ditto, :-D


----------



## sassafras123

Morning. June, , thank you. 
Looks like it will be another rest day. Do get to go to sangha tonight.


----------



## jheiens

Pamela F said:


> Congratulations Sandy xxxx he is gorgeous xxx when you see him give him a hug from me xxxx


Tea Party regulars, please give PamelaF a warm welcome. She is a dear friend and a great knitter who enjoys learning other needle crafts also.

I do hope she joins in more often as she is able. I love her dearly. She is ''good people''.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Patches39

5mmdpns said:


> Well today the teachers are back to school and tomorrow the kids are back. This is for Ontario. Other provinces will have different start dates. hahaha, I remember when I used to teach school and I drove a huge stick-shift school bus! Zoe


LOL LOL cute :-D


----------



## Patches39

Bobglory said:


> I love the new avatar! You look stunning.
> 
> Speaking as a charter member of the local Chubby Ladies Club, thin is highly over rated.
> 
> For example, when I go out to dinner with my brother and his wife, she has to bring a cushion to the restaurant for her chair, and then remember to take it with her. I don't have this problem. My cushion is not only permanently attached, I can change the upholstery at will and it always matches my blouse. Okay... Not so much the time I accidentally wore my nightie out to lunch ... But I digress.
> 
> Love and hugs!
> 
> Gigi


OMG!!! That is so funny, ditto on the cushion  and I do remember the lunch,  LOL LOL,


----------



## Patches39

Pup lover said:


> We had a bat get into the kitchen porch a couple nights ago. Ths dogs were going msd bsrki g out there so went out and there was a bat on its back on the floor, thankfully DH was home! I panicked, got the dogs in shut the door and let him deal with it. He got it outside, where it just laid for awhile, we think Daisy may have pounced on it and as tunned it a bit (when she finds something she brings her front legs up and down on it) he eventually flew away. First time I have seen one up close, dont need to again either!


LOL LOL, know what you mean. :shock: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

jheiens said:


> Tea Party regulars, please give PamelaF a warm welcome. She is a dear friend and a great knitter who enjoys learning other needle crafts also.
> 
> I do hope she joins in more often as she is able. I love her dearly. She is ''good people''.
> 
> Ohio Joy


PamelaF, welcome to the family I am so happy I joined about a year ago, and I know that you will be to. It's a great place to be, with the best people in the world, and I do mean in the world,  so come sit and be a part of this family.


----------



## Pup lover

Have sped read to catch up, whew! DH us up now so off to get breakfast. Did more tomatoes and more beans over the weekend as well as cleaning garage and getting more stuff ready for sale. 

Meeting Rookie and Cmaliza tomorrow in Chicago. Going up by train which should be fun, havent traveled by train before, very inexpensive and much less hassel!

Have to get busy need to price sale stuff, hope to have time to knit!

Prayers and hugs for everyone


----------



## Pup lover

Pamela welcome! Come back often, we are addicting.

Welcome to all newbies

Shirley Happy belated Birthday!! And anyone else I missed,sorry!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Today's photo, from Kaikoura a shot of a Kereru or Wood Pigeon. The photographer mentioned that he is able to get really close now. I have not seen one for many years, but used to see one almost drunk on Kowhai nectar, when I was working as a postie, in my early twenties.


I have never seen such a beautiful pigeon!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> They often look really green
> 
> BTW found that needle- now I will be able to progress with the shrug you were teaching!


Yay!!! Good news.


----------



## martina

Welcome to Pamela F
Good news about the eyes Julie. 
Lovely photos all who posted.
Bank Holiday here today but nothing special planned so just loafing and knitting. Yesterday's left overs for dinner so nothing to prepare. 
Someone mentioned preparing apples for a coffee cake, sorry I can't find the post now. Anyone have that recipe please as it sounds interesting. Prayers and best wishes to all.


----------



## Designer1234

SaxonLady said:


> It was when he was prominent in the Independence for Scotland debate many years ago. He wanted to go on a talk show about it. At the time I was running an International magazine for a Society on Anglo-Saxon interests, historical, language, archeaology, et al. They asked me if I wanted to join him on the programme (pro Union). I don't know why they asked me but was I going to say no?! But he looked the Society up and refused to face me! I was devastated.


I remember reading he was 'Independence for Scotland' I believe he was born in Glasgow? Is that a major news feature still? We don't get anything about it here in Canada and usually at least something is printed somewhere. I would love to take a trip all over England. We did get to Scotland but doubt we will make it to the rest of the Bristish Isles, darn it.


----------



## Cashmeregma

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. We are off to meet the family at school for a swim in the pool and tehn back to their house and SIL will cook lunch. I will take some easy crochet (not the DB) Have started to make some Christmas angels.
> 
> Love all the photos, Julie your wood pigeon is gorgeous much nicer than those in the UK.
> 
> Sam have a safe journey, mini me sends mini Sam a hug.


Oh Purplefi...I am sure those who needed a laugh will be laughing or at least smiling at those cute mini Purple and mini Sam figures. Oh my goodness, you are so creative. Just love, love, love them.
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
I also just love your garden, flowers, Buddha, butterflies, etc. So much fun sharing with other parts of the world.


----------



## Cashmeregma

sugarsugar said:


> Lucky you!! Enjoy it   :thumbup:


What a lovely early present!!!!


----------



## Designer1234

Patches39 said:


> PurpleFI, you always bring joy to my coffee time, I really love flowers and butterfly's,  and so relaxing for my mind, kind of takes me from some things I don't need to be thinking to a beautiful place. Thanks so much :-D


Your gardens are so beautiful and I love the ;pictures, you, Caren and Julie post as well as the other scenes we see of different parts of the world. It is great to wake up to a cup of special coffee (Caren) and smell the flowers at Purple's yard and see beautiful New Zealand, as well as other lovely pictures. It gives us a great start on the day.


----------



## Designer1234

Pup lover said:


> Have sped read to catch up, whew! DH us up now so off to get breakfast. Did more tomatoes and more beans over the weekend as well as cleaning garage and getting more stuff ready for sale.
> 
> Meeting Rookie and Cmaliza tomorrow in Chicago. Going up by train which should be fun, havent traveled by train before, very inexpensive and much less hassel!
> 
> Prayers and hugs for everyone


-------------------------
I would so love to join you - what a lot of fun you will haave. I must have missed something do you have a sale going on? I was away a lot of the past 2 days.

anyway have a great time!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sandy said:


> Introducing my great-grandson Gunner Alan
> weight-6 lbs. 10 oz. 20 1/2 inches long
> born-Friday, August 23,2013 7:16 pm.


Sandy, he is so gorgeous as is his mother. Welcome to the world Gunner Alan. May you have a blessed life. You certainly have a wonderful great-grandmother.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning, figured I'd post coffee before reading all the pages from yesterday.
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful day. Happy thoughts and healing energy to all those in need.
> 
> Smile it's Monday!


Oh Caren, that frog has me laughing. :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818

thewren said:


> Guess who came and surprised us at breakfast this morning?


Oh Sam, Bentley is growing so much!! So adorable and holding Mini Me Sam is just awesome!!! What a wonderful likeness and such talent Purplefi!!


----------



## Marianne818

KateB said:


> Julie - Luke is crawling!! More of a dragging himself along using his left elbow, but there is definite forward movement!


It's off to the races now for him, LOL... Love when they can maneuver around and explore new things.


----------



## NanaCaren

a lovely photo I found online. 

This one is from Bedruthan Steps on Saturday evening.


----------



## Cashmeregma

KateB said:


> Bulldog - Betty your avatar is lovely, you've got a great smile! I know what you mean though, I always hate photos of me too! :roll: :lol:


Bulldog, lovely to see you on your avatar. You know with your name being that of a dog you shouldn't judge yourself harshly as dogs judge us by our spirit not our weight, looks, clothes, etc. That being said, I think you are beautiful.


----------



## Cashmeregma

I have to get off here and get knitting but I just had to share that the Quakers we had dinner with last week sent me a card with the Shaker Tree of Life on it. It is only one version, but one of her favorites. What the wife wrote in it was so lovely also. A special lady who works with troubled children. Not easy, but she has a gift for it.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

Me too



5mmdpns said:


> Well today the teachers are back to school and tomorrow the kids are back. This is for Ontario. Other provinces will have different start dates. hahaha, I remember when I used to teach school and I drove a huge stick-shift school bus! Zoe


----------



## Marianne818

KateB said:


> So glad you had a good sleep, Marianne. Is it a special mattress? We've got a memory foam topper on our bed and I love it!


Not really a special mattress, just such a better quality than what I had to begin with, LOL. When we moved here I knew I wouldn't have room for my queen size bed, so I gave it to Daniel, I didn't have much $$ at the time so I went to Walmart and bought a twin size bed frame and one of their beds in a box. Topped it eventually with a memory foam topper, but unfortunately a rather large person slept on my bed for several nights and well it broke the springs down to where it has been horrible to sleep on for over a year now. The new one is just below the top of the line Serta, I was lucky as they were bringing in the new years line so got it half price plus they added another discount for being a local, so the $475 was reduced down to $155, plus a $20 dollar delivery fee. I sleep like a baby now, ROFL. I am purchasing wood a bit at a time to make a bed frame and headboard, I want to make storage drawers to help hide my stash, ROFL. And at the top of the headboard I hope to make a shelf with small storage cubes that I can just reach above and put my knitting project in one cubby and my Nexus and Kindle in another. I have several design ideas that are running through my head, just have to decide which would really work without major hassles building, ROFL. I'm sure I'll figure out what I will be happiest with! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

NanaCaren said:


> a lovely photo I found online.
> 
> This one is from Bedruthan Steps on Saturday evening.


Great photo, Caren!


----------



## Designer1234

Patches39 said:


> PamelaF, welcome to the family I am so happy I joined about a year ago, and I know that you will be to. It's a great place to be, with the best people in the world, and I do mean in the world,  so come sit and be a part of this family.


Pamela F -- welcome-- I just saw the thread where you showed your scarf and hats. you do interesting original work!. I think we shall get along very well indeed as I mix my colors all the time too! grin. You will enjoy this forum and soon you will know us -OOOPs I mean Joy is well loved here and I am glad she told you about us.

I was reading Patches' post and thought she was the person introducing you - call it a geriatric moment. Just also saw your floweres on the main forum. good job!

This is one of the nicest places in my life and I hope it will be the same for you. I would love you to show your picture of your work here! welcome!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Ditto


Poledra65 said:


> Bulldog, I personally think you look just lovely! :thumbup: And a beautiful smile to top it all off.


----------



## Gweniepooh

what a beautiful bird....thanks for sharing


Lurker 2 said:


> Today's photo, from Kaikoura a shot of a Kereru or Wood Pigeon. The photographer mentioned that he is able to get really close now. I have not seen one for many years, but used to see one almost drunk on Kowhai nectar, when I was working as a postie, in my early twenties.


----------



## Gweniepooh

ROFL at the frog...a good morning laugh with my coffee.
quote=NanaCaren]Good morning, figured I'd post coffee before reading all the pages from yesterday.

Hope everyone has a wonderful day. Happy thoughts and healing energy to all those in need.

Smile it's Monday![/quote]


----------



## Marianne818

kehinkle said:


> Marianne, nice to see you are finding the diet not to hard and able to enjoy almond milk. I need to find the individual ones again.
> 
> Hello to the newcomers. Welcome to this exciting bunch of crafters. Enjoy the time you spend with us.
> 
> OH Kathy


Kathy, you can find the individuals at Walmart, they are in where the water is at one store in another they are in where the boxed milks are I believe in the baking aisle or the juices. 
Have Matt in our prayers!! And you as well of course, LOL. Drive safe as you always do!!
Marianne


----------



## cmaliza

Hi All.....spent yesterday traveling, so I am (as usual) waaaay behind. I don't know if anyone has posted this, but it is awesome! I'll try send a link...not sure if I can, but maybe if you google "Andy Warhol bridge in Pittsburgh, PA" you might get something. CBS had some pictures.....

http://www.cbsnews.com/2300-201_162-10017850.html

this doesn't seem to be in blue, so you may not be able to click on it and go to the site, but try copying the url.
(anyone know how I might have copied the link correctly/usefully?).

Hope yo get to this....what a WIP!!!
Carol il/oh

OH! I just tried it....it DID work! :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Enjoy!!


----------



## Gweniepooh

I love your posts....I get a chuckle at your wonderful sense of humor and outlook....permanent cushion..ROFL...believe me I have it too...LOL and yes thin is over rated.


Bobglory said:


> I love the new avatar! You look stunning.
> 
> Speaking as a charter member of the local Chubby Ladies Club, thin is highly over rated.
> 
> For example, when I go out to dinner with my brother and his wife, she has to bring a cushion to the restaurant for her chair, and then remember to take it with her. I don't have this problem. My cushion is not only permanently attached, I can change the upholstery at will and it always matches my blouse. Okay... Not so much the time I accidentally wore my nightie out to lunch ... But I digress.
> 
> Love and hugs!
> 
> Gigi


----------



## Gweniepooh

Any friend of yours is a friend of ours Joy. A BIG welcome and hope to hear from you again PamelaF. Please share some of your work with us. We love to oogle and drool of each others knitting and cooking.



jheiens said:


> Tea Party regulars, please give PamelaF a warm welcome. She is a dear friend and a great knitter who enjoys learning other needle crafts also.
> 
> I do hope she joins in more often as she is able. I love her dearly. She is ''good people''.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Marianne818

Sandy said:


> Introducing my great-grandson Gunner Alan
> weight-6 lbs. 10 oz. 20 1/2 inches long
> born-Friday, August 23,2013 7:16 pm.


Congratulations on Gunner's arrival!!! He is precious! Beautiful Mom also, how does on look so good after giving birth??? ROFL... I am sure I looked horrid both times, :roll: Such precious babies our group has shared with us, want to find someone locally that has a baby that I can hold and rock!! But guess they would look at me strange and think I'm crazy or a kidnapper, ROFL. Though one young woman let me hold her baby in the grocery store, the precious boy was crying and she was alone and digging in the diaper bag while holding him, she was near tears.. I stepped over and asked what I could do to help, she handed him to me, I was in heaven, LOL. Poor thing had a gas bubble and just needed to be patted on the back and his tummy rubbed. He went right back to sleep, the mom was in tears, her first adventure out on her own and she panicked. Gave her a hug and stayed with her till she went to the checkout.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Good Morning Marianne!


----------



## Southern Gal

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Betty. BTW I love your smiley face on your avatar


Betty,I love your hair do. :mrgreen: especially since it is so much like my own.mine is a tad longer. 
Shirley, I love your stepping stones.
Jules I hope your new neighbors will be a good fit.
Can't chat, am going to tai chi. Later :thumbup: :thumbup: ;-) ;-)


----------



## Marianne818

Ezenby said:


> Hello all. Been away on a fire assignment. They took my computer away today ...not able to access KTP. Could at least read along when I had a quite time. Only have five more days. Told them today that this is the last time because it is too much for me at my age. They let me go home at night because it is an easy driving distance from home....six am to six pm which is a short day lol. Usually it is 6am to 10pm. Zoe... saw your blue moon...thanks. This is the blue moon setting in the west with the effects from fire, smoke and evening light. I may not be here talking but try to read along....did good until they removed my computer. Hope tomorrow I get a replacement. Change over of Team. Have the Southern Emergency Management Team assigned today. From Texas to Georgia personnel with lots of yawls!! lol . Very nice people.
> To all a very deep feeling of companionship...thanks for the friendship and warm good feeling. Prayers for those that need extra support to make it through this life.
> Always have Julie in my thoughts. ~Pat~ The moon picture is coming up.


Enzby, I am so thankful to you and your work to help with these horrible fires. Everyone on that fire line puts his/her life at risk to help save our forest, our homes and the wildlife that lives within them. All are equally important as it takes a team to work these situations. So I offer my sincere thank you for all that you do for so many. Please take care, always have you in our prayers. Many hugs to you and yours!!
Marianne


----------



## Marianne818

darowil said:


> Have one very simple project that you don't need to count rows or stitches for- even a garter stitch scarf. Or long strips which can then joined together for an afghan. An afghan you can just knit one colour until you run out or get bored and change colour (just make sure your weights are the same)-using up leftovers. Once you aren't learning it is hard to make too many mistakes on a straight garter sttich item. And while it may be boring, it is knitting and something you wouldn't get to do otherwise. And then you simply sew one strip to the other when you have done the first two and add the next one as you do it so you don't need to sew them all togehter at once.
> BTW we don't want you falling so maybe don't try to knit and walk at same time!


ROFL... I would never attempt to knit and walk, no matter what!! Great idea about the squares or strips to make an afghan, I do make simple dishcloths or the short row coasters, I have that pattern committed to memory now, LOL.


----------



## Marianne818

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning froma very wet Surrey. Not a good day for a garden party, but I hope it will brighten up for the afternoon.
> 
> I just love all the photos - veggies, huge fryingpan, blue moons and wool. Welcome little Gunner.
> 
> Here's some more photos of Mini Sam exploring the garden before he set off for the USA


These are just too cute for words, Sam was having a great time in his visit with you for sure!! Hope you have a picture of him in the gazebo!!


----------



## cmaliza

Marianne818 said:


> Congratulations on Gunner's arrival!!! He is precious!  Beautiful Mom also, how does on look so good after giving birth??? ROFL... I am sure I looked horrid both times, :roll: Such precious babies our group has shared with us, want to find someone locally that has a baby that I can hold and rock!! But guess they would look at me strange and think I'm crazy or a kidnapper, ROFL. Though one young woman let me hold her baby in the grocery store, the precious boy was crying and she was alone and digging in the diaper bag while holding him, she was near tears.. I stepped over and asked what I could do to help, she handed him to me, I was in heaven, LOL. Poor thing had a gas bubble and just needed to be patted on the back and his tummy rubbed. He went right back to sleep, the mom was in tears, her first adventure out on her own and she panicked. Gave her a hug and stayed with her till she went to the checkout.


~~~~~~~~
Marianne, your random acts of kindness really make a difference! Bless you for them!
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Carol il/oh


----------



## Marianne818

NanaCaren said:


> The early morning sky around 5:48 am was absolutely lovely. Was watching between the race and the sky. Even got to see a couple of bats flying around. Kind of neat for me, I have been wondering if there were any in my bat houses.


Caren, you have just a wonderful eye for beauty!! I cannot capture what I see with my camera, I do feel I need to upgrade though this one is only 2 years old. :-( I miss using my Cannon SLR.. but the DSLR's are out of my price range at the moment, LOL. 
Thank you for your awesome pictures, Sorry I missed sending Jamie a hug before she left for school. But when you speak with her again please tell her I send a hug and let her know I keep her close in my heart always!! Such a special young woman, so glad I got to meet you both, such special sisters you are to me for sure!! 
Loves and Hugs,
Marianne


----------



## Marianne818

KateB said:


> Well I survived Luke's overnight, but it's true that you cope much better with kids when you are young! He was actually very good (but of course! :roll: ) and went to sleep about 8pm, up for some milk at 11 and slept again until 7 this morning, so can't really complain! I got a couple of photos (actually I got 10, but don't worry I'm not putting them all on!) of him today. Off now to read the 14 pages you've 'talked' since last night.


Oh that smile, just want to snuggle him close!! He's such a sweetheart!!


----------



## dollyclaire

SaxonLady said:


> Bank Holiday Monday!!!! Here anyway.


And here in Scotland, a very warm sunny day which is a lovely change from the usual wet Bank Holidays we seem to get.

I have just received a phone call from the hospital offering me an appointment next Monday for an MRI scan, I of course said yes thank you but will need to rearrange my eye appointment. I have been to the hospital after my doctor referred me with a lump I have on my knee which seems to be growing. Of course it would be on my 'good' side that I rely on as my right side was affected badly when I was involved in a car accident some years ago. 
Fortunately the eye appointment is easily changed as it is just for a check up although I think I may be needing some changes in my lens prescription. I just hope the week goes by quickly as I am worrying about it. Your worries always seem bigger in the wee small hours lol


----------



## cmaliza

RookieRetiree said:


> "You might be the early bird, but I'm getting that worm!"
> 
> "You need to stop being the "little birdie"; too many secrets are getting spread around."


~~~~~~Loving all the captions! :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Marianne818

I've caught up to page 44, whew, think the last page it 67 or 68 by now, LOL. 

Mom is finally resting peacefully, it has been a rough weekend, but we made it through. She is under strict orders to not leave her bedside area without one of us in the room with her. She can manage to get from her bed to an overstuffed chair in her room and to her potty chair which is right next to the bed if I am away from my room. We tried the baby monitor thing but her television drove me insane and if the volume was turned down I couldn't hear her calling for me. So, returned that and now just listen closer, if I am going outside I give her a small walkie talkie all she has to do is touch one button and it calls for me. 
I am tired but doing okay, I had to completely rip out my sock and was right at the heal.. grrrrrrrrrrrr, second time I cast on I dropped a stitch and had to again rip out. I haven't restarted LOL.. think I'm going to work on my shawl or the bag, or Daniel's tie, LOL. Is going to be a do nothing day except to pick up a script from the pharmacy! The rest of the day I hope to sit and knit. C has another idea for a blog post so she is going to start building her "set" (if she has all the wood that she needs) so she will be well entertained, LOL. 
I send wishes for a wonderful day and week ahead for all.. keeping you always in my thoughts and prayers, hugs for my wonderful family of friends, sisters and brothers around this table!!
Marianne :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> Guess who came and surprised us at breakfast this morning?


~~~~~sooooo cute! Bentley, too! 
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## cmaliza

PurpleFi said:


> Mini Sam before his trip across the Pond


~~~~Mrs. MiniPurpleFi with a mini-mini! Cute!
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> love the picture carol - the bird with her wings outstretched has to be my ex - never could keep her mouth shut. rotflmao


 :lol: :lol: :lol: I'd bet you could come up with some doozies for captions! :lol: :lol: Carol il/oh


----------



## Cashmeregma

Designer1234 said:


> Pamela F -- welcome-- I just saw the thread where you showed your scarf and hats. you do interesting original work!. I think we shall get along very well indeed as I mix my colors all the time too! grin. You will enjoy this forum and soon you will know us -OOOPs I mean Joy is well loved here and I am glad she told you about us.
> 
> I was reading Patches' post and thought she was the person introducing you - call it a geriatric moment. Just also saw your floweres on the main forum. good job!
> 
> This is one of the nicest places in my life and I hope it will be the same for you. I would love you to show your picture of your work here! welcome!


Ditto and welcome Pamela. You do beautiful work and would love to see it on here also.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Smile it's Monday!


[/quote]

Unless it's already Tuesday...for some...LOL


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> I love your posts....I get a chuckle at your wonderful sense of humor and outlook....permanent cushion..ROFL...believe me I have it too...LOL and yes thin is over rated.


LOL...That beats wearing your slippers. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bobglory

Welcome Pamela F. This is a wonderfully soft place to land. You are truly among friends here.

Gigi


----------



## Cashmeregma

Marianne818 said:


> Cwant to find someone locally that has a baby that I can hold and rock!! But guess they would look at me strange and think I'm crazy or a kidnapper, ROFL. Though one young woman let me hold her baby in the grocery store, the precious boy was crying and she was alone and digging in the diaper bag while holding him, she was near tears.. I stepped over and asked what I could do to help, she handed him to me, I was in heaven, LOL. Poor thing had a gas bubble and just needed to be patted on the back and his tummy rubbed. He went right back to sleep, the mom was in tears, her first adventure out on her own and she panicked. Gave her a hug and stayed with her till she went to the checkout.


I know you were in heaven. How loving of you. :thumbup:


----------



## Bobglory

Be warned dear friends.... Hop-A-Long Gigi will be riding again! I just found out my local grocery store has scooters. 

Field Trip!!!!!

A prayer for my fellow shoppers would not be out of order LOL.

Gigi


----------



## Cashmeregma

Ezenby, wondering why they took your computer away. Maybe controlling information that gets out? Praying for you and all those working with you. So dangerous and so courageous. Thank you and thinking of you and all your team.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Thanks for the coffee and scary looking frog---if the coffee doesn't wake you up, the frog will.

Welcome, Pamela....we love having you join us and I'm waiting to see some of your work.

Here's a picture taken on the trip up to Madison, WI with son, DDIL and DGD. New socks and a new book with Grandpa!! Unfortunately the socks are too short in the foot part and they aren't stretchy enough -- so they'll be saved for the new baby girl due in January and I'll get another pair on the needles soon. The size I made was supposed to be for a 3-4 year old and she's not even 2! I was trying to do it by memory and sight...but now I have a tracing of her foot.

No sleep last night so my plans are to get the balsamic chicken in the crockpot and the grocery shopping done and then head back to bed before DGS is here after pre-school. Need all the energy I can get to keep up with a 4-1/2 year old...He's very proud of that 1/2 year so if I don't say it, I'm promptly corrected. Here's a picture of him with while visiting some very good friends of his Dad's over the week-end. He's a very sweet young man.

I'm looking forward to meeting up with PupLover and CMaliza tomorrow...then DH is meeting me downtown and we're going to have a date night by going to dinner.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bobglory said:


> Be warned dear friends.... Hop-A-Long Gigi will be riding again! I just found out my local grocery store has scooters.
> 
> Field Trip!!!!!
> 
> A prayer for my fellow shoppers would not be out of order LOL.
> 
> Gigi


Have loads of fun and don't take anyone for a ride, accidentally, that is.


----------



## sassafras123

Caren, love the pix. 
Marianne, you are such a sweetie. How kind to aid a new Mom on her first outing. Hope we all get a chance to pay it forward. Most of us have been there, young and scared.
Dollyclaire, healing energy your way for your knee.

BBTB, I got a hitch in my glitch and Maya and I walked around 8a.m. Luckily the desert was still below 80 degrees and we walked into the sun and back into soft west wind. Actually walked three miles. I am SO jazzed.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Rookie...What lovely grandchildren. You must be so proud. What an attractive couple you make and enjoy your time with our KAP/KTP cohorts and your special dinner with your handsome DH.

Ok, dishes in the dishwasher, roomba vacuuming, tomatoes from our garden and son's garden in the pot with garlic and herbs to make a zucchini, pepper, onion dish. No recipe, just winging it. I put the tomatoes in the blender and gave them a good thrashing, ha ha, then added lots of garlic and thrashed them some more and off to the pot. Do you think I could resist having a bowl for lunch....Nooooo. After it cooks down I will add the veggies. Mmmmm Zucchini, pepper, and herbs are also fresh from the garden. Can't wait.
Oh my, that bowl of tomato sauce was so good I hope I can resist so that I have enough for the dish above. LOL


----------



## Grannypeg

I just love mini Sam and Mini me. You are very talented.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. We are off to meet the family at school for a swim in the pool and tehn back to their house and SIL will cook lunch. I will take some easy crochet (not the DB) Have started to make some Christmas angels.
> 
> Love all the photos, Julie your wood pigeon is gorgeous much nicer than those in the UK.
> 
> Sam have a safe journey, mini me sends mini Sam a hug.


----------



## Cashmeregma

sassafras123 said:


> Caren, love the pix.
> Marianne, you are such a sweetie. How kind to aid a new Mom on her first outing. Hope we all get a chance to pay it forward. Most of us have been there, young and scared.
> Dollyclaire, healing energy your way for your knee.
> 
> BBTB, I got a hitch in my glitch and Maya and I walked around 8a.m. Luckily the desert was still below 80 degrees and we walked into the sun and back into soft west wind. Actually walked three miles. I am SO jazzed.


3 Miles. Wow, that is great!!!!


----------



## Grannypeg

The French schools here in Ontario, at least where I live, open tomorrow. The English go back next Tuesday. Darn old buses on the road for another shcool year.



5mmdpns said:


> Well today the teachers are back to school and tomorrow the kids are back. This is for Ontario. Other provinces will have different start dates. hahaha, I remember when I used to teach school and I drove a huge stick-shift school bus! Zoe


----------



## cmaliza

nicho said:


> Congrats on the new addition Sandy. He is gorgeous. How exciting to have a great grandchild. Is he the first one? I am still waiting for a grandchild. Since my DD is 27 and travelling the world with no intention of settling anywhere anytime soon, that could be a while!


~~~~no kidding.....my kids are in their 30s (32 & 37) and no sign of gks yet. pfui! I am NOT holding my breath.

Marianne...hope your mom is doing okay. I think we all need to consider knitting some bubble wrap...I think the world supply is running low! :lol:

Still loving the captions! This was one of my favorite activities with the kids at school....they loved it too. Always brought out some of the best humor!
Carol il/oh

Ohio Kathy....I'm in Chicago until about Friday, then back to Ohio for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Grannypeg

Welcome Pamela - haven't been here all that long myself, but I do have trouble keeping up.  Sometimes I only get to skim several pages, but it is wonderful to be here.


----------



## cmaliza

darowil said:


> Have one very simple project that you don't need to count rows or stitches for- even a garter stitch scarf. Or long strips which can then joined together for an afghan. An afghan you can just knit one colour until you run out or get bored and change colour (just make sure your weights are the same)-using up leftovers. Once you aren't learning it is hard to make too many mistakes on a straight garter sttich item. And while it may be boring, it is knitting and something you wouldn't get to do otherwise. And then you simply sew one strip to the other when you have done the first two and add the next one as you do it so you don't need to sew them all togehter at once.
> BTW we don't want you falling so maybe don't try to knit and walk at same time!


~~~~~
My mom made each of us (3) original design afghans with her leftover yarns. Each one is precious and special. I can look through mine and pick out some of the sweaters she had made for me. It is a very special gift!
Carol il/oh


----------



## Pontuf

How much FUN!
Are you meeting in The Loop?
What are you guys doing?
Where are you going for lunch?
Are you staying overnight?

I've taken that ride 100's of times when i lived in Chicago and my parents were in Springfield. I also knitted many items on that train!

Have a great time!

XO
Pontuf

Pup lover]Have sped read to catch up, whew! DH us up now so off to get breakfast. Did more tomatoes and more beans over the weekend as well as cleaning garage and getting more stuff ready for sale.

Meeting Rookie and Cmaliza tomorrow in Chicago. Going up by train which should be fun, havent traveled by train before, very inexpensive and much less hassel!

Have to get busy need to price sale stuff, hope to have time to knit!

Prayers and hugs for everyone[/quote]


----------



## Pontuf

Great pictures! Precious one of DGD and DH





RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks for the coffee and scary looking frog---if the coffee doesn't wake you up, the frog will.
> 
> Welcome, Pamela....we love having you join us and I'm waiting to see some of your work.
> 
> Here's a picture taken on the trip up to Madison, WI with son, DDIL and DGD. New socks and a new book with Grandpa!! Unfortunately the socks are too short in the foot part and they aren't stretchy enough -- so they'll be saved for the new baby girl due in January and I'll get another pair on the needles soon. The size I made was supposed to be for a 3-4 year old and she's not even 2! I was trying to do it by memory and sight...but now I have a tracing of her foot.
> 
> No sleep last night so my plans are to get the balsamic chicken in the crockpot and the grocery shopping done and then head back to bed before DGS is here after pre-school. Need all the energy I can get to keep up with a 4-1/2 year old...He's very proud of that 1/2 year so if I don't say it, I'm promptly corrected. Here's a picture of him with while visiting some very good friends of his Dad's over the week-end. He's a very sweet young man.
> 
> I'm looking forward to meeting up with PupLover and CMaliza tomorrow...then DH is meeting me downtown and we're going to have a date night by going to dinner.


----------



## Spider

Welcome Pamela. You will love it here.


----------



## BJohn4223

Finally got caught up with my reading. I'm still trying to remember who is who, but enjoy hearing about everyone. Wanted to welcome the new members. This is only my second week and I love it.

I love all the pictures - they are beautiful. Also enjoyed hearing about school starting in all the different areas. Our children went back on Aug 7th so Noah (3 yr old GS) and I are alone during the day.

I love the stepping stones, the pictures of miniSam, and all the other projects.

The gardens and produce that come out of them are incredible. I don't have a garden, but travel to the farmers market for fresh produce and fruit to can/freeze.

Today's projects include assembly of a tea set I crocheted for the sister of my heart (for her birthday). Spent most of yesterday afternoon and still have more than half to go. Then dinner - thinking of meatloaf and Mac and Cheese. I have ingredients for the Chocolate Eclair Cake so may whip one of those together if I have time this afternoon.

Hope all your troubles are getting resolved, that those who are ill are feeling better, and that those celebrating an event have a wonderful time.

Welcome again to Gunner. I love the pictures of all the sweet babies and children. They are so precious. 

Happy Birthday and Happy Anniversary to all who have an event this week.

We'll check in again to hear about all your travels. Be safe everyone.

Where is MiniSam going next? He is adorable and sounds like he is rapidly becoming a world traveler.

Best wishes and God's blessings on you all.


----------



## Designer1234

sassafras123 said:


> Caren, love the pix.
> Marianne, you are such a sweetie. How kind to aid a new Mom on her first outing. Hope we all get a chance to pay it forward. Most of us have been there, young and scared.
> Dollyclaire, healing energy your way for your knee.
> 
> BBTB, I got a hitch in my glitch and Maya and I walked around 8a.m. Luckily the desert was still below 80 degrees and we walked into the sun and back into soft west wind. Actually walked three miles. I am SO jazzed.


I am sooo glad you are healing! I would love to walk in the desert with you! take care and enjoy the wonderful place where you live.


----------



## SaxonLady

Designer1234 said:


> I remember reading he was 'Independence for Scotland' I believe he was born in Glasgow? Is that a major news feature still? We don't get anything about it here in Canada and usually at least something is printed somewhere. I would love to take a trip all over England. We did get to Scotland but doubt we will make it to the rest of the Bristish Isles, darn it.


I think he gave up after being threatened with me! Seriously now he has gone very quiet. But I'd expect that from an 83 year old, even Sean. There is to be a referendum in Scotland on whether or not to go for independence. I do so hope they don't. We are stronger as Great Britain. My personal view.


----------



## Cashmeregma

BJohn...I love the Farmer's Markets too. Not just good produce but a social even with free concerts.


Here are some photos to share my garden bounty. Not a whole lot but I sure will enjoy it. This is about our 3rd zucchini and 4th cucumber, first pepper, and 2nd round of tomatoes. Sauce I am making from them with a large can of San Marzanno tomatoes and cucumber salad for me so I don't eat all the sauce up. Hope you enjoy seeing this. Hope to get even more produce next year. We have one pumpkin on the vine and a wee little watermelon that just started. Think the watermelon is too late to make it for this year. :roll: Love the colors and taste of veggies right from the vine.


----------



## sassafras123

Oh Shirley it would be wonderful to walk with you. I love having the ability to move my bod in a rhythmic way for half an hour. To breathe in the smells and sites and enjoy the vast spaces of the desert and solidness of the Sierras.


----------



## SaxonLady

Angora1 said:


> LOL...That beats wearing your slippers. :lol: :lol: :lol:


or wearing a nice black suit to a funeral and forgetting to change out of my pink flip-flops!  :roll:


----------



## Cashmeregma

SaxonLady said:


> or wearing a nice black suit to a funeral and forgetting to change out of my pink flip-flops!  :roll:


Oh Saxon Lady, did you do that? Now I know a funeral is a sad time but you must have had a little smile breaking through. :lol:


----------



## 5mmdpns

Marianne818 said:


> ROFL... I would never attempt to knit and walk, no matter what!! Great idea about the squares or strips to make an afghan, I do make simple dishcloths or the short row coasters, I have that pattern committed to memory now, LOL.


lol, give me my rocking chair to knit in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! my feet have a mind of their own...... lol Zoe


----------



## SaxonLady

Angora1 said:


> Oh Saxon Lady, did you do that? Now I know a funeral is a sad time but you must have had a little smile breaking through. :lol:


nobody who noticed (and some must have even with loose trousers) said a word. I was mortified. Most of the funerals I attend are for quite old veterans, some from WWII, so are not sad events really.


----------



## KateB

dollyclaire said:


> And here in Scotland, a very warm sunny day which is a lovely change from the usual wet Bank Holidays we seem to get.
> 
> I have just received a phone call from the hospital offering me an appointment next Monday for an MRI scan, I of course said yes thank you but will need to rearrange my eye appointment. I have been to the hospital after my doctor referred me with a lump I have on my knee which seems to be growing. Of course it would be on my 'good' side that I rely on as my right side was affected badly when I was involved in a car accident some years ago.
> Fortunately the eye appointment is easily changed as it is just for a check up although I think I may be needing some changes in my lens prescription. I just hope the week goes by quickly as I am worrying about it. Your worries always seem bigger in the wee small hours lol


Good luck with the scan and fingers and toes crossed that it turns out to be nothing to worry about. Will be thinking about you next Monday. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## cmaliza

angelam said:


> Morning everyone. It's Sunday morning here. Only just managed to check in as my computer is playing up (again). At the moment I can't access my email so I managed to get into KTP by another route. Spent a lot of time yesterday trying to fix it without too much success. I may just fling it through the window today! It seems as though Google Chrome may be at the root of the problems - has anyone else had trouble with this? Then just to finish off the day as I went to lock up for the night at bedtime my back door handle broke! My door is locked shut and the only way to my back garden (as I live in a terrace house) is out the front door - round the block - and in the back gate! And it's raining! Seems like the only thing to do to keep me calm is knit - so that's what I'm going to be doing for most of the day.
> Sam - have a great trip to Seattle. Safe journey.
> Kate - a great opening. You're doing a grand job.


~~~~~My problem has been with Firefox, and google chrome has been my saving entry to the Internet and getting various things to open. Go figure!
:shock: :?:

My cousin just told me about finger knitting...has anyone ever done this? Really fast...BUT...you have to finish what you start....can't just put it down & walk away :lol: :lol: 
Might be a good project for kids. There is a good YouTube video that shows how to use it...just google "finger knitting".
Carol il/oh


----------



## KateB

Bobglory said:


> Be warned dear friends.... Hop-A-Long Gigi will be riding again! I just found out my local grocery store has scooters.
> 
> Field Trip!!!!!
> 
> A prayer for my fellow shoppers would not be out of order LOL.
> 
> Gigi


Love your sense of humour! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Railyn

5mmdpns said:


> lol, give me my rocking chair to knit in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! my feet have a mind of their own...... lol Zoe


I am working on a difficult, for me, project and I can't even rock in my chair and knit. I am making a Christmas stocking for my new step=granddaughter using a regular sock pattern and using worsted wool and size 6 needles. It is charted and I have to be very careful as it is mmy first real project with charts. It is coming slowly but I am happy with it. I think I will put her name in beads and add some beads to the cables. That is just an idea for now.


----------



## cmaliza

PurpleFi said:


> Here it is


too cute! :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns

Angora1 said:


> BJohn...I love the Farmer's Markets too. Not just good produce but a social even with free concerts.
> 
> Here are some photos to share my garden bounty. Not a whole lot but I sure will enjoy it. This is about our 3rd zucchini and 4th cucumber, first pepper, and 2nd round of tomatoes. Sauce I am making from them with a large can of San Marzanno tomatoes and cucumber salad for me so I don't eat all the sauce up. Hope you enjoy seeing this. Hope to get even more produce next year. We have one pumpkin on the vine and a wee little watermelon that just started. Think the watermelon is too late to make it for this year. :roll: Love the colors and taste of veggies right from the vine.


Looks wonderful -- all of the bounty from your garden! It has been extremely hot and humid here so I don't go out to my garden boxes. I do go over and sit with my Dad and then my Mom looks after the garden boxes. The heat and humidity do not affect her. I am going over to their place in a few minutes. Beans to pick again and cucs, perhaps some tomatoes. It is pure torture to try and breathe outside. Good thing for a/c!!!!!
I have been putting beans down in the freezer and zucchini too. Zoe


----------



## cmaliza

darowil said:


> Happy Birthday Shirley- seem to remember you saying you expected to be busy today so hope its an emjoyable busy day.


~~~~~
Glad you were born, Shirley!
Happy anniversary, Pacer!
to all I missed.....many great felicitaions of the day!
Carol il/oh


----------



## RookieRetiree

I love having fresh vegetables right out of the garden. I'm making balsamic chicken in the crockpot. I add to the original recipe - zuchinni, asparagus, and whatever else I have that goes well with the garlic/wine/balsamic vinegar sauce. I love mushrooms, but no one else; so I get them all!! I also love gazbacho and will make up a bunch of that. I know my daughter and DIL will like it; not sure about the guys--but their loss.

The little girl that DGS is with is just a little older than he is. Her Dad has been a great source of love and comfort to DD; he was in their wedding party and is just a really good friend.



Angora1 said:


> Rookie...What lovely grandchildren. You must be so proud. What an attractive couple you make and enjoy your time with our KAP/KTP cohorts and your special dinner with your handsome DH.
> 
> Ok, dishes in the dishwasher, roomba vacuuming, tomatoes from our garden and son's garden in the pot with garlic and herbs to make a zucchini, pepper, onion dish. No recipe, just winging it. I put the tomatoes in the blender and gave them a good thrashing, ha ha, then added lots of garlic and thrashed them some more and off to the pot. Do you think I could resist having a bowl for lunch....Nooooo. After it cooks down I will add the veggies. Mmmmm Zucchini, pepper, and herbs are also fresh from the garden. Can't wait.
> Oh my, that bowl of tomato sauce was so good I hope I can resist so that I have enough for the dish above. LOL


----------



## KateB

Angora1 said:
 

> BJohn...I love the Farmer's Markets too. Not just good produce but a social even with free concerts.
> 
> Here are some photos to share my garden bounty. Not a whole lot but I sure will enjoy it. This is about our 3rd zucchini and 4th cucumber, first pepper, and 2nd round of tomatoes. Sauce I am making from them with a large can of San Marzanno tomatoes and cucumber salad for me so I don't eat all the sauce up. Hope you enjoy seeing this. Hope to get even more produce next year. We have one pumpkin on the vine and a wee little watermelon that just started. Think the watermelon is too late to make it for this year. :roll: Love the colors and taste of veggies right from the vine.


Looks really tasty -I can well understand why you couldn't resist some for 
lunch! 
:lol: :lol:


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> a lovely photo I found online.
> 
> This one is from Bedruthan Steps on Saturday evening.


What a place to clear you mind and great eye candy :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

Angora1 said:


> Oh Saxon Lady, did you do that? Now I know a funeral is a sad time but you must have had a little smile breaking through. :lol:


My friend realised too late that she was at the funeral before the one she was supposed to be attending at the crematorium. It was an old man who had died and she said you could almost hear people thinking, "Who's the small blonde?"!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

SaxonLady said:


> nobody who noticed (and some must have even with loose trousers) said a word. I was mortified. Most of the funerals I attend are for quite old veterans, some from WWII, so are not sad events really.


Great escape. And if the veteran who passed on noticed, he would have LOVED them.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Railyn said:


> I am working on a difficult, for me, project and I can't even rock in my chair and knit. I am making a Christmas stocking for my new step=granddaughter using a regular sock pattern and using worsted wool and size 6 needles. It is charted and I have to be very careful as it is mmy first real project with charts. It is coming slowly but I am happy with it. I think I will put her name in beads and add some beads to the cables. That is just an idea for now.


Sounds wonderful!


----------



## Cashmeregma

KateB said:


> My friend realised too late that she was at the funeral before the one she was supposed to be attending at the crematorium. It was an old man who had died and she said you could almost hear people thinking, "Who's the small blonde?"!!!


Oh no I say laughing. I'll bet he got a kick out of that if he was watching from the corner of the cloud. Nothing like a little blonde in your life. :shock:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Dollyclaire so glad you got an appointment quickly for the MRI. I will be keeping you in prayer as you get this checked and await the results.

quote=dollyclaire]And here in Scotland, a very warm sunny day which is a lovely change from the usual wet Bank Holidays we seem to get.

I have just received a phone call from the hospital offering me an appointment next Monday for an MRI scan, I of course said yes thank you but will need to rearrange my eye appointment. I have been to the hospital after my doctor referred me with a lump I have on my knee which seems to be growing. Of course it would be on my 'good' side that I rely on as my right side was affected badly when I was involved in a car accident some years ago. 
Fortunately the eye appointment is easily changed as it is just for a check up although I think I may be needing some changes in my lens prescription. I just hope the week goes by quickly as I am worrying about it. Your worries always seem bigger in the wee small hours lol[/quote]


----------



## Patches39

dollyclaire said:


> And here in Scotland, a very warm sunny day which is a lovely change from the usual wet Bank Holidays we seem to get.
> 
> I have just received a phone call from the hospital offering me an appointment next Monday for an MRI scan, I of course said yes thank you but will need to rearrange my eye appointment. I have been to the hospital after my doctor referred me with a lump I have on my knee which seems to be growing. Of course it would be on my 'good' side that I rely on as my right side was affected badly when I was involved in a car accident some years ago.
> Fortunately the eye appointment is easily changed as it is just for a check up although I think I may be needing some changes in my lens prescription. I just hope the week goes by quickly as I am worrying about it. Your worries always seem bigger in the wee small hours lol


Just hold on and know that we are praying for you, and your peace of mind, 
 , remember "we got your back"


----------



## Gweniepooh

You have me salivating.....what time is dinner?


Angora1 said:


> BJohn...I love the Farmer's Markets too. Not just good produce but a social even with free concerts.
> 
> Here are some photos to share my garden bounty. Not a whole lot but I sure will enjoy it. This is about our 3rd zucchini and 4th cucumber, first pepper, and 2nd round of tomatoes. Sauce I am making from them with a large can of San Marzanno tomatoes and cucumber salad for me so I don't eat all the sauce up. Hope you enjoy seeing this. Hope to get even more produce next year. We have one pumpkin on the vine and a wee little watermelon that just started. Think the watermelon is too late to make it for this year. :roll: Love the colors and taste of veggies right from the vine.


----------



## Gweniepooh




----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> Goodness angelam you have had quite a run of dilemmas. I too have had problems with Google chrome lately. I've switched to Firefox because of it. .


~~~~~~and I had just the opposite! Who's in control? What's in control? I just consider myself lucky to be able to get in each day (at least on the days when I can connect to the KTP! :-D ).
Carol il/oh


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Several tea party goers have mentioned the photo of the Kereru- yes the colours are pretty much how it looks especially when the light is catching the feathers, also the result of my eye exam. Thanks all for your concern- I don't want to repeat myself over and over, so please accept this as my response to you all.
> Life always feels better on payday Tuesdays.
> I had a phone call from the senior niece last night- all seems quite normal with her- and she does have the casting vote in Family matters. I have yet to work out exactly how I go about my visit to Fale at the end of September- but I really want to be more independent this time- I hope to have some more time with Fofoa, the niece, before long. We are planning to visit my MIL's grave, to take some photos for Fale.


So glad to hear about the call from the senior niece!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

No scheduled time for dinner. LOL Usually whenever DH says he is hungry or I say, let's eat. Just drop in any time after 5.


----------



## SaxonLady

KateB said:


> My friend realised too late that she was at the funeral before the one she was supposed to be attending at the crematorium. It was an old man who had died and she said you could almost hear people thinking, "Who's the small blonde?"!!!


I can even top that! My son, who is Standard Bearer for our local Royal British Legion once attended the funeral before the one he should have been at. He had to just stand there and then attend the correct one.


----------



## SaxonLady

Angora1 said:


> Great escape. And if the veteran who passed on noticed, he would have LOVED them.


OH I'll bet he was somewhere there, laughing! I often feel their presence at funerals.


----------



## Patches39

Marianne818 said:


> I've caught up to page 44, whew, think the last page it 67 or 68 by now, LOL.
> 
> Mom is finally resting peacefully, it has been a rough weekend, but we made it through. She is under strict orders to not leave her bedside area without one of us in the room with her. She can manage to get from her bed to an overstuffed chair in her room and to her potty chair which is right next to the bed if I am away from my room. We tried the baby monitor thing but her television drove me insane and if the volume was turned down I couldn't hear her calling for me. So, returned that and now just listen closer, if I am going outside I give her a small walkie talkie all she has to do is touch one button and it calls for me.
> I am tired but doing okay, I had to completely rip out my sock and was right at the heal.. grrrrrrrrrrrr, second time I cast on I dropped a stitch and had to again rip out. I haven't restarted LOL.. think I'm going to work on my shawl or the bag, or Daniel's tie, LOL. Is going to be a do nothing day except to pick up a script from the pharmacy! The rest of the day I hope to sit and knit. C has another idea for a blog post so she is going to start building her "set" (if she has all the wood that she needs) so she will be well entertained, LOL.
> I send wishes for a wonderful day and week ahead for all.. keeping you always in my thoughts and prayers, hugs for my wonderful family of friends, sisters and brothers around this table!!
> Marianne :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


So glad your mom is ok, now hope you can get the rest and peace that you need. Know that you are so loved and being prayed for, love you sis.


----------



## Patches39

Bobglory said:


> Be warned dear friends.... Hop-A-Long Gigi will be riding again! I just found out my local grocery store has scooters.
> 
> Field Trip!!!!!
> 
> A prayer for my fellow shoppers would not be out of order LOL.
> 
> Gigi


 :roll: LOL LOL


----------



## Patches39

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks for the coffee and scary looking frog---if the coffee doesn't wake you up, the frog will.
> 
> Welcome, Pamela....we love having you join us and I'm waiting to see some of your work.
> 
> Here's a picture taken on the trip up to Madison, WI with son, DDIL and DGD. New socks and a new book with Grandpa!! Unfortunately the socks are too short in the foot part and they aren't stretchy enough -- so they'll be saved for the new baby girl due in January and I'll get another pair on the needles soon. The size I made was supposed to be for a 3-4 year old and she's not even 2! I was trying to do it by memory and sight...but now I have a tracing of her foot.
> 
> No sleep last night so my plans are to get the balsamic chicken in the crockpot and the grocery shopping done and then head back to bed before DGS is here after pre-school. Need all the energy I can get to keep up with a 4-1/2 year old...He's very proud of that 1/2 year so if I don't say it, I'm promptly corrected. Here's a picture of him with while visiting some very good friends of his Dad's over the week-end. He's a very sweet young man.
> 
> I'm looking forward to meeting up with PupLover and CMaliza tomorrow...then DH is meeting me downtown and we're going to have a date night by going to dinner.


Lovely family, nice pictures.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Spent part of the morning cutting grass...FINALLY not raining!!!
Got about 1/2 of the back done when the blades got clogged with grass so badly that I couldn't unclog them. Just don't have the hand stength to pull it free. So, I rode the mower w/o the blades running to the apple trees and filled a bucket full of apples.  Just picked what was low and have quite a lot more to pick including some from our lone pear tree. Since by then it was 1:30 and very hot I came in and hopefully will be able to finish the first cutting of the yard this evening. Will ask DH to unclog the blades for me. Yep, the grass was/is that tall and thick. If I can get the first cutting done today then tomorrow I will be able to do a second cutting. Now to decide if I make apple sauce or apple butter with the apples. Here's a picture of what I've harvested so far. They are not "pretty" apples but do make wonderful cooking apples. We do not spray or do anything at all to the trees.


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> And to reach a speed of 47 knots is quite phenomenal- it is over 50 miles an hour!


Rookie....on what channel or Internet site are you watching the race? After seeing that earlier race, I'd like to see more. My niece & nil will be on a boat in SF bay watching the final race! A treat from his parents...they are all sailors. What a view they will have! Hope they remember to take a couple of pictures! :-D 
Carol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Hey everyone, got to school and settled in alright so far. I like the people I'm living with so far we will see how it goes


~~~~~Best wishes for a fulfilling year! So glad to meet you at KAP. Glad you are feeling better. Enjoy your classes and don't forget to post once in a while!
Carol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> Pleased to be able to report the visual disturbances I have been having are just the remnants of the Migraines I used to suffer from. Things are not yet back to normal, but I am feeling a lot less fraught than I was. It is always good to get out of the house. It will be better when I am able to laugh again. And tomorrow is payday- I may treat myself to a visit to the Emporium- I have mis-placed a 4mm needle.


~~~~~wishing you TONS of giggles! 
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Carol il/oh


----------



## Patches39

Angora1 said:


> BJohn...I love the Farmer's Markets too. Not just good produce but a social even with free concerts.
> 
> Here are some photos to share my garden bounty. Not a whole lot but I sure will enjoy it. This is about our 3rd zucchini and 4th cucumber, first pepper, and 2nd round of tomatoes. Sauce I am making from them with a large can of San Marzanno tomatoes and cucumber salad for me so I don't eat all the sauce up. Hope you enjoy seeing this. Hope to get even more produce next year. We have one pumpkin on the vine and a wee little watermelon that just started. Think the watermelon is too late to make it for this year. :roll: Love the colors and taste of veggies right from the vine.


Yummy


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> That is typical of my Karma- sure it will turn up! This is an advantage of having several WIP's- always something one can pick up. I now know more accurately what the detaching of the retina will probably be like.


~~~~~~Of course it will turn up....just as soon as you have bought another!:lol: :lol: It always works that way...that's the Karma of missing things! ROFL :-D 
Carol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> They seem a nice family, and the father is well disposed towards us- with Fale being Samoan. So it is all getting off on the right foot.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: You could use some right-footed events! Hope it is a trend for you!
Keep smilin'    Carol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> Today's photo, from Kaikoura a shot of a Kereru or Wood Pigeon. The photographer mentioned that he is able to get really close now. I have not seen one for many years, but used to see one almost drunk on Kowhai nectar, when I was working as a postie, in my early twenties.


~~~~What a gorgeous bird! And what a pedicure!  
Carol il/oh


----------



## BJohn4223

Angora1 - wish I was close enough to drop by. My son and DIL live in upstate NY also. Here in AZ it is too hot to have a summer garden and lots of things don't grow here. My GD and I are talking about putting in a small winter garden in October - cucumbers, peas, carrots, tomatoes and peppers. Then we will have veggies to pickle.

Your bounty looks so good. I can almost taste it.


----------



## cmaliza

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning, figured I'd post coffee before reading all the pages from yesterday.
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful day. Happy thoughts and healing energy to all those in need.
> 
> Smile it's Monday!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

Angora1 said:


> Oh no I say laughing. I'll bet he got a kick out of that if he was watching from the corner of the cloud. Nothing like a little blonde in your life. :shock:


LOL LOL :-D


----------



## cmaliza

5mmdpns said:


> Well today the teachers are back to school and tomorrow the kids are back. This is for Ontario. Other provinces will have different start dates. hahaha, I remember when I used to teach school and I drove a huge stick-shift school bus! Zoe


In Chicago, today is the 1st day for kids...teachers went back last week. I don't mind being retired....it still doesn't seem "right" that school starts before Labor Day. I remember that Tuesday as always being crisp & cool and full of excitement! The weather report for this week is....HIGH temps & humidity. And the classrooms are NOT air conditioned! Tomorrow temps into the 90s! Yikes!
Carol il/oh


----------



## ptofValerie

I think I'll regret what I've just done! I think you'll regret what I've just done!!! I opened the file on which I keep a record of gifts for friends and family for 2013 and there are an awful lot of gaps in places that are for knitted Christmas gifts. I'll get cracking as soon as I can. This has been such a beautiful summer and one can't get all the lovely outdoor jobs done and knit lots of things at the same time. Opening the file was a bit scary though!!


----------



## Patches39

Gweniepooh said:


> Spent part of the morning cutting grass...FINALLY not raining!!!
> Got about 1/2 of the back done when the blades got clogged with grass so badly that I couldn't unclog them. Just don't have the hand stength to pull it free. So, I rode the mower w/o the blades running to the apple trees and filled a bucket full of apples.  Just picked what was low and have quite a lot more to pick including some from our lone pear tree. Since by then it was 1:30 and very hot I came in and hopefully will be able to finish the first cutting of the yard this evening. Will ask DH to unclog the blades for me. Yep, the grass was/is that tall and thick. If I can get the first cutting done today then tomorrow I will be able to do a second cutting. Now to decide if I make apple sauce or apple butter with the apples. Here's a picture of what I've harvested so far. They are not "pretty" apples but do make wonderful cooking apples. We do not spray or do anything at all to the trees.


The best apples, good for cooking and eating,


----------



## KateB

Gweniepooh said:


> Spent part of the morning cutting grass...FINALLY not raining!!!
> Got about 1/2 of the back done when the blades got clogged with grass so badly that I couldn't unclog them. Just don't have the hand stength to pull it free. So, I rode the mower w/o the blades running to the apple trees and filled a bucket full of apples.  Just picked what was low and have quite a lot more to pick including some from our lone pear tree. Since by then it was 1:30 and very hot I came in and hopefully will be able to finish the first cutting of the yard this evening. Will ask DH to unclog the blades for me. Yep, the grass was/is that tall and thick. If I can get the first cutting done today then tomorrow I will be able to do a second cutting. Now to decide if I make apple sauce or apple butter with the apples. Here's a picture of what I've harvested so far. They are not "pretty" apples but do make wonderful cooking apples. We do not spray or do anything at all to the trees.


They look a lot like ours, we don't spray or anything either. How do you make apple butter?


----------



## cmaliza

Pup lover said:


> We had a bat get into the kitchen porch a couple nights ago. Ths dogs were going msd bsrki g out there so went out and there was a bat on its back on the floor, thankfully DH was home! I panicked, got the dogs in shut the door and let him deal with it. He got it outside, where it just laid for awhile, we think Daisy may have pounced on it and as tunned it a bit (when she finds something she brings her front legs up and down on it) he eventually flew away. First time I have seen one up close, dont need to again either!


~~~~~Growing up they used to get into our house through some kind of break in the eaves in the attic. They always seemed to appear when Mom & Dad were out & just my brother & I were home. He would tease me about them. Eventually we got them to fly out the door....but they are scary! They fly SO fast, but never hit anything.
Carol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza

NanaCaren said:


> a lovely photo I found online.
> 
> This one is from Bedruthan Steps on Saturday evening.


~~~~Lovely! Looks like a jigsaw puzzle I did recently.
Carol il/oh


----------



## jknappva

5mmdpns said:


> Well today the teachers are back to school and tomorrow the kids are back. This is for Ontario. Other provinces will have different start dates. hahaha, I remember when I used to teach school and I drove a huge stick-shift school bus! Zoe


My dear, you're much braver than I am!!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

SaxonLady said:


> not at all. When flying you are inside a plane that can land safely. YOU can't!!


Well, MOST of the time. And I never can....so right!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

TNS said:


> What a spoil sport. You could have had a good debate.


Well, PHOOEY on him! Scared to face you, eh?! LOL!
JuneK


----------



## cmaliza

cmaliza said:


> Hi All.....spent yesterday traveling, so I am (as usual) waaaay behind. I don't know if anyone has posted this, but it is awesome! I'll try send a link...not sure if I can, but maybe if you google "Andy Warhol bridge in Pittsburgh, PA" you might get something. CBS had some pictures.....
> 
> http://www.cbsnews.com/2300-201_162-10017850.html
> 
> this doesn't seem to be in blue, so you may not be able to click on it and go to the site, but try copying the url.
> (anyone know how I might have copied the link correctly/usefully?).
> 
> Hope yo get to this....what a WIP!!!
> Carol il/oh
> 
> OH! I just tried it....it DID work! :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Enjoy!!


~~~~~
My SIL said she thought it was up for only a few days! All that workl! I don't know who did this or why or any other details. I need to do some research. Anyone on KTP from the Pittsburgh area? 
Carol il/oh


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Several tea party goers have mentioned the photo of the Kereru- yes the colours are pretty much how it looks especially when the light is catching the feathers, also the result of my eye exam. Thanks all for your concern- I don't want to repeat myself over and over, so please accept this as my response to you all.
> Life always feels better on payday Tuesdays.
> I had a phone call from the senior niece last night- all seems quite normal with her- and she does have the casting vote in Family matters. I have yet to work out exactly how I go about my visit to Fale at the end of September- but I really want to be more independent this time- I hope to have some more time with Fofoa, the niece, before long. We are planning to visit my MIL's grave, to take some photos for Fale.


She sounds like a more sensible, responsible person than Lupe! Glad she called you...perhaps she can have some control over Lupe's venom spewing.
JuneK


----------



## AZ Sticks

Where was that needle hiding Lurker???? In the knitting basket??? 


Lurker 2 said:


> They often look really green
> 
> BTW found that needle- now I will be able to progress with the shrug you were teaching!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Sounds like they will be nice neighbors for you.


Lurker 2 said:


> They seem a nice family, and the father is well disposed towards us- with Fale being Samoan. So it is all getting off on the right foot.


----------



## jknappva

Bobglory said:


> I love the new avatar! You look stunning.
> 
> Speaking as a charter member of the local Chubby Ladies Club, thin is highly over rated.
> 
> For example, when I go out to dinner with my brother and his wife, she has to bring a cushion to the restaurant for her chair, and then remember to take it with her. I don't have this problem. My cushion is not only permanently attached, I can change the upholstery at will and it always matches my blouse. Okay... Not so much the time I accidentally wore my nightie out to lunch ... But I digress.
> 
> Love and hugs!
> 
> Gigi


But if I remember, it was a lovely nightie and no one but you knew the difference!! Yes, our chubbie cushions are a bit more comfortable than hard bones!! LOL!
JuneK


----------



## AZ Sticks

You are wearing me out girl!!! I am really trying to get my house work caught up.......


Poledra65 said:


> Well, it's 11 o'clock and all is well, or at least all is quiet, DH went to bed about an hour ago as he has to head to work around 4:30am to take a load to Denver, it's just a day trip, and all the dogs/cats are passed out hither and yon throughout the house. Have a baby shower to go to tomorrow for a daughter of a coworker of DSM's, neither of us has met her, but should be fun, interesting anyway. I've baked chocolate chip cookies tonight and then brownies, that's the only reason I stayed up, brownies in the oven. Then of course I had to wash the dishes and clean the whole kitchen, couldn't leave it half done. Then I decided to get a head start on a coffee cake I want to back in the morning so chopped up the apples. So now I think I will head to bed. Night all, hugs and kisses, take care. Have a wonderful evening Julie, special big hugs for you and Ringo.


----------



## jknappva

sassafras123 said:


> Morning. June, , thank you.
> Looks like it will be another rest day. Do get to go to sangha tonight.


Lots of rest never hurts....just follow your body. It's usually right.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## pammie1234

cmaliza said:


> In Chicago, today is the 1st day for kids...teachers went back last week. I don't mind being retired....it still doesn't seem "right" that school starts before Labor Day. I remember that Tuesday as always being crisp & cool and full of excitement! The weather report for this week is....HIGH temps & humidity. And the classrooms are NOT air conditioned! Tomorrow temps into the 90s! Yikes!
> Carol il/oh


Today is our first day of school for kids, and like you teachers went back last week. So many of my friends posted their kid's first day pictures on Facebook. In some ways, it made me sad, because I can just see my DD at that age. Now, she is a teacher, 5th year! Maybe one day, I'll have my grandbabies' pictures to post!


----------



## cmaliza

Bobglory said:


> Be warned dear friends.... Hop-A-Long Gigi will be riding again! I just found out my local grocery store has scooters.
> 
> Field Trip!!!!!
> 
> A prayer for my fellow shoppers would not be out of order LOL.
> 
> Gigi


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Bon Voyage! Maybe you can get one of those really tall orange flags they put on fire hydrants in the winter so they can be located. That way people will know where you are and be able to adjust their paths through the store! :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Have fun!
Carol il/oh


----------



## RookieRetiree

They're pretty special, that's for sure.



Patches39 said:


> Lovely family, nice pictures.


----------



## jknappva

Marianne818 said:


> Not really a special mattress, just such a better quality than what I had to begin with, LOL. When we moved here I knew I wouldn't have room for my queen size bed, so I gave it to Daniel, I didn't have much $$ at the time so I went to Walmart and bought a twin size bed frame and one of their beds in a box. Topped it eventually with a memory foam topper, but unfortunately a rather large person slept on my bed for several nights and well it broke the springs down to where it has been horrible to sleep on for over a year now. The new one is just below the top of the line Serta, I was lucky as they were bringing in the new years line so got it half price plus they added another discount for being a local, so the $475 was reduced down to $155, plus a $20 dollar delivery fee. I sleep like a baby now, ROFL. I am purchasing wood a bit at a time to make a bed frame and headboard, I want to make storage drawers to help hide my stash, ROFL. And at the top of the headboard I hope to make a shelf with small storage cubes that I can just reach above and put my knitting project in one cubby and my Nexus and Kindle in another. I have several design ideas that are running through my head, just have to decide which would really work without major hassles building, ROFL. I'm sure I'll figure out what I will be happiest with! :thumbup: :thumbup:


SO glad you're getting a good night's sleep. How is MOM today? Hope she isn't achy after her fall.
JuneK


----------



## RookieRetiree

Great apples for cooking...have you tried the crockpot apple butter that was posted on here sometime last year?



Gweniepooh said:


> Spent part of the morning cutting grass...FINALLY not raining!!!
> Got about 1/2 of the back done when the blades got clogged with grass so badly that I couldn't unclog them. Just don't have the hand stength to pull it free. So, I rode the mower w/o the blades running to the apple trees and filled a bucket full of apples.  Just picked what was low and have quite a lot more to pick including some from our lone pear tree. Since by then it was 1:30 and very hot I came in and hopefully will be able to finish the first cutting of the yard this evening. Will ask DH to unclog the blades for me. Yep, the grass was/is that tall and thick. If I can get the first cutting done today then tomorrow I will be able to do a second cutting. Now to decide if I make apple sauce or apple butter with the apples. Here's a picture of what I've harvested so far. They are not "pretty" apples but do make wonderful cooking apples. We do not spray or do anything at all to the trees.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> She sounds like a more sensible, responsible person than Lupe! Glad she called you...perhaps she can have some control over Lupe's venom spewing.
> JuneK


Hopefully Lupe will realise it was not the wisest thing to say, as her sister is fully aware that I am alive- although in my experience of angry people she will probably deny that she said it anyway.

The day is dawning cloudy, chilly for us at 14C , rain forecast for the afternoon...Ringo and I plan on having a walk soon- I am just charging the mobile

Yesterday morning's sunrise over the ocean, from Kaikoura


----------



## AZ Sticks

I think that the fact that Sean was afraid to face you is pretty amazing!!!!!!!!!!


SaxonLady said:


> It was when he was prominent in the Independence for Scotland debate many years ago. He wanted to go on a talk show about it. At the time I was running an International magazine for a Society on Anglo-Saxon interests, historical, language, archeaology, et al. They asked me if I wanted to join him on the programme (pro Union). I don't know why they asked me but was I going to say no?! But he looked the Society up and refused to face me! I was devastated.


----------



## TNS

Pup lover said:


> Have sped read to catch up, whew! DH us up now so off to get breakfast. Did more tomatoes and more beans over the weekend as well as cleaning garage and getting more stuff ready for sale.
> 
> Meeting Rookie and Cmaliza tomorrow in Chicago. Going up by train which should be fun, havent traveled by train before, very inexpensive and much less hassel!
> 
> Have to get busy need to price sale stuff, hope to have time to knit!
> 
> Prayers and hugs for everyone


You three have a great time, and don't forget to report back to us, please.


----------



## Lurker 2

AZ Sticks said:


> Where was that needle hiding Lurker???? In the knitting basket???


Yes, you got it! It had slid below a basket of yarn that was perched on top! Hopefully today I will get a cable needle- that has also vanished.


----------



## Lurker 2

AZ Sticks said:


> Sounds like they will be nice neighbors for you.


I like the idea of the children- the high school age girl is really nice- a good looking girl too.


----------



## jknappva

dollyclaire said:


> And here in Scotland, a very warm sunny day which is a lovely change from the usual wet Bank Holidays we seem to get.
> 
> I have just received a phone call from the hospital offering me an appointment next Monday for an MRI scan, I of course said yes thank you but will need to rearrange my eye appointment. I have been to the hospital after my doctor referred me with a lump I have on my knee which seems to be growing. Of course it would be on my 'good' side that I rely on as my right side was affected badly when I was involved in a car accident some years ago.
> Fortunately the eye appointment is easily changed as it is just for a check up although I think I may be needing some changes in my lens prescription. I just hope the week goes by quickly as I am worrying about it. Your worries always seem bigger in the wee small hours lol


Worries seem to get larger and larger the smaller the hours!!!
Good luck with the MRI!!! Hope it's something easily remedied!
JuneK


----------



## cmaliza

Pontuf said:


> How much FUN!
> Are you meeting in The Loop?
> What are you guys doing?
> Where are you going for lunch?
> Are you staying overnight?
> 
> I've taken that ride 100's of times when i lived in Chicago and my parents were in Springfield. I also knitted many items on that train!
> 
> Have a great time!
> 
> XO
> Pontuf
> 
> Pup lover
> 
> Meeting Rookie and Cmaliza tomorrow in Chicago. Going up by train which should be fun, havent traveled by train before, very inexpensive and much less hassel!
> 
> quote]
> 
> Rookie is meeting PupLover at Union Station and I am picking them all up from there. I have a couple of yarn stores I have not gone to but have had on my list for some time....so we will visit them, and then go to A Taste of Heaven for lunch. Good home made foods. All of these places are on Noth Clark street in the area of the Foster Avenue intersection.
> 
> Looking forward to a fun day!
> Carol il/oh


----------



## AZ Sticks

Hey pup, is the pouncing a behavior known to her breed??? Just wondering - I know that they are used to protect flocks and herds, right??


Pup lover said:


> We had a bat get into the kitchen porch a couple nights ago. Ths dogs were going msd bsrki g out there so went out and there was a bat on its back on the floor, thankfully DH was home! I panicked, got the dogs in shut the door and let him deal with it. He got it outside, where it just laid for awhile, we think Daisy may have pounced on it and as tunned it a bit (when she finds something she brings her front legs up and down on it) he eventually flew away. First time I have seen one up close, dont need to again either!


----------



## Gweniepooh

This is the recipe I'm going to try this year. I usually do all of the same things listed here but just cook on the stove top, put in steralized jars, water bath to seal and store on the shelf. I want to try the crock pot to cook them down this year but will do the rest the same way to preserve them for storage on the shelf instead of the freezer or refrigerator. Also am going to look for a brown sugar substitute. I think Splenda makes one. Will see.....

Homemade Crockpot Apple Butter

(recipe adapted from Sweet and Savory By Sarah )

Ingredients:

6 pounds medium apples (I used Jonathans, but any variety or mixture of varieties should work.)
2 Tablespoons vanilla extract
1 1/2 cups raw or brown sugar
1 teaspoon ground cloves
3-4 teaspoons cinnamon

Peel, core, and slice apples in fourths. Put them in the crockpot with the vanilla and cook on low for 6-8 hours. Stir every few hours. Once apples are very, very tender, mash with a potato masher and stir in sugar and spices. Cook on low for another 5-6 hours, stirring occasionally.

Cool and pour into jars or an airtight container. Store in the refrigerator.


KateB said:


> They look a lot like ours, we don't spray or anything either. How do you make apple butter?


----------



## AZ Sticks

Have fun on your visit to Chicago - be safe!!


Pup lover said:


> Have sped read to catch up, whew! DH us up now so off to get breakfast. Did more tomatoes and more beans over the weekend as well as cleaning garage and getting more stuff ready for sale.
> 
> Meeting Rookie and Cmaliza tomorrow in Chicago. Going up by train which should be fun, havent traveled by train before, very inexpensive and much less hassel!
> 
> Have to get busy need to price sale stuff, hope to have time to knit!
> 
> Prayers and hugs for everyone


----------



## RookieRetiree

I didn't have the cable needles when I worked on the scarf a couple of years ago and looked around - saw the crochet hooks and off I went. I've never found the need to buy a cable needle...but regular needles..that is a whole different story.



Lurker 2 said:


> Yes, you got it! It had slid below a basket of yarn that was perched on top! Hopefully today I will get a cable needle- that has also vanished.


----------



## jknappva

Bobglory said:


> Be warned dear friends.... Hop-A-Long Gigi will be riding again! I just found out my local grocery store has scooters.
> 
> Field Trip!!!!!
> 
> A prayer for my fellow shoppers would not be out of order LOL.
> 
> Gigi


Watch out for the wine aisle!! Those bottles really attract scooters and make them hard to control....take it from one who knows!
JuneK


----------



## TNS

Designer1234 said:


> I remember reading he was 'Independence for Scotland' I believe he was born in Glasgow? Is that a major news feature still? We don't get anything about it here in Canada and usually at least something is printed somewhere. I would love to take a trip all over England. We did get to Scotland but doubt we will make it to the rest of the Bristish Isles, darn it.


The scots are going to hold a referendum on whether to become independant, not sure of exact date but think its next year, so there's quite a lot about whether they will have to reapply to join the European Union, Commonwealth etc if they do break away. It's a bigger story within Scotland than in the rest of UK, but quite strong feelings on both sides. The whole issue has been rumbling along since the 60s when I was a student in Glasgow (coincidence not cause!) and the Scottish Nationalist Party was beginning to succeed in the local elections. Our local Candidate was Winnie Ewing, and even though I'm English I did vote for her. Not sure I would now though.... But I don't have any say in the matter .


----------



## jknappva

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks for the coffee and scary looking frog---if the coffee doesn't wake you up, the frog will.
> 
> Welcome, Pamela....we love having you join us and I'm waiting to see some of your work.
> 
> Here's a picture taken on the trip up to Madison, WI with son, DDIL and DGD. New socks and a new book with Grandpa!! Unfortunately the socks are too short in the foot part and they aren't stretchy enough -- so they'll be saved for the new baby girl due in January and I'll get another pair on the needles soon. The size I made was supposed to be for a 3-4 year old and she's not even 2! I was trying to do it by memory and sight...but now I have a tracing of her foot.
> 
> No sleep last night so my plans are to get the balsamic chicken in the crockpot and the grocery shopping done and then head back to bed before DGS is here after pre-school. Need all the energy I can get to keep up with a 4-1/2 year old...He's very proud of that 1/2 year so if I don't say it, I'm promptly corrected. Here's a picture of him with while visiting some very good friends of his Dad's over the week-end. He's a very sweet young man.
> 
> I'm looking forward to meeting up with PupLover and CMaliza tomorrow...then DH is meeting me downtown and we're going to have a date night by going to dinner.


Really cute grands and grandpa ain't bad either!!
JuneK


----------



## Gweniepooh

I'll have to look for it Rookie...don't remember it. I am trying a crock pot recipe though. It should be posted just above this one.
quote=RookieRetiree]Great apples for cooking...have you tried the crockpot apple butter that was posted on here sometime last year?[/quote]


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> I didn't have the cable needles when I worked on the scarf a couple of years ago and looked around - saw the crochet hooks and off I went. I've never found the need to buy a cable needle...but regular needles..that is a whole different story.


Possibly depends on the number of cables and crosses you are doing- I do like working with the shorter needle- although I am not that keen on the bent variety.

Most of my crochet hooks have handles that would get in the way. I also want to see how much batting costs- I need a bit for a sewing project.


----------



## AZ Sticks

You are so sweet M!!!!!! I remember my first solo... I could have used your help!!


Marianne818 said:


> Congratulations on Gunner's arrival!!! He is precious! Beautiful Mom also, how does on look so good after giving birth??? ROFL... I am sure I looked horrid both times, :roll: Such precious babies our group has shared with us, want to find someone locally that has a baby that I can hold and rock!! But guess they would look at me strange and think I'm crazy or a kidnapper, ROFL. Though one young woman let me hold her baby in the grocery store, the precious boy was crying and she was alone and digging in the diaper bag while holding him, she was near tears.. I stepped over and asked what I could do to help, she handed him to me, I was in heaven, LOL. Poor thing had a gas bubble and just needed to be patted on the back and his tummy rubbed. He went right back to sleep, the mom was in tears, her first adventure out on her own and she panicked. Gave her a hug and stayed with her till she went to the checkout.


----------



## cmaliza

Angora1 said:


> So glad to hear about the call from the senior niece!!!! :thumbup:


~~~~~Ditto! Maybe getting more family involved would help mitigate Lupe's efforts/actions? Just an idea...which I'm sure you have already explored.  
Always in our hearts & prayers!
Carol il/oh


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> BJohn...I love the Farmer's Markets too. Not just good produce but a social even with free concerts.
> 
> Here are some photos to share my garden bounty.
> 
> Nothing like fresh from the garden veggies. I miss my garden!
> Junek


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> Spent part of the morning cutting grass...FINALLY not raining!!!
> . So, I rode the mower w/o the blades running to the apple trees and filled a bucket full of apples.  Just picked what was low and have quite a lot more to pick including some from our Now to decide if I make apple sauce or apple butter with the apples. Here's a picture of what I've harvested so far. They are not "pretty" apples but do make wonderful cooking apples. We do not spray or do anything at all to the trees.


What kind of apples are these?


----------



## AZ Sticks

Bobglory said:


> Be warned dear friends.... Hop-A-Long Gigi will be riding again! I just found out my local grocery store has scooters.
> 
> Field Trip!!!!!
> 
> A prayer for my fellow shoppers would not be out of order LOL.
> 
> Gigi


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~~~Ditto! Maybe getting more family involved would help mitigate Lupe's efforts/actions? Just an idea...which I'm sure you have already explored.
> Always in our hearts & prayers!
> Carol il/oh


Thanks- it has been a rough few days. But I think I am clearing my head out of the mire, now.
One certainly does not have the physical resilience to things that one had when young- still maybe I should not worry about needing 'nana naps'


----------



## Gweniepooh

Decades ago DH's family planted one golden delicious and one red delicious and they have cross pollinated. We also have a lone pear tree but I have no idea what kind of pear it is.


cmaliza said:


> What kind of apples are these?


----------



## jknappva

SaxonLady said:


> or wearing a nice black suit to a funeral and forgetting to change out of my pink flip-flops!  :roll:


Years ago, I went to church in my house shoes!!! We have a church service every Sun. evening in the Social room of our apt. building. And it's come in whatever as long as it's not your nightclothes!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> Oh Saxon Lady, did you do that? Now I know a funeral is a sad time but you must have had a little smile breaking through. :lol:


When my mother's father died many years ago, she said if she'd had a red dress, she would have worn it to his funeral instead of black since he loved the color red.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

cmaliza said:


> ~~~~~My problem has been with Firefox, and google chrome has been my saving entry to the Internet and getting various things to open. Go figure!
> :shock: :?:
> 
> My cousin just told me about finger knitting...has anyone ever done this? Really fast...BUT...you have to finish what you start....can't just put it down & walk away :lol: :lol:
> Might be a good project for kids. There is a good YouTube video that shows how to use it...just google "finger knitting".
> Carol il/oh


My fingers have a mind of their own....like Zoe said her feet had a mind of their own....I have enough trouble with needles sometimes!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

5mmdpns said:


> Looks wonderful -- all of the bounty from your garden! It has been extremely hot and humid here so I don't go out to my garden boxes. I do go over and sit with my Dad and then my Mom looks after the garden boxes. The heat and humidity do not affect her. I am going over to their place in a few minutes. Beans to pick again and cucs, perhaps some tomatoes. It is pure torture to try and breathe outside. Good thing for a/c!!!!!
> I have been putting beans down in the freezer and zucchini too. Zoe


So glad that works out for all three of you. How is your dad? Has he recuperated from his hospital stay.
JuneK


----------



## Designer1234

I just found these pictures of two different Chinook Arches which are quite common in Calgary. However you rarely see one with these colors (in the first picture)l I took them from our patio at the back of our condo-- at sunset on two separate occasions. The lighter clouds are more common. They bring warm winds from the west - and are very welcome during our winters. However they play havoc for those who have sinus problems caused by weather changes ( ask me how I know)


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening from Surrey. Had a lovely day with the family - swimming - dinner cooked by SIL and cake making with GD.

June the angel is the crochet on that someone put on the tea party a few weeks ago. Will post a photo soon.

Welcome Pamela, nice to meet you.

Saxy I bet you could win an arguement with anyone :thumbup: x

Those going to Chicago have a great time.

Thank you all for your nice comments about Mini Sam

Thinking of all you that have problems and sending you loving hugs


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> This is the recipe I'm going to try this year. I usually do all of the same things listed here but just cook on the stove top, put in steralized jars, water bath to seal and store on the shelf. I want to try the crock pot to cook them down this year but will do the rest the same way to preserve them for storage on the shelf instead of the freezer or refrigerator. Also am going to look for a brown sugar substitute. I think Splenda makes one. Will see.....
> 
> Homemade Crockpot Apple Butter
> 
> (recipe adapted from Sweet and Savory By Sarah )
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> 6 pounds medium apples (I used Jonathans, but any variety or mixture of varieties should work.)
> 2 Tablespoons vanilla extract
> 1 1/2 cups raw or brown sugar
> 1 teaspoon ground cloves
> 3-4 teaspoons cinnamon
> 
> Peel, core, and slice apples in fourths. Put them in the crockpot with the vanilla and cook on low for 6-8 hours. Stir every few hours. Once apples are very, very tender, mash with a potato masher and stir in sugar and spices. Cook on low for another 5-6 hours, stirring occasionally.
> 
> Cool and pour into jars or an airtight container. Store in the refrigerator.


~~~~~~~~~~~~Yes, Splenda does make a brown sugar version. I have used it to my satisfaction. It's more like light brown rather than dark brown sugar.
Carol il/oh


----------



## jknappva

[ They are not "pretty" apples but do make wonderful cooking apples. We do not spray or do anything at all to the trees.[/quote]

Good luck with the mowing. Looking pretty doesn't always mean they'll taste good cooked. 
JuneK


----------



## TNS

dollyclaire said:


> And here in Scotland, a very warm sunny day which is a lovely change from the usual wet Bank Holidays we seem to get.
> 
> I have just received a phone call from the hospital offering me an appointment next Monday for an MRI scan, I of course said yes thank you but will need to rearrange my eye appointment. I have been to the hospital after my doctor referred me with a lump I have on my knee which seems to be growing. Of course it would be on my 'good' side that I rely on as my right side was affected badly when I was involved in a car accident some years ago.
> Fortunately the eye appointment is easily changed as it is just for a check up although I think I may be needing some changes in my lens prescription. I just hope the week goes by quickly as I am worrying about it. Your worries always seem bigger in the wee small hours lol


Please try not to worry about the scan, or more probably what it just might reveal. We all worry about getting bad news but more often than not it turns out to be good news, even if its just that you get appropriate treatment for your knee. Anyway, I'm sending you some gentle {{{hugs}}}, and sleepy vibes to give you restful nights. No waking at 3am allowed!!


----------



## Pup lover

Nothing we have found says anything about that, she has a very distinct personality, she does. She likes to pounce on things and push them with her nose too. She will find the squeeky in a toy and continually push it with her nose to drive you nuts! They were used as general farm dogs and draft dogs pulling small carts in the Swiss Alps.



AZ Sticks said:


> Hey pup, is the pouncing a behavior known to her breed??? Just wondering - I know that they are used to protect flocks and herds, right??


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Hopefully Lupe will realise it was not the wisest thing to say, as her sister is fully aware that I am alive- although in my experience of angry people she will probably deny that she said it anyway.
> 
> The day is dawning cloudy, chilly for us at 14C , rain forecast for the afternoon...Ringo and I plan on having a walk soon- I am just charging the mobile
> 
> Yesterday morning's sunrise over the ocean, from Kaikoura


Knowing Lupe upset you so much is so sad even if she never intended to tell Fale.
Glad her sister has some sense.
Thanks for the lovely picture.
JuneK


----------



## TNS

Marianne818 said:


> Enzby, I am so thankful to you and your work to help with these horrible fires. Everyone on that fire line puts his/her life at risk to help save our forest, our homes and the wildlife that lives within them. All are equally important as it takes a team to work these situations. So I offer my sincere thank you for all that you do for so many. Please take care, always have you in our prayers. Many hugs to you and yours!!
> Marianne


I second this. Luckily we don't experience severe wildfires in UK, but any fire is frightening once it gets out of control, and our fire servicemen and women are also held in high regard by most people, especially in Alderney, where they are volunteers, like the Lifeboat personnel and St John's Ambulance-men.


----------



## TNS

Bobglory said:


> Be warned dear friends.... Hop-A-Long Gigi will be riding again! I just found out my local grocery store has scooters.
> 
> Field Trip!!!!!
> 
> A prayer for my fellow shoppers would not be out of order LOL.
> 
> Gigi


Oh dear, Watch Out, here comes trouble!


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> I just found these pictures of two different Chinook Arches which are quite common in Calgary. However you rarely see one with these colors (in the first picture)l I took them from our patio at the back of our condo-- at sunset on two separate occasions. The lighter clouds are more common. They bring warm winds from the west - and are very welcome during our winters. However they play havoc for those who have sinus problems caused by weather changes ( ask me how I know)


Awesome skies!!!
JuneK


----------



## PurpleFi

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks- it has been a rough few days. But I think I am clearing my head out of the mire, now.
> One certainly does not have the physical resilience to things that one had when young- still maybe I should not worry about needing 'nana naps'


Hi Julie, thank you for all the lovely photos. Sending you lots and lots and lots of hugs. xx


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> Hopefully Lupe will realise it was not the wisest thing to say, as her sister is fully aware that I am alive- although in my experience of angry people she will probably deny that she said it anyway.
> 
> The day is dawning cloudy, chilly for us at 14C , rain forecast for the afternoon...Ringo and I plan on having a walk soon- I am just charging the mobile
> 
> Yesterday morning's sunrise over the ocean, from Kaikoura


OH my, that could be my hiding place. :-D


----------



## PurpleFi

I'm off to get an early night as I have the gks coming to stay for a couple of days tomorrow while their parents escape to the coast.

Night night from Surrey,


----------



## jheiens

SaxonLady said:


> Sean Connery did once refuse to go on TV with me!


And the story behind that statement is . . . . ?

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Knowing Lupe upset you so much is so sad even if she never intended to tell Fale.
> Glad her sister has some sense.
> Thanks for the lovely picture.
> JuneK


Hope your day is progressing well- almost time to go out for the bus!


----------



## Patches39

jknappva said:


> My fingers have a mind of their own....like Zoe said her feet had a mind of their own....I have enough trouble with needles sometimes!
> JuneK


DITTO :-D


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Julie, thank you for all the lovely photos. Sending you lots and lots and lots of hugs. xx


Thanks, so much for the hugs! And thank you for all the lovely photos that you post!


----------



## Lurker 2

Patches39 said:


> OH my, that could be my hiding place. :-D


It is a very lovely place!


----------



## Patches39

Designer1234 said:


> I just found these pictures of two different Chinook Arches which are quite common in Calgary. However you rarely see one with these colors (in the first picture)l I took them from our patio at the back of our condo-- at sunset on two separate occasions. The lighter clouds are more common. They bring warm winds from the west - and are very welcome during our winters. However they play havoc for those who have sinus problems caused by weather changes ( ask me how I know)


WOW!!! Beautiful but at the same time powerful. Thanks for sharing. :-D


----------



## RookieRetiree

That looks like it...Yumm.



Gweniepooh said:


> I'll have to look for it Rookie...don't remember it. I am trying a crock pot recipe though. It should be posted just above this one.
> quote=RookieRetiree]Great apples for cooking...have you tried the crockpot apple butter that was posted on here sometime last year?


[/quote]


----------



## Spider

The fresh vegetables and sauce look marvelous.
I am so envious of the apples. The apple trees around here have been hurt by the two summers of draught so we may not see many. 
We are into our fourth day of extreme heat and we have not had any rain in weeks. 
Julie, take care, with all your worries, you are in my thoughts.
Thinking of all of you facing tests and surgeries .
Watch for missing knitting needles, I seem to always lose the darning needle I am using. DH has stepped on that more than twice.


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> I like the idea of the children- the high school age girl is really nice- a good looking girl too.


Sounds like you are now having some well deserved better luck - with new neighbours, the eye problem and Fale's elder niece. Lets hope this is the " bend in the road" leading to "pastures green". Do you think the teenage girl might be interested in knitting? That would be a bonus. And maybe she will befriend Ringo too (or vice versa). Anyway, I hope you can enjoy yourself a little now. You must be stressed out, and yet you still send lovely pictures for us to share -thanks.


----------



## jheiens

Pamela--

Sorry about the other two and the consequences of the wedding festivities and the lingering effects. Well, not really. They are both adults, supposedly, right?

If you truly need info about the vegs, please, ask specific questions. I'll help if I can.

Enjoy the sleepover for Lottie. You and granddad will surely spoil her as much as possible, I'm certain.

The Tea Party really is a talented, supportive group of men and women (obviously) who are generous in their caring and knowledge. However, this whole group can be rather intrusive into one's knitting, crafting, working, eating, and possibly family time--if you are not very careful. lolol

I've been having a conflict with the computer today but hope it has decided to cooperate finally.

School was scheduled to begin this AM but the power failed in that end of the district. Tim was rather anxious because the word didn't come forth until he was quite ready to begin his first day as a freshman. Hopefully tomorrow will be more successful for that venture.

Hope you enjoy this group, but you may need to set your own level of participation. Otherwise it might take over your free time.

Off to finish dinner preparations. It is so good to see you here.

Joy



Pamela F said:


> Afternoon Joy xxx
> 
> Well I survived really well, as well as Baz! Other two oh dear! Lol.
> 
> Seeing Lottie tonight, take away curry at their house. Chicken Lahore is our favourite.
> 
> Lottie sleep over Saturday night too.
> 
> Finished her top last night. Will send/post a photo.
> 
> Think I've just jumped with both feet into your tea party! Lol xxxx
> 
> Will email you xxxx
> 
> Hope all good at your end xxx
> 
> BTW Chris says we are amateurs compared to you at storing veg. Need more lessons please xxxxx
> 
> Big man back at school? Xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

Thanks for all the lovely photos...it's made my day. Hope Sam is safely in Seattle and that his trip was not too grueling and that he's ready for a big adventure.

I very rarely have a sweet tooth, but I'm really craving something sweet today---the apple butter sounds awesome. I'm sure not having starches for 7 days and no sleep last night has caused my sugar level to drop. I'm going to have some peanut butter on celery and apple as my afternoon snack and if that doesn't work, I have some sugar-free jello at the ready. 

Watch out for the wine bottles, GiGi, and have a wonderful trip to the market. I'm dangerous without a scooter--our stores have so many displays in the middle of the aisles that it's pretty tough going.


----------



## KateB

Gweniepooh said:


> This is the recipe I'm going to try this year. I usually do all of the same things listed here but just cook on the stove top, put in steralized jars, water bath to seal and store on the shelf. I want to try the crock pot to cook them down this year but will do the rest the same way to preserve them for storage on the shelf instead of the freezer or refrigerator. Also am going to look for a brown sugar substitute. I think Splenda makes one. Will see.....
> 
> Homemade Crockpot Apple Butter
> 
> (recipe adapted from Sweet and Savory By Sarah )
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> 6 pounds medium apples (I used Jonathans, but any variety or mixture of varieties should work.)
> 2 Tablespoons vanilla extract
> 1 1/2 cups raw or brown sugar
> 1 teaspoon ground cloves
> 3-4 teaspoons cinnamon
> 
> Peel, core, and slice apples in fourths. Put them in the crockpot with the vanilla and cook on low for 6-8 hours. Stir every few hours. Once apples are very, very tender, mash with a potato masher and stir in sugar and spices. Cook on low for another 5-6 hours, stirring occasionally.
> 
> Cool and pour into jars or an airtight container. Store in the refrigerator.


How would you use this? How is it different from apple sauce?


----------



## Gweniepooh

I eat it on toast, biscuits, any kind of bread. It is smoother than apple sauce too (at least mine is). I imagine you could use it the same as apple sauce if you wanted. It is spicier than apple sauce too; at least the apple sauce I've had.


KateB said:


> How would you use this? How is it different from apple sauce?


----------



## KateB

Gweniepooh said:


> I eat it on toast, biscuits, any kind of bread. It is smoother than apple sauce too (at least mine is). I imagine you could use it the same as apple sauce if you wanted. It is spicier than apple sauce too; at least the apple sauce I've had.


Thanks. More like a jam or a jelly then.


----------



## BJohn4223

Splenda makes a brown sugar that I use in all my chocolate chip cookies. It works really well.


----------



## angelam

Bank Holiday weekend almost over. That's the last UK bank holiday till Christmas now! Still struggling with my computer but decided to leave it today and have a day out. Went over to the large M&S store at Camberley (PurpleFi country) looking for new bed linen. Came home with a new winter coat and boots. How did that happen!?

Designer 1234 Love your beautiful sky pictures. I've never heard of Chinook Arches before. Is it anything like Northern Lights? I would love to see the Northern Lights -even went on a trip up the coast of Norway into the Arctic Circle last year in the hope of seeing them but they didn't oblige. I was so disappointed. Maybe another time.........

Welcome Pamela. I haven't been here all that long myself but it is a great tea party. There's always someone to help out with queries or problems and wonderful support when you need it. My only problem is keeping up with all the posts.


----------



## melyn

welcome Pamela, this is a great group, we all watch out for each other and are always here to listen when someone needs to vent or cheer you on if u need encouragement and our prayers are always sent if needed. Please just take a chair, put your feet up have a cuppa and don't forget to share recipes and what you have on your needles. lyn xx



jheiens said:


> Tea Party regulars, please give PamelaF a warm welcome. She is a dear friend and a great knitter who enjoys learning other needle crafts also.
> 
> I do hope she joins in more often as she is able. I love her dearly. She is ''good people''.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Hope your day is progressing well- almost time to go out for the bus!


Thanks, Julie. I just saw your note and I'm sure it's probably late, late in your day or early morn. It's a little after 6 pm Mon. here. My daughter and I spent the day with my sister riding out in the country where my sister and I grew up and where I raised my children. Then spent a little time with a cousin who is in a nursing home. It was a pleasant, but tiring day. 
Hope you've enjoyed your outing and managed to buy some nice yarn and needles.
Many hugs, 
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> I eat it on toast, biscuits, any kind of bread. It is smoother than apple sauce too (at least mine is). I imagine you could use it the same as apple sauce if you wanted. It is spicier than apple sauce too; at least the apple sauce I've had.


And it's my favorite topping for French Toast!!!
I'm completely out of it so I think I'll put it on the daughter's grocery shopping list for the week!
JuneK


----------



## sassafras123

Welcome Pamela.


----------



## 5mmdpns

KateB said:


> How would you use this? How is it different from apple sauce?


Here is what some of my research says about the difference between applesauce and apple butter. The apple butter is much more concentrated than the applesauce. You cook them both with the same spices.

Apple butter is a highly concentrated form of apple sauce, produced by long, slow cooking of apples with cider or water to a point where the sugar in the apples caramelizes, turning the apple butter a deep brown. The concentration of sugar gives apple butter a much longer shelf life as a preserve than apple sauce. Zoe 

here is a recipe:
http://www.pickyourown.org/applebutter.htm


----------



## Southern Gal

Gweniepooh said:


> They are not "pretty" apples but do make wonderful cooking apples. We do not spray or do anything at all to the trees.


yummo gwennie, i used to help my gran peel many apples that looked just like that, and i would set up in that ol tree and eat till my belly was full. never had a belly ache. they were the best tasting apples too. she also had a pear tree, i like pears, but i like a certain ripeness, not too firm, certainly not mushy, i would go hand pick my pears and loved them. gran also had a plum tree close to the front, and wow we ate those plums , they were so good, not the biggest, but oh they ruined us with the fresh fruit. my gran had a green thumb. she always had the best veggies, she raised the big speckled butter beans, you don't see those so much any more, she also had the best asperagus bed you ever saw and it ruined me to ever eat canned asperagus. just not the same. Gran always planted her garden according to the moon and the almanac. kudos to your garden what ever size it is. love fresh veggies.


----------



## Jacklou

Pup lover

quote]

Rookie is meeting PupLover at Union Station and I am picking them all up from there. I have a couple of yarn stores I have not gone to but have had on my list for some time....so we will visit them, and then go to A Taste of Heaven for lunch. Good home made foods. All of these places are on Noth Clark street in the area of the Foster Avenue intersection.

Looking forward to a fun day!
Carol il/oh[/quote]

Do you mean Ogilvie Station? I was under the impressions that is where all the trains from the Northwest Suburbs ended at, not Union.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Hi Jacklou---another person from Mt. Prospect. Yes, I'll travel into Ogilvie Station from our train station and then walk the block over to the Union Station to meet up with PupLover who is coming in on the Amtrak. I have a station close to me where the commuter trains go into Union, but there aren't as many train time options...I much prefer the NorthwestLine and the walk to the other station isn't a problem.

Do you happen to work downtown...or want to join us sometime?



Jacklou said:


> Pup lover
> 
> quote]
> 
> Rookie is meeting PupLover at Union Station and I am picking them all up from there. I have a couple of yarn stores I have not gone to but have had on my list for some time....so we will visit them, and then go to A Taste of Heaven for lunch. Good home made foods. All of these places are on Noth Clark street in the area of the Foster Avenue intersection.
> 
> Looking forward to a fun day!
> Carol il/oh


Do you mean Ogilvie Station? I was under the impressions that is where all the trains from the Northwest Suburbs ended at, not Union.[/quote]


----------



## Lurker 2

Spider said:


> The fresh vegetables and sauce look marvelous.
> I am so envious of the apples. The apple trees around here have been hurt by the two summers of draught so we may not see many.
> We are into our fourth day of extreme heat and we have not had any rain in weeks.
> Julie, take care, with all your worries, you are in my thoughts.
> Thinking of all of you facing tests and surgeries .
> Watch for missing knitting needles, I seem to always lose the darning needle I am using. DH has stepped on that more than twice.


Spider- don't worry about me- you have enough on your own plate. Take Care!


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> Sounds like you are now having some well deserved better luck - with new neighbours, the eye problem and Fale's elder niece. Lets hope this is the " bend in the road" leading to "pastures green". Do you think the teenage girl might be interested in knitting? That would be a bonus. And maybe she will befriend Ringo too (or vice versa). Anyway, I hope you can enjoy yourself a little now. You must be stressed out, and yet you still send lovely pictures for us to share -thanks.


Wouldn't that be a good thing- lets both hope for the bend in the road!


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Thanks, Julie. I just saw your note and I'm sure it's probably late, late in your day or early morn. It's a little after 6 pm Mon. here. My daughter and I spent the day with my sister riding out in the country where my sister and I grew up and where I raised my children. Then spent a little time with a cousin who is in a nursing home. It was a pleasant, but tiring day.
> Hope you've enjoyed your outing and managed to buy some nice yarn and needles.
> Many hugs,
> JuneK


the knitting supplies are on hold- but I treated myself to some sushi- which I really enjoy, and I came home with my trundler packed full of groceries. Will have to bring home another load another day- depending on the weather. 
Glad you enjoyed your day- even if now tired. 
It is approaching mid-day here.


----------



## pacer

welcome Pamela...If the number of pages becomes overwhelming then skimming is an option. I always enjoy the awesome photos posted here. It is always wonderful knowing that people really care about each other here.

Julie...SO happy you found your needle and that you could have a wonderful grocery shopping trip. I hope the new family will bring great joy into your life.

Puplover...Safe travels for you. My boys and I really love the Amtrak. 

Chicago folks...enjoy your get together.

Gwen and Angora....could almost taste those awesome homegrown goodies. I had sweetcorn and tomatoes with a grilled salmon pattie tonight. Very enjoyable dinner.

Marianne...So glad that you are able to get some wonderful sleep on that new mattress. Sweet dreams to you as you can know how much your mom truly loves and appreciates you even during her difficult times. 

Jamie...so glad that things are going well so far.

Caren....That frog was hilarious. Thanks for a great laugh.

Take care and enjoy your day.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Thanks Bonnie. I just noticed you are in Gilbert. My dear niece and her husband live in Gilbert. I visited them 3 years ago and fell in love with the town. What a small world!


BJohn4223 said:


> Splenda makes a brown sugar that I use in all my chocolate chip cookies. It works really well.


----------



## gagesmom

Hi everyone I just got in from work a bit ago and thought I would check in. It is official, our house is up for sale. The sign went up on the lawn this afternoon. Greg is having a hard time dealing with all of it but I am ready.

Worked this evening and now my foot is rather sore. Going to get my orthotic tomorrow, can't wait. Oh to be pain free. :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Gage is feeling sick to his stomach and a bit flushed looking. I am going to go check on him. 

Check in later on and then I can catch up on the reading of the pages that I have missed.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Sleep well, dear! You have been busy- looks like DH can put away quite a few cookies, without it showing! ooops I think I did not read that post very carefully!


Oh yes, he CAN put away a lot of cookie, I don't let him anymore, but he's been known to eat 4 dozen cookies in one setting. I don't make snickerdoodles anymore when he's at home, that way I can get them cooled and packaged before he can eat them all. lololol :shock:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning, figured I'd post coffee before reading all the pages from yesterday.
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful day. Happy thoughts and healing energy to all those in need.
> 
> Smile it's Monday!


LOL!! Love them both.


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> Morning all, 7am here been up with the dog as it is thunder and lightening outside.Woke me up at 5:30am whining up a storm.
> 
> Nana Caren I love that smiling frog. :thumbup:
> 
> Julie I am so happy that you are feeling better about things, and happy to hear about the eyesight to.
> 
> Started a cowl yesterday called I heart ewe cowl by Eleni Gardner. I have to dig through my stash and see what I can find. I am going to start all over again. Been all stuffed up and not on the ball with things, so I made it and it would fit my friends 6 yr old. :roll: Didn't really notice til this morning when I had a good look at.
> 
> Happy Monday all, off to get ready for an appt at 9 am.


Don't you love when that happens? I've done that a time or two, hope you found what you wanted to use in your stash. 
:shock: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Pamela F said:


> Congratulations Sandy xxxx he is gorgeous xxx when you see him give him a hug from me xxxx


Welcome to the Tea Party Pamela. Hope you come visit us often.


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> WOW!! Great pictures..handsome DH...glad he had good luck fishing. I know you enjoyed being outside but especially with him.
> Junek


It was a nice day, I do enjoy being outside, but a seat to knit on would have made it just that much better. lolol


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> Sounded like you did exactly what you needed to do. At times, rest is the most important.
> Hugs,
> JuneK


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

SaxonLady said:


> Sean Connery did once refuse to go on TV with me!


How dare he?!!! I love Sean Connery but, that's just beyond the pale in my opinion. :evil:


----------



## Poledra65

5mmdpns said:


> Mini Me and Mini Sam should be pen pals! lol Zoe


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

SaxonLady said:


> not at all. When flying you are inside a plane that can land safely. YOU can't!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

SaxonLady said:


> It was when he was prominent in the Independence for Scotland debate many years ago. He wanted to go on a talk show about it. At the time I was running an International magazine for a Society on Anglo-Saxon interests, historical, language, archeaology, et al. They asked me if I wanted to join him on the programme (pro Union). I don't know why they asked me but was I going to say no?! But he looked the Society up and refused to face me! I was devastated.


I can't blame you, I'd have been also. :? His loss I'd say.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Several tea party goers have mentioned the photo of the Kereru- yes the colours are pretty much how it looks especially when the light is catching the feathers, also the result of my eye exam. Thanks all for your concern- I don't want to repeat myself over and over, so please accept this as my response to you all.
> Life always feels better on payday Tuesdays.
> I had a phone call from the senior niece last night- all seems quite normal with her- and she does have the casting vote in Family matters. I have yet to work out exactly how I go about my visit to Fale at the end of September- but I really want to be more independent this time- I hope to have some more time with Fofoa, the niece, before long. We are planning to visit my MIL's grave, to take some photos for Fale.


Oh wonderful, that has to be a bit of relief at the least, so glad she's seeming to be a more stable temperment than Lupe. Hope and pray all goes well whatever you decide.


----------



## Poledra65

Bobglory said:


> I love the new avatar! You look stunning.
> 
> Speaking as a charter member of the local Chubby Ladies Club, thin is highly over rated.
> 
> For example, when I go out to dinner with my brother and his wife, she has to bring a cushion to the restaurant for her chair, and then remember to take it with her. I don't have this problem. My cushion is not only permanently attached, I can change the upholstery at will and it always matches my blouse. Okay... Not so much the time I accidentally wore my nightie out to lunch ... But I digress.
> 
> Love and hugs!
> 
> Gigi


LOLOL!!!! Well, I'm sure no one noticed if your cushion wasn't exactly matching, I'm sure they were just happy it was covered. lolololol
:XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

jheiens said:


> Tea Party regulars, please give PamelaF a warm welcome. She is a dear friend and a great knitter who enjoys learning other needle crafts also.
> 
> I do hope she joins in more often as she is able. I love her dearly. She is ''good people''.
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Thinking of you as you go through this hard time...transitions are hard to handle..but you have all of us who will be the wind beneath your wings to keep you moving forward. (Does that mean we're full of hot air?). Anyway, we've got your back, Jack.



gagesmom said:


> Hi everyone I just got in from work a bit ago and thought I would check in. It is official, our house is up for sale. The sign went up on the lawn this afternoon. Greg is having a hard time dealing with all of it but I am ready.
> 
> Worked this evening and now my foot is rather sore. Going to get my orthotic tomorrow, can't wait. Oh to be pain free. :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Gage is feeling sick to his stomach and a bit flushed looking. I am going to go check on him.
> 
> Check in later on and then I can catch up on the reading of the pages that I have missed.


----------



## Lurker 2

pacer said:


> welcome Pamela...If the number of pages becomes overwhelming then skimming is an option. I always enjoy the awesome photos posted here. It is always wonderful knowing that people really care about each other here.
> 
> Julie...SO happy you found your needle and that you could have a wonderful grocery shopping trip. I hope the new family will bring great joy into your life...
> 
> Take care and enjoy your day.


Thanks Pacer!


----------



## jheiens

Daralene, you certainly know how to stage a photo. I'm always amazed because it would never enter my mind to do such things. Always so attractive.

Ohio Joy



Angora1 said:


> BJohn...I love the Farmer's Markets too. Not just good produce but a social even with free concerts.
> 
> Here are some photos to share my garden bounty. Not a whole lot but I sure will enjoy it. This is about our 3rd zucchini and 4th cucumber, first pepper, and 2nd round of tomatoes. Sauce I am making from them with a large can of San Marzanno tomatoes and cucumber salad for me so I don't eat all the sauce up. Hope you enjoy seeing this. Hope to get even more produce next year. We have one pumpkin on the vine and a wee little watermelon that just started. Think the watermelon is too late to make it for this year. :roll: Love the colors and taste of veggies right from the vine.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Oh yes, he CAN put away a lot of cookie, I don't let him anymore, but he's been known to eat 4 dozen cookies in one setting. I don't make snickerdoodles anymore when he's at home, that way I can get them cooled and packaged before he can eat them all. lololol :shock:


Wow! and I thought I had been able to eat too many, at about 1 dozen!


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Oh wonderful, that has to be a bit of relief at the least, so glad she's seeming to be a more stable temperment than Lupe. Hope and pray all goes well whatever you decide.


Not volatile like Lupe at all, thank goodness- the middle sister is less driven, too.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> a lovely photo I found online.
> 
> This one is from Bedruthan Steps on Saturday evening.


So pretty.


----------



## Poledra65

Bobglory said:


> Be warned dear friends.... Hop-A-Long Gigi will be riding again! I just found out my local grocery store has scooters.
> 
> Field Trip!!!!!
> 
> A prayer for my fellow shoppers would not be out of order LOL.
> 
> Gigi


LOLOL!!! Okay, prayers going up, en mass. lol Have fun!!! :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## jheiens

If I could suggest, Gwen, you might do all that prep work--washing, peeling, coring and chopping into fairly large chunks. Put into a crockpot or slow cooker with, maybe 1/4 to 1/2 cup of water. and maybe that much sugar or sweetener of choice. Stir well and cover on low heat. Stir if from time to time as yu pass through the kitchen. If you save an apple or two for adding later in the afternoon, you could end up with a chunky sauce which is a family favorite here. Sweetener and cinnamon or other spice can be added to suit.

You could just cover and refrigerate however much you end up with or freeze or seal and can in a water bath or cold packer as my mom called them.

Ohio Joy



Gweniepooh said:


> Spent part of the morning cutting grass...FINALLY not raining!!!
> Got about 1/2 of the back done when the blades got clogged with grass so badly that I couldn't unclog them. Just don't have the hand stength to pull it free. So, I rode the mower w/o the blades running to the apple trees and filled a bucket full of apples.  Just picked what was low and have quite a lot more to pick including some from our lone pear tree. Since by then it was 1:30 and very hot I came in and hopefully will be able to finish the first cutting of the yard this evening. Will ask DH to unclog the blades for me. Yep, the grass was/is that tall and thick. If I can get the first cutting done today then tomorrow I will be able to do a second cutting. Now to decide if I make apple sauce or apple butter with the apples. Here's a picture of what I've harvested so far. They are not "pretty" apples but do make wonderful cooking apples. We do not spray or do anything at all to the trees.


----------



## Patches39

signing off for to night, really tired hope sleep come and rest as well. Praying that all are safe and filled with joy, happiness, love, healing, and may you be filled with strength to carry on. :-D


----------



## cmaliza

The Tea Party really is a talented, supportive group of men and women (obviously) who are generous in their caring and knowledge. However, this whole group can be rather intrusive into one's knitting, crafting, working, eating, and possibly family time--if you are not very careful. lolol

School was scheduled to begin this AM but the power failed in that end of the district. Tim was rather anxious because the word didn't come forth until he was quite ready to begin his first day as a freshman. Hopefully tomorrow will be more successful for that venture.

Hope you enjoy this group, but you may need to set your own level of participation. Otherwise it might take over your free time.

Joy[/quote]

Oh Joy....you say it so gracefully, but truthfully....KTP can really take over your time.....one hates to miss anything!
I'm working on trying to get a handle on how to "stay current (HA!)" and maintain a life outside of KTP :lol: :lol: :shock:

Best wishes for Tim...sorry his first day was disrupted. I'm sure with your steady hand & heart he will do well once school does start.

Carol il/oh


----------



## jheiens

KateB, try googling the topic and get some excellent directions.

The last time I had the apples to make apple butter, I had enough apples to cook them down to sauce, placed them in a large aluminum turkey roaster with sweetener to taste, spices (cinnamon, cloves, etc.) to taste and choice. While stirring from time to time, I allowed it to simmer in the oven at a fairly low temperature until it became a lovely dark, glossy brown. Bottling it up into clean, hot, sterile pint jars with proper rings and lids came next and was followed by the appropriate time in a boiling water-bath canner yielded a great tasting supply of apple butter.

Or you can freeze it in appropriate containers.

I'm sure you can ad-lib with whatever pots and pans you have in your kitchen, if you lack the specific equipment. Or perhaps someone in your local WI or Extension group could help with directions?

Ohio Joy

If not, we can get more specific with PMs.


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> I eat it on toast, biscuits, any kind of bread. It is smoother than apple sauce too (at least mine is). I imagine you could use it the same as apple sauce if you wanted. It is spicier than apple sauce too; at least the apple sauce I've had.


~~~~I always found apple butter more intense in flavor, and a bit thicker. I don't think I could substitute it for applesauce because I couldn't eat it plain, like I could applesauce.

Haven't made it for years. On the way home from KAP we found an Amish farm stand that had no sugar added apple butter. It is/was VERY good. The 2 jars I bought are almost all gone.  
Carol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza

angelam said:


> Bank Holiday weekend almost over. That's the last UK bank holiday till Christmas now! Still struggling with my computer but decided to leave it today and have a day out. Went over to the large M&S store at Camberley (PurpleFi country) looking for new bed linen. Came home with a new winter coat and boots. How did that happen!?
> .


~~~~you can always wrap up in your new winter coat to sleep! :lol: I'd knit some socks and forget the boots. :lol: 
Carol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza

jknappva said:


> And it's my favorite topping for French Toast!!!
> 
> JuneK


Haven't tried that. Sounds really YUMMY! We haven't had Fr. Toast for a while....time for that, too. Anyone have "knock 'em down" recipe for Fr Toast?  
Carol il/oh


----------



## Poledra65

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks for the coffee and scary looking frog---if the coffee doesn't wake you up, the frog will.
> 
> Welcome, Pamela....we love having you join us and I'm waiting to see some of your work.
> 
> Here's a picture taken on the trip up to Madison, WI with son, DDIL and DGD. New socks and a new book with Grandpa!! Unfortunately the socks are too short in the foot part and they aren't stretchy enough -- so they'll be saved for the new baby girl due in January and I'll get another pair on the needles soon. The size I made was supposed to be for a 3-4 year old and she's not even 2! I was trying to do it by memory and sight...but now I have a tracing of her foot.
> 
> No sleep last night so my plans are to get the balsamic chicken in the crockpot and the grocery shopping done and then head back to bed before DGS is here after pre-school. Need all the energy I can get to keep up with a 4-1/2 year old...He's very proud of that 1/2 year so if I don't say it, I'm promptly corrected. Here's a picture of him with while visiting some very good friends of his Dad's over the week-end. He's a very sweet young man.
> 
> I'm looking forward to meeting up with PupLover and CMaliza tomorrow...then DH is meeting me downtown and we're going to have a date night by going to dinner.


Oh what cute babies, and DG is looking quite happy to be reading with Grandpa. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

That sounds good too. Will decide tomorrow what to do.



jheiens said:


> If I could suggest, Gwen, you might do all that prep work--washing, peeling, coring and chopping into fairly large chunks. Put into a crockpot or slow cooker with, maybe 1/4 to 1/2 cup of water. and maybe that much sugar or sweetener of choice. Stir well and cover on low heat. Stir if from time to time as yu pass through the kitchen. If you save an apple or two for adding later in the afternoon, you could end up with a chunky sauce which is a family favorite here. Sweetener and cinnamon or other spice can be added to suit.
> 
> You could just cover and refrigerate however much you end up with or freeze or seal and can in a water bath or cold packer as my mom called them.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## gagesmom

Hi PamelaF and welcome to our party. you will love it here. :thumbup: 

Thank you Rookie for your wishes tonight. I am grateful to all of you for your support.

Hello Julie how was your walk with Ringo?


----------



## cmaliza

sassafras123 said:


> Welcome Pamela.


Ditto.....we are an amazingly diverse group...with amazing talents....soft hearts, some quiet and some outrageous senses of humor....in all...a delightful world-wide family of brothers and sisters. Have fun getting to know all of us! :lol: :lol: 
Carol il/oh


----------



## Designer1234

cmaliza said:


> The Tea Party really is a talented, supportive group of men and women (obviously) who are generous in their caring and knowledge. However, this whole group can be rather intrusive into one's knitting, crafting, working, eating, and possibly family time--if you are not very careful. lolol
> 
> School was scheduled to begin this AM but the power failed in that end of the district. Tim was rather anxious because the word didn't come forth until he was quite ready to begin his first day as a freshman. Hopefully tomorrow will be more successful for that venture.
> 
> Hope you enjoy this group, but you may need to set your own level of participation. Otherwise it might take over your free time.
> 
> Joy


Oh Joy....you say it so gracefully, but truthfully....KTP can really take over your time.....one hates to miss anything!
I'm working on trying to get a handle on how to "stay current (HA!)" and maintain a life outside of KTP :lol: :lol: :shock:

Best wishes for Tim...sorry his first day was disrupted. I'm sure with your steady hand & heart he will do well once school does start.

Carol il/oh[/quote]
----------------------------------------------
I allow myself to come in 3 or 4 times over the weekend but during the week I try to avoid doing much posting and don't always manage to read everything during the week.

I do start at the last page and work toward the front -- if there is something that catches my eye I look for the post about it. It is the only way i can manage. I will be getting busier with the workshops pretty soon, and we have a lot of doctor's apptmnts' both Pat and I so I won't be here as much as I have been lately.

It is a priority for me to belong here though and to come as much as I can.

_It would be nice if we answered all the posts like some do (not always me) instead of answering one post at a time which would cut the number of posts a lot. I think sam mentioned that a month or two ago and to avoid copying a whole post, just copy and paste a portion of the post so that we know what you are answering. When i started here a year ago there were many many less posts.

Acknowledge quite a few different posts in one answer? I think it is Kathy who does that and I noticed how well that worked when I read her posts over the weekend.I imagine she answers on the road but it works quite well as all our names are mentioned so we know there is a message for each person_.

I am going to try to do that from now on. ( If I forget to do that - kick my butt (long distance) :XD: :shock: It is just a thought but I am going to try.
Anyway, Welcome to the group. I hope we are not scaring you away! It is worth it to stay.


----------



## cmaliza

Jacklou said:


> Pup lover
> 
> quote]
> 
> Rookie is meeting PupLover at Union Station and I am picking them all up from there. I have a couple of yarn stores I have not gone to but have had on my list for some time....so we will visit them, and then go to A Taste of Heaven for lunch. Good home made foods. All of these places are on Noth Clark street in the area of the Foster Avenue intersection.
> 
> Looking forward to a fun day!
> Carol il/oh


Do you mean Ogilvie Station? I was under the impressions that is where all the trains from the Northwest Suburbs ended at, not Union.[/quote]

~~~~I believe Rookie is coming into the Metra (Ogilvie) Station, and walking over to Union Stn. to meet PupLover and then find me on the streets.
Carol il/oh


----------



## Gweniepooh

Just a quick note to everyone; please keep Marianne in prayer tonight especially. Her sweet dog of 15 years is suddenly very ill and she quite likely will have to have him put down in the morning if he survives that long. Blood in urine/diarrhea with lots of blood. She is very, very sad and has had a very rough time since late afternoon with him. We all know how our fur babies are family and this on top of her mom is just too much as it would be for anyone. Please lift her up. She said she hadn't been on the TP when I just spoke with her and I have taken the liberty of making this request unbeknownst to her but I don't think she will be upset with me.


----------



## Poledra65

SaxonLady said:


> or wearing a nice black suit to a funeral and forgetting to change out of my pink flip-flops!  :roll:


OH no!!!! :shock:


----------



## Poledra65

cmaliza said:


> ~~~~~My problem has been with Firefox, and google chrome has been my saving entry to the Internet and getting various things to open. Go figure!
> :shock: :?:
> 
> My cousin just told me about finger knitting...has anyone ever done this? Really fast...BUT...you have to finish what you start....can't just put it down & walk away :lol: :lol:
> Might be a good project for kids. There is a good YouTube video that shows how to use it...just google "finger knitting".
> Carol il/oh


 We used to do that as kids and then a couple months ago at our knit group a lady came in and showed how she makes market bags by hand knitting.


----------



## Designer1234

Gweniepooh said:


> J too much as it would be for anyone. Please lift her up. She said she hadn't been on the TP when I just spoke with her and I have taken the liberty of making this request unbeknownst to her but I don't think she will be upset with me.


Gwen: Oh dear -- give her my love and tell her I am thinking of her. She has had such a time lately. I wish there was something i could do. Tell her we are all thinking about her. It is so hard to have that happen with a dear member like our dogs are. so sad. Love to her.
----

Carol, Pup and Rookie--- have a wonderful day in Chicago I wish I was with you.
-----

Gage's Mom-- I am sorry your house is up for sale - I hope you get the price you want and I have you in my Prayers

--
Julie - I loved the picture of the bird. I had heard of them but never saw one when we were there. So many interesting birds in New Zealand. 
I am glad that you talked to Lupe's sister -- It sounds as if she is more easy to deal with which is good. I hope it works out so you can to go Australia without worrying too much.
---

Bonnie I spent many winters in Mesa -- it is too bad I am meeting Phoenix area people now when I didn't know you all then. Love your city. Welcome to the TP.
-----
I hope Sam is settling in Seattle. I believe it is Wednesday that he is meeting the KP girls for a shop hop. 
I also hope the weather is great while he is there. I know he was looking forward to it so much.

====
Well, I am going to go and read my book. I have to go to the skin specialist tomorrow for my post surgery checkup after the cancer -- I know everything is good so I am not concerned. Then Wed. I go for the results of my 
test on my shoulder - and we go to the dentist on Thursday. I doubt I will be around much - but will try to drop by once in awhile. Good thoughts to everyone!


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> Wow! and I thought I had been able to eat too many, at about 1 dozen!


Me too....4 dozen???? I'm impressed...and oh so jealous! Those 4 doz would certainly show up on me! :lol: :lol:
Carol il/oh


----------



## gagesmom

Marianne

my thoughts and prayers are with you and your furbaby.
Hugs coming your way from Canada. Please give your dog a scratch behind the ear from me.


----------



## Pup lover

Prayers going up!!!{{{{Marianne}}}}}



Gweniepooh said:


> Just a quick note to everyone; please keep Marianne in prayer tonight especially. Her sweet dog of 15 years is suddenly very ill and she quite likely will have to have him put down in the morning if he survives that long. Blood in urine/diarrhea with lots of blood. She is very, very sad and has had a very rough time since late afternoon with him. We all know how our fur babies are family and this on top of her mom is just too much as it would be for anyone. Please lift her up. She said she hadn't been on the TP when I just spoke with her and I have taken the liberty of making this request unbeknownst to her but I don't think she will be upset with me.


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> Not volatile like Lupe at all, thank goodness- the middle sister is less driven, too.


Sounds like you need to get other family members involved. They could calm Lupe down...cooler heads will prevail! Fingers crossed!  Carol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> Just a quick note to everyone; please keep Marianne in prayer tonight especially. Her sweet dog of 15 years is suddenly very ill
> 
> Absolutely! All prayers & gentle hugs surrounding Marianne.
> Carol il/oh


----------



## Railyn

Prayers for Marianne. May she feel the peace of God surrounding her tonight.


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> Hi PamelaF and welcome to our party. you will love it here. :thumbup:
> 
> Thank you Rookie for your wishes tonight. I am grateful to all of you for your support.
> 
> Hello Julie how was your walk with Ringo?


We got half way round the 'block' without encountering any other dogs, which was a relief- I am not sure that he would not go in to battle to defend me- he is very protective of me. I use his new harness rather than the collar, it seems to work better- he does not pull as much. We did not do the early drilling that we should have, because I was so tied up looking after Fale. But hopefully he is young enough to learn better ways.


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Spent part of the morning cutting grass...FINALLY not raining!!!
> Got about 1/2 of the back done when the blades got clogged with grass so badly that I couldn't unclog them. Just don't have the hand stength to pull it free. So, I rode the mower w/o the blades running to the apple trees and filled a bucket full of apples.  Just picked what was low and have quite a lot more to pick including some from our lone pear tree. Since by then it was 1:30 and very hot I came in and hopefully will be able to finish the first cutting of the yard this evening. Will ask DH to unclog the blades for me. Yep, the grass was/is that tall and thick. If I can get the first cutting done today then tomorrow I will be able to do a second cutting. Now to decide if I make apple sauce or apple butter with the apples. Here's a picture of what I've harvested so far. They are not "pretty" apples but do make wonderful cooking apples. We do not spray or do anything at all to the trees.


They look great to me. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

AZ Sticks said:


> You are wearing me out girl!!! I am really trying to get my house work caught up.......


LOL! I do sleep well. :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> Gwen: Oh dear -- give her my love and tell her I am thinking of her. She has had such a time lately. I wish there was something i could do. Tell her we are all thinking about her. It is so hard to have that happen with a dear member like our dogs are. so sad. Love to her.
> ----
> Julie - I loved the picture of the bird. I had heard of them but never saw one when we were there. So many interesting birds in New Zealand.
> I am glad that you talked to Lupe's sister -- It sounds as if she is more easy to deal with which is good. I hope it works out so you can to go Australia without worrying too much.
> ---
> Good thoughts to everyone!


ooops, clicked the wrong thing- seconding Shirleys thoughts for Marianne.
and yes I do hope things will work out - am waiting to hear from Fofoa.
The wood pigeons are unfortunately getting to be rare.


----------



## Poledra65

cmaliza said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Bon Voyage! Maybe you can get one of those really tall orange flags they put on fire hydrants in the winter so they can be located. That way people will know where you are and be able to adjust their paths through the store! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> Have fun!
> Carol il/oh


We could knit her one, or two. lolol :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Hopefully Lupe will realise it was not the wisest thing to say, as her sister is fully aware that I am alive- although in my experience of angry people she will probably deny that she said it anyway.
> 
> The day is dawning cloudy, chilly for us at 14C , rain forecast for the afternoon...Ringo and I plan on having a walk soon- I am just charging the mobile
> 
> Yesterday morning's sunrise over the ocean, from Kaikoura


Gorgeous! hope you had a great walk.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Gorgeous! hope you had a great walk.


I am sure he is a happier fellow for getting out- I just have to increase my own range- have a nerve playing up in my hip- so I am walking a bit lop-sided.


----------



## darowil

jknappva said:


> years ago, my doctor told me to never sky-dive or high dive since my retinas were very loosely attached and would pull loose from gravity!! Since I'm almost terrified of heights that was one problem I NEVER faced.
> Scared of heights but still loved flying. Is that an oxymoron? LOL!
> Junek


I hate standing on ladders, but no worries with cliffs. And fine with class topped buildings- not know about glass bottomed, might have more troubles with them.
And I have been skydiving once- loved it. But don't know that I would have been able to jump out the plane if I hadn't been connected to someone else!


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> When my mother's father died many years ago, she said if she'd had a red dress, she would have worn it to his funeral instead of black since he loved the color red.
> JuneK


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Designer1234 said:


> I just found these pictures of two different Chinook Arches which are quite common in Calgary. However you rarely see one with these colors (in the first picture)l I took them from our patio at the back of our condo-- at sunset on two separate occasions. The lighter clouds are more common. They bring warm winds from the west - and are very welcome during our winters. However they play havoc for those who have sinus problems caused by weather changes ( ask me how I know)


Those are beautiful Shirley! Such power and grace all rolled into one.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Such a beauty she is!


Pup lover said:


> Nothing we have found says anything about that, she has a very distinct personality, she does. She likes to pounce on things and push them with her nose too. She will find the squeeky in a toy and continually push it with her nose to drive you nuts! They were used as general farm dogs and draft dogs pulling small carts in the Swiss Alps.


----------



## Poledra65

jheiens said:


> .
> 
> The Tea Party really is a talented, supportive group of men and women (obviously) who are generous in their caring and knowledge. However, this whole group can be rather intrusive into one's knitting, crafting, working, eating, and possibly family time--if you are not very careful. lolol
> 
> Hope you enjoy this group, but you may need to set your own level of participation. Otherwise it might take over your free time.
> 
> Off to finish dinner preparations. It is so good to see you here.
> 
> Joy


Why Joy, are you implying that we are addictive? :shock: LOLOL!!!! We are, rather aren't we. lolol :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

SaxonLady said:


> neither side wanted to stop and have another draw. Such a shame that the light finally faded. And how exciting!


But as an Australian a loss would have been terrible- the only reason after all England ended up in that position was becuase of Michael Clarkes declaration in an attempt to get one victory. Thought at the time it was too soon! But it sure made for a great days play. And 4-0 would certainly not have reflected the actual strength of Australia. Allan Border said that Austraila probably won more sessions of play over the series than England, but that we couldn't win the vital sessions. Thought that was probably accurate- but it is important to win those vital sessions clearly. This summer (here) should be interesting- I'm sure our team have learnt a lot and we have the advantage of being home this time. The two teams seemed to me to be fairly even- we played better than expected and England played worse.


----------



## Poledra65

5mmdpns said:


> Here is what some of my research says about the difference between applesauce and apple butter. The apple butter is much more concentrated than the applesauce. You cook them both with the same spices.
> 
> Apple butter is a highly concentrated form of apple sauce, produced by long, slow cooking of apples with cider or water to a point where the sugar in the apples caramelizes, turning the apple butter a deep brown. The concentration of sugar gives apple butter a much longer shelf life as a preserve than apple sauce. Zoe
> 
> here is a recipe:
> http://www.pickyourown.org/applebutter.htm


 :thumbup: Awesome Zoe, thank you for that, have saved it to use at some point.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Wouldn't that be a good thing- lets both hope for the bend in the road!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: fingers and toes crossed and candles lit.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: fingers and toes crossed and candles lit.


Thanks so much, Kaye!


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> Hi everyone I just got in from work a bit ago and thought I would check in. It is official, our house is up for sale. The sign went up on the lawn this afternoon. Greg is having a hard time dealing with all of it but I am ready.
> 
> Worked this evening and now my foot is rather sore. Going to get my orthotic tomorrow, can't wait. Oh to be pain free. :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Gage is feeling sick to his stomach and a bit flushed looking. I am going to go check on him.
> 
> Check in later on and then I can catch up on the reading of the pages that I have missed.


Wonderful on the orthotic, that will help a lot I'm sure. I'm sure this is all very hard on Greg. Hope that Gage is fine and it's just nerves over the selling of the house that has his stomach and system upset and not a bug or something.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Wow! and I thought I had been able to eat too many, at about 1 dozen!


lol, I could do that occasionally but usually end up wishing I hadn't. :roll:


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Not volatile like Lupe at all, thank goodness- the middle sister is less driven, too.


Good, that bodes well for better communications and less drama from Lupe, hopefully.


----------



## darowil

cmaliza said:


> Hi All.....spent yesterday traveling, so I am (as usual) waaaay behind. I don't know if anyone has posted this, but it is awesome! I'll try send a link...not sure if I can, but maybe if you google "Andy Warhol bridge in Pittsburgh, PA" you might get something. CBS had some pictures.....
> 
> http://www.cbsnews.com/2300-201_162-10017850.html
> 
> this doesn't seem to be in blue, so you may not be able to click on it and go to the site, but try copying the url.
> (anyone know how I might have copied the link correctly/usefully?).
> 
> Hope yo get to this....what a WIP!!!
> Carol il/oh
> 
> OH! I just tried it....it DID work! :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Enjoy!!


That looks really good- and it looks organised. some I've seen just look a mess but not this. And I believe they are making use of th eblankets afterwards. Beutiful and then useful- what better combination could you have?


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Just a quick note to everyone; please keep Marianne in prayer tonight especially. Her sweet dog of 15 years is suddenly very ill and she quite likely will have to have him put down in the morning if he survives that long. Blood in urine/diarrhea with lots of blood. She is very, very sad and has had a very rough time since late afternoon with him. We all know how our fur babies are family and this on top of her mom is just too much as it would be for anyone. Please lift her up. She said she hadn't been on the TP when I just spoke with her and I have taken the liberty of making this request unbeknownst to her but I don't think she will be upset with me.


Poor Marianne, one more thing she certainly does not need to have to go through right now. Prayers, hugs, positive thoughts/energies winging on their way. No Gwen, I don't think she'll be upset with you. Hugs to you also.


----------



## Poledra65

cmaliza said:


> Me too....4 dozen???? I'm impressed...and oh so jealous! Those 4 doz would certainly show up on me! :lol: :lol:
> Carol il/oh


Oh they show up, he has one heck of a love handle that hits at his hips. lolol...He was complaining the other day that his jeans were tight, lolol, I told him it's all the cookies he intakes, and a little more walking would help too...lol, So my payback was a 2hour fishing trip where we had to traipse through the tullyweeds (whatever they are), and then pretty much stand as the first spot where he found me a log to sit on didn't last long. lol :roll: :shock: Ah well, I needed the exercise tooooo, anyway... lol


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> We got half way round the 'block' without encountering any other dogs, which was a relief- I am not sure that he would not go in to battle to defend me- he is very protective of me. I use his new harness rather than the collar, it seems to work better- he does not pull as much. We did not do the early drilling that we should have, because I was so tied up looking after Fale. But hopefully he is young enough to learn better ways.


Oh yes, he'll learn. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> I am sure he is a happier fellow for getting out- I just have to increase my own range- have a nerve playing up in my hip- so I am walking a bit lop-sided.


Ooh, I have one of those, puts a hitch in the giddyup when it acts up like that. :roll:


----------



## darowil

Bobglory said:


> Welcome Pamela F. This is a wonderfully soft place to land. You are truly among friends here.
> 
> Gigi


But according to a previous post you don't need soft spots to land as you carry yours with you! But it is a great spot here and great friends.


----------



## darowil

Bobglory said:


> Be warned dear friends.... Hop-A-Long Gigi will be riding again! I just found out my local grocery store has scooters.
> 
> Field Trip!!!!!
> 
> A prayer for my fellow shoppers would not be out of order LOL.
> 
> Gigi


Maybe you could arrange for them to open the shop early just for you?- and then it won't be so bad if you find you are still in your nightie either!


----------



## Poledra65

Well! Finally caught up, I've been catching up and working on the sweater, I'll post a pic of my progress tomorrow, it's coming along great. Went to the baby shower, it was interesting anyway, and the new mom to be had a ball and liked everything she received. 
DSM and I picked up the paint to paint her bedroom so I'll probably do that this weekend while she's at work if DH is out of town, also got some more of the green I used in the kitchen on the cabinets, going to use it in the dinning room. Got the call that DSM's back procedure is scheduled for the 5th of September, so hopes and prayers that all goes to plan. It's an out patient procedure and the surgeon said that barring any difficulties she should be back to work within 10 days with limitations. 
Well, it's 10:30ish here so I'm going to go to bed, want to get a good amount knit on the sweater tomorrow and the dinning room fairly cleaned out (it's also my office) so that when I'm ready to start painting I can. 
Oh, Craftsy was having a flash sale today so I was able to purchase the yarn for DSM's sweater for 1.28 I think a skein, 16 skeins was only $28 and some change, doesn't get better than that. 
Night all, sweet dreams and love and hugs to all.


----------



## darowil

BJohn4223 said:


> Finally got caught up with my reading. I'm still trying to remember who is who, .


You'll get us sorted out eventually- most of the time. I manage to mess people up still after 2 years! Usually only in my head but every now and then I post totally wrong as well. Simply because I get people mixed up who I shouldn't (and that ignores when I haven't remembered correctly which is another issue altogether and not surprising with so many here).


----------



## Poledra65

Oh, and I did a little look up on Sean Connery to see what he's up to lately and the rumors are that he may have alzheimers, so sad if it's true. I always think of Darby O'Gill and the little people even more than James Bond when I think of him.


----------



## darowil

SaxonLady said:


> or wearing a nice black suit to a funeral and forgetting to change out of my pink flip-flops!  :roll:


Well my husband was all dressed for my daughters wedding- only to discover that he only had thongs (flip flops) to wear! Last minute phone call to the groom to go and pick up a pair of shoes and socks from our place (fortunatelly close to the church). So david arrived at the church in his thongs, helped Vicky out the car and dahse doff to find his shoes and put them on before walking her down the aisle in suitable footwear.


----------



## darowil

jknappva said:


> When my mother's father died many years ago, she said if she'd had a red dress, she would have worn it to his funeral instead of black since he loved the color red.
> JuneK


Maryanne has given us strict instructions that EVERYONE who goes to her funeral MUST wear some purple- it is to be put in the funeral notice! (not that she anticipates dying soon BTW- just being prepared with the important things in life -or death)


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Good, that bodes well for better communications and less drama from Lupe, hopefully.


I sure hope so.


----------



## darowil

jheiens said:


> School was scheduled to begin this AM but the power failed in that end of the district. Tim was rather anxious because the word didn't come forth until he was quite ready to begin his first day as a freshman. Hopefully tomorrow will be more successful for that venture.
> 
> Joy


Hope it didn't throw Tim too much having plans disrupted at the last minute like that.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Ooh, I have one of those, puts a hitch in the giddyup when it acts up like that. :roll:


It does doesn't it?


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Well! Finally caught up, I've been catching up and working on the sweater, I'll post a pic of my progress tomorrow, it's coming along great. Went to the baby shower, it was interesting anyway, and the new mom to be had a ball and liked everything she received.
> DSM and I picked up the paint to paint her bedroom so I'll probably do that this weekend while she's at work if DH is out of town, also got some more of the green I used in the kitchen on the cabinets, going to use it in the dinning room. Got the call that DSM's back procedure is scheduled for the 5th of September, so hopes and prayers that all goes to plan. It's an out patient procedure and the surgeon said that barring any difficulties she should be back to work within 10 days with limitations.
> Well, it's 10:30ish here so I'm going to go to bed, want to get a good amount knit on the sweater tomorrow and the dinning room fairly cleaned out (it's also my office) so that when I'm ready to start painting I can.
> Oh, Craftsy was having a flash sale today so I was able to purchase the yarn for DSM's sweater for 1.28 I think a skein, 16 skeins was only $28 and some change, doesn't get better than that.
> Night all, sweet dreams and love and hugs to all.


Lovely photo! Sleep well!


----------



## darowil

cmaliza said:


> I'm working on trying to get a handle on how to "stay current (HA!)" and maintain a life outside of KTP :lol: :lol: :shock:
> 
> Carol il/oh


Is there a life outside of KTP? It does take a lot of time- and can't keep up with everything that is going on. Little did Dave know what he was setting loose with his first Tea Party a couple of years ago!


----------



## Railyn

Truely funny


----------



## darowil

Had been going to catch up with Vicky today always being aware that a migraine might interfere with the plan- well it did, but Vicky not me! So her and Brett are dropping round for a while for tea tonight. Therefore I need to work out something to eat- I have enough of last nights tea in the fridge, but one of the few things Vicky hates is celery- and as I was making it last night I actually thought I couldn't give this is Vick! (she ios going to advise me as to whether anything in my wardrobe is suitable for the wedding in a few weeks and as they are off to Inida for a few weeks on Saturday not much time left. We will have pepper their rabbit again- don't know what is happening to her for the last days when we are away as well! 
Have spent half an afternoon here catching up- what I needed as I am still very tired and as long as I am just sitting I feel OK- but try and do anymore than, knit, read KP in any combination and I struggle. So now to decide on tea and go shopping.


----------



## sassafras123

Darowil,sometimes rest IS the best cool. Enjoy your sit and knit time. Hugs.

Marianne, healing energy for you and your fur baby.


----------



## RookieRetiree

There's some great apple butter at the Apple Haus not far from Springfield, IL (near Chatham)....I always pick up some there and can pick up more for you if you wish.



cmaliza said:


> ~~~~I always found apple butter more intense in flavor, and a bit thicker. I don't think I could substitute it for applesauce because I couldn't eat it plain, like I could applesauce.
> 
> Haven't made it for years. On the way home from KAP we found an Amish farm stand that had no sugar added apple butter. It is/was VERY good. The 2 jars I bought are almost all gone.
> Carol il/oh


----------



## RookieRetiree

It's her favorite thing to do when we're there. He's dreading when she's learned to talk and says "again again" !! Right now she makes the hand language signals for "more".

They're darling together.



Poledra65 said:


> Oh what cute babies, and DG is looking quite happy to be reading with Grandpa. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

This stuff happens all the time. We had people come in for a wedding and the young men raided DH's closet for belts and dress socks and the young ladies were in need of stockings (way back awhile) and shoes. They had fun shopping in our closet!!



darowil said:


> Well my husband was all dressed for my daughters wedding- only to discover that he only had thongs (flip flops) to wear! Last minute phone call to the groom to go and pick up a pair of shoes and socks from our place (fortunatelly close to the church). So david arrived at the church in his thongs, helped Vicky out the car and dahse doff to find his shoes and put them on before walking her down the aisle in suitable footwear.


----------



## Cashmeregma

dollyclaire wrote:
And here in Scotland, a very warm sunny day which is a lovely change from the usual wet Bank Holidays we seem to get.

I have just received a phone call from the hospital offering me an appointment next Monday for an MRI scan, I of course said yes thank you but will need to rearrange my eye appointment. I have been to the hospital after my doctor referred me with a lump I have on my knee which seems to be growing. Of course it would be on my 'good' side that I rely on as my right side was affected badly when I was involved in a car accident some years ago.
Fortunately the eye appointment is easily changed as it is just for a check up although I think I may be needing some changes in my lens prescription. I just hope the week goes by quickly as I am worrying about it. Your worries always seem bigger in the wee small hours lol

Dollyclaire....Hope you get good results from the MRI. Keep us posted. Thinking of you. Big Hugs!


----------



## PurpleFi

Marianne - peaceful hugs to you.xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a slightly misty Surrey, although I don't think it will take long for the sun to break through. 
Off for my final physio apointment this morning and then the gks are coming to stay for a couple of nights.

Sending warm hugs to all.

Tuesday photos


----------



## TNS

jheiens said:


> KateB, try googling the topic and get some excellent directions.
> 
> The last time I had the apples to make apple butter, I had enough apples to cook them down to sauce, placed them in a large aluminum turkey roaster with sweetener to taste, spices (cinnamon, cloves, etc.) to taste and choice. While stirring from time to time, I allowed it to simmer in the oven at a fairly low temperature until it became a lovely dark, glossy brown. Bottling it up into clean, hot, sterile pint jars with proper rings and lids came next and was followed by the appropriate time in a boiling water-bath canner yielded a great tasting supply of apple butter.
> 
> Or you can freeze it in appropriate containers.
> 
> I'm sure you can ad-lib with whatever pots and pans you have in your kitchen, if you lack the specific equipment. Or perhaps someone in your local WI or Extension group could help with directions?
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> If not, we can get more specific with PMs.


I think this must be how Jersey Black Butter is made. I had never heard of it before a friend sent me some, and I wasn't sure what it was - but definitely contains apples and spices.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Cmaliza...I had heard of fingerknitting but have never tried it. Thanks for sharing your photos of what you have done.

Zoe...I understand about breathing with the heat and humidity. Hope you enjoy the fresh veggies. Glad you get to sit with your dad and your mom gets and outing to care for yours. By the way, DH loved the sauce, he sweetly asked if we could have it with pasta so I cooked the zucchini down a little longer and there was none left. :roll: Thought I could get two meals out of it. LOL

Rookie...I love mushrooms too. Would love to have added mushrooms. DH isn't crazy about them at all but I always get the portobella mushroom burger when it is offered.

Kate...I managed to leave enough sauce for supper. LOL

Saxon Lady...What an honor for your son to be the Standard Bearer. The funeral he attended in error must have been so glad to have him there. That sure was a long day for him.

Marianne...Thinking of you and know this is such a difficult time. Hugs

Gwenie...That is what my apples look like. I will have to try making something with them. Guess it is harvesting time. Crabapples are mostly on the ground now.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Purplefi...Good Morning to you. Your DD's garden is beautiful too!!! Nice way to start out the day. I have insomnia so been up since 2am. Guess you are about 9:30 am and I'm 4:30 am.


----------



## PurpleFi

Angora1 said:


> Purplefi...Good Morning to you. Your DD's garden is beautiful too!!! Nice way to start out the day. I have insomnia so been up since 2am. Guess you are about 9:30 am and I'm 4:30 am.


Insomnia is not good, hope you get to sleep soon. DDs garden is next to fields so they get some lovely animals coming up to their back fence. 
The family has just arrived so I'd better go and sort them out.

Hugs to all. xxx


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> the knitting supplies are on hold- but I treated myself to some sushi- which I really enjoy, and I came home with my trundler packed full of groceries. Will have to bring home another load another day- depending on the weather.
> Glad you enjoyed your day- even if now tired.
> It is approaching mid-day here.


Enjoy your sushi, Julie! I like it too, pity I can't come and share. :thumbdown:


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Enjoy your sushi, Julie! I like it too, pity I can't come and share. :thumbdown:


It was really nice, as were the mushrooms, rice and salmon I had for tea. What a lovely surprise that would be, to find you on my doorstep! Black pudding for breakfast tomorrow.


----------



## KateB

jheiens said:


> KateB, try googling the topic and get some excellent directions.
> 
> The last time I had the apples to make apple butter, I had enough apples to cook them down to sauce, placed them in a large aluminum turkey roaster with sweetener to taste, spices (cinnamon, cloves, etc.) to taste and choice. While stirring from time to time, I allowed it to simmer in the oven at a fairly low temperature until it became a lovely dark, glossy brown. Bottling it up into clean, hot, sterile pint jars with proper rings and lids came next and was followed by the appropriate time in a boiling water-bath canner yielded a great tasting supply of apple butter.
> 
> Or you can freeze it in appropriate containers.
> 
> I'm sure you can ad-lib with whatever pots and pans you have in your kitchen, if you lack the specific equipment. Or perhaps someone in your local WI or Extension group could help with directions?
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> If not, we can get more specific with PMs.


Thanks, I think I'll probably go down the slow cooker route and see how it turns out. I'll let you know.


----------



## KateB

Poor Marianne, she's had such a lot to deal with recently. Keeping her in my thoughts. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## KateB

Good luck with all the doctors' appointments, Shirley.


----------



## KateB

darowil said:


> Well my husband was all dressed for my daughters wedding- only to discover that he only had thongs (flip flops) to wear! Last minute phone call to the groom to go and pick up a pair of shoes and socks from our place (fortunatelly close to the church). So david arrived at the church in his thongs, helped Vicky out the car and dahse doff to find his shoes and put them on before walking her down the aisle in suitable footwear.


Great photo! However the idea of your DH wearing his thongs down the aisle conjured up an entirely different picture for me!!  :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bjohn...I never thought about not being able to grow much where you are because the heat is too intense. Funny to think of having a winter garden. Having never lived in a desert area, there is a lot to learn and we learn so much on here.

Pftovalerie...I'm in the same place as you. I think only one person will get something knit for Christmas this year. Doing a big project for DIL. I have just been too busy knitting for babies. LOL Prolific family.

Pup Lover...Glad your dogs didn't get bitten. The bat we had in our house when I was about 13 had a face that reminded me of a little pig. Sounds like DH did a good job of getting it outside and thanks to the dogs, you knew it was there.

Thanks for the link to the Andy Warhol Bridge. Lovely colors and knitting. Shame it was only up for a few days. Perhaps they worry the drivers will be too distracted?

Lurker...Such a gorgeous sunrise. Beautiful to see. So nice you are feeling well enough again to post these beautiful photos.

Gwenie....Copied the recipe

I couldn't find my cable needle and used a dp needle, which did fine, but I prefer the cable needle as it is shorter.

June...I'm sure you do miss your garden, but do you now have the advantage of not caring for a lawn? Sure hope you have some advantage. It is so much work. Oh yes, and it is easy to go out in house shoes. Are those what I call slippers?

Designer...I'll bet those fronts with the chinooks also cause havoc for those with migraines. They are so beautiful though.

Pup Lover, I must have missed what type of breed you have. Is it a Bernese?

Saxon Lady... Now that is really something to have Sean Connery afraid to face you. A force to be contended with. :wink: 

Oh no, seeing the apple butter recipe is making me hungry and it is only 5am. Guess it could be breakfast and then I can go to bed and try and get the sleep I missed last night.


----------



## Cashmeregma

KateB said:


> Great photo! However the idea of your DH wearing his thongs down the aisle conjured up an entirely different picture for me!!  :roll: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Now I'm envisioning that too.


----------



## Cashmeregma

PurpleFi said:


> Insomnia is not good, hope you get to sleep soon. DDs garden is next to fields so they get some lovely animals coming up to their back fence.
> The family has just arrived so I'd better go and sort them out.
> 
> Hugs to all. xxx


That must be so special.

Think I will put a little something on my tummy and try getting some sleep. Now I will miss much of the day but I got some more KTP read so it's not all bad. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1
Lurker...Such a gorgeous sunrise. Beautiful to see. So nice you are feeling well enough again to post these beautiful photos.
[/quote said:


> The photos are so lovely, that it seems a pity not to share!


----------



## sugarsugar

Hi everyone, just letting you all know that i may not be commenting much but i am still "lurking" and reading about all of you. I have a family problem going on at the moment and i cant think straight. But i will be around in the background. Love to everyone.


----------



## sugarsugar

jheiens said:


> Tea Party regulars, please give PamelaF a warm welcome. She is a dear friend and a great knitter who enjoys learning other needle crafts also.
> 
> I do hope she joins in more often as she is able. I love her dearly. She is ''good people''.
> 
> Ohio Joy


We love good people... welcome PamelaF


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> the knitting supplies are on hold- but I treated myself to some sushi- which I really enjoy, and I came home with my trundler packed full of groceries. Will have to bring home another load another day- depending on the weather.
> Glad you enjoyed your day- even if now tired.
> It is approaching mid-day here.


I understand need comes before wants. Glad you had a chance to fill your larder again. And so glad you could treat yourself to a favorite meal...not fond of sushi.
But while we were out joy-riding in the country yesterday, we stopped and got our favorite treat. Mine was a soft sub roll with Smithfield country ham and swiss. My sister had a ham biscuits and my daughter a ham, turkey and cheese sub with lettuce and tomato. Nothing like a good country ham by a company that knows how to cure it and cook who knows how to cook and slice it properly!
Sounds like we both had a good day, Julie.
Hugs and hugs and hugs to and an ear scritch for Ringo!!!
JuneK


----------



## sugarsugar

Saw this on FB and wanted to share it.... so cute


----------



## NanaCaren

sugarsugar said:


> Saw this on FB and wanted to share it.... so cute


Finally caught up with everything. Thanks for sharing this, have passed it on to a friend that is going through a ruff time.


----------



## KateB

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, just letting you all know that i may not be commenting much but i am still "lurking" and reading about all of you. I have a family problem going on at the moment and i cant think straight. But i will be around in the background. Love to everyone.


I hope things resolve themselves soon for you.{{{hugs}}}


----------



## jheiens

darowil said:


> Hope it didn't throw Tim too much having plans disrupted at the last minute like that.


It did for a bit, but he got over it when we had worked our way through the AM routine and he could go to his computer and play some music. That always makes a satisfactory re-alignment of his day for him.

Thanks, Darowil.

Ohio Joy


----------



## NanaCaren

Been busy getting things ready for the school year to start. Think I have everything done. haha Fell asleep reading KTP last night knew it was a long day but didn't realize how tired I was. 

Hugs and healing energy to all those in need. Welcome to all the new ladies to the tea party. 

Today is iced latte expresso and a fun cup. I want this cup it looks cool, but then I love tea/coffee cups. :lol:


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> Great photo! However the idea of your DH wearing his thongs down the aisle conjured up an entirely different picture for me!!  :roll: :lol: :lol:


That was why I added flip flops for all you plebes :-D :-D :-D 
Talking tonight with DD and SIL some of the other terms that aren't interchangeable between here and the UK.


----------



## Patches39

Gweniepooh said:


> Just a quick note to everyone; please keep Marianne in prayer tonight especially. Her sweet dog of 15 years is suddenly very ill and she quite likely will have to have him put down in the morning if he survives that long. Blood in urine/diarrhea with lots of blood. She is very, very sad and has had a very rough time since late afternoon with him. We all know how our fur babies are family and this on top of her mom is just too much as it would be for anyone. Please lift her up. She said she hadn't been on the TP when I just spoke with her and I have taken the liberty of making this request unbeknownst to her but I don't think she will be upset with me.


  know that prayer is going up now. I know that pain to well.


----------



## jheiens

KateB said:


> Thanks, I think I'll probably go down the slow cooker route and see how it turns out. I'll let you know.


If you leave the lid on the slow cooker, you will get a delicious apple sauce. If the lid does not sit straight on the cooker but rather is elevated above by means of a couple of wooden spoon handles or is place a bit askew so that the liquid can evaporate, the cooking should take care of thickening the apples into apple butter.

Let me know if you have questions.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> Hi everyone I just got in from work a bit ago and thought I would check in. It is official, our house is up for sale. The sign went up on the lawn this afternoon. Greg is having a hard time dealing with all of it but I am ready.
> 
> Worked this evening and now my foot is rather sore. Going to get my orthotic tomorrow, can't wait. Oh to be pain free. :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Gage is feeling sick to his stomach and a bit flushed looking. I am going to go check on him.
> 
> Check in later on and then I can catch up on the reading of the pages that I have missed.


I can imagine it's traumatic for Greg but we do what we have to do. Unfortunately, it's not always what we want.
I hope Gage isn't getting sick.
And that you get some relief with your new orthotics.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> It was a nice day, I do enjoy being outside, but a seat to knit on would have made it just that much better. lolol


You'll have to carry a folding camping chair for those 'seatless' fishing holes!
JuneK


----------



## darowil

My SIL got married on2/2/2 so 11 years ago now and tonight was trying to work out with Vicky what I could wear to the wedding next month - and tried on the dress I owre to SILs wedding- and it fitted! In fact in some places it seemed a bit big. Mind you I think the scales give a different story but clearly size wise I am tno bigger than 11 years ago. I guess the 7kgs (just over 15 lbs I have lost helps. Thank you Kate). But it was very encouraging indeed.


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Just a quick note to everyone; please keep Marianne in prayer tonight especially. Her sweet dog of 15 years is suddenly very ill and she quite likely will have to have him put down in the morning if he survives that long.
> 
> If you're in touch with Marianne, please tell her she's in my thoughts and prayers. The loss of one of our fur-babies really leaves a hole in our hearts.
> God be with her.
> Thanks for letting us know.
> JuneK


----------



## Patches39

darowil said:


> Well my husband was all dressed for my daughters wedding- only to discover that he only had thongs (flip flops) to wear! Last minute phone call to the groom to go and pick up a pair of shoes and socks from our place (fortunatelly close to the church). So david arrived at the church in his thongs, helped Vicky out the car and dahse doff to find his shoes and put them on before walking her down the aisle in suitable footwear.


 :shock: LOL LOL


----------



## jknappva

Oh, Craftsy was having a flash sale today so I was able to purchase the yarn for DSM's sweater for 1.28 I think a skein, 16 skeins was only $28 and some change, doesn't get better than that. 
Night all, sweet dreams and love and hugs to all.[/quote]

Lovely clouds in your sky pictures. So glad I found out tool late that Craftsy was having a sale. I wouldn't have been able to resist and I do NOT need more yarn.
Wish love handles were the only weighty issue I had to deal with. My hips were broad enought to begin with but after several years of being wheelchair bound,,,they're too broad to even mention!!! OOPS, guess I just did!! LOL!
Hope DSM's surgery goes as plannned.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

So david arrived at the church in his thongs, helped Vicky out the car and dahse doff to find his shoes and put them on before walking her down the aisle in suitable footwear.[/quote]

Your DH is so handsome, I wouldn't have cared if he'd worn the flip-flops!!
JuneK


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a slightly misty Surrey, although I don't think it will take long for the sun to break through.
> Off for my final physio apointment this morning and then the gks are coming to stay for a couple of nights.
> 
> Sending warm hugs to all.
> 
> Tuesday photos[/quote
> How lovely, soooo relaxing and the play house is nice too, as always the garden is the place to have coffee.


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a slightly misty Surrey, although I don't think it will take long for the sun to break through.
> Off for my final physio apointment this morning and then the gks are coming to stay for a couple of nights.
> 
> Sending warm hugs to all.
> 
> Tuesday photos


Always love your pictures. What a lovely hydrangea...I love the intensely blue ones but that is a beautiful color..I don't know how true the color is on the computer Is it pink or a shade of lavendar? Regardless, it obvously loves the weather you're having.
We've had rain at the right times for everything here in Tidewater Virginia to be all shades of green. Went for a long country ride yesterday and enjoyed God's beauty!
Enjoy the GKS!
JuneK


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> Maryanne has given us strict instructions that EVERYONE who goes to her funeral MUST wear some purple- it is to be put in the funeral notice! (not that she anticipates dying soon BTW- just being prepared with the important things in life -or death)


Oh too funny, But after all, it will be hers so she may as well have it the way she wants. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> It does doesn't it?


 :wink:


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Lovely photo! Sleep well!


Thank you, you also when it gets that time.


----------



## jknappva

June...I'm sure you do miss your garden, but do you now have the advantage of not caring for a lawn? Sure hope you have some advantage. It is so much work. Oh yes, and it is easy to go out in house shoes. Are those what I call slippers?

No, not really slippers...just everyday, not very pretty but old, comfy shoes. Yes, I miss the large garden we had when the children were growing up but it is a relief not to cut a huge yard without a riding mower. But I was young enough then that it was just something that needed doing!
Hope you have a great day.
JuneK


----------



## nittergma

Computer might be good for 5 minutes!... Love the coffee caren, and best wishes for your daughter! 
Purplefi those bags are so cute I don't understand how one can knit so small!! I would need a magnifying glas and smaller hands!
I see Shirly has a Birthday. Happy Birthday!! Hope the day goes great!
Somone mentioned an Anniverary? Is it Rookie? I hope you get to do something wonderful on that day!

Hope this will send. nittergma


----------



## Poledra65

Oh almost forgot to post this picture, I took it at the river the other day, made me think of Angora, looks to me like the Yellow Submarine.


----------



## Patches39

sugarsugar said:


> Saw this on FB and wanted to share it.... so cute


Thanks :-D


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> My SIL got married on2/2/2 so 11 years ago now and tonight was trying to work out with Vicky what I could wear to the wedding next month - and tried on the dress I owre to SILs wedding- and it fitted! In fact in some places it seemed a bit big. Mind you I think the scales give a different story but clearly size wise I am tno bigger than 11 years ago. I guess the 7kgs (just over 15 lbs I have lost helps. Thank you Kate). But it was very encouraging indeed.


Being able to wear the same dress after 11 yrs. is a real plus!! 
What a coincidence. My sister married her second husband on 2/2/2 at 2 in the afternoon. Her husband-to-be said she could have as large a wedding as she wanted and it could be wherever she wanted but that was the only request he had. So he would never forget their anniversary! She was married in a historical home where our family had lived for a couple of decades and in the same room that our aunt was married in 66 years before!
JuneK


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Been busy getting things ready for the school year to start. Think I have everything done. haha Fell asleep reading KTP last night knew it was a long day but didn't realize how tired I was.
> 
> Hugs and healing energy to all those in need. Welcome to all the new ladies to the tea party.
> 
> Today is iced latte expresso and a fun cup. I want this cup it looks cool, but then I love tea/coffee cups. :lol:


Great drink for my second cup/glass, :-D I like the cup too would like to have it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a slightly misty Surrey, although I don't think it will take long for the sun to break through.
> Off for my final physio apointment this morning and then the gks are coming to stay for a couple of nights.
> 
> Sending warm hugs to all.
> 
> Tuesday photos


Sounds like you are in for a busy day, have fun. Beautiful pictures, I still say I want a garden like that. :-D :-D


----------



## Poledra65

Angora1 said:


> That must be so special.
> 
> Think I will put a little something on my tummy and try getting some sleep. Now I will miss much of the day but I got some more KTP read so it's not all bad. :thumbup:


Sure hope you get some sleep soon, lack of sleep is not good for the health in general.


----------



## Poledra65

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, just letting you all know that i may not be commenting much but i am still "lurking" and reading about all of you. I have a family problem going on at the moment and i cant think straight. But i will be around in the background. Love to everyone.


Hugs, hope that everything works out to the good.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Been busy getting things ready for the school year to start. Think I have everything done. haha Fell asleep reading KTP last night knew it was a long day but didn't realize how tired I was.
> 
> Hugs and healing energy to all those in need. Welcome to all the new ladies to the tea party.
> 
> Today is iced latte expresso and a fun cup. I want this cup it looks cool, but then I love tea/coffee cups. :lol:


I like that one too, but the iced latte sure looks good. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> You'll have to carry a folding camping chair for those 'seatless' fishing holes!
> JuneK


Yes, I decided that for sure, and I have one. 
:thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> My SIL got married on2/2/2 so 11 years ago now and tonight was trying to work out with Vicky what I could wear to the wedding next month - and tried on the dress I owre to SILs wedding- and it fitted! In fact in some places it seemed a bit big. Mind you I think the scales give a different story but clearly size wise I am tno bigger than 11 years ago. I guess the 7kgs (just over 15 lbs I have lost helps. Thank you Kate). But it was very encouraging indeed.


Wonderful!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> Oh, Craftsy was having a flash sale today so I was able to purchase the yarn for DSM's sweater for 1.28 I think a skein, 16 skeins was only $28 and some change, doesn't get better than that.
> Night all, sweet dreams and love and hugs to all.


Lovely clouds in your sky pictures. So glad I found out tool late that Craftsy was having a sale. I wouldn't have been able to resist and I do NOT need more yarn.
Wish love handles were the only weighty issue I had to deal with. My hips were broad enought to begin with but after several years of being wheelchair bound,,,they're too broad to even mention!!! OOPS, guess I just did!! LOL!
Hope DSM's surgery goes as plannned.
JuneK[/quote]

I have a bit more than love handles too, it's more an inner tube, lol


----------



## Patches39

Poledra65 said:


> Oh almost forgot to post this picture, I took it at the river the other day, made me think of Angora, looks to me like the Yellow Submarine.


Yes it dose, or a space ship, LOL LOL


----------



## Poledra65

Patches39 said:


> Yes it dose, or a space ship, LOL LOL


lol, that's what DSM said.


----------



## Poledra65

I think I want to make one of these. http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEff13/PATTqrkey.php

and this is just beautiful. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/begonia-swirl


----------



## Spider

Having a long time family pet get sick is so hard, went through it twice , my thoughts are with Mariannne.
Been reading about everyone, but just have so much in my mind right now I am just reading but sending up a prayer when they are needed. 
Hope all have a good day, we are still in the high heat and humidity . Schools are having to close down.


----------



## siouxann

Poledra65 said:


> I have a bit more than love handles too, it's more an inner tube, lol


LOL! (My former husband once told me that my middle looked like a tractor tire inner tube.)

I have been trying to keep up with the KTP this week, but am so far behind that I doubt that I'll ever get caught up. 
Sam, I'll get you the recipe for detergent as soon as I see my daughter.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Designer1234 said:


> ----------------------------------------------
> I allow myself to come in 3 or 4 times over the weekend but during the week I try to avoid doing much posting and don't always manage to read everything during the week.
> 
> _It would be nice if we answered all the posts like some do (not always me) instead of answering one post at a time which would cut the number of posts a lot. When i started here a year ago there were many many less posts. _.


I do know that you arrived at the KTP shortly after Sam had taken over the hosting of it. Those of us who were with FireballDave and then transitioned with the KTP to Sam, were sort of feeling their way along, not being sure just what the tone and gist of this new arrangement would be. As a result, not a lot of postings were being done. The other thing too was that when FireballDave started doing the Tea Party, it was a weekend thing only, not lasting the entire week. This eventually stretched out from just the weekend to the entire week.

Now there are a lot more people at the KTP and inevitably a lot more talk. I for one don't think there is anything to be concerned about as far as cutting back on our postings. It will be just like it always has been since FireballDave had it -- when we go over the number of posts, then the Administration will simply split us. I don't think we need to limit how much we post here. This is our conversation at our KTP and it is all welcome stuff! Love to share and sharing is good!!!!!

It is better that way than being frustrated trying to figure out how to shorten our quote replies or trying to determine what the poster is talking about in reference to something someone else posted. What is simple for one person posting to do, is not always simple for another person to do. This also takes in the level of experience at the computer and the computer that is being used. Just my thoughts on this, Zoe


----------



## martina

Hello all. The talk of flip flops at a wedding reminded me that on our wedding day my husband had to spend the morning shoe shopping as he had bought new shoes but had brought one new and one old both left feet. Two years later we went to my sisters's wedding and this time he managed one left, one right but from different pairs and had to buy another pair. So he then had three pairs of very similar shoes. To make sure it never happened again I made him give two pairs to a charity shop. It became something of a family joke.


----------



## sassafras123

Kaye, love the begonia shawl.
Angora joined you last night with insomnia.


----------



## Poledra65

martina said:


> Hello all. The talk of flip flops at a wedding reminded me that on our wedding day my husband had to spend the morning shoe shopping as he had bought new shoes but had brought one new and one old both left feet. Two years later we went to my sisters's wedding and this time he managed one left, one right but from different pairs and had to buy another pair. So he then had three pairs of very similar shoes. To make sure it never happened again I made him give two pairs to a charity shop. It became something of a family joke.


LOL!!! Sounds like the best solution, or you might be buying new shoes for every wedding attended. 
:lol:


----------



## 5mmdpns

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, just letting you all know that i may not be commenting much but i am still "lurking" and reading about all of you. I have a family problem going on at the moment and i cant think straight. But i will be around in the background. Love to everyone.


hahhah, Sugar, we love the families through thick and thin! Thinking about you! Zoe


----------



## Poledra65

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, love the begonia shawl.
> Angora joined you last night with insomnia.


It is a beauty isn't it, I've downloaded the pattern to look at after the holidays, if I can wait that long.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Marianne, we think of you with love and are holding you in our hearts. Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns

For the KTP family who are going through a bit of a tough time, hugs for you and good wishes, prayers, etc. Zoe


----------



## cmaliza

Poledra65 said:


> We could knit her one, or two. lolol :thumbup:


And bubble wrap for the scooter!
:lol: :lol: CArol il/oh


----------



## Poledra65

cmaliza said:


> And bubble wrap for the scooter!
> :lol: :lol: CArol il/oh


LOL!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## siouxann

5mmdpns said:


> Marianne, we think of you with love and are holding you in our hearts. Zoe


Agree! Hope you can feel the healing energy being sent your way.


----------



## siouxann

Oops, a double post.


----------



## KateB

darowil said:


> My SIL got married on2/2/2 so 11 years ago now and tonight was trying to work out with Vicky what I could wear to the wedding next month - and tried on the dress I owre to SILs wedding- and it fitted! In fact in some places it seemed a bit big. Mind you I think the scales give a different story but clearly size wise I am tno bigger than 11 years ago. I guess the 7kgs (just over 15 lbs I have lost helps. Thank you Kate). But it was very encouraging indeed.


Good for you!! :thumbup: :thumbup: I only provided the means you did all the hard work . . . And it is hard, I know!!


----------



## KateB

Poledra65 said:


> Oh almost forgot to post this picture, I took it at the river the other day, made me think of Angora, looks to me like the Yellow Submarine.


Yes I can see that, but I then thought it looked like a person swimming through the clouds. Great picture anyway!


----------



## Pontuf

Thanks Zoe

XO

Pontuf



5mmdpns said:


> For the KTP family who are going through a bit of a tough time, hugs for you and good wishes, prayers, etc. Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns

cmaliza said:


> And bubble wrap for the scooter!
> :lol: :lol: CArol il/oh


hmmmm, just have to get this mounted on wheels and outfitted with a motor! Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns

My sister arrives today with her two greyhounds! She is staying about one week. I have allergies to the dogs and will be taking lots of antihistamines! lol, families......... Zoe


----------



## PurpleFi

jknappva said:


> Always love your pictures. What a lovely hydrangea...I love the intensely blue ones but that is a beautiful color..I don't know how true the color is on the computer Is it pink or a shade of lavendar? Regardless, it obvously loves the weather you're having.
> We've had rain at the right times for everything here in Tidewater Virginia to be all shades of green. Went for a long country ride yesterday and enjoyed God's beauty!
> Enjoy the GKS!
> JuneK


Hi June, It's really a deep lavender. Having fun with the gks.


----------



## purl2diva

Poledra65 said:


> I think I want to make one of these. http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEff13/PATTqrkey.php
> 
> and this is just beautiful.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/begonia-swirl


I also love the begonia shawl. I have so many projects lined up that it will be awhile before I can even think about doing it.

We,along with much of the Midwest, are under a heat advisory today. Temps close to 100 . We will walk at the mall today and then stay close to home.

I'm trying to de clutter so will be working in the basement this a.m. I do an hour a day so I don't get too overwhelmed. After the walk there should be some knitting time.


----------



## Designer1234

5mmdpns said:


> I do know that you arrived at the KTP shortly after Sam had taken over the hosting of it. Those of us who were with FireballDave and then transitioned with the KTP to Sam, were sort of feeling their way along, not being sure just what the tone and gist of this new arrangement would be. As a result, not a lot of postings were being done. The other thing too was that when FireballDave started doing the Tea Party, it was a weekend thing only, not lasting the entire week. This eventually stretched out from just the weekend to the entire week.
> 
> Now there are a lot more people at the KTP and inevitably a lot more talk. I for one don't think there is anything to be concerned about as far as cutting back on our postings. It will be just like it always has been since FireballDave had it -- when we go over the number of posts, then the Administration will simply split us. I don't think we need to limit how much we post here. This is our conversation at our KTP and it is all welcome stuff! Love to share and sharing is good!!!!!
> 
> It is better that way than being frustrated trying to figure out how to shorten our quote replies or trying to determine what the poster is talking about in reference to something someone else posted. What is simple for one person posting to do, is not always simple for another person to do. This also takes in the level of experience at the computer and the computer that is being used. Just my thoughts on this, Zoe


=================

Not to worry - -- I am not trying to be the TP police . It was just a thought -- I find those type of posts easy to read and thought others might too. I do realize that I am a relative new comer in comparison to most of you guys.

I was answering a thread on the fact that it is overwhelming for new people. by one of our other members, who I believe has been here much longer than I have - I would never suggest we cut down our thoughts , I just suggested the possibility of answering more than one at a time in our posts.

There has been a fair amount of talk recently about the fact that it is getting so big that people are getting confused even with the breaks at l00 posts. I have two friends who have looked in because I was so positive about this place and they said it was 'too overwhelming' so they don't post or join in.

I love it here as it is --
I was not trying to 'run' things.

Thanks for your input zoe. you certainly don't need my permission as to how to post ! :thumbup: :thumbup: It was a thought and that is all.

So your point is taken. Those were just my thoughts on this. Sorry if anyone was upset about my suggestion. I certainly realize I am a relative new comer-

It was just something I thought might work well if people wanted to do them that way.

=========
We have a busy week -- I am heading out for the follow up to the cancer operation this morning. Tomorrow I find out about the ultra sound results and Thursday we have our first dental apptmn't of 5 - Friday and Monday Pat has appointments. I think the next 3 weeks are one appointment after another. Thank heavens it is follow up and mostly appointments to check things, not change things.

It is a lovely sunny day here - We have actually had some really nice weather for the past 4 weeks. prior to that it was a terrible winter and spring. However, the leaves are starting to turn already.

we hope to take a trip out to the island and look around at the end of September but that is not definite. the Move is not confirmed yet and we won't know for sure until the kids sell their house next spring so it is still an 'if' situation even though they are sorting out their things and are very positive. We won't make a move until they are l00% sure and have sold their house here and have a date. Then we will make our move. Still hope it happens.

I have received another parcel from a lady in Saskatchewan for the flood relief . I am getting quite a lot of winter wear. I just finished another scarf and will make a hat to match. I am making hat and scarf or cowl sets, and will hand them out together. Haven't done much in the way of mittens but one or two of the ladies are doing mittens for us. It is going well.

Tamara's workshop is going along well.

Sorlenna's original baby outfit is the next workshop which will open on Sept. 6th. The pictures of the little jacket and hat are precious. That is not surprising as it is done by a wonderful knitter as we all know.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a slightly misty Surrey, although I don't think it will take long for the sun to break through.
> Off for my final physio apointment this morning and then the gks are coming to stay for a couple of nights.
> 
> Sending warm hugs to all.
> 
> Tuesday photos


Wonderful photos again this morning, Purple. Enjoy your day.


----------



## Poledra65

KateB said:


> Yes I can see that, but I then thought it looked like a person swimming through the clouds. Great picture anyway!


 :thumbup: Amazing thing about clouds, everyone can see them differently.


----------



## Poledra65

5mmdpns said:


> My sister arrives today with her two greyhounds! She is staying about one week. I have allergies to the dogs and will be taking lots of antihistamines! lol, families......... Zoe


Have a wonderful week with sis and the babies, the antihistamines suck, but at least they work. :wink:


----------



## Poledra65

purl2diva said:


> I also love the begonia shawl. I have so many projects lined up that it will be awhile before I can even think about doing it.
> 
> We,along with much of the Midwest, are under a heat advisory today. Temps close to 100 . We will walk at the mall today and then stay close to home.
> 
> I'm trying to de clutter so will be working in the basement this a.m. I do an hour a day so I don't get too overwhelmed. After the walk there should be some knitting time.


I'm going to work on getting the dinning room cleaned out today, I want to paint that room next whenever DH goes back out for a couple days run. Then I'll paint the bathroom after that, not much in there to paint so should be a quick job, I hope. lol Have fun with your walk, at least the basement doesn't get as warm as an attic would but you still have to watch the heat.


----------



## Miss Pam

Designer1234 said:


> =================
> 
> Not to worry - -- I am not trying to be the TP police . It was just a thought -- I find those type of posts easy to read and thought others might too. I do realize that I am a relative new comer in comparison to most of you guys.
> 
> I was answering a thread on the fact that it is overwhelming for new people. by one of our other members, who I believe has been here much longer than I have - I would never suggest we cut down our thoughts , I just suggested the possibility of answering more than one at a time in our posts.
> 
> There has been a fair amount of talk recently about the fact that it is getting so big that people are getting confused even with the breaks at l00 posts. I have two friends who have looked in because I was so positive about this place and they said it was 'too overwhelming' so they don't post or join in.
> 
> I love it here as it is --
> I was not trying to 'run' things.
> 
> Thanks for your input zoe. you certainly don't need my permission as to how to post ! :thumbup: :thumbup: It was a thought and that is all.
> 
> So your point is taken. Those were just my thoughts on this. Sorry if anyone was upset about my suggestion. I certainly realize I am a relative new comer-
> 
> It was just something I thought might work well if people wanted to do them that way.
> 
> =========
> We have a busy week -- I am heading out for the follow up to the cancer operation this morning. Tomorrow I find out about the ultra sound results and Thursday we have our first dental apptmn't of 5 - Friday and Monday Pat has appointments. I think the next 3 weeks are one appointment after another. Thank heavens it is follow up and mostly appointments to check things, not change things.
> 
> It is a lovely sunny day here - We have actually had some really nice weather for the past 4 weeks. prior to that it was a terrible winter and spring. However, the leaves are starting to turn already.
> 
> we hope to take a trip out to the island and look around at the end of September but that is not definite. the Move is not confirmed yet and we won't know for sure until the kids sell their house next spring so it is still an 'if' situation even though they are sorting out their things and are very positive. We won't make a move until they are l00% sure and have sold their house here and have a date. Then we will make our move. Still hope it happens.
> 
> I have received another parcel from a lady in Saskatchewan for the flood relief . I am getting quite a lot of winter wear. I just finished another scarf and will make a hat to match. I am making hat and scarf or cowl sets, and will hand them out together. Haven't done much in the way of mittens but one or two of the ladies are doing mittens for us. It is going well.
> 
> Tamara's workshop is going along well.
> 
> Sorlenna's original baby outfit is the next workshop which will open on Sept. 6th. The pictures of the little jacket and hat are precious. That is not surprising as it is done by a wonderful knitter as we all know.


Those are wonderful pictures of Sorlenna's original baby outfit. I'll have to be sure to look for it when the workshop opens up.


----------



## Poledra65

Designer1234 said:


> =================
> 
> Hope the follow up goes well, it's probably a bit nerve racking until it's over with, I'm sure. Hopefully they will have no problem selling and you will get to move.
> Sorlenna's sweaters and hat are just beautiful, will have to bookmark that workshop to go back to later and do for a grandbaby hope chest.  Or I'm sure someone I know will have one at some point. :shock:
> Have a great day Shirley.


----------



## Designer1234

Miss Pam said:


> Those are wonderful pictures of Sorlenna's original baby outfit. I'll have to be sure to look for it when the workshop opens up.


She does outstanding work! I think her class will be a great one. I am going to do one even though we don't have any babies -- I figure one of the kids have friends who might be able to use one. I love her work.


----------



## Bobglory

Gweniepooh said:


> Just a quick note to everyone; please keep Marianne in prayer tonight especially. Her sweet dog of 15 years is suddenly very ill and she quite likely will have to have him put down in the morning if he survives that long. Blood in urine/diarrhea with lots of blood. She is very, very sad and has had a very rough time since late afternoon with him. We all know how our fur babies are family and this on top of her mom is just too much as it would be for anyone. Please lift her up. She said she hadn't been on the TP when I just spoke with her and I have taken the liberty of making this request unbeknownst to her but I don't think she will be upset with me.


The more prayers the better Gwen. I am adding mine and lifting up Marianne and her fur baby in prayer.

Gigi


----------



## Cashmeregma

I got a PM from Donmaur and she is out of isolation and home. She posted on KP if any of you want to welcome her back:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-195607-1.html

She posted earlier that she was going in for a bone marrow transplant and was going to be in isolation for 4 months or more. What a wonderful thing that she made it through this dangerous procedure. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I'm dancing a jig.


----------



## Jacklou

No, I don't work anymore and it wasn't downtown. Let me know the next time you do this. I was just at the Art Institute and we took the EL. Worked out good.


----------



## gagesmom

Junek and Poledra, thanks so much for your kind words and support.

Angora thank you for letting us know that Donmaur is home and well. I posted a welcome back on her thread.


Got my orthotics casted today and I go back in 2 weeks to have them fitted to my shoes. Hallelujah :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Off I go to do more packing, as the realtor is coming back later this afternoon to take more photos as the weather was rotten out yesterday.

Love and hugs to all. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra...I love that Begonia shawl. Just fabulous. I had never seen that one and it's a free download on Ravelry. WOW

Sorlenna...Beautiful sweater and hat. :thumbup: 

Good suggestion Designer and those that can do it will. Funny, because I have just started doing it again. I will copy in text of other person's post if needed. I had a friend who said the same thing and she even about us copying all of Sam's posted recipes into our posts when we compliment him on them. No matter how it is I love it so whatever you do I'll still be here. LOL That's not a threat, honest.:lol: :lol: :lol:  

Zoe...I'm sure you will have a great time with sister but so sorry you have to be taking something because of the dogs. Not fun and it doesn't always help enough. Hope you don't suffer and really, quite nice of you to allow her to bring her dogs. Not sure I would with 2 such big dogs. I hope they are calm. My nephew has a greyhound and whenever I have seen him, he is lying curled up and very well behaved. Hope it is that way with these two. You will be tired in the aftermath, I am sure.


----------



## Jacklou

Sorry, this was in reply to Rookie in case you were confused.



Jacklou said:


> No, I don't work anymore and it wasn't downtown. Let me know the next time you do this. I was just at the Art Institute and we took the EL. Worked out good.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Angora1 said:


> Poledra...I love that Begonia shawl. Just fabulous. I had never seen that one and it's a free download on Ravelry. WOW
> 
> Sorlenna...Beautiful sweater and hat. :thumbup:
> 
> Good suggestion Designer and those that can do it will. Funny, because I have just started doing it again. I will copy in text of other person's post if needed. I had a friend who said the same thing and she even about us copying all of Sam's posted recipes into our posts when we compliment him on them. No matter how it is I love it so whatever you do I'll still be here. LOL That's not a threat, honest.:lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Zoe...I'm sure you will have a great time with sister but so sorry you have to be taking something because of the dogs. Not fun and it doesn't always help enough. Hope you don't suffer and really, quite nice of you to allow her to bring her dogs. Not sure I would with 2 such big dogs. I hope they are calm. My nephew has a greyhound and whenever I have seen him, he is lying curled up and very well behaved. Hope it is that way with these two. You will be tired in the aftermath, I am sure.


ahhaaha, I will make like Snoopy!!!!! Zoe


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> I understand need comes before wants. Glad you had a chance to fill your larder again. And so glad you could treat yourself to a favorite meal...not fond of sushi.
> But while we were out joy-riding in the country yesterday, we stopped and got our favorite treat. Mine was a soft sub roll with Smithfield country ham and swiss. My sister had a ham biscuits and my daughter a ham, turkey and cheese sub with lettuce and tomato. Nothing like a good country ham by a company that knows how to cure it and cook who knows how to cook and slice it properly!
> Sounds like we both had a good day, Julie.
> Hugs and hugs and hugs to and an ear scritch for Ringo!!!
> JuneK


Thanks June! I know sushi is not to everyone's taste, but I am partial to anything salmon, and am exploring the other options gradually. We have a family run business locally- and they will make up my favourites for me, if I am a bit early.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Been busy getting things ready for the school year to start. Think I have everything done. haha Fell asleep reading KTP last night knew it was a long day but didn't realize how tired I was.
> 
> Hugs and healing energy to all those in need. Welcome to all the new ladies to the tea party.
> 
> Today is iced latte expresso and a fun cup. I want this cup it looks cool, but then I love tea/coffee cups. :lol:


Morning, Caren!


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, you also when it gets that time.


Just starting the day- got to get some bread weighed up coffee time but could not resist checking where everyone was at!


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Oh almost forgot to post this picture, I took it at the river the other day, made me think of Angora, looks to me like the Yellow Submarine.


it does, doesn't it!


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Hello all. The talk of flip flops at a wedding reminded me that on our wedding day my husband had to spend the morning shoe shopping as he had bought new shoes but had brought one new and one old both left feet. Two years later we went to my sisters's wedding and this time he managed one left, one right but from different pairs and had to buy another pair. So he then had three pairs of very similar shoes. To make sure it never happened again I made him give two pairs to a charity shop. It became something of a family joke.


I like that! nice to have a chuckle!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Jacklou said:


> Sorry, this was in reply to Rookie in case you were confused.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: We are always confused. Oh dear, perhaps I should only speak for myself.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> I like that! nice to have a chuckle!


Makes me feel good to start my day knowing you had a chuckle. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Here's to many, many more.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Morning, Caren!


Good morning, Julie. I have just caught back up.  the power was out for a bit earlier and I don't like to have the computer on. 
It is just past noon now. Been getting the garlic ready to make the garlic cookies. Will let you know how they turn out.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Marina...That is so funny about DH and wearing the wrong shoes, mismatched shoes to several weddings. Sounds like you found the solution. :lol:

Sassafrass...Too bad we couldn't have been together with our insomnia. I did fall back asleep around 6:30 am and will take a nap I am sure.

Sugarsugar...Thinking of you with whatever you are going through. Glad you are at least getting to read some and sending you support across the miles.

Zoe...Nice cards for those going through problems and needing support. I'd like to sign your cards......Hugs to you and those they are sent to. The chair wrapped in bubble wrap is hysterical and needed here for several reasons. Knitting too long and hard to sit and still in pain from my two falls. Things are still adjusting. Think the bones shifted out and now are shifting back. :roll: :shock: What a lovely welcome back you gave to Donmaur. Beautiful.

Marianne...Hope you are ok. Life is sure not easy and facing what you are is breaking your heart. Support and love. Big, Big Virtual Hugs

Darowil...Congratulations on fitting into the dress for the wedding with room to spare. Great job.:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Gagesmom. Zoe, Purl2Diva and all others....Thank you for posting on Donmaur's site to welcome her back. For some new ones, Donmaur is a fabulous knitter and taught one of Designer's Workshops on color with Fair Isle and Intarsia, also ...Uh oh, can't remember the third one, but I did the third one. LOL Memory oh memory where have you gone? I started to type it and then it was gone. Here is the link in case you missed it: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-195607-1.html


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> Oh almost forgot to post this picture, I took it at the river the other day, made me think of Angora, looks to me like the Yellow Submarine.


Me too. Quite a special cloud. Thank you so much for sharing that and for thinking of me. Wow....made my day or should I say week. Uh oh, getting kicked off the computer.

Hugs all.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning, Julie. I have just caught back up.  the power was out for a bit earlier and I don't like to have the computer on.
> It is just past noon now. Been getting the garlic ready to make the garlic cookies. Will let you know how they turn out.


I'm in shock. Can't get over the fact that it is so late already. Thought it was someone else saying the time but Noooo, it is really that late. Yikes, I'd better get a move on and DH is putting an end to this anyways. Hugs Caren and thanks for the time. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Makes me feel good to start my day knowing you had a chuckle. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Here's to many, many more.


Thanks, I need them! Glad to hear Donmaur is coming along well- I know how much you appreciate having been taught your colourwork by her- would be that class I guess gave you the encouragement to do your fabulous Safari blanket for Bentley?


----------



## NanaCaren

All the talk about Jersey t Black Butter got me looking it up. sounds very good and time consuming to make. From all the comments about it well worth the effort though. Found a couple different receipts for it. I might try it to see how it tastes. The first link tells a bit about it before the receipt

http://www.bbc.co.uk/jersey/about_jersey/food/recipes/black_butter.shtml

http://www.christmasarchives.com/black_butter.html


----------



## angelam

Poledra65 said:


> I think I want to make one of these. http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEff13/PATTqrkey.php
> 
> Is that the scarf or the driver!!!


----------



## Railyn

Today I must make a quick read of TP as I need to take my embroidery machine in for maintance. I got thread clogged in the bobbin race and now it won't stitch properly. The machine is about 45 pounds so it is not an easy move and the shop is an hour's drive. The brand of machine I have was very popular in Nashville, where I bought it, and here in Texas it is not a popular brand plus we live in a very small community and there is nothing in the immediate area. I enjoy machine embroidery and really like my machine until I have a problem. That is my project for the day and a sneak peek in a yarn store The yarn store is near the sewing machine shop and too is the closest one to where we live. Fun day planned. Just wish I had more money but that is always true.


----------



## BJohn4223

Good Morning all -
It will be a busy day today so I will be in and out reading about all your adventures, treasures, problems, and loved ones.

Hope you all have a peaceful day.

Sorry to hear about Mariannes fur baby. It is so tramatic to have a pet suffering and not know how to help them. My thoughts will be with you today.

Love the pictures and the banter.

Angora1 - the weather here in the summer is very hot. I live in the Phoenix area and June through Sept weather is mostly in the 3 digit temperatures and we have very low humidity. Winter months are lovely - we often eat Thanksgiving and Christmas dinner on the patio. It is unusual to have more than a few nights in the winter where we have to cover plants for freezing temperatures. I will likely use my hammock (now in the closet) from mid-October to the end of May. Temperatures will run from 90 to 65 for highs through the winter months.

Other areas of AZ are cooler all year round and there are areas in the north and south of the state that have snow in the winter and cold temperatures. So - if any of you are thinking of coming to my area of Arizona, winter is the time to come.

Have a good day - will check back in later to see what's going on - - - -


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> I'm in shock. Can't get over the fact that it is so late already. Thought it was someone else saying the time but Noooo, it is really that late. Yikes, I'd better get a move on and DH is putting an end to this anyways. Hugs Caren and thanks for the time. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


You are very welcome. I didn't realize how late it had gotten until Julie said good morning.  been puttering around and reading catching up. have a lot of little things to get finished up today.


----------



## kehinkle

Ceili said:


> Kathy, I always seem to miss you when you're in my area! let me know the next time you're coming here (if it's a weekend). I work downtown, and I'm gone from 7 am to 7 pm, so I'm only available on weekends. Had so much fun with you at the KAP, and want to keep in touch year round.


I had forgotten that you are also in the area. I went right through your town on Sat. PM me your phone and address, if you want. I would like to get to see you the next time I'm up there.


----------



## TNS

Spider said:


> Been reading about everyone, but just have so much in my mind right now I am just reading but sending up a prayer when they are needed.
> /quote]
> 
> And I'm sending you comforting and calming vibes; take care of yourself !


----------



## gottastch

Hello everyone...just a quick note to thank you all for your kind thoughts and prayers but dear uncle did not win his battle with cancer. It all happened so fast. He was scheduled to go through 5 rounds of chemo and only made it through one and was home one week. Very sad for the family but we are glad he didn't have to suffer long. 

DMIL is having surgery tomorrow to get her intestinal issues finally straightened out. There is a rupture that needs to be found and fixed...hopefully it is in the same area where all her diverticulitis is so it can just be cut out and the two ends reattached. She will find out today if she has to have a temporary colostomy or not. 

I have managed to catch a cold so won't be joining DFIL in the waiting room tomorrow. DH is trying to exchange his Friday day off for tomorrow...we will see.

Thank you all again for all your love and support. I will jump in here when I can.

Kathy XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO


----------



## Lurker 2

gottastch said:


> Hello everyone...just a quick note to thank you all for your kind thoughts and prayers but dear uncle did not win his battle with cancer. It all happened so fast. He was scheduled to go through 5 rounds of chemo and only made it through one and was home one week. Very sad for the family but we are glad he didn't have to suffer long.
> 
> DMIL is having surgery tomorrow to get her intestinal issues finally straightened out. There is a rupture that needs to be found and fixed...hopefully it is in the same area where all her diverticulitis is so it can just be cut out and the two ends reattached. She will find out today if she has to have a temporary colostomy or not.
> 
> I have managed to catch a cold so won't be joining DFIL in the waiting room tomorrow. DH is trying to exchange his Friday day off for tomorrow...we will see.
> 
> Thank you all again for all your love and support. I will jump in here when I can.
> 
> Kathy XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO


sorry to hear that your uncle has died- but better that he is no longer suffering, it is us left behind who hurt- how is your Aunt? you have mentioned that she was being there for him, and very staunch, but how is she now?
Don't forget to use your patent remedy- I give credit to that that I am no longer coughing- it has worked a treat. One thing at least your cold should not stop you from stitching!!!!!


----------



## jknappva

5mmdpns said:


> My sister arrives today with her two greyhounds! She is staying about one week. I have allergies to the dogs and will be taking lots of antihistamines! lol, families......... Zoe


Guess she thinks you'll have to make do. But family can be inconsiderate. Hope you can enjoy her visit between the red nose, eyes and sniffles!!
JuneK


----------



## Railyn

So sorry about your dear Uncle. May your family find peace in this time of sorrow. My prayers are with your Aunt and the rest of the family.


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> I got a PM from Donmaur and she is out of isolation and home. She posted on KP if any of you want to welcome her back:
> 
> so glad it's over and she's back home. But I know she's even more glad!!!
> JuneK


----------



## melyn

A hug for Marianne, think she is going to need it, ((((((((((((((Marianne))))))))))))))), so so sorry your dog is ill. lyn xx



Pup lover said:


> Prayers going up!!!{{{{Marianne}}}}}


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks June! I know sushi is not to everyone's taste, but I am partial to anything salmon, and am exploring the other options gradually. We have a family run business locally- and they will make up my favourites for me, if I am a bit early.


it's always a plus when you can have your meal made to order. I love fish (cooked,LOL!) but not a fan of salmon. It's a very strong flavor but realize it's a favorite of a lot of people!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Just starting the day- got to get some bread weighed up coffee time but could not resist checking where everyone was at!


Your talk about your home-made bread and others talk about their machines persuaded me to order one. It should be here tomorrow. I couldn't afford a top of the line but Cuisinart usually has good products so I'm going with one of those.
I used to make my own bread like you do since your machine gave up the ghost, but am not physically able any longer. And I, too, would have the sourdough starter in a jar on my kitchen counter....loved sourdough bread!!
Can't wait to have our own homemade (machine!!!) bread...I can also look forward to extra inches on the hips that do NOT need them!!! LOL!
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## kehinkle

Bobglory said:


> I love the new avatar! You look stunning.
> 
> Speaking as a charter member of the local Chubby Ladies Club, thin is highly over rated.
> 
> For example, when I go out to dinner with my brother and his wife, she has to bring a cushion to the restaurant for her chair, and then remember to take it with her. I don't have this problem. My cushion is not only permanently attached, I can change the upholstery at will and it always matches my blouse. Okay... Not so much the time I accidentally wore my nightie out to lunch ... But I digress.
> 
> Love and hugs!
> 
> Gigi


Way to go, Gigi. And because of my ample backside, I look taller when I am sitting down! LOL


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Your talk about your home-made bread and others talk about their machines persuaded me to order one. It should be here tomorrow. I couldn't afford a top of the line but Cuisinart usually has good products so I'm going with one of those.
> I used to make my own bread like you do since your machine gave up the ghost, but am not physically able any longer. And I, too, would have the sourdough starter in a jar on my kitchen counter....loved sourdough bread!!
> Can't wait to have our own homemade (machine!!!) bread...I can also look forward to extra inches on the hips that do NOT need them!!! LOL!
> Hugs,
> JuneK


Don't forget, June, that one way to avoid eating the whole loaf in a sitting- is to freeze it, especially if you have sliced it- and the slices can be toasted from frozen in many toasters now. I love the freedom it gives one- and not having to rush out to the shops for the bread. I am curious to know what size pan the machine has. I have always thought Cuisinart a very good make- have never owned one though!


----------



## Bobglory

gottastch said:


> Hello everyone...just a quick note to thank you all for your kind thoughts and prayers but dear uncle did not win his battle with cancer. It all happened so fast. He was scheduled to go through 5 rounds of chemo and only made it through one and was home one week. Very sad for the family but we are glad he didn't have to suffer long.
> 
> DMIL is having surgery tomorrow to get her intestinal issues finally straightened out. There is a rupture that needs to be found and fixed...hopefully it is in the same area where all her diverticulitis is so it can just be cut out and the two ends reattached. She will find out today if she has to have a temporary colostomy or not.
> 
> I have managed to catch a cold so won't be joining DFIL in the waiting room tomorrow. DH is trying to exchange his Friday day off for tomorrow...we will see.
> 
> Thank you all again for all your love and support. I will jump in here when I can.
> 
> Kathy XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO


I am so sorry Kathy. Hugs and prayers for comfort for you and your family.

Gigi


----------



## jknappva

gottastch said:


> Hello everyone...just a quick note to thank you all for your kind thoughts and prayers but dear uncle did not win his battle with cancer. DMIL is having surgery tomorrow to get her intestinal issues finally straightened out. not.
> 
> I have managed to catch a cold so won't be joining DFIL in the waiting room tomorrow. DH is trying to exchange his Friday day off for tomorrow...we will see.
> 
> Thank you all again for all your love and support. I will jump in here when I can.
> 
> Kathy XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO


God bless you, Kathy, you have a lot on your plate and then having to deal with a cold.
Sendiing up prayers for you and the family. 
Hugs and hugs to you!
JuneK


----------



## SaxonLady

AZ Sticks said:


> I think that the fact that Sean was afraid to face you is pretty amazing!!!!!!!!!!


not me personally, just some unknown English academic (as he thought)


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Don't forget, June, that one way to avoid eating the whole loaf in a sitting- is to freeze it, especially if you have sliced it- and the slices can be toasted from frozen in many toasters now. I love the freedom it gives one- and not having to rush out to the shops for the bread. I am curious to know what size pan the machine has. I have always thought Cuisinart a very good make- have never owned one though!


It makes a 2-lb loaf so it will be fairly large, I guess. Both my daughter and I are at the point that we're not fond of store-boughten (as Sam would say!) bread. And it's gotten quite expensive over here. Would much rather have the home-made...we probably will freeze a lot of it so we won't be tempted since neither of us need the extra lbs and inches!!
JuneK


----------



## SaxonLady

Poledra65 said:


> I can't blame you, I'd have been also. :? His loss I'd say.


NO. Definitely mine!!!


----------



## Designer1234

Lurker 2 said:


> Don't forget, June, that one way to avoid eating the whole loaf in a sitting- is to freeze it, especially if you have sliced it- and the slices can be toasted from frozen in many toasters now. I love the freedom it gives one- and not having to rush out to the shops for the bread. I am curious to know what size pan the machine has. I have always thought Cuisinart a very good make- have never owned one though!


I hope to get a bread machine once we are settled. I have a cuisinart mixer and love it. so likely that will be the brand. All of the wonderful talk about home made bread makes me want to start making it again. My problem is the kneading with my shoulder but I understand that one of the bread machines even does that for us. will look into it next year.

-------
I am so please to see all the posts for donmaur. She is a fantastic person who is going through a terrible time. She taught a wonderful class for us and I got to know her then. She lives south west of of Calgary and I hope to meet her in person one of these days. Prayer would still be important for her continued recovery. she is so special.


----------



## SaxonLady

darowil said:


> But as an Australian a loss would have been terrible- the only reason after all England ended up in that position was becuase of Michael Clarkes declaration in an attempt to get one victory. Thought at the time it was too soon! But it sure made for a great days play. And 4-0 would certainly not have reflected the actual strength of Australia. Allan Border said that Austraila probably won more sessions of play over the series than England, but that we couldn't win the vital sessions. Thought that was probably accurate- but it is important to win those vital sessions clearly. This summer (here) should be interesting- I'm sure our team have learnt a lot and we have the advantage of being home this time. The two teams seemed to me to be fairly even- we played better than expected and England played worse.


I actually agree with all of that. Not bad since we are on 'opposite sides'!
I think we should all be cricketers, and follow the sun every year! Forever summer.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> It makes a 2-lb loaf so it will be fairly large, I guess. Both my daughter and I are at the point that we're not fond of store-boughten (as Sam would say!) bread. And it's gotten quite expensive over here. Would much rather have the home-made...we probably will freeze a lot of it so we won't be tempted since neither of us need the extra lbs and inches!!
> JuneK


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SaxonLady

Poledra65 said:


> Wonderful on the orthotic, that will help a lot I'm sure. I'm sure this is all very hard on Greg. Hope that Gage is fine and it's just nerves over the selling of the house that has his stomach and system upset and not a bug or something.


I'm sure you are right, but of course Gage isn't selling a house, he's losing his home. At least that must be what he feels.


----------



## KateB

gottastch said:


> Hello everyone...just a quick note to thank you all for your kind thoughts and prayers but dear uncle did not win his battle with cancer. It all happened so fast. He was scheduled to go through 5 rounds of chemo and only made it through one and was home one week. Very sad for the family but we are glad he didn't have to suffer long.
> 
> DMIL is having surgery tomorrow to get her intestinal issues finally straightened out. There is a rupture that needs to be found and fixed...hopefully it is in the same area where all her diverticulitis is so it can just be cut out and the two ends reattached. She will find out today if she has to have a temporary colostomy or not.
> I have managed to catch a cold so won't be joining DFIL in the waiting room tomorrow. DH is trying to exchange his Friday day off for tomorrow...we will see.
> 
> Thank you all again for all your love and support. I will jump in here when I can.
> 
> Kathy XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO


Sorry to hear about your uncle's passing, Kathy, but it is good that he didn't suffer for long. I hope your DMIL's procedure turns out to be straightforward and that she'll be soon on the mend. Take care of that cold.


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> I hope to get a bread machine once we are settled. I have a cuisinart mixer and love it. so likely that will be the brand. All of the wonderful talk about home made bread makes me want to start making it again. My problem is the kneading with my shoulder but I understand that one of the bread machines even does that for us. will look into it next year.
> 
> -------
> I am so please to see all the posts for donmaur. She is a fantastic person who is going through a terrible time. She taught a wonderful class for us and I got to know her then. She lives south west of of Calgary and I hope to meet her in person one of these days. Prayer would still be important for her continued recovery. she is so special.


All bread machines do the kneading to my understanding, Shirley!


----------



## SaxonLady

Poledra65 said:


> Oh, and I did a little look up on Sean Connery to see what he's up to lately and the rumors are that he may have alzheimers, so sad if it's true. I always think of Darby O'Gill and the little people even more than James Bond when I think of him.


Very sad. Alzheimers is such a devastating thing. It's the one thing I dread. Take away whatever you like, but leave me my brain please.


----------



## Designer1234

BJohn4223 said:


> So - if any of you are thinking of coming to my area of Arizona, winter is the time to come.
> 
> Have a good day - will check back in later to see what's going on - - - -


We were snow birds to Mesa for l0-11 years and loved every moment of our time in Arizona . We had friends in Gilbert and if i remember correctly that was where we went to a restaurant for dinner with our park hiking group.

The temperatures in the winter were wonderful but the summers would be a bit much for this Canadian! :shock: We loved our trips south and stayed at Valle Del Oro on the Superstition freeway at Ellsworth. still have lots of friends there. It was so nice as we had two homes and two sets of neighbors. We really miss it. Welcome to the tea party!


----------



## SaxonLady

darowil said:


> Well my husband was all dressed for my daughters wedding- only to discover that he only had thongs (flip flops) to wear! Last minute phone call to the groom to go and pick up a pair of shoes and socks from our place (fortunatelly close to the church). So david arrived at the church in his thongs, helped Vicky out the car and dahse doff to find his shoes and put them on before walking her down the aisle in suitable footwear.


I so totally relate! I am frequently known as Flip-flop as I wear nothing else. I hate anything on my feet.


----------



## 5mmdpns

jknappva said:


> Guess she thinks you'll have to make do. But family can be inconsiderate. Hope you can enjoy her visit between the red nose, eyes and sniffles!!
> JuneK


*chuckles* I will send them all off to visit our parents! hahaha, then they will sleep here for the nights!!! Dad cant have all the commotion in the house all the time so she will go visit and come hang out with me. Dogs can go out in the fenced in yard. I will have my bedroom door shut and my bedroom off limits to all but me and Lucky. It works out ok. Vacume cleaner needs to be run daily. hahahha, the life of being part of the family is never dull!!! Zoe


----------



## Designer1234

Thank you all again for all your love and support. I will jump in here when I can.

Kathy XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO

======================
Designer here:
You have your hands full - I hope your Aunt is doing okay and Prayers are going up for you and your DSM. keep in touch and know we are thinking of you

======
Marianne - if you are reading this, or Gwen if you talk to Marianne- please know that you are in all our thoughts. 
I hope your dog is feeling better. It is so hard when our beloved animals get old and sick. I also hope your Mom is doing well and I think of you often. You have had a heavy time this past year. i am so glad you and Gwen have become heart sisters. She is a dear friend and will be there for you -- we are too but just too far away to do much except think about you.
-------
Bobglory - I have a built in cushion too- they are handy as long as they still fit the chairs. I love your posts. You are such a breath of fresh air on the Tea Party - as are all of the members.
-------
Caren - love your coffee in the morning -- you do find the most wonderful cups! I love your pictures too;
-----
Angora - you are so kind and loving . You are also a very talented person and I have said before how much I admire you for how you just 'go for it'
------
Purplefi - we always look for your pictures. I think your garden pictures are outstanding -- is your house made of stone? I picture it in my mind. Love your 'little people' too.
-------
Julie - I feel from your posts that you are feeling less stressed this week. I am so glad that the inspection went well. reminds me of the inspections we had to put up with every year when we were in Army houses - I was always a nervous wreck, but we always managed to pass them.

I hope things continue to go well with your new neighbors.


thanks for that info about the bread machines Julie- I had an old one and didn't use it that much when we were going down south so gave it to Gayle -- she uses it all the time. If that is the case I will get one when we are settled next year. I used to knead mine but I do think that it was not necessary with the bread machine . 
===
Well, I saw the specialist today post cancer and I don't have to see him for another year - so that is one down 2 to go! He said my face is doing extremely well and felt that the we bit of swelling will take another 3 or 4 months to completely disappear and I will be able to fit my glasses on. I am managing okay without them most times so it isn't a major problem.
===
Zoe -- I hope the dogs don't bother you too much. I have a friend who can only tolerate grey hounds, all others give her terrible allergies so hopefully it won't cause you too much in the way of discomfort. It will be nice for you to have your sister there. 

===
I think it is today that the 3 girls are meeting in Chicago? I hope they have some pictures for us. 
====
Pontuf - I am hoping to start knitting a felting project soon. I will think of you while I am looking at the felting patterns you sent me as well as your l00% wool. It will have to be something special as it is from a dear friend. thank you again dear friend.
========
Well that is it for now. I am going to have a rest and then do some work -- housework is not my favorite pastime but I have been putting it off because my shoulder was so sore. I dare not let it get too far ahead of me or i will never catch up. Pat helps me a lot thankfully. 

talk to you all later. Prayers for those who need them 
healing thoughts for those who are hurting, and who are 
grieving, thanks for those who post such wonderful pictures. Shirley


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Just starting the day- got to get some bread weighed up coffee time but could not resist checking where everyone was at!


It's noon30 here, but I could sure do with another cup, I may just go do that. I got the stuff the other day, to make my own creamer, so I think I'll play with that this afternoon too. 
I did get most of the dinning room cleared out though, the tables still a disaster but at worst, I'll just throw a tarp over it and do it a little at a time. Not enough storage, I definitely need to come up with more creative options. fresh bread and coffee, yum, enjoy!!


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> it does, doesn't it!


----------



## Poledra65

Angora1 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: We are always confused. Oh dear, perhaps I should only speak for myself.


No, I fairly sure that you could probably speak for at least half of us. lol. :XD: :roll: :XD:


----------



## Poledra65

angelam said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I want to make one of these. http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEff13/PATTqrkey.php
> 
> Is that the scarf or the driver!!!
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL!! Oh definitely the scarf, I'm not up to making anymore people. lolol
Click to expand...


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> It's noon30 here, but I could sure do with another cup, I may just go do that. I got the stuff the other day, to make my own creamer, so I think I'll play with that this afternoon too.
> I did get most of the dinning room cleared out though, the tables still a disaster but at worst, I'll just throw a tarp over it and do it a little at a time. Not enough storage, I definitely need to come up with more creative options. fresh bread and coffee, yum, enjoy!!


One more cup, just happened to walk over to the computer to check on what's going on. No bread but garlic cookies baking.

I'm so glad I wasn't here when the painting was done. love to paint just don't like having to move everything.


----------



## NanaCaren

angelam said:


> Poledra65 wrote:
> I think I want to make one of these. http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEff13/PATTqrkey.php
> 
> Is that the scarf or the driver!!!
> 
> LOLOL!! Oh definitely the scarf, I'm not up to making anymore people. lolol
> 
> :lol: :lol: The scarf is really neat who would have thought your smart phone would read it as well.


----------



## Poledra65

gottastch said:


> Hello everyone...just a quick note to thank you all for your kind thoughts and prayers but dear uncle did not win his battle with cancer. It all happened so fast. He was scheduled to go through 5 rounds of chemo and only made it through one and was home one week. Very sad for the family but we are glad he didn't have to suffer long.
> 
> DMIL is having surgery tomorrow to get her intestinal issues finally straightened out. There is a rupture that needs to be found and fixed...hopefully it is in the same area where all her diverticulitis is so it can just be cut out and the two ends reattached. She will find out today if she has to have a temporary colostomy or not.
> 
> I have managed to catch a cold so won't be joining DFIL in the waiting room tomorrow. DH is trying to exchange his Friday day off for tomorrow...we will see.
> 
> Thank you all again for all your love and support. I will jump in here when I can.
> 
> Kathy XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO


Condolences on the loss of your uncle, I also am glad he did not have to suffer long. 
Hopes and prayers that all goes as you hope with DMIL and they can solve all problems at one time. 
Get better soon. 
Hugs.


----------



## Poledra65

SaxonLady said:


> Very sad. Alzheimers is such a devastating thing. It's the one thing I dread. Take away whatever you like, but leave me my brain please.


I agree with that, I'm sure it's one of the hardest diseases to go through for the person with the illness as well as all family and friends that go through it with them.


----------



## Poledra65

5mmdpns said:


> *chuckles* I will send them all off to visit our parents! hahaha, then they will sleep here for the nights!!! Dad cant have all the commotion in the house all the time so she will go visit and come hang out with me. Dogs can go out in the fenced in yard. I will have my bedroom door shut and my bedroom off limits to all but me and Lucky. It works out ok. Vacume cleaner needs to be run daily. hahahha, the life of being part of the family is never dull!!! Zoe


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> One more cup, just happened to walk over to the computer to check on what's going on. No bread but garlic cookies baking.
> 
> I'm so glad I wasn't here when the painting was done. love to paint just don't like having to move everything.


I can agree with that. But having unearthed all the corners in the dinning room now, I guess I should sweep and mop it, I had piles of fabric and spare bedding stored in the corner. :shock: :?


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> angelam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra65 wrote:
> I think I want to make one of these. http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEff13/PATTqrkey.php
> 
> Is that the scarf or the driver!!!
> 
> LOLOL!! Oh definitely the scarf, I'm not up to making anymore people. lolol
> 
> :lol: :lol: The scarf is really neat who would have thought your smart phone would read it as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Should be a fun project to see if I can get it good enough to read.
Click to expand...


----------



## Designer1234

SaxonLady said:


> Very sad. Alzheimers is such a devastating thing. It's the one thing I dread. Take away whatever you like, but leave me my brain please.


I agree SaxonLady -- my sister is suffering from 
Alzheimers and is slowly leaving us. Such a terrible time. the only positive thing is that I don't think she really knows it. She only remembers childhood things now so I can still talk to her - her children are really stressed and find it difficult to deal - as she appears completely normal but the immediate past is gone. I hate hearing of anyone suffering from it.

I am enjoying your posts -- you are a very interesting lady. I think I welcomed you but if not, welcome!


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> It's noon30 here, but I could sure do with another cup, I may just go do that. I got the stuff the other day, to make my own creamer, so I think I'll play with that this afternoon too.
> I did get most of the dinning room cleared out though, the tables still a disaster but at worst, I'll just throw a tarp over it and do it a little at a time. Not enough storage, I definitely need to come up with more creative options. fresh bread and coffee, yum, enjoy!!


That will be a bit later! A loaf needs to prove, and I started out on the KTP instead of getting the bread going. 
7a.m., The news is all about events in Syria, and a few local issues, plus the South Island is getting snow again after an exceptionally mild month.

The bread and coffee would be a good reward any time of day- especially when doing the amount of renovating that you are.
I need to work on storage systems myself- most needed in the work/box room.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Hello everyone. Just wanted to let you know that Marianne's dog made it through the night. She was up a good bit with him.
Talked to vet office and vet in surgery so she will be taking PJ (dog's name) in this afternoon). According to the tech at office it could be as simple as a urinary tract infection or as serious as cancer/tumor. Won't know until later. I told Marianne I had asked from prayer here and she really appreciates everyone's concern. One of us will keep you posted as to PJ's outcome.

Took a leap and decided to make animal hats for all the grandkids for Christmas. Bought the book off Amazon (used) Animal Hats by Vanessa Mooncie (already have it now) and just ordered yarn from YarnSupply.com. Got some really nice yarns on sale; enough for the following animal hats...Panda, Lion, Frog, Elephant, Rabbit, and Dog. All the patterns use bulky (#6) yarn and should work up fairly easily.
Now just waiting for it to arrive allegedly by 9/4.

Planned to make the apple butter today but long time friend in town dropped by unexpectedly and sat and visited for several hours. DD has not gone off in my car and I need to go to store before I can begin processing the apples so it may be tomorrow before I get to them at this rate. Not a big deal; they will keep.

Poledra will keep your DSM in prayer as she goes in to surgery tomorrow. Hope everything will go well and all "fixes" will be able to be taken care of at once. I skimmed the posts (20+) and know I missed some things...prayers for those that have lost loved ones and for those ailing or on the road. I truly care about each of you; you are my friends and I am thankful for the KTP and all the loving members.
Sending each of you positive energy and thoughts. Love you folks....Gwen


----------



## sassafras123

Kathy, heaving Energy your way and for your MIL. So sorry for the loss of your dear uncle.
Donmaur, healing energy your way.
Rest day today. No walk. Will see GI docthis afternoon.


----------



## gagesmom

Gottastitch I am so sorry for the loss of your uncle. Hugs to you.
Saxonlady I think that is exactly what it is with Gage, the sign went up yesterday and he felt ill last night.
Donmaur, we missed you girl. Happy you are back, continue to heal and know we are here.


----------



## KateB

Designer - Glad to hear that your first doctor's appointment went well. I'm sure the rest will be the same. Take your time with the housework, as my gran used to say, "It'll all be the same in 100 years" !! :lol:


----------



## gottastch

Lurker 2 said:


> sorry to hear that your uncle has died- but better that he is no longer suffering, it is us left behind who hurt- how is your Aunt? you have mentioned that she was being there for him, and very staunch, but how is she now?
> Don't forget to use your patent remedy- I give credit to that that I am no longer coughing- it has worked a treat. One thing at least your cold should not stop you from stitching!!!!!


Dear aunt is doing very well, considering. By knowing he was terminal, they got a lot of loose ends tied up, when he was still able to drive...titles to cars, bank accounts, etc. Everything has gone very smoothly for her. She will be lonely but has tons of friends around her for support.

I mixed up some of "the remedy" and I do think it has helped my sore throat. Not doing much for the runny nose but I can stitch, blow my nose, stitch, blow, stitch


----------



## gottastch

Railyn said:


> So sorry about your dear Uncle. May your family find peace in this time of sorrow. My prayers are with your Aunt and the rest of the family.


Thanks Railyn, June, Gigi, Kate, Shirley, Kaye, Sassafras and gagesmom...thank you everyone! Feels good to know I can chat with you all about something like this!!!

I started yet another project...baby blanket that is knit. It is square and you knit 1/4 of it at a time, starting at the outside edge and decreasing until you are down to nothing - center of the blanket. It is a Sirdar pattern that I broke down and purchased and is called Snuggly Baby Blanket. You can use whatever yarn you want and whatever size needles. It will just be bigger or smaller, depending upon the materials used...such fun.

Take care all,
Kathy


----------



## Railyn

Good news that Marianne's dog made it through the night. Hopefully the vet will have good news. A sick, lost, dying what=ever fur baby is so difficult because most people don't understand and say something like, "It was only an animal, get over it." and that is so wrong. I miss my fur babies every day. Landlord says no animals so we are petless and I really miss it.


----------



## NanaCaren

For those that wondered about the garlic chocolate chip cookies. They are a hit with Michael and his friend Josh. Didn't tell them there was garlic in them they came back for seconds. Guess they will go on my make again list. YES!!! I only used 3/4 cup of brown sugar instead of 1 cup. 

Time for a coffee/cookie break


----------



## gagesmom

Aww NanaCaren you are making my mouth water with those cookies. Lucky boys. :thumbup:


----------



## Grannypeg

Zoe - I have asthma and COPD. it can be very difficult to breathe when it is so humid. Take good care of yourself.

Marianne - hugs and prayers going up for your fur baby. They do become part of our family.

SugarSugar, we are here for you. Prayers coming that there is light at the end of the tunnel.

Darowil - your husband wear flip flops to the Church is hilarious.

Kathy. Prayers coming for your aunt. Thankfully, your uncle won't have to face any more chemo.


----------



## NanaCaren

gagesmom said:


> Aww NanaCaren you are making my mouth water with those cookies. Lucky boys. :thumbup:


They snook more cookies on their way out the door, like I wouldn't notice. When I made them instead of throwing the honey out like it says. I used it in BBQ sauce, hate to waste anything that might have a use.


----------



## Lurker 2

gottastch said:


> Dear aunt is doing very well, considering. By knowing he was terminal, they got a lot of loose ends tied up, when he was still able to drive...titles to cars, bank accounts, etc. Everything has gone very smoothly for her. She will be lonely but has tons of friends around her for support.
> 
> I mixed up some of "the remedy" and I do think it has helped my sore throat. Not doing much for the runny nose but I can stitch, blow my nose, stitch, blow, stitch


 :thumbup DA sounds a very sensible person- but I am sure needs lots of hugs just now.
Glad you are stitching!
And just to top it off, I am coughing a little again, so plan on mixing a small batch of the remedy myself.
Lovely morning here! got a load of washing on. The bread cannot be far from proved by now- looking forward to it! Forecast is rain this afternoon.


----------



## jheiens

gottastch said:


> Hello everyone...just a quick note to thank you all for your kind thoughts and prayers but dear uncle did not win his battle with cancer. It all happened so fast.
> 
> Kathy, I am so sorry for his passing but am grateful that he is not suffering anymore and that your aunt does not have to see it. I believe that she would rather have him with her but not under the circumstance of his ongoing suffering.
> 
> God's richest blessings for you all.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens

Designer1234 said:


> I hope to get a bread machine once we are settled. I have a cuisinart mixer and love it. so likely that will be the brand. All of the wonderful talk about home made bread makes me want to start making it again. My problem is the kneading with my shoulder but I understand that one of the bread machines even does that for us. will look into it next year.
> 
> I made a loaf of light rye bread in my machine today to go with pork and kraut in the slow cooker. I drained and rinsed the kraut, chopped two medium onions and two golden delicious apples into large chunks and added a goodly splash of dry white wine and a couple of TBSPs of brown sugar. Everyone coming through the kitchen door is practically drooling from the aroma.
> Sides of mashed potatoes and applesauce with the bread and we will call it dinner just shortly.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Patches39

5mmdpns said:


> I do know that you arrived at the KTP shortly after Sam had taken over the hosting of it. Those of us who were with FireballDave and then transitioned with the KTP to Sam, were sort of feeling their way along, not being sure just what the tone and gist of this new arrangement would be. As a result, not a lot of postings were being done. The other thing too was that when FireballDave started doing the Tea Party, it was a weekend thing only, not lasting the entire week. This eventually stretched out from just the weekend to the entire week.
> 
> Now there are a lot more people at the KTP and inevitably a lot more talk. I for one don't think there is anything to be concerned about as far as cutting back on our postings. It will be just like it always has been since FireballDave had it -- when we go over the number of posts, then the Administration will simply split us. I don't think we need to limit how much we post here. This is our conversation at our KTP and it is all welcome stuff! Love to share and sharing is good!!!!!
> 
> It is better that way than being frustrated trying to figure out how to shorten our quote replies or trying to determine what the poster is talking about in reference to something someone else posted. What is simple for one person posting to do, is not always simple for another person to do. This also takes in the level of experience at the computer and the computer that is being used. Just my thoughts on this, Zoe


Ditto, I agree


----------



## Patches39

5mmdpns said:


> hmmmm, just have to get this mounted on wheels and outfitted with a motor! Zoe


 :shock: LOL LOL


----------



## jheiens

KateB said:


> Designer - Glad to hear that your first doctor's appointment went well. I'm sure the rest will be the same. Take your time with the housework, as my gran used to say, "It'll all be the same in 100 years" !! :lol:


I used to tell the family that I was waiting for the second shift to report in. They never did show up until the older 2 grandsons came here to live. Then I had a second shift. I taught them to do dishes properly; to sort and wash their own clothing, and to clean bathrooms and commodes--since I do not stand to pass water, I obviously did not splatter the floor. They helped with those chores for as long as they lived here. AND it didn't take too long for them to become better at hitting their target while standing. LOLOL

Ohio Joy


----------



## Patches39

5mmdpns said:


> My sister arrives today with her two greyhounds! She is staying about one week. I have allergies to the dogs and will be taking lots of antihistamines! lol, families......... Zoe


WOW thank you. :-D


----------



## Gweniepooh

Well I'll be right over Joy! I dearly love a pork roast with saurkraut and apples. DH and DD don't care for the kraut so I rarely cook it.  What time did you say dinner way....LOL



jheiens said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope to get a bread machine once we are settled. I have a cuisinart mixer and love it. so likely that will be the brand. All of the wonderful talk about home made bread makes me want to start making it again. My problem is the kneading with my shoulder but I understand that one of the bread machines even does that for us. will look into it next year.
> 
> I made a loaf of light rye bread in my machine today to go with pork and kraut in the slow cooker. I drained and rinsed the kraut, chopped two medium onions and two golden delicious apples into large chunks and added a goodly splash of dry white wine and a couple of TBSPs of brown sugar. Everyone coming through the kitchen door is practically drooling from the aroma.
> Sides of mashed potatoes and applesauce with the bread and we will call it dinner just shortly.
> 
> Ohio Joy
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> I used to tell the family that I was waiting for the second shift to report in. They never did show up until the older 2 grandsons came here to live. Then I had a second shift. I taught them to do dishes properly; to sort and wash their own clothing, and to clean bathrooms and commodes--since I do not stand to pass water, I obviously did not splatter the floor. They helped with those chores for as long as they lived here. AND it didn't take too long for them to become better at hitting their target while standing. LOLOL
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Just received an update from Marianne. Vet says it is definitely a urinary tract infection but also is running tests. Gave a prescription and will get other results on Thursday. God is good. Marianne said to let you know she really appreciates the prayer. She will not be online tonight as she has only had 2 hours sleep but will try to catch up tomorrow.


----------



## Gweniepooh




----------



## KateB

Gweniepooh said:


> Just received an update from Marianne. Vet says it is definitely a urinary tract infection but also is running tests. Gave a prescription and will get other results on Thursday. God is good. Marianne said to let you know she really appreciates the prayer. She will not be online tonight as she has only had 2 hours sleep but will try to catch up tomorrow.


Good to hear.


----------



## oddball

KateB said:


> Great photo! However the idea of your DH wearing his thongs down the aisle conjured up an entirely different picture for me!!  :roll: :lol: :lol:


I quite agree Kate. lol


----------



## oddball

Lurker 2 said:


> It was really nice, as were the mushrooms, rice and salmon I had for tea. What a lovely surprise that would be, to find you on my doorstep! Black pudding for breakfast tomorrow.


Lovely choice of tea Julie but not so keen on black pudding although my hubby would love it. He even likes it uncooked with onion in a sandwich.


----------



## Lurker 2

oddball said:


> Lovely choice of tea Julie but not so keen on black pudding although my hubby would love it. He even likes it uncooked with onion in a sandwich.


Have never dared try it uncooked! is the onion uncooked too?


----------



## oddball

5mmdpns said:


> For the KTP family who are going through a bit of a tough time, hugs for you and good wishes, prayers, etc. Zoe


Love all your "cards" Zoe , they lift the spirit just when we all need it. Thank you.x


----------



## oddball

Lurker 2 said:


> Have never dared try it uncooked! is the onion uncooked too?


Yes it is, he also likes cheese and onion Sandwiches. He doesn't get them very often though. Try to keep that sort of thing down a bit because of his diabetes and other health issues.


----------



## oddball

Gweniepooh said:


> Just received an update from Marianne. Vet says it is definitely a urinary tract infection but also is running tests. Gave a prescription and will get other results on Thursday. God is good.


Thats good to hear Gwen. Hope fully the medication will see things right.


----------



## Lurker 2

oddball said:


> Yes it is, he also likes cheese and onion Sandwiches. He doesn't get them very often though. Try to keep that sort of thing down a bit because of his diabetes and other health issues.


cheese and onion sandwiches are one of my favourites!


----------



## NanaCaren

jheiens said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope to get a bread machine once we are settled. I have a cuisinart mixer and love it. so likely that will be the brand. All of the wonderful talk about home made bread makes me want to start making it again. My problem is the kneading with my shoulder but I understand that one of the bread machines even does that for us. will look into it next year.
> 
> I made a loaf of light rye bread in my machine today to go with pork and kraut in the slow cooker. I drained and rinsed the kraut, chopped two medium onions and two golden delicious apples into large chunks and added a goodly splash of dry white wine and a couple of TBSPs of brown sugar. Everyone coming through the kitchen door is practically drooling from the aroma.
> Sides of mashed potatoes and applesauce with the bread and we will call it dinner just shortly.
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds yummy, I'll bring the cookies :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Just received an update from Marianne. Vet says it is definitely a urinary tract infection but also is running tests. Gave a prescription and will get other results on Thursday. God is good. Marianne said to let you know she really appreciates the prayer. She will not be online tonight as she has only had 2 hours sleep but will try to catch up tomorrow.


Glad to hear Things are looking a little better. Hoping the prescription helps.


----------



## jknappva

5mmdpns said:


> *chuckles* I will send them all off to visit our parents! hahaha, then they will sleep here for the nights!!! Dad cant have all the commotion in the house all the time so she will go visit and come hang out with me. Dogs can go out in the fenced in yard. I will have my bedroom door shut and my bedroom off limits to all but me and Lucky. It works out ok. Vacume cleaner needs to be run daily. hahahha, the life of being part of the family is never dull!!! Zoe


Sounds like you have the situation well in hand...should have known you would. But it's bad when family is far away and can't come to visit. I only see my oldest daughter and grandson once a year and treasure every visit!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

5mmdpns said:


> *chuckles* I will send them all off to visit our parents! hahaha, then they will sleep here for the nights!!! Dad cant have all the commotion in the house all the time so she will go visit and come hang out with me. Dogs can go out in the fenced in yard. I will have my bedroom door shut and my bedroom off limits to all but me and Lucky. It works out ok. Vacume cleaner needs to be run daily. hahahha, the life of being part of the family is never dull!!! Zoe


Sounds like you have the situation well in hand...should have known you would. But it's bad when family is far away and can't come to visit. I only see my oldest daughter and grandson once a year and treasure every visit!
JuneK


----------



## oddball

Off to bed now as busy day tomorrow. Haven't been able to catch up on everything for the last couple of weeks but will keep trying. God bless everyone. night-night. Lin xx


----------



## jknappva

KateB said:


> Designer - Glad to hear that your first doctor's appointment went well. I'm sure the rest will be the same. Take your time with the housework, as my gran used to say, "It'll all be the same in 100 years" !! :lol:


I agree wth Kate, Shirley....that housework will be waiting. Like I told my sister today, the housework elves won't be doing it so it will still be there when you get around to it!!
SO glad you had good news from the dr. ..now to get that shoulder all fixed and pain free. I know how irritating the shoulder pain can be. Mine seems to bother me a lot at night when I'm trying to sleep. 
Prayers that it will be all fixed soon.
HUgs and hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Just received an update from Marianne. Vet says it is definitely a urinary tract infection but also is running tests. Gave a prescription and will get other results on Thursday. God is good. Marianne said to let you know she really appreciates the prayer. She will not be online tonight as she has only had 2 hours sleep but will try to catch up tomorrow.


I'm so glad to hear this....our fur-babies are our babies when our 2-legged children are grown. I pray every day that my 11 yr old cat will stay healthy for many more years!!
JuneK


----------



## angelam

Bed time now. Had a busy day today. Computer up and running again thanks to 15 yr old GS. What a genius! DD and 2 teenage granddaughters coming tomorrow for a week + dog, a lovely golden retriever who was going to be looked after by a friend while they were away. Friend now has a family crisis and can't keep the dog so I now have three extra bodies and one large dog to fit in to a very small house (and I can't even open the back door)! Happy days! May not have much time to visit KTP. Love and hugs to all xx


----------



## darowil

jknappva said:


> Being able to wear the same dress after 11 yrs. is a real plus!!
> What a coincidence. My sister married her second husband on 2/2/2 at 2 in the afternoon. Her husband-to-be said she could have as large a wedding as she wanted and it could be wherever she wanted but that was the only request he had. So he would never forget their anniversary! She was married in a historical home where our family had lived for a couple of decades and in the same room that our aunt was married in 66 years before!
> JuneK


Thinking about it could have been 2pm as well. It was also her parents 45th wedding anniversary.


----------



## Patches39

Designer1234 said:


> =================
> 
> Not to worry - -- I am not trying to be the TP police . It was just a thought -- I find those type of posts easy to read and thought others might too. I do realize that I am a relative new comer in comparison to most of you guys.
> 
> I was answering a thread on the fact that it is overwhelming for new people. by one of our other members, who I believe has been here much longer than I have - I would never suggest we cut down our thoughts , I just suggested the possibility of answering more than one at a time in our posts.
> 
> There has been a fair amount of talk recently about the fact that it is getting so big that people are getting confused even with the breaks at l00 posts. I have two friends who have looked in because I was so positive about this place and they said it was 'too overwhelming' so they don't post or join in.
> 
> I love it here as it is --
> I was not trying to 'run' things.
> 
> Thanks for your input zoe. you certainly don't need my permission as to how to post ! :thumbup: :thumbup: It was a thought and that is all.
> 
> So your point is taken. Those were just my thoughts on this. Sorry if anyone was upset about my suggestion. I certainly realize I am a relative new comer-
> 
> It was just something I thought might work well if people wanted to do them that way.
> 
> =========
> We have a busy week -- I am heading out for the follow up to the cancer operation this morning. Tomorrow I find out about the ultra sound results and Thursday we have our first dental apptmn't of 5 - Friday and Monday Pat has appointments. I think the next 3 weeks are one appointment after another. Thank heavens it is follow up and mostly appointments to check things, not change things.
> 
> It is a lovely sunny day here - We have actually had some really nice weather for the past 4 weeks. prior to that it was a terrible winter and spring. However, the leaves are starting to turn already.
> 
> we hope to take a trip out to the island and look around at the end of September but that is not definite. the Move is not confirmed yet and we won't know for sure until the kids sell their house next spring so it is still an 'if' situation even though they are sorting out their things and are very positive. We won't make a move until they are l00% sure and have sold their house here and have a date. Then we will make our move. Still hope it happens.
> 
> I have received another parcel from a lady in Saskatchewan for the flood relief . I am getting quite a lot of winter wear. I just finished another scarf and will make a hat to match. I am making hat and scarf or cowl sets, and will hand them out together. Haven't done much in the way of mittens but one or two of the ladies are doing mittens for us. It is going well.
> 
> Tamara's workshop is going along well.
> 
> Sorlenna's original baby outfit is the next workshop which will open on Sept. 6th. The pictures of the little jacket and hat are precious. That is not surprising as it is done by a wonderful knitter as we all know.


Love the outfit, nice color :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

I actually only popped in to say that I might not be back for a couple of days. Might go down to stay with Mum for a couple of days this afternoon. She has rented a house on the beach near by. Need to talk to David when he gets back from breakfast. But I have a couple of free days- and then get back Friday evening in time to get organised to start the next KTP Saturday morning our time. And it will probably be about an hour later than normal depending on how early I wake up. Happy to get up at 7.30 for all you lovely people but not 6.30 unless I actually wake up early.


----------



## darowil

Poledra65 said:


> I think I want to make one of these. http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEff13/PATTqrkey.php
> 
> and this is just beautiful.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/begonia-swirl


One of those scanning codes was up on a pole near here. David tried to scan it but couldn't wotrk out how to do it so no idea if was actually a real one or a pretned one. He was going to work out how to scan with his ohone but I kept forgetting to remind him. 
Loved the scarf/shawl. As if I needed more things to knit.


----------



## darowil

martina said:


> Hello all. The talk of flip flops at a wedding reminded me that on our wedding day my husband had to spend the morning shoe shopping as he had bought new shoes but had brought one new and one old both left feet. Two years later we went to my sisters's wedding and this time he managed one left, one right but from different pairs and had to buy another pair. So he then had three pairs of very similar shoes. To make sure it never happened again I made him give two pairs to a charity shop. It became something of a family joke.


Think of all the shoes he could have ended up with! Man\uybe just as well (or put them somewhere else until the first pair wore out. And hten ofcourse you wouldn't be able to remember where you had put them.).

Must og and get organised whether I am going to see Mum or not.


----------



## Patches39

gottastch said:


> Hello everyone...just a quick note to thank you all for your kind thoughts and prayers but dear uncle did not win his battle with cancer. It all happened so fast. He was scheduled to go through 5 rounds of chemo and only made it through one and was home one week. Very sad for the family but we are glad he didn't have to suffer long.
> 
> DMIL is having surgery tomorrow to get her intestinal issues finally straightened out. There is a rupture that needs to be found and fixed...hopefully it is in the same area where all her diverticulitis is so it can just be cut out and the two ends reattached. She will find out today if she has to have a temporary colostomy or not.
> 
> I have managed to catch a cold so won't be joining DFIL in the waiting room tomorrow. DH is trying to exchange his Friday day off for tomorrow...we will see.
> 
> Thank you all again for all your love and support. I will jump in here when I can.
> 
> Kathy XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO


Prayers going up for you and your family. Love you sis.


----------



## Patches39

kehinkle said:


> Way to go, Gigi. And because of my ample backside, I look taller when I am sitting down! LOL


 :shock: LOL LOL


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> One more cup, just happened to walk over to the computer to check on what's going on. No bread but garlic cookies baking.
> 
> I'm so glad I wasn't here when the painting was done. love to paint just don't like having to move everything.


Yummy :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

Gweniepooh said:


> Hello everyone. Just wanted to let you know that Marianne's dog made it through the night. She was up a good bit with him.
> Talked to vet office and vet in surgery so she will be taking PJ (dog's name) in this afternoon). According to the tech at office it could be as simple as a urinary tract infection or as serious as cancer/tumor. Won't know until later. I told Marianne I had asked from prayer here and she really appreciates everyone's concern. One of us will keep you posted as to PJ's outcome.
> 
> Took a leap and decided to make animal hats for all the grandkids for Christmas. Bought the book off Amazon (used) Animal Hats by Vanessa Mooncie (already have it now) and just ordered yarn from YarnSupply.com. Got some really nice yarns on sale; enough for the following animal hats...Panda, Lion, Frog, Elephant, Rabbit, and Dog. All the patterns use bulky (#6) yarn and should work up fairly easily.
> Now just waiting for it to arrive allegedly by 9/4.
> 
> Planned to make the apple butter today but long time friend in town dropped by unexpectedly and sat and visited for several hours. DD has not gone off in my car and I need to go to store before I can begin processing the apples so it may be tomorrow before I get to them at this rate. Not a big deal; they will keep.
> 
> Poledra will keep your DSM in prayer as she goes in to surgery tomorrow. Hope everything will go well and all "fixes" will be able to be taken care of at once. I skimmed the posts (20+) and know I missed some things...prayers for those that have lost loved ones and for those ailing or on the road. I truly care about each of you; you are my friends and I am thankful for the KTP and all the loving members.
> Sending each of you positive energy and thoughts. Love you folks....Gwen


Another answered prayer :-D


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> For those that wondered about the garlic chocolate chip cookies. They are a hit with Michael and his friend Josh. Didn't tell them there was garlic in them they came back for seconds. Guess they will go on my make again list. YES!!! I only used 3/4 cup of brown sugar instead of 1 cup.
> 
> Time for a coffee/cookie break


Thanks looks good. :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

greetings from a very warm seattle - sat out on the patio and knit for several hours - lovely. it would be nice if this weather lasted the next two weeks. 

had a good flight - a long day but I didn't do much except sit and knit. I have had some yarn that one of the kittens decided to play with - I am sure you know what happened. I had started unraveling it and put it aside - I brought it with me and finished unraveling it on the flight between Detroit and seattle. took almost the entire flight to do it. lol it was a very nice silk/wool blend - and it was purple - couldn't get rid of it.

mini me is having a great time - he will be sharing some pictures later.

page 97 and it is only Tuesday - goodness.

tomorrow sandy, katynora and I are going yarn crawling on baimbridge island - that will be a treat for me. I will try to control my yarn buying impulse to buy one of each.

hope are is well and everyone is happy. healing energy to those that need it.

talk to you later.

sam


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> That will be a bit later! A loaf needs to prove, and I started out on the KTP instead of getting the bread going.
> 7a.m., The news is all about events in Syria, and a few local issues, plus the South Island is getting snow again after an exceptionally mild month.
> 
> The bread and coffee would be a good reward any time of day- especially when doing the amount of renovating that you are.
> I need to work on storage systems myself- most needed in the work/box room.


Oh yes, I thought you'd already gotten past that point and were almost ready to eat it, to used to you starting them at 3 or 4 am so that they were ready later. 
Yes, the storage system is going to be the challenging project, I get to many "cute" ideas for storage and they end up not being very practical, so need to use my brain instead of my eyes. :?


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> greetings from a very warm seattle - sat out on the patio and knit for several hours - lovely. it would be nice if this weather lasted the next two weeks.
> 
> had a good flight - a long day but I didn't do much except sit and knit. I have had some yarn that one of the kittens decided to play with - I am sure you know what happened. I had started unraveling it and put it aside - I brought it with me and finished unraveling it on the flight between Detroit and seattle. took almost the entire flight to do it. lol it was a very nice silk/wool blend - and it was purple - couldn't get rid of it.
> 
> mini me is having a great time - he will be sharing some pictures later.
> 
> page 97 and it is only Tuesday - goodness.
> 
> tomorrow sandy, katynora and I are going yarn crawling on baimbridge island - that will be a treat for me. I will try to control my yarn buying impulse to buy one of each.
> 
> hope are is well and everyone is happy. healing energy to those that need it.
> 
> talk to you later.
> 
> sam


Good to hear from you Sam- and that the weather so far is good- that is a real bonus!


----------



## Designer1234

jknappva said:


> .now to get that shoulder all fixed and pain free. I know how irritating the shoulder pain can be. Mine seems to bother me a lot at night when I'm trying to sleep.
> 
> JuneK


Thanks June and Kate -- I will be glad to have a bit more knowledge about what can be done if anything. if nothing can be done then I will live with it as I have been doing. It seems to be okay for a short period of time then flares up. I have been asking for an ultra sound or mri just so we know exactly what we are dealing with. It has been especially bad this past month so I decided if my doctor wouldn't order it I would find one who would.

=====
I just saw Sam's post -- it is great to hear that he is having a great time and the weather is good. I hope they have a great day tomorrow -- it is a beautiful city - Looking forward to the pictures of mini sam and him on their travels. so much fun purple!

Sam-- good to hear from you and have a wonderful time doing exactly what you want to do and enjoying the holiday.

=====


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Oh yes, I thought you'd already gotten past that point and were almost ready to eat it, to used to you starting them at 3 or 4 am so that they were ready later.
> Yes, the storage system is going to be the challenging project, I get to many "cute" ideas for storage and they end up not being very practical, so need to use my brain instead of my eyes. :?


it is almost 11 and I have just had my first slice, with honey- on the pretext that it helps my throat!


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Hello everyone. Just wanted to let you know that Marianne's dog made it through the night. She was up a good bit with him.
> Talked to vet office and vet in surgery so she will be taking PJ (dog's name) in this afternoon). According to the tech at office it could be as simple as a urinary tract infection or as serious as cancer/tumor. Won't know until later. I told Marianne I had asked from prayer here and she really appreciates everyone's concern. One of us will keep you posted as to PJ's outcome.
> 
> Took a leap and decided to make animal hats for all the grandkids for Christmas. Bought the book off Amazon (used) Animal Hats by Vanessa Mooncie (already have it now) and just ordered yarn from YarnSupply.com. Got some really nice yarns on sale; enough for the following animal hats...Panda, Lion, Frog, Elephant, Rabbit, and Dog. All the patterns use bulky (#6) yarn and should work up fairly easily.
> Now just waiting for it to arrive allegedly by 9/4.
> 
> Planned to make the apple butter today but long time friend in town dropped by unexpectedly and sat and visited for several hours. DD has not gone off in my car and I need to go to store before I can begin processing the apples so it may be tomorrow before I get to them at this rate. Not a big deal; they will keep.
> 
> Poledra will keep your DSM in prayer as she goes in to surgery tomorrow. Hope everything will go well and all "fixes" will be able to be taken care of at once. I skimmed the posts (20+) and know I missed some things...prayers for those that have lost loved ones and for those ailing or on the road. I truly care about each of you; you are my friends and I am thankful for the KTP and all the loving members.
> Sending each of you positive energy and thoughts. Love you folks....Gwen


Wonderful news on Mariannes furbaby, will keep prayers going that it is not anything major to worry about. 
LOL, I have that book, DSM decided she was buying it while we were at the yarn store in Ft. Collins, when I asked her who was going to be making them, she said me, so I told her thank you for the new book. lolol...
I'll have to get started if I'm going to do all the ones she wants me to make along with all the projects that I need to make. :roll: I see some long knitting nights in my future. :shock:


----------



## Poledra65

KateB said:


> Designer - Glad to hear that your first doctor's appointment went well. I'm sure the rest will be the same. Take your time with the housework, as my gran used to say, "It'll all be the same in 100 years" !! :lol:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> For those that wondered about the garlic chocolate chip cookies. They are a hit with Michael and his friend Josh. Didn't tell them there was garlic in them they came back for seconds. Guess they will go on my make again list. YES!!! I only used 3/4 cup of brown sugar instead of 1 cup.
> 
> Time for a coffee/cookie break


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> greetings from a very warm seattle - sat out on the patio and knit for several hours - lovely. it would be nice if this weather lasted the next two weeks.
> 
> Hi, glad you had a good flight. I would not be able to get rid of the yarn either no matter how tangled it was.
> Will be looking for the pictures of Mini Sam.
> I made the garlic cookies taste pretty good, the teens and their friends even liked them. Will be making some to take to Jamie on of these week ends.
> Have fun on the yarn crawl.


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Just received an update from Marianne. Vet says it is definitely a urinary tract infection but also is running tests. Gave a prescription and will get other results on Thursday. God is good. Marianne said to let you know she really appreciates the prayer. She will not be online tonight as she has only had 2 hours sleep but will try to catch up tomorrow.


Wonderful!! Hopefully all the test will come back normal. :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234

5mmdpns said:


> My sister arrives today with her two greyhounds! She is staying about one week. I have allergies to the dogs and will be taking lots of antihistamines! lol, families......... Zoe


I love your picture Zoe -- the colors are so beautiful


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> I actually only popped in to say that I might not be back for a couple of days. Might go down to stay with Mum for a couple of days this afternoon. She has rented a house on the beach near by. Need to talk to David when he gets back from breakfast. But I have a couple of free days- and then get back Friday evening in time to get organised to start the next KTP Saturday morning our time. And it will probably be about an hour later than normal depending on how early I wake up. Happy to get up at 7.30 for all you lovely people but not 6.30 unless I actually wake up early.


 Have fun if you go. I can't blame you, I don't think any of us would quibble about an hour or so. 
:thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> One of those scanning codes was up on a pole near here. David tried to scan it but couldn't wotrk out how to do it so no idea if was actually a real one or a pretned one. He was going to work out how to scan with his ohone but I kept forgetting to remind him.
> Loved the scarf/shawl. As if I needed more things to knit.


Yes, my want to knit and need to knit lists are both growing as I sit here.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Tuesday evening and I'm checking in - took Alan to see his new Gastro doc yesterday and I think it will work out ok - just not as fast as we would like. She is running labs and wants him to have another colonoscopy (it's been a year). It doesn't look like that will be until the 20th of next month and other than some meds to help with the cramping we're kind of in a holding pattern until the procedure is approved -because she is an "out of network" doctor.... In the mean time I will try and keep him comfortable - not easy and not fun..... love him to pieces but he is a terrible patient. I am hearing thunder - we have had lots of threats of rain but not much hitting here... I did get a couple of good cloud shots I will get on tomorrow.... I need to shut this down and pull the plug on the embroidery machine before it gets any worse - I will read on my Ipad - answering and posting is just a pain tho - so that will probably not happen until tomorrow. love to all - AZ


----------



## jheiens

NanaCaren said:


> Sounds yummy, I'll bring the cookies :lol:


Now that sounds like a plan, Caren. If Gwen hurries, she might make it before we eat all the pork and kraut AND the cookies.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Designer1234

I am not sure how many of you knew what happened in Gander Newfoundland on 9/11 -- if you haven't read or heard the story -- it is told here

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-195644-1.html#3856695

My cousin lived in Gander at the time and every word is true - I know Zoe and any other Canadians and a lot of Americans do know about it . for those who don't it is worth a read. All is not bad in the world.


----------



## NanaCaren

jheiens said:


> Now that sounds like a plan, Caren. If Gwen hurries, she might make it before we eat all the pork and kraut AND the cookies.
> 
> Ohio Joy


LOL I'll have to make extra cookies then she won;t know we ate some. :lol: :lol:


----------



## jheiens

NanaCaren said:


> LOL I'll have to make extra cookies then she won;t know we ate some. :lol: :lol:


Do you think she will buy that story, knowing the two of us?

Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> greetings from a very warm seattle - sat out on the patio and knit for several hours - lovely. it would be nice if this weather lasted the next two weeks.
> 
> had a good flight - a long day but I didn't do much except sit and knit. I have had some yarn that one of the kittens decided to play with - I am sure you know what happened. I had started unraveling it and put it aside - I brought it with me and finished unraveling it on the flight between Detroit and seattle. took almost the entire flight to do it. lol it was a very nice silk/wool blend - and it was purple - couldn't get rid of it.
> 
> mini me is having a great time - he will be sharing some pictures later.
> 
> page 97 and it is only Tuesday - goodness.
> 
> tomorrow sandy, katynora and I are going yarn crawling on baimbridge island - that will be a treat for me. I will try to control my yarn buying impulse to buy one of each.
> 
> hope are is well and everyone is happy. healing energy to those that need it.
> 
> talk to you later.
> 
> sam


So glad that you had a great flight, and that you and miniSam are having sometime relaxing. Hope you all have a great time on your yarn crawl tomorrow.  Can't wait to see all the pictures.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> it is almost 11 and I have just had my first slice, with honey- on the pretext that it helps my throat!


Any pretext to use honey is a good one, hope though that your throat is not acting up much anymore.


----------



## Poledra65

AZ Sticks said:


> Tuesday evening and I'm checking in - took Alan to see his new Gastro doc yesterday and I think it will work out ok - just not as fast as we would like. She is running labs and wants him to have another colonoscopy (it's been a year). It doesn't look like that will be until the 20th of next month and other than some meds to help with the cramping we're kind of in a holding pattern until the procedure is approved -because she is an "out of network" doctor.... In the mean time I will try and keep him comfortable - not easy and not fun..... love him to pieces but he is a terrible patient. I am hearing thunder - we have had lots of threats of rain but not much hitting here... I did get a couple of good cloud shots I will get on tomorrow.... I need to shut this down and pull the plug on the embroidery machine before it gets any worse - I will read on my Ipad - answering and posting is just a pain tho - so that will probably not happen until tomorrow. love to all - AZ


Great on seeing the new doc, hope the test can give you some answers. We also have been having thunder but not a real sign of rain, dark clouds here and there though. I went out and watered everything even though it was thundering, in hopes that it would rain to spite me. If it works I'll let you all know. lol


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Any pretext to use honey is a good one, hope though that your throat is not acting up much anymore.


Too right! the throat is just a minor tickle.


----------



## pacer

Quickly catching up before heading to bed. Time is limited right now, but enjoy hearing from everyone. 

Marianne...prayers for you and all family. So glad that your dog's situation was only a urinary tract infection which is still bad enough.

Kathy...SO sorry for the loss of your uncle, but glad that suffering was limited.

Sam...have a great time on the yarn crawl and vacationing.

Sugar...praying for the family situation to get under control so you can enjoy more time with your extended family.

Shirley...pleased to hear the good report from today's doc and certainly hope the rest of your appts. go well.

Thinking of each of you but I am exhausted and need to sleep. Take care and know that you are thought of and cared about.


----------



## NanaCaren

jheiens said:


> Do you think she will buy that story, knowing the two of us?
> 
> Ohio Joy


Hmm if we keep a really straight face and wipe off the crumbs. She won't suspect a thing right Gwen. :roll: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Had to run outside real quick and get couple of photos of the fog that is rolling in. Doesn't show up super well but can see some of it.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Yea -- Donmaur!!



Angora1 said:


> I got a PM from Donmaur and she is out of isolation and home. She posted on KP if any of you want to welcome her back:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-195607-1.html
> 
> She posted earlier that she was going in for a bone marrow transplant and was going to be in isolation for 4 months or more. What a wonderful thing that she made it through this dangerous procedure. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I'm dancing a jig.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Had to run outside real quick and get couple of photos of the fog that is rolling in. Doesn't show up super well but can see some of it.


It looks so ethereal, pretty. 
:thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

They look awesome....any garlic taste at all?

I'll need to make them for DH if they're that good...or would that be the first step on a slippery slope? He believes everything can be made better by adding garlic!



NanaCaren said:


> For those that wondered about the garlic chocolate chip cookies. They are a hit with Michael and his friend Josh. Didn't tell them there was garlic in them they came back for seconds. Guess they will go on my make again list. YES!!! I only used 3/4 cup of brown sugar instead of 1 cup.
> 
> Time for a coffee/cookie break


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> It looks so ethereal, pretty.
> :thumbup:


It was awesome. I was sitting here typing and looked up to see the fog. Had to run out quick before it got dark. trying to get a video of it to download not having much luck tonight. 
I picked four apples from one of the trees. 
this week we are going to a neighbors to pick apples from their trees. There are at least six trees full of apples. Will be making cider and apple cider molasses with them. In return I will surprise them with a gallon of cider.


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> They look awesome....any garlic taste at all?
> 
> I'll need to make them for DH if they're that good...or would that be the first step on a slippery slope? He believes everything can be made better by adding garlic!


The teens didn't taste garlic at all, if they had of they would not have eaten them. I could taste the tiniest bit but I think it is because I knew it was in there. Will be giving a batch to the ex BIL he is coming over to help with some work around here. My sister loves garlic and might try them out too.


----------



## NanaCaren

If this works it will be a short video of tonight.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> It was awesome. I was sitting here typing and looked up to see the fog. Had to run out quick before it got dark. trying to get a video of it to download not having much luck tonight.
> I picked four apples from one of the trees.
> this week we are going to a neighbors to pick apples from their trees. There are at least six trees full of apples. Will be making cider and apple cider molasses with them. In return I will surprise them with a gallon of cider.


Oh yum!!!


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet

Hey everybody just checking in and seeing what's up


----------



## 5mmdpns

Well, good evening my KTP family! firstly, thank you for the thank you and appreciations expressed about my lil "inspirational" pictures. I love doing these.

Sam, it is so nice to hear that your flight was uneventful except for untangling the kitty yarn ball! Great to hear that Sir Mini Sam will be having escapades too! Be sure to have fun, and when you get tired, just head for the coffee shop and have a cold one! (ummmm, perhaps not the coffee shop for that cold one!)

My sister arrived at my parents late this afternoon. I went to have a nap. I did some dishes, beans, vacuumed, took out the garbage, and have tomorrow's dinner/supper in the oven. ooooops, she has just pulled in the driveway! ttyl, Zoe


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Oh yum!!!


i can hardly wait to pick them and make the cider. It takes a long time to make the cider molasses. Sort of like making Apple Butter from the sounds of it, long simmer times.


----------



## NanaCaren

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Hey everybody just checking in and seeing what's up


hi you nice to see you. :wink:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Hi SAM!! Glad you had a good flight and nice day just sittin' & Knittin'. Tomorrow sounds like so much fun....just indulge and enjoy yourself surrounded with lovely yarns and great company. Can't wait to see how mini-Sam fairs on his trip to Seattle. Don't let him get lost in the LYS no matter what he says! LOL Sending you blessings and positive energy! {{{{HUGS}}}}


thewren said:


> greetings from a very warm seattle - sat out on the patio and knit for several hours - lovely. it would be nice if this weather lasted the next two weeks.
> 
> had a good flight - a long day but I didn't do much except sit and knit. I have had some yarn that one of the kittens decided to play with - I am sure you know what happened. I had started unraveling it and put it aside - I brought it with me and finished unraveling it on the flight between Detroit and seattle. took almost the entire flight to do it. lol it was a very nice silk/wool blend - and it was purple - couldn't get rid of it.
> 
> mini me is having a great time - he will be sharing some pictures later.
> 
> page 97 and it is only Tuesday - goodness.
> 
> tomorrow sandy, katynora and I are going yarn crawling on baimbridge island - that will be a treat for me. I will try to control my yarn buying impulse to buy one of each.
> 
> hope are is well and everyone is happy. healing energy to those that need it.
> 
> talk to you later.
> 
> sam


----------



## Gweniepooh

Absolutely NOT....but enjoy.....we can bake more together....LOL


jheiens said:


> Do you think she will buy that story, knowing the two of us?
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Miss Pam

thewren said:


> greetings from a very warm seattle - sat out on the patio and knit for several hours - lovely. it would be nice if this weather lasted the next two weeks.
> 
> had a good flight - a long day but I didn't do much except sit and knit. I have had some yarn that one of the kittens decided to play with - I am sure you know what happened. I had started unraveling it and put it aside - I brought it with me and finished unraveling it on the flight between Detroit and seattle. took almost the entire flight to do it. lol it was a very nice silk/wool blend - and it was purple - couldn't get rid of it
> Mini me is having a great time - he will be sharing some pictures later.
> 
> page 97 and it is only Tuesday - goodness.
> 
> tomorrow sandy, katynora and I are going yarn crawling on baimbridge island - that will be a treat for me. I will try to control my yarn buying impulse to buy one of each.
> 
> hope are is well and everyone is happy. healing energy to those that need it.
> 
> talk to you later.
> 
> sam


Sam - I hope three of you have a great time on Bainbridge tomorrow. That is a wonderful yarn shop there. Pam


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> I so totally relate! I am frequently known as Flip-flop as I wear nothing else. I hate anything on my feet.


I thought about you, Saxy, when I saw that photo.


----------



## admin

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-197397-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

